# Glenn Beck is not fooling around anymore, he is attempting to incite violence



## Vast LWC

Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.

If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.

First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.

Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.

This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.  

He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.

Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.

I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.


i'm watching the replay right now
and you are completely full of shit


----------



## Vast LWC

In all of the media criticism of the Bush Administration, I have never seen any major media source make statements like this.

It is clear that if FoxNews keeps this man on the air, they are complicit in the inciting of violence.


----------



## DiveCon

the only thing you got right was that he talked about his daughter
the rest is pure bullshit


----------



## Oscar Wao

Because dissent is traitorous. *eye roll*


----------



## Vast LWC

> i'm watching the replay right now and you are completely full of shit



You're a partisan hack if you think that's not exactly what he's doing.

I urge anyone watching this to just watch the video.

His implications are clear.  He denies he is saying something, then turns right around and says it anyway.

Just watch it.

I can't find it on the web yet, I'm sure it will be on there tomorrow.  Here's just a portion of it:

YouTube - Glenn Beck Starts Crying While Talking "Eugenics"


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> Because dissent is traitorous. *eye roll*



Dissent is not by itself traitorous, saying the president is a murderer, and inciting people to violence is.

By his very, very clear implication that public health care is a "Nazi eugenics program" and that Mr Obama's and his staff are in fact planning mass murder, Glenn Beck is doing just that.

I have never seen anything so hateful and dangerous broadcast on television.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> i'm watching the replay right now and you are completely full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a partisan hack if you think that's not exactly what he's doing.
> 
> I urge anyone watching this to just watch the video.
> 
> His implications are clear.  He denies he is saying something, then turns right around and says it anyway.
> 
> Just watch it.
> 
> I can't find it on the web yet, I'm sure it will be on there tomorrow.  Here's just a portion of it:
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Starts Crying While Talking "Eugenics"
Click to expand...

LOL
says the partisan hack


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> Because dissent is traitorous. *eye roll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dissent is not by itself traitorous, saying the president is a murderer, and inciting people to violence is.
> 
> By his very, very clear implication that public health care is a "Nazi eugenics program" and that Mr Obama's and his staff are in fact planning mass murder, Glenn Beck is doing just that.
> 
> I have never seen anything so hateful and dangerous broadcast on television.
Click to expand...

he said the exact opposite you liar


----------



## DiveCon

Oscar Wao said:


> Because dissent is traitorous. *eye roll*


its on right now
tune in and see what a liar this moron is


----------



## Oscar Wao

Vast LWC said:


> Because dissent is traitorous. *eye roll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dissent is not by itself traitorous, saying the president is a murderer, and inciting people to violence is.
Click to expand...

Just like all the hombres in the 1770s right?



> By his very, very clear implication that public health care is a "Nazi eugenics program" and that Mr Obama's and his staff are in fact planning mass murder, Glenn Beck is doing just that.
> 
> I have never seen anything so hateful and dangerous broadcast on television.


I have never seen such drama queen-ism posted on any message board, ever.


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm watching the replay right now and you are completely full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a partisan hack if you think that's not exactly what he's doing.
> 
> I urge anyone watching this to just watch the video.
> 
> His implications are clear.  He denies he is saying something, then turns right around and says it anyway.
> 
> Just watch it.
> 
> I can't find it on the web yet, I'm sure it will be on there tomorrow.  Here's just a portion of it:
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Starts Crying While Talking "Eugenics"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> says the partisan hack
Click to expand...


I don't know DiveCon, maybe you've just seen the progression over such a long amount of time that you've become immune to it.

But what he's doing is truly unbelievable, and very, very dangerous.


----------



## Ringel05

Vast LWC said:


> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.


I am not a serious Glenn Beck fan (or any other "commentator" for that matter), but you are indeed allowing your personal paradigm to cloud your judgment on this one.  BTW I watched it too.


----------



## Vast LWC

Oscar Wao said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because dissent is traitorous. *eye roll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dissent is not by itself traitorous, saying the president is a murderer, and inciting people to violence is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like all the hombres in the 1770s right?
Click to expand...


Umm, yes, they were traitors to the British government.  That was the point.  They fought a little war over it, you might have heard about it.



> By his very, very clear implication that public health care is a "Nazi eugenics program" and that Mr Obama's and his staff are in fact planning mass murder, Glenn Beck is doing just that.
> 
> I have never seen anything so hateful and dangerous broadcast on television.





> I have never seen such drama queen-ism posted on any message board, ever.



Did you listen to what the man said?  Are you truly that brainwashed that you can't understand the message he's trying to get across?

I don't need to say anymore, if you're reading this, just watch it, it's called "The Horror of Eugenics", and will probably be available on the internet starting tomorrow.


----------



## DiveCon

Ringel05 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a serious Glenn Beck fan (or any other "commentator" for that matter), but you are indeed allowing your personal paradigm to cloud your judgment on this one.  BTW I watched it too.
Click to expand...

i hardly ever watch, but started when i saw this thread

and Beck has repeatedly said that he doesnt believe that Obama wants to kill anyone
and has repeatedly asked his panel members the same thing and they all said a resounding NO


----------



## DiveCon

oh crap. red eye is on now
LOL
gotta change the channel


----------



## Oscar Wao

DiveCon said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because dissent is traitorous. *eye roll*
> 
> 
> 
> its on right now
> tune in and see what a liar this moron is
Click to expand...

Meh, not a Beck fan.

But anyone that drama queens dissent desrves scorn.


----------



## DiveCon

Oscar Wao said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because dissent is traitorous. *eye roll*
> 
> 
> 
> its on right now
> tune in and see what a liar this moron is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, not a Beck fan.
> 
> But anyone that drama queens dissent desrves scorn.
Click to expand...

meh, its over now anyway
but i gotta laugh at this guys perceptions


----------



## DiveCon

man, i miss the days of old when they would similcast skynews after 2 am


----------



## Vast LWC

Ringel05 said:


> I am not a serious Glenn Beck fan (or any other "commentator" for that matter), but you are indeed allowing your personal paradigm to cloud your judgment on this one.  BTW I watched it too.



Well, I guess we're going to have to agree to disagree, but I'm sure that you must have also watched enough Glenn Beck to not be threatened.

He has made a clear, slow progression to this point, so that now, like a frog in a pot, you can't tell that the waters boiling.

As someone who does not watch Glenn Beck on a regular basis, I can tell you, it was TRULY a sobering experience.


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> i hardly ever watch, but started when i saw this thread
> 
> and Beck has repeatedly said that he doesnt believe that Obama wants to kill anyone
> and has repeatedly asked his panel members the same thing and they all said a resounding NO



Your right, he did say that, continuously, so that he could have plausible deniability I imagine...

But then, immediately afterwards he just turned around and, at many points in the same sentence, strongly implied that Obama does in fact want to kill people, and is in fact a Hitler figure, and then would present evidence to support his implcation.

Whenever there was a denial, he would just make a short denial with no supporting evidence, and move on to the next implication.


----------



## Avatar4321

First, Glenn isnt trying to fool anyone.

Second, He isnt attempting to incite violence. In fact, he is trying to do the exact opposite.

Third, Anyone who has looked at the historical abuse of power in government has serious reasons to be concerned by this so called health care reform. Why are you so excited about giving your power to someone else... it just doesnt make sense.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a serious Glenn Beck fan (or any other "commentator" for that matter), but you are indeed allowing your personal paradigm to cloud your judgment on this one.  BTW I watched it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess we're going to have to agree to disagree, but I'm sure that you must have also watched enough Glenn Beck to not be threatened.
> 
> He has made a clear, slow progression to this point, so that now, like a frog in a pot, you can't tell that the waters boiling.
> 
> As someone who does not watch Glenn Beck on a regular basis, I can tell you, it was TRULY a sobering experience.
Click to expand...

how many times have you watched Beck in the last 2 weeks?


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> Your right, he did say that continuously, so that he could have plausible deniability, but then he just turned around and, at many points in the same sentence turned around and strongly implied that Obama does in fact want to kill people, and is in fact a Hitler figure.
> 
> And with every dangerous implication, he would follow it up with a supporting piece.
> 
> With every denial?  Nothing.



It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out. Appointing Czars, declaring laws, etc doesnt bother you, just people pointing it out bothers you.

For some odd reason, trying to take the rights of the American people away from them doesnt bother you, but exercising those rights to speak out against it does. That's insane.


----------



## Ringel05

Vast LWC said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a serious Glenn Beck fan (or any other "commentator" for that matter), but you are indeed allowing your personal paradigm to cloud your judgment on this one.  BTW I watched it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess we're going to have to agree to disagree, but I'm sure that you must have also watched enough Glenn Beck to not be threatened.
> 
> He has made a clear, slow progression to this point, so that now, like a frog in a pot, you can't tell that the waters boiling.
> 
> As someone who does not watch Glenn Beck on a regular basis, I can tell you, it was TRULY a sobering experience.
Click to expand...

I never said I agreed with him or that I don't think he can be an "inciter" as you claim, but you are definitely overstating in this instance.  I watch enough of most commentators to know most are playing to their supporters and no, I can tell when the pot is beginning to boil.  Besides I'm not that old (yet) to have as many warts and bumps as a frog, give me time.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Beck is a half retarded psychopath.


----------



## Vast LWC

Oscar Wao said:


> Meh, not a Beck fan.
> 
> But anyone that drama queens dissent desrves scorn.



Why don't you watch the piece and then tell me what a "drama-queen" I am.

And comparing armed revolt against the current administration with the Revolutionary war, as if it were a noble enterprise?  Nice.


----------



## Avatar4321

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Beck is a half retarded psychopath.



In otherwords, he speaks in concepts too difficult to understand and makes you feel dumb so you choose to lash out at him for no particular reason.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> Why don't you watch the piece and then tell me what a "drama-queen" I am.
> 
> And comparing armed revolt against the current administration with the Revolutionary war, as if it were a noble enterprise?  Nice.



The fight for freedom is always noble


----------



## Vast LWC

> It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out.



Looks like there's a bunch of crazies on this board tonight.  So basically you all feel that Obama is basically Hitler, is planning the death of millions of people, and that an armed rebellion against the government of the United States would be a good thing?


----------



## Ringel05

Vast LWC said:


> It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there's a bunch of crazies on this board tonight.  So basically you all feel that Obama is basically Hitler, is planning the death of millions of people, and that an armed rebellion against the government of the United States would be a good thing?
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan!  When do we start?


----------



## Vast LWC

I'm going to sleep.  In the morning, I'm going to start an organized effort to have Glenn Beck removed from the air.

Night all.


----------



## DiveCon

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, he did say that continuously, so that he could have plausible deniability, but then he just turned around and, at many points in the same sentence turned around and strongly implied that Obama does in fact want to kill people, and is in fact a Hitler figure.
> 
> And with every dangerous implication, he would follow it up with a supporting piece.
> 
> With every denial?  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out. Appointing Czars, declaring laws, etc doesnt bother you, just people pointing it out bothers you.
> 
> For some odd reason, trying to take the rights of the American people away from them doesnt bother you, but exercising those rights to speak out against it does. That's insane.
Click to expand...

naw, Obama isnt a Hitler figure
but he is using some Naziesque tactics
as are people like Pelosi and Reid
and other members of the leftwing media


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> I'm going to sleep.  In the morning, I'm going to start an organized effort to have Glenn Beck removed from the air.
> 
> Night all.


good maybe your brain will function better after a good nights sleep


----------



## ozzmdj

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm watching the replay right now
> and you are completely full of shit
Click to expand...


I watch it too this dude is full of it


----------



## Nik

Oscar Wao said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because dissent is traitorous. *eye roll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dissent is not by itself traitorous, saying the president is a murderer, and inciting people to violence is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like all the hombres in the 1770s right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By his very, very clear implication that public health care is a "Nazi eugenics program" and that Mr Obama's and his staff are in fact planning mass murder, Glenn Beck is doing just that.
> 
> I have never seen anything so hateful and dangerous broadcast on television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen such drama queen-ism posted on any message board, ever.
Click to expand...


So 9/11 was A OK in your book?


----------



## Nik

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, he did say that continuously, so that he could have plausible deniability, but then he just turned around and, at many points in the same sentence turned around and strongly implied that Obama does in fact want to kill people, and is in fact a Hitler figure.
> 
> And with every dangerous implication, he would follow it up with a supporting piece.
> 
> With every denial?  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out. Appointing Czars, declaring laws, etc doesnt bother you, just people pointing it out bothers you.
> 
> For some odd reason, trying to take the rights of the American people away from them doesnt bother you, but exercising those rights to speak out against it does. That's insane.
Click to expand...


You really are a bad liar.

Obama hasn't appointed any "czars".  Czars is a media created term.

And do say precisely what rights Obama is trying to take away.  

As for comparing Obama to Hitler...

Hitler did this:







Now.  Unless you can tell me what Obama has done that is even remotely close to that, shut your fucking mouth and stop disrespecting the massive genocide that was the Holocaust.


----------



## Nik

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you watch the piece and then tell me what a "drama-queen" I am.
> 
> And comparing armed revolt against the current administration with the Revolutionary war, as if it were a noble enterprise?  Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fight for freedom is always noble
Click to expand...


Palestinians are fighting for freedom.  Of course part of that fight is using horrendous tactics.  So, essentially you think bombing buses full of civilians is "noble".  How wonderful of you.


----------



## JBeukema

Avatar4321 said:


> The fight for freedom is always noble


I wonder whether you actually believe that...​


----------



## OneWorld

DiveCon said:


> the only thing you got right was that he talked about his daughter
> the rest is pure bullshit



You have zero intellectual honesty here. He starts by showing images of Nazi Germany, and then starts a crying episode while holding up Nazi signs about the cost of maintaining the injured. 

I think the implication is very clear. Tell me sir then, what people are likely concluding after watching that?


----------



## JBeukema

OneWorld said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing you got right was that he talked about his daughter
> the rest is pure bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have zero intellectual honesty here. He starts by showing images of Nazi Germany, and then starts a crying episode while holding up Nazi signs about the cost of maintaining the injured.
> 
> I think the implication is very clear. Tell me sir then, what people are likely concluding after watching that?
Click to expand...

That beneath his mentally retarded cartoon-like exterior, there is a valid reason to be concerned when this country's president surrounds himself with persons who speak oft of negative eugenics and population control and then begins justifying neglect of the elderly, sick, and injured in a tone we've seen lead to horrible atrocities in the past.


As a liberal, a supporter of positive eugenics, a humanist, and a patriot, this administration is scaring me with the implications of the rhetoric we are seeing and the histories I'm hearing about when people discuss his advisers, whom he has selected.​


----------



## OneWorld

JBeukema said:


> That beneath his mentally retarded cartoon-like exterior, there is a valid reason to be concerned when this country's president surrounds himself with persons who speak oft of negative eugenics and population control and then begins justifying neglect of the elderly, sick, and injured in a tone we've seen lead to horrible atrocities in the past.
> 
> 
> As a liberal, a supporter of positive eugenics, a humanist, and a patriot, this administration is scaring me with the implications of the rhetoric we are seeing and the histories I'm hearing about when people discuss his advisers, whom he has selected.​



Wow, and intelligent comment on here. I'm not even sure what to do.

I agree. I do not like the people he has appointed as his advisers, but this is a little over played because the bill was not written by them. Also, there were something like 3 papers that were written for advice to insurance companies about how to keep the costs down. I didn't see anywhere that they were saying this is what we should do, but providing feedback that was requested. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. 

Still, I think there were better suited people to take these positions.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Yesterday was the first time I ever saw Glenn Beck because I had to sit with my Mom and she likes him. My first thought was that Glenn Beck must have read my posts here; my second thought is that he was far too easy on the Obama Death Camp.

WHY THE FUCK DID OBAMA APPOINT E. EMANUEL, HOLDREN AND SUNSTEIN IN THE FIRST PLACE!?  WHY DID HE PROTECT THE EUGENICISTS FROM PUBLIC SCRUTINY?

CONNECT THE FUCKING DOTS!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Nik said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, he did say that continuously, so that he could have plausible deniability, but then he just turned around and, at many points in the same sentence turned around and strongly implied that Obama does in fact want to kill people, and is in fact a Hitler figure.
> 
> And with every dangerous implication, he would follow it up with a supporting piece.
> 
> With every denial?  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out. Appointing Czars, declaring laws, etc doesnt bother you, just people pointing it out bothers you.
> 
> For some odd reason, trying to take the rights of the American people away from them doesnt bother you, but exercising those rights to speak out against it does. That's insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a bad liar.
> 
> Obama hasn't appointed any "czars".  Czars is a media created term.
> 
> And do say precisely what rights Obama is trying to take away.
> 
> As for comparing Obama to Hitler...
> 
> Hitler did this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.  Unless you can tell me what Obama has done that is even remotely close to that, shut your fucking mouth and stop disrespecting the massive genocide that was the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


Hitler didn't START there and we're not going to let Obama go THERE!


----------



## Ravi

Vast LWC said:


> i'm watching the replay right now and you are completely full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> You're a partisan hack if you think that's not exactly what he's doing.
> 
> I urge anyone watching this to just watch the video.
> 
> His implications are clear.  He denies he is saying something, then turns right around and says it anyway.
> 
> Just watch it.
> 
> I can't find it on the web yet, I'm sure it will be on there tomorrow.  Here's just a portion of it:
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Starts Crying While Talking "Eugenics"
Click to expand...

I didn't see the show but I watched the portion at your link.

Beck basically says no one is saying eugenics are going to happen and then he goes on to say they are in not so many words.

IMO if anyone deserves comparison to Hitler it is Beck for his hysteria inducing propaganda.


----------



## editec

Vast LWC said:


> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired. Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics. He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor. This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.


 
The man panders to the LCD of American intelligence.

Naturally given his targeted audience (the terminally stupid) his audience is vast.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNzILtR9_Dw]YouTube - eugnics[/ame]
Yeah attack the messenger  not the message.


----------



## ba1614

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because dissent is traitorous. *eye roll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dissent is not by itself traitorous, saying the president is a murderer, and inciting people to violence is.
> 
> By his very, very clear implication that public health care is a "Nazi eugenics program" and that Mr Obama's and his staff are in fact planning mass murder, Glenn Beck is doing just that.
> 
> I have never seen anything so hateful and dangerous broadcast on television.
Click to expand...


 You must've had your ears and eyes closed for the last 8 yrs then because Bush was called a murderer and hitler everyday


----------



## Sarah G

Vast LWC said:


> i'm watching the replay right now and you are completely full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a partisan hack if you think that's not exactly what he's doing.
> 
> I urge anyone watching this to just watch the video.
> 
> His implications are clear.  He denies he is saying something, then turns right around and says it anyway.
> 
> Just watch it.
> 
> I can't find it on the web yet, I'm sure it will be on there tomorrow.  Here's just a portion of it:
Click to expand...


Not interested.  Glenn Beck is nothing more than a shock jock.  I never listen to rightwing extremists, their theories and talking points are all the same.  They're boring and repetative nonsense.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because dissent is traitorous. *eye roll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dissent is not by itself traitorous, saying the president is a murderer, and inciting people to violence is.
> 
> By his very, very clear implication that public health care is a "Nazi eugenics program" and that Mr Obama's and his staff are in fact planning mass murder, Glenn Beck is doing just that.
> 
> I have never seen anything so hateful and dangerous broadcast on television.
Click to expand...

Try to learn you useless bread goblin. 
America has a long history  with eugenics.
There is no getting around the facts Obama  has surrounded himself with pro eugenic trolls  and the money policy he is following is the same as the Wiemar republic .
To avoid   a bad future you need to look at history and have the courage to speak truthfully.
Becks  short coming, he is anti violent .I is way past time for torches and pitchforks
EugenicsArchive


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.



What have you got against free speech?


----------



## editec

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired. Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics. He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor. This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got against free speech?
Click to expand...

 
Free speech is not a suicide pact.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Nik said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, he did say that continuously, so that he could have plausible deniability, but then he just turned around and, at many points in the same sentence turned around and strongly implied that Obama does in fact want to kill people, and is in fact a Hitler figure.
> 
> And with every dangerous implication, he would follow it up with a supporting piece.
> 
> With every denial?  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out. Appointing Czars, declaring laws, etc doesnt bother you, just people pointing it out bothers you.
> 
> For some odd reason, trying to take the rights of the American people away from them doesnt bother you, but exercising those rights to speak out against it does. That's insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a bad liar.
> 
> Obama hasn't appointed any "czars".  Czars is a media created term.
> 
> And do say precisely what rights Obama is trying to take away.
> 
> As for comparing Obama to Hitler...
> 
> Hitler did this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.  Unless you can tell me what Obama has done that is even remotely close to that, shut your fucking mouth and stop disrespecting the massive genocide that was the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


Obama hasn't appointed any czars?

Source?

A bank bailout czar? Herb Allison. Energy czar? Carol Browner.

There's a drug czar, a U.S. border czar, an urban czar, a regulatory czar, a stimulus accountability czar, an Iran czar, a Middle East czar, and a czar for both Afghanistan and Pakistan, which in Washington-speak has been lumped together into a policy area called Af-Pak.

There are upward of 20 such top officials, all with lengthy official titles but known in the media as czars, and next week there will be one more, when Obama appoints a czar for cyber-security who will be charged with improving the security of computer networks.

Obama fashions a government of many czars | U.S. | Reuters

There's health reform czar, a drug czar, a border czar, a regulatory czar, an info-tech czar -- everything, it sometimes seems, but a Russian czar.

Barack Obama administration's czars: How many are there? -- chicagotribune.com


----------



## Lonestar_logic

editec said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired. Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics. He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor. This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man panders to the LCD of American intelligence.
> 
> Naturally given his targeted audience (the terminally stupid) his audience is vast.
Click to expand...


How long have you been watching him?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sarah G said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm watching the replay right now and you are completely full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a partisan hack if you think that's not exactly what he's doing.
> 
> I urge anyone watching this to just watch the video.
> 
> His implications are clear.  He denies he is saying something, then turns right around and says it anyway.
> 
> Just watch it.
> 
> I can't find it on the web yet, I'm sure it will be on there tomorrow.  Here's just a portion of it:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not interested.  Glenn Beck is nothing more than a shock jock.  I never listen to rightwing extremists, their theories and talking points are all the same.  They're boring and repetative nonsense.
Click to expand...


If you never listen then how can you make the claims you make?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

editec said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired. Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics. He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor. This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got against free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Free speech is not a suicide pact.
Click to expand...


Did I say it was?


----------



## Big Black Dog

> Glenn Beck is not fooling around anymore, he is attempting to incite violence



You couldn't be further from the truth...  Why is there so much fear about what Glenn Beck says?  Could it be because he's telling the truth?  The truth is very scary isn't it?


----------



## Intense

Mr.Fitnah said:


> YouTube - eugnics
> Yeah attack the messenger  not the message.



Great Post. Much of Beck's stuff is not available without membership. I'm glad he did this. Very informative on some of the dark secrets in American History. Well constructed.


----------



## Intense

Sarah G said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm watching the replay right now and you are completely full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a partisan hack if you think that's not exactly what he's doing.
> 
> I urge anyone watching this to just watch the video.
> 
> His implications are clear.  He denies he is saying something, then turns right around and says it anyway.
> 
> Just watch it.
> 
> I can't find it on the web yet, I'm sure it will be on there tomorrow.  Here's just a portion of it:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not interested.  Glenn Beck is nothing more than a shock jock.  I never listen to rightwing extremists, their theories and talking points are all the same.  They're boring and repetative nonsense.
Click to expand...


Why, if Glen Beck is so insignificant, are you posting here? Why waste your time? Why did you take the time?


----------



## editec

Lonestar_logic said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got against free speech?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech is not a suicide pact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say it was?
Click to expand...

 
ACtually yes you do if you support people who think that inciting riots against civil authority is a free speech issue.


----------



## Neser Boha

CrusaderFrank said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out. Appointing Czars, declaring laws, etc doesnt bother you, just people pointing it out bothers you.
> 
> For some odd reason, trying to take the rights of the American people away from them doesnt bother you, but exercising those rights to speak out against it does. That's insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a bad liar.
> 
> Obama hasn't appointed any "czars".  Czars is a media created term.
> 
> And do say precisely what rights Obama is trying to take away.
> 
> As for comparing Obama to Hitler...
> 
> Hitler did this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.  Unless you can tell me what Obama has done that is even remotely close to that, shut your fucking mouth and stop disrespecting the massive genocide that was the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler didn't START there and we're not going to let Obama go THERE!
Click to expand...


Seriously?  You seriously believe that's what the American president has in mind?


----------



## JenT

Vast LWC said:


> In all of the media criticism of the Bush Administration, I have never seen any major media source make statements like this.
> 
> It is clear that if FoxNews keeps this man on the air, they are complicit in the inciting of violence.



If FoxNews keeps him on the air, they are the only news outlet smart enough to make a buck. Conservatives everywhere are excited about someone stepping up to the plate and speaking the truth again.

Meanwhile all the other news outlets are going down in flames. Few are falling for it any more, especially after they participated in promoting the pseudo-Messiah.


----------



## JenT

Neser Boha said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a bad liar.
> 
> Obama hasn't appointed any "czars".  Czars is a media created term.
> 
> And do say precisely what rights Obama is trying to take away.
> 
> As for comparing Obama to Hitler...
> 
> Hitler did this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.  Unless you can tell me what Obama has done that is even remotely close to that, shut your fucking mouth and stop disrespecting the massive genocide that was the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler didn't START there and we're not going to let Obama go THERE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You seriously believe that's what the American president has in mind?
Click to expand...


what do you call stirring up his mobs to get in people's faces, HES POTUS! No other president has ever stooped to that!


----------



## Terry

I watched that show and oh Boy does Glenn Beck have all the Lib's numbers!  HE actually said OVER and OVER again that the libs will be on blogs all saying that "I'm" inciting violence.   

He did no such thing, if you had watched the show from beginning to end you would know that.  You only created this thread because you needed something to help get you hard.


----------



## MalibuMan

Vast LWC said:


> I'm going to sleep.  In the morning, I'm going to start an organized effort to have Glenn Beck removed from the air.
> 
> Night all.



LOL. What a crock of crap. I hate Chris Mathews, Rachel Maddow, and keith. I just don't watch.


----------



## ba1614

Sarah G said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm watching the replay right now and you are completely full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a partisan hack if you think that's not exactly what he's doing.
> 
> I urge anyone watching this to just watch the video.
> 
> His implications are clear.  He denies he is saying something, then turns right around and says it anyway.
> 
> Just watch it.
> 
> I can't find it on the web yet, I'm sure it will be on there tomorrow.  Here's just a portion of it:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not interested.  Glenn Beck is nothing more than a shock jock.  I never listen to rightwing extremists, their theories and talking points are all the same.  They're boring and repetative nonsense.
Click to expand...


 I find that he's over the top at times, and some of the stuff he does attempting to make his point is downright looney, but he does strike at the heart of what many Americans are feeling, as evidenced by his increasing popularity.
 Beck isn't no rightwing extremist, however, he repeatedly criticizes the right when they deserve it.
 The reason he is gaining in popularity, and destroying the competition, is because there is an ever increasing number of Americans that are fed up with both parties, and their partisan bullshit.

Anyone who doesn't swallow the dems shit unquestioned is labeled with something and IMO that is where the left is going wrong. For some reason they can't envision anyone disagreeing with Obama, and try to destroy/ridicule anyone who does.
 This will bite them in the ass because many of these people voted for him hoping for this "change" that so much of the country is desperate for.


----------



## Sarah G

Intense said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a partisan hack if you think that's not exactly what he's doing.
> 
> I urge anyone watching this to just watch the video.
> 
> His implications are clear.  He denies he is saying something, then turns right around and says it anyway.
> 
> Just watch it.
> 
> I can't find it on the web yet, I'm sure it will be on there tomorrow.  Here's just a portion of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested.  Glenn Beck is nothing more than a shock jock.  I never listen to rightwing extremists, their theories and talking points are all the same.  They're boring and repetative nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, if Glen Beck is so insignificant, are you posting here? Why waste your time? Why did you take the time?
Click to expand...


So, is it a rule that you have to swallow Glenn Beck whole in order to post your opinion of him in a thread?


----------



## Sarah G

ba1614 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a partisan hack if you think that's not exactly what he's doing.
> 
> I urge anyone watching this to just watch the video.
> 
> His implications are clear.  He denies he is saying something, then turns right around and says it anyway.
> 
> Just watch it.
> 
> I can't find it on the web yet, I'm sure it will be on there tomorrow.  Here's just a portion of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested.  Glenn Beck is nothing more than a shock jock.  I never listen to rightwing extremists, their theories and talking points are all the same.  They're boring and repetative nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that he's over the top at times, and some of the stuff he does attempting to make his point is downright looney, but he does strike at the heart of what many Americans are feeling, as evidenced by his increasing popularity.
> Beck isn't no rightwing extremist, however, he repeatedly criticizes the right when they deserve it.
> The reason he is gaining in popularity, and destroying the competition, is because there is an ever increasing number of Americans that are fed up with both parties, and their partisan bullshit.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't swallow the dems shit unquestioned is labeled with something and IMO that is where the left is going wrong. For some reason they can't envision anyone disagreeing with Obama, and try to destroy/ridicule anyone who does.
> This will bite them in the ass because many of these people voted for him hoping for this "change" that so much of the country is desperate for.
Click to expand...


He's an idiot of the Sean Hannity mold all the time.  Has nothing to do with Dems, it is all about his crazy rants.


----------



## Vast LWC

ba1614 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because dissent is traitorous. *eye roll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dissent is not by itself traitorous, saying the president is a murderer, and inciting people to violence is.
> 
> By his very, very clear implication that public health care is a "Nazi eugenics program" and that Mr Obama's and his staff are in fact planning mass murder, Glenn Beck is doing just that.
> 
> I have never seen anything so hateful and dangerous broadcast on television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must've had your ears and eyes closed for the last 8 yrs then because Bush was called a murderer and hitler everyday
Click to expand...


Name *one *major news network on which the host declared President Bush to be a murdering Nazi, and then ran an hour piece full of examples as to how he was a murdering Nazi.

Hell Dan Rather was fired because he got _his sources _wrong about Bush's AWOL papers.


----------



## Vast LWC

ba1614 said:


> I find that he's over the top at times, and some of the stuff he does attempting to make his point is downright looney, but he does strike at the heart of what many Americans are feeling, as evidenced by his increasing popularity.



I'm afraid you mistake popularity due to fear-mongering and propaganda for popularity due to shared belief.  Beck was one of the major sources of this fear and hatred in the first place, and now he feeds off of the fear.



> Beck isn't no rightwing extremist, however, he repeatedly criticizes the right when they deserve it.



He criticizes the right, in general, for not being right-wing *enough*.  Beck is in fact the epitamy of a "rightwing extremist".



> The reason he is gaining in popularity, and destroying the competition, is because there is an ever increasing number of Americans that are fed up with both parties, and their partisan bullshit.



No, the reason he is gaining in popularity is by continuing to engage in the politics of fear.  Just like the Nazis did, ironically enough.



> Anyone who doesn't swallow the dems shit unquestioned is labeled with something and IMO that is where the left is going wrong. For some reason they can't envision anyone disagreeing with Obama, and try to destroy/ridicule anyone who does.
> This will bite them in the ass because many of these people voted for him hoping for this "change" that so much of the country is desperate for.



You mean "labeled" as "Socialists", "Facists", "Nazis", and "Stalinists"?

Oh no, that's right, that would be the right labeling the left, wouldn't it?

Looks like your projecting the bad behavior of your own side onto your opposition.  Common right-wing tactic.



And none of that changes the fact that this latest rant of Glenn Beck's is in fact attempting to incite his followers to commit high treason.


I am a proponent of free speech, in almost all circumstances.  Spouting this much hatred might as well be putting guns in the hands of angry people, and while he is allowed to do that under the first amendment, we are allowed to spread the word not to buy from any of Fox's advertisers and drive him off the air.


As far as the people that AGREE with Beck's propaganda are concerned, I feel sorry for you.  You're full of hatred and fear.

But, hey, on a political posting board, 90% of the people posting are going to be hyper-partisan, so what did I expect?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Neser Boha said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a bad liar.
> 
> Obama hasn't appointed any "czars".  Czars is a media created term.
> 
> And do say precisely what rights Obama is trying to take away.
> 
> As for comparing Obama to Hitler...
> 
> Hitler did this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.  Unless you can tell me what Obama has done that is even remotely close to that, shut your fucking mouth and stop disrespecting the massive genocide that was the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler didn't START there and we're not going to let Obama go THERE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You seriously believe that's what the American president has in mind?
Click to expand...


The difference is that Obama won't allow any photos of the dead...unless they're soldiers.


----------



## Intense

Sarah G said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested.  Glenn Beck is nothing more than a shock jock.  I never listen to rightwing extremists, their theories and talking points are all the same.  They're boring and repetative nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, if Glen Beck is so insignificant, are you posting here? Why waste your time? Why did you take the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, is it a rule that you have to swallow Glenn Beck whole in order to post your opinion of him in a thread?
Click to expand...


No. But if you go to the Grand Canyon, refuse to open up your eyes, of leave the car, what do you have to tell others of your experience. I would be interested on a honest perspective or reaction based on something you actually witnessed from the source.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

editec said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech is not a suicide pact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say it was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ACtually yes you do if you support people who think that inciting riots against civil authority is a free speech issue.
Click to expand...


Which riot has Beck incited, and please be specific.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Vast LWC said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dissent is not by itself traitorous, saying the president is a murderer, and inciting people to violence is.
> 
> By his very, very clear implication that public health care is a "Nazi eugenics program" and that Mr Obama's and his staff are in fact planning mass murder, Glenn Beck is doing just that.
> 
> I have never seen anything so hateful and dangerous broadcast on television.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must've had your ears and eyes closed for the last 8 yrs then because Bush was called a murderer and hitler everyday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name *one *major news network on which the host declared President Bush to be a murdering Nazi, and then ran an hour piece full of examples as to how he was a murdering Nazi.
> 
> Hell Dan Rather was fired because he got _his sources _wrong about Bush's AWOL papers.
Click to expand...


Name one LMSM that delved into Ezekiel Emanuel's Nazi leanings!  He writes stuff that's right out of 1930's!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sarah G said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested.  Glenn Beck is nothing more than a shock jock.  I never listen to rightwing extremists, their theories and talking points are all the same.  They're boring and repetative nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that he's over the top at times, and some of the stuff he does attempting to make his point is downright looney, but he does strike at the heart of what many Americans are feeling, as evidenced by his increasing popularity.
> Beck isn't no rightwing extremist, however, he repeatedly criticizes the right when they deserve it.
> The reason he is gaining in popularity, and destroying the competition, is because there is an ever increasing number of Americans that are fed up with both parties, and their partisan bullshit.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't swallow the dems shit unquestioned is labeled with something and IMO that is where the left is going wrong. For some reason they can't envision anyone disagreeing with Obama, and try to destroy/ridicule anyone who does.
> This will bite them in the ass because many of these people voted for him hoping for this "change" that so much of the country is desperate for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's an idiot of the Sean Hannity mold all the time.  Has nothing to do with Dems, it is all about his crazy rants.
Click to expand...


Hannity's "crazy rants" has earned him the number two spot in cable ratings. With Beck at number three. And guess who's at number one (for eights years and counting)?


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dissent is not by itself traitorous, saying the president is a murderer, and inciting people to violence is.
> 
> By his very, very clear implication that public health care is a "Nazi eugenics program" and that Mr Obama's and his staff are in fact planning mass murder, Glenn Beck is doing just that.
> 
> I have never seen anything so hateful and dangerous broadcast on television.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must've had your ears and eyes closed for the last 8 yrs then because Bush was called a murderer and hitler everyday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name *one *major news network on which the host declared President Bush to be a murdering Nazi, and then ran an hour piece full of examples as to how he was a murdering Nazi.
> 
> Hell Dan Rather was fired because he got _his sources _wrong about Bush's AWOL papers.
Click to expand...


Rather than Dan's career was built on misinformation.  

The only show I will even watch on MSNBC is Morning Joe, with Mika. The rest I avoid like Poison Ivy. Chris, Rachel, and Keith, too Jonestown Kool-Aid drinking for my likes. Many clean Liberal Alternatives out there. Why suffer the Horror from those 3 Stooges.


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.



who paid for your drama queen lessons?


----------



## Vast LWC

CrusaderFrank said:


> The difference is that Obama won't allow any photos of the dead...unless they're soldiers.



I'm sorry, what the hell are you even talking about?


----------



## Sarah G

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find that he's over the top at times, and some of the stuff he does attempting to make his point is downright looney, but he does strike at the heart of what many Americans are feeling, as evidenced by his increasing popularity.
> Beck isn't no rightwing extremist, however, he repeatedly criticizes the right when they deserve it.
> The reason he is gaining in popularity, and destroying the competition, is because there is an ever increasing number of Americans that are fed up with both parties, and their partisan bullshit.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't swallow the dems shit unquestioned is labeled with something and IMO that is where the left is going wrong. For some reason they can't envision anyone disagreeing with Obama, and try to destroy/ridicule anyone who does.
> This will bite them in the ass because many of these people voted for him hoping for this "change" that so much of the country is desperate for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an idiot of the Sean Hannity mold all the time.  Has nothing to do with Dems, it is all about his crazy rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hannity's "crazy rants" has earned him the number two spot in cable ratings. With Beck at number three. And guess who's at number one (for eights years and counting)?
Click to expand...


There's no accounting for extreme rightwing taste.  They have none.


----------



## Vast LWC

Lonestar_logic said:


> Which riot has Beck incited, and please be specific.



The show was just on last night.  Give it time.


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> Rather than Dan's career was built on misinformation.
> 
> The only show I will even watch on MSNBC is Morning Joe, with Mika. The rest I avoid like Poison Ivy. Chris, Rachel, and Keith, too Jonestown Kool-Aid drinking for my likes. Many clean Liberal Alternatives out there. Why suffer the Horror from those 3 Stooges.



Please feel free to list examples.

Be sure to include where he called the President a murdering Nazi.

And what does Dan Rather have to do with MSNBC?  He was a CBS news anchor.


----------



## Vast LWC

WillowTree said:


> who paid for your drama queen lessons?



Glenn Beck cries multiple times on national television to promote his political agenda and I'm the "drama queen"?  

What Bizarro universe do you live in?


----------



## WillowTree

Nik said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, he did say that continuously, so that he could have plausible deniability, but then he just turned around and, at many points in the same sentence turned around and strongly implied that Obama does in fact want to kill people, and is in fact a Hitler figure.
> 
> And with every dangerous implication, he would follow it up with a supporting piece.
> 
> With every denial?  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out. Appointing Czars, declaring laws, etc doesnt bother you, just people pointing it out bothers you.
> 
> For some odd reason, trying to take the rights of the American people away from them doesnt bother you, but exercising those rights to speak out against it does. That's insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a bad liar.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Obama hasn't appointed any "czars".  Czars is a media created term.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And do say precisely what rights Obama is trying to take away.
> 
> As for comparing Obama to Hitler...
> 
> Hitler did this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.  Unless you can tell me what Obama has done that is even remotely close to that, shut your fucking mouth and stop disrespecting the massive genocide that was the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


O'Realy? and could you provide a link to show where the obamalama has come out and corrected the "medias" transgressions on the truth?


----------



## Intense

Here includes a tribute to Dan Rather's contribution to the Viet Nam War.


Stolen Valor : How the Vietnam Generation Was Robbed of Its Heroes and Its History (Hardcover)
by B. G. Burkett  
B. G. Burkett (Author) 
 Visit Amazon's B. G. Burkett Page
Find all the books, read about the author, and more.
See search results for this author 
Are you an author? Learn about Author Central 
(Author), Glenna Whitley (Author) 
241 Reviews 
5 star:    (177) 
4 star:    (31) 
3 star:    (11) 
2 star:    (3) 
1 star:    (19) 

 See all 241 customer reviews... 
 See all discussions... 

4.4 out of 5 stars See all reviews (241 customer reviews) 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Stolen-Valor-Vietnam-Generation-History/dp/096670360X/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_a]Amazon.com: Stolen Valor : How the Vietnam Generation Was Robbed of Its Heroes and Its History (9780966703603): B. G. Burkett, Glenna Whitley: Books[/ame]


----------



## Vast LWC

JenT said:


> what do you call stirring up his mobs to get in people's faces, HES POTUS! No other president has ever stooped to that!



So it was Obama who was responsible for organizing mobs to invade townhall events?

Funny that they were all so against Obama's health care plans then.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sarah G said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's an idiot of the Sean Hannity mold all the time.  Has nothing to do with Dems, it is all about his crazy rants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity's "crazy rants" has earned him the number two spot in cable ratings. With Beck at number three. And guess who's at number one (for eights years and counting)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no accounting for extreme rightwing taste.  They have none.
Click to expand...


Are you saying conservatives watch more cable news than liberals?


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> who paid for your drama queen lessons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck cries multiple times on national television to promote his political agenda and I'm the "drama queen"?
> 
> What Bizarro universe do you live in?
Click to expand...


What? dipshit! You don't think there's room for more than one drama queen in the world???  we mock you.


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> Here includes a tribute to Dan Rather's contribution to the Viet Nam War.
> 
> 
> Stolen Valor : How the Vietnam Generation Was Robbed of Its Heroes and Its History (Hardcover)
> by B. G. Burkett
> B. G. Burkett (Author)
>  Visit Amazon's B. G. Burkett Page
> Find all the books, read about the author, and more.
> See search results for this author
> Are you an author? Learn about Author Central
> (Author), Glenna Whitley (Author)
> 241 Reviews
> 5 star:    (177)
> 4 star:    (31)
> 3 star:    (11)
> 2 star:    (3)
> 1 star:    (19)
> 
>  See all 241 customer reviews...
>  See all discussions...
> 
> 4.4 out of 5 stars See all reviews (241 customer reviews)
> 
> Amazon.com: Stolen Valor : How the Vietnam Generation Was Robbed of Its Heroes and Its History (9780966703603): B. G. Burkett, Glenna Whitley: Books



OK:

1.  I'm not going to go buy this book.

2.  What would you like us to do with this link, as no-one is going to buy this book?

and

3.  Are there any mentions of Dan Rather being caught in specific lies contained within the book?  And if so, please feel free to list them, along with supporting documentation for the author's opinion.


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you call stirring up his mobs to get in people's faces, HES POTUS! No other president has ever stooped to that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it was Obama who was responsible for organizing mobs to invade townhall events?
> 
> Funny that they were all so against Obama's health care plans then.
Click to expand...


he's a community organizer and he sent in acorn and seiu.. so hell yeah!


----------



## Vast LWC

WillowTree said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> who paid for your drama queen lessons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck cries multiple times on national television to promote his political agenda and I'm the "drama queen"?
> 
> What Bizarro universe do you live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? dipshit! You don't think there's room for more than one drama queen in the world???  we mock you.
Click to expand...


I'm glad that you "mock" me.  Hopefully when the violence begins you'll shut the hell up, and do something more constructive than mocking people.


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here includes a tribute to Dan Rather's contribution to the Viet Nam War.
> 
> 
> Stolen Valor : How the Vietnam Generation Was Robbed of Its Heroes and Its History (Hardcover)
> by B. G. Burkett
> B. G. Burkett (Author)
>  Visit Amazon's B. G. Burkett Page
> Find all the books, read about the author, and more.
> See search results for this author
> Are you an author? Learn about Author Central
> (Author), Glenna Whitley (Author)
> 241 Reviews
> 5 star:    (177)
> 4 star:    (31)
> 3 star:    (11)
> 2 star:    (3)
> 1 star:    (19)
> 
>  See all 241 customer reviews...
>  See all discussions...
> 
> 4.4 out of 5 stars See all reviews (241 customer reviews)
> 
> Amazon.com: Stolen Valor : How the Vietnam Generation Was Robbed of Its Heroes and Its History (9780966703603): B. G. Burkett, Glenna Whitley: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK:
> 
> 1.  I'm not going to go buy this book.
> 
> 2. * What would you like us to do with this link, as no-one is going to buy this book?*
> 
> and
> 
> 3.  Are there any mentions of Dan Rather being caught in specific lies contained within the book?  And if so, please feel free to list them, along with supporting documentation for the author's opinion.
Click to expand...


Put it where the moon don't shine?


----------



## ba1614

Vast LWC said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dissent is not by itself traitorous, saying the president is a murderer, and inciting people to violence is.
> 
> By his very, very clear implication that public health care is a "Nazi eugenics program" and that Mr Obama's and his staff are in fact planning mass murder, Glenn Beck is doing just that.
> 
> I have never seen anything so hateful and dangerous broadcast on television.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must've had your ears and eyes closed for the last 8 yrs then because Bush was called a murderer and hitler everyday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name *one *major news network on which the host declared President Bush to be a murdering Nazi, and then ran an hour piece full of examples as to how he was a murdering Nazi.
> 
> Hell Dan Rather was fired because he got _his sources _wrong about Bush's AWOL papers.
Click to expand...


Here's a link to the video, the whole video, not just your little snipit:

Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com

 Although I know it will be impossible for you, put your hate of the man aside, and objectively listen to what he's saying. He said no such thing that you are asserting he did.

 At  the start of it he even states that asshats like you would have a knot in your face because you don't like what he says. He also plainly states that he's NOT saying exactly what he said you would claim he did.
 Rather than attack him personally, challenge what actually says, not what you and your ilk insinuate that he's saying.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which riot has Beck incited, and please be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show was just on last night.  Give it time.
Click to expand...


How much time? A day, a week, a month, a year even? 

You admit Beck hasn't incited any riots, but you're betting that he will in the future.
You implied in your comment that Beck was inciting riots as if it was a common theme. 

I suggest you get your Beck t-shirt and start rioting because that's the only way it will ever happen.

Do you ever get tired of being a tool?


----------



## HUGGY

Glenn Beck jokes about putting poison in Nancy Pelosi's wine | Crooks and Liars

Beck also incites violence against Michael Moore..strangulation.  I've heard it several times.  Free speach? OK..  I would like to see someone break into his tevevision studio and shoot him right betwen the eyes with his brain matter and blood spraying out behind his head onto the green screen.  Is that free enough speach for ya neo con assholes?

Would someone pleez blow Becks brains out?


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck cries multiple times on national television to promote his political agenda and I'm the "drama queen"?
> 
> What Bizarro universe do you live in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? dipshit! You don't think there's room for more than one drama queen in the world???  we mock you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you "mock" me.  Hopefully when the violence begins you'll shut the hell up, and do something more constructive than mocking people.
Click to expand...


we've already seen your people shoving our people down and hitting them in the face.. who did you call about that??


----------



## WillowTree

HUGGY said:


> Glenn Beck jokes about putting poison in Nancy Pelosi's wine | Crooks and Liars



that's funny as hell, just as funny as "kidney failure"  key word for libtards  "joke"


----------



## Vast LWC

WillowTree said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you call stirring up his mobs to get in people's faces, HES POTUS! No other president has ever stooped to that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it was Obama who was responsible for organizing mobs to invade townhall events?
> 
> Funny that they were all so against Obama's health care plans then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's a community organizer and he sent in acorn and seiu.. so hell yeah!
Click to expand...


Really?  Did he now.  President Obama ordered ACORN to go to townhall events?

That's quite interesting.  Of course it never actually happened.


----------



## Vast LWC

WillowTree said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? dipshit! You don't think there's room for more than one drama queen in the world???  we mock you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you "mock" me.  Hopefully when the violence begins you'll shut the hell up, and do something more constructive than mocking people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we've already seen your people shoving our people down and hitting them in the face.. who did you call about that??
Click to expand...


People responding to the shoving and hitting of the mob trying to get inside the event?

Yeah, that's what I'd call it.

Your organized lackeys were the ones trying to force their way in in the first place, now weren't they.

And security tried to stop them.


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was Obama who was responsible for organizing mobs to invade townhall events?
> 
> Funny that they were all so against Obama's health care plans then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's a community organizer and he sent in acorn and seiu.. so hell yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Did he now.  President Obama ordered ACORN to go to townhall events?
> 
> That's quite interesting.  Of course it never actually happened.
Click to expand...


for sure, just like you libtards comparing President Bush to Hitler *never* happened.. cry us a fucking river you spineless little twit!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

HUGGY said:


> Glenn Beck jokes about putting poison in Nancy Pelosi's wine | Crooks and Liars
> 
> Beck also incites violence against Michael Moore..strangulation.  I've heard it several times.  Free speach? OK..  I would like to see someone break into his tevevision studio and shoot him right betwen the eyes with his brain matter and blood spraying out behind his head onto the green screen.  Is that free enough speach for ya neo con assholes?



aww da wittle huggy can't take a JOKE!!

Man up you pussy!!


----------



## Vast LWC

ba1614 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must've had your ears and eyes closed for the last 8 yrs then because Bush was called a murderer and hitler everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name *one *major news network on which the host declared President Bush to be a murdering Nazi, and then ran an hour piece full of examples as to how he was a murdering Nazi.
> 
> Hell Dan Rather was fired because he got _his sources _wrong about Bush's AWOL papers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the video, the whole video, not just your little snipit:
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com
> 
> Although I know it will be impossible for you, put your hate of the man aside, and objectively listen to what he's saying. He said no such thing that you are asserting he did.
> 
> At  the start of it he even states that asshats like you will would have a knot in your face because you don't like what he says. He also plainly states that he's NOT saying exactly what he said you would claim he did.
> Rather than attack him personally, challenge what actually says, not what you and your ilk insinuate that he's saying.
Click to expand...


riiight.

As anyone can see from the video, Beck would do a piece on Eugenics, suggesting that it is going to happen here in America if Obama gets his way, and then say "but no-one is saying that's going to happen here".  And then he would simply show another 5 minute piece on how that's going to happen here.

My favorite part is when he goes on and on about how fearful he is for the lives of the disabled and elderly and then turns around and says "but no-one is saying that Obama wants to kill your grandma".  Of course someone is saying that, you just said it.

He spouts these denials to lend himself an air of plausible deniability, but the message is clear to the viewer.


----------



## WillowTree

*Jewish advocacy groups led an avalanche of sharp criticism yesterday against two potential television ads that compare President Bush to Adolf Hitler and were posted on a Web site run by MoveOn.org. *


Ads compare Bush to Hitler - Washington Times









[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5ETPG26ALE]YouTube - Susan Boyle sings "Cry Me a River" on a 1999 Charity CD[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you "mock" me.  Hopefully when the violence begins you'll shut the hell up, and do something more constructive than mocking people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we've already seen your people shoving our people down and hitting them in the face.. who did you call about that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People responding to the shoving and hitting of the mob trying to get inside the event?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I'd call it.
> 
> Your organized lackeys were the ones trying to force their way in in the first place, now weren't they.
> 
> And security tried to stop them.
Click to expand...





Cry us a river dramalama!


----------



## HUGGY

Lonestar_logic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck jokes about putting poison in Nancy Pelosi's wine | Crooks and Liars
> 
> Beck also incites violence against Michael Moore..strangulation.  I've heard it several times.  Free speach? OK..  I would like to see someone break into his tevevision studio and shoot him right betwen the eyes with his brain matter and blood spraying out behind his head onto the green screen.  Is that free enough speach for ya neo con assholes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww da wittle huggy can't take a JOKE!!
> 
> Man up you pussy!!
Click to expand...


*can't take a JOKE!!*

I take you as a joke.

I'm sure you don't want me to take you serously.


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name *one *major news network on which the host declared President Bush to be a murdering Nazi, and then ran an hour piece full of examples as to how he was a murdering Nazi.
> 
> Hell Dan Rather was fired because he got _his sources _wrong about Bush's AWOL papers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the video, the whole video, not just your little snipit:
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com
> 
> Although I know it will be impossible for you, put your hate of the man aside, and objectively listen to what he's saying. He said no such thing that you are asserting he did.
> 
> At  the start of it he even states that asshats like you will would have a knot in your face because you don't like what he says. He also plainly states that he's NOT saying exactly what he said you would claim he did.
> Rather than attack him personally, challenge what actually says, not what you and your ilk insinuate that he's saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> riiight.
> 
> As anyone can see from the video, Beck would do a piece on Eugenics, suggesting that it is going to happen here in America if Obama gets his way, and then say "but no-one is saying that's going to happen here".  And then he would simply show another 5 minute piece on how that's going to happen here.
> 
> My favorite part is when he goes on and on about how fearful he is for the lives of the disabled and elderly and then turns around and says "but no-one is saying that Obama wants to kill your grandma".  Of course someone is saying that, you just said it.
> 
> He spouts these denials to lend himself an air of plausible deniability, but the message is clear to the viewer.
Click to expand...


Hey! Dramalama, can you tell us why obamalama associates with and appoints two eugenicists to czarships?? couldyahuh?


----------



## Vast LWC

WillowTree said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's a community organizer and he sent in acorn and seiu.. so hell yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Did he now.  President Obama ordered ACORN to go to townhall events?
> 
> That's quite interesting.  Of course it never actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for sure, just like you libtards comparing President Bush to Hitler *never* happened.. cry us a fucking river you spineless little twit!
Click to expand...


Yep, all you have are lame insults.  if you think that just because I try to actually debate the points, instead of acting like a child, that I'm a "twit", think again Jackass.

You have all the keen debating skills of a 12 year old.  Congratulations.  

Why are you even on this board?  Do you think that you're making some sort of contribution to the debate by mindlessly insulting people?

And as for "spineless", I served in the Army for years, did you?  I'm also perfectly able to defend myself, my home and my family.


----------



## Vast LWC

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which riot has Beck incited, and please be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show was just on last night.  Give it time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much time? A day, a week, a month, a year even?
> 
> You admit Beck hasn't incited any riots, but you're betting that he will in the future.
> You implied in your comment that Beck was inciting riots as if it was a common theme.
Click to expand...


Did I now?  Where did I say that Beck had incited past riots?  Please show me 



> I suggest you get your Beck t-shirt and start rioting because that's the only way it will ever happen.
> 
> Do you ever get tired of being a tool?



We all have our opinions, and we shall see what happens from this.  But Beck is clearly TRYING to start a riot, or an insurrection.  He is TRYING to whip the mobs into a frenzy, probably just so he can get better ratings, but one wonders if he has something larger scale in mind.

And you know what, I'm tired of being nice to morons like you.  Fuck you and your meaningless insults.  

You're a piece of shit that knows I'm right, and is trying to start an argument about semantics to deflect from the point.


----------



## Vast LWC

Oh and Willow Tree, Fuck you too, k?


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> The show was just on last night.  Give it time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much time? A day, a week, a month, a year even?
> 
> You admit Beck hasn't incited any riots, but you're betting that he will in the future.
> You implied in your comment that Beck was inciting riots as if it was a common theme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I now?  Where did I say that Beck had incited past riots?  Please show me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you get your Beck t-shirt and start rioting because that's the only way it will ever happen.
> 
> Do you ever get tired of being a tool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our opinions, and we shall see what happens from this.  But Beck is clearly TRYING to start a riot, or an insurrection.  He is TRYING to whip the mobs into a frenzy, probably just so he can get better ratings, but one wonders if he has something larger scale in mind.
> 
> And you know what, I'm tired of being nice to morons like you.  Fuck you and your meaningless insults.
> 
> You're a piece of shit that knows I'm right, and is trying to start an argument about semantics to deflect from the point.
Click to expand...


Show where Beck does as you claim.


----------



## Vast LWC

WillowTree said:


> *Jewish advocacy groups led an avalanche of sharp criticism yesterday against two potential television ads that compare President Bush to Adolf Hitler and were posted on a Web site run by MoveOn.org. *
> 
> 
> Ads compare Bush to Hitler - Washington Times
> 
> *Potential ads that were never run, posted on an activist web site?
> 
> That's all you have?*
> 
> ROFL.
> 
> I could post THOUSANDS of links to right-wing web sites with similar stuff.
> 
> No, we're talking about network news here.
> 
> *Oh, and nice big letters.  Huge bolded fonts doesn't make your pointless post any more relevant.*


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> Oh and Willow Tree, Fuck you too, k?



don't hold your breath dramalama.


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish advocacy groups led an avalanche of sharp criticism yesterday against two potential television ads that compare President Bush to Adolf Hitler and were posted on a Web site run by MoveOn.org. *
> 
> 
> Ads compare Bush to Hitler - Washington Times
> 
> *Potential ads that were never run, posted on an activist web site?
> 
> That's all you have?*
> 
> ROFL.
> 
> I could post THOUSANDS of links to right-wing web sites with similar stuff.
> 
> No, we're talking about network news here.
> 
> *Oh, and nice big letters.  Huge bolded fonts doesn't make your pointless post any more relevant.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't run away from it shit stain,, we have long memories.. hitler, chimp,, are ya crying yet?*The ads were posted on the MOVEON.ORG WEBSITE DIPASHIT  lat time I looked DIPASHIT MOVEON was a lefty entity..*
Click to expand...


----------



## Vast LWC

WillowTree said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the video, the whole video, not just your little snipit:
> 
> Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com
> 
> Although I know it will be impossible for you, put your hate of the man aside, and objectively listen to what he's saying. He said no such thing that you are asserting he did.
> 
> At  the start of it he even states that asshats like you will would have a knot in your face because you don't like what he says. He also plainly states that he's NOT saying exactly what he said you would claim he did.
> Rather than attack him personally, challenge what actually says, not what you and your ilk insinuate that he's saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riiight.
> 
> As anyone can see from the video, Beck would do a piece on Eugenics, suggesting that it is going to happen here in America if Obama gets his way, and then say "but no-one is saying that's going to happen here".  And then he would simply show another 5 minute piece on how that's going to happen here.
> 
> My favorite part is when he goes on and on about how fearful he is for the lives of the disabled and elderly and then turns around and says "but no-one is saying that Obama wants to kill your grandma".  Of course someone is saying that, you just said it.
> 
> He spouts these denials to lend himself an air of plausible deniability, but the message is clear to the viewer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! Dramalama, can you tell us why obamalama associates with and appoints two eugenicists to czarships?? couldyahuh?
Click to expand...


Blah, blah blah...

What are you even talking about you fucking moron?

Do you think your little quips are funny or something?

You're a sad individual.  Now go crawl back into your little hole.


----------



## Vast LWC

WillowTree said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish advocacy groups led an avalanche of sharp criticism yesterday against two potential television ads that compare President Bush to Adolf Hitler and were posted on a Web site run by MoveOn.org. *
> 
> 
> Ads compare Bush to Hitler - Washington Times
> 
> *Potential ads that were never run, posted on an activist web site?
> 
> That's all you have?*
> 
> ROFL.
> 
> I could post THOUSANDS of links to right-wing web sites with similar stuff.
> 
> No, we're talking about network news here.
> 
> *Oh, and nice big letters.  Huge bolded fonts doesn't make your pointless post any more relevant.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't run away from it shit stain,, we have long memories.. hitler, chimp,, are ya crying yet?*The ads were posted on the MOVEON.ORG WEBSITE DIPASHIT  lat time I looked DIPASHIT MOVEON was a lefty entity..*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignored.
Click to expand...


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> riiight.
> 
> As anyone can see from the video, Beck would do a piece on Eugenics, suggesting that it is going to happen here in America if Obama gets his way, and then say "but no-one is saying that's going to happen here".  And then he would simply show another 5 minute piece on how that's going to happen here.
> 
> My favorite part is when he goes on and on about how fearful he is for the lives of the disabled and elderly and then turns around and says "but no-one is saying that Obama wants to kill your grandma".  Of course someone is saying that, you just said it.
> 
> He spouts these denials to lend himself an air of plausible deniability, but the message is clear to the viewer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Dramalama, can you tell us why obamalama associates with and appoints two eugenicists to czarships?? couldyahuh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah, blah blah...
> 
> What are you even talking about you fucking moron?
> 
> Do you think your little quips are funny or something?
> 
> You're a sad individual.  Now go crawl back into your little hole.
Click to expand...


oh! so now the truth is out,, you are attacking Glen Beck for talking about obamalama and eugenics and you don't even know what the fuck is being talked about.. now that is stoopit.


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't run away from it shit stain,, we have long memories.. hitler, chimp,, are ya crying yet?*The ads were posted on the MOVEON.ORG WEBSITE DIPASHIT  lat time I looked DIPASHIT MOVEON was a lefty entity..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *we are making progress here! *
Click to expand...


----------



## amrchaos

Vast LWC said:


> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.



The ideal government is no government--go ahead and incite the revolution, Glenn!!


----------



## Vast LWC

If all you contribute is abusive comments, and don't even bother to contribute anything else to the discussion, being put on ignore is the only answer.


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> If all you contribute is abusive comments, and don't even bother to contribute anything else to the discussion, being put on ignore is the only answer.



translation" I cannot answer your question."


----------



## manu1959

Vast LWC said:


> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.



funny i watched the same show.......he was pointing out parrallels between the economic situation in germany at the time and our situation at the moment.....he poinited out that eugnics was once practiced in the us and that many of obama's advisors speak in rehtoric with eugenic themes.....

he was pontificating on the possibility that an economic crisis such as ours and government run health care could result in selective health care for some should funding for government health care need to be cut due to cost issues.....

if you read up on some of obama's helath care advisiors they say exactly that......they say we spend too much money on keeping old people alive that do not contribute to society any longer.....

finally he and his guests went out of their way to say the opposite of what you are accusing him of....


----------



## AllieBaba

Vast LWC said:


> i'm watching the replay right now and you are completely full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a partisan hack if you think that's not exactly what he's doing.
> 
> I urge anyone watching this to just watch the video.
> 
> His implications are clear.  He denies he is saying something, then turns right around and says it anyway.
> 
> Just watch it.
> 
> I can't find it on the web yet, I'm sure it will be on there tomorrow.  Here's just a portion of it:
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Starts Crying While Talking "Eugenics"
Click to expand...


I think your guilt is getting to you. Because whether or not that's what he came out and said, it's true. Lefties are eugenecists. And they firmly believe that just because they are who they are, and they think like they think, they are "superior" to everyone else in the world. This leads them to believe that they are "entitled" to control the masses, in whatever way they deem necessary and "best".

Somewhere deep down, you know that, which is why you get really uncomfortable when anyone even IMPLIES such a thing.


----------



## WillowTree

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out. Appointing Czars, declaring laws, etc doesnt bother you, just people pointing it out bothers you.
> 
> For some odd reason, trying to take the rights of the American people away from them doesnt bother you, but exercising those rights to speak out against it does. That's insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a bad liar.
> 
> Obama hasn't appointed any "czars".  Czars is a media created term.
> 
> And do say precisely what rights Obama is trying to take away.
> 
> As for comparing Obama to Hitler...
> 
> Hitler did this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.  Unless you can tell me what Obama has done that is even remotely close to that, shut your fucking mouth and stop disrespecting the massive genocide that was the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama hasn't appointed any czars?
> 
> Source?
> 
> A bank bailout czar? Herb Allison. Energy czar? Carol Browner.
> 
> There's a drug czar, a U.S. border czar, an urban czar, a regulatory czar, a stimulus accountability czar, an Iran czar, a Middle East czar, and a czar for both Afghanistan and Pakistan, which in Washington-speak has been lumped together into a policy area called Af-Pak.
> 
> There are upward of 20 such top officials, all with lengthy official titles but known in the media as czars, and next week there will be one more, when Obama appoints a czar for cyber-security who will be charged with improving the security of computer networks.
> 
> Obama fashions a government of many czars | U.S. | Reuters
> 
> There's health reform czar, a drug czar, a border czar, a regulatory czar, an info-tech czar -- everything, it sometimes seems, but a Russian czar.
> 
> Barack Obama administration's czars: How many are there? -- chicagotribune.com
Click to expand...


*The Science CZAR is a eugenicist. as is mr. emanuel's brother.. *


----------



## HUGGY

manu1959 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny i watched the same show.......he was pointing out parrallels between the economic situation in germany at the time and our situation at the moment.....he poinited out that eugnics was once practiced in the us and that many of obama's advisors speak in rehtoric with eugenic themes.....
> 
> he was pontificating on the possibility that an economic crisis such as ours and government run health care could result in selective health care for some should funding for government health care need to be cut due to cost issues.....
> 
> if you read up on some of obama's helath care advisiors they say exactly that......they say we spend too much money on keeping old people alive that do not contribute to society any longer.....
> 
> finally he and his guests went out of their way to say the opposite of what you are accusing him of....
Click to expand...


Wouldn't it be super if someone killed Beck?


----------



## manu1959

HUGGY said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny i watched the same show.......he was pointing out parrallels between the economic situation in germany at the time and our situation at the moment.....he poinited out that eugnics was once practiced in the us and that many of obama's advisors speak in rehtoric with eugenic themes.....
> 
> he was pontificating on the possibility that an economic crisis such as ours and government run health care could result in selective health care for some should funding for government health care need to be cut due to cost issues.....
> 
> if you read up on some of obama's helath care advisiors they say exactly that......they say we spend too much money on keeping old people alive that do not contribute to society any longer.....
> 
> finally he and his guests went out of their way to say the opposite of what you are accusing him of....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be super if someone killed Beck?
Click to expand...


aren't obama supporters super people.......patriotic supporters of free speech right up till the moment someone challenges their ideas.....


----------



## Terry

huggy said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vast lwc said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight i watched glenn beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda i have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired. Hell, if this had been someone talking about the bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to nazi eugenics. He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "i'm not saying the democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the obama administration.
> 
> Glenn beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor. This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the united states.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call foxnews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of glenn beck from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny i watched the same show.......he was pointing out parrallels between the economic situation in germany at the time and our situation at the moment.....he poinited out that eugnics was once practiced in the us and that many of obama's advisors speak in rehtoric with eugenic themes.....
> 
> He was pontificating on the possibility that an economic crisis such as ours and government run health care could result in selective health care for some should funding for government health care need to be cut due to cost issues.....
> 
> If you read up on some of obama's helath care advisiors they say exactly that......they say we spend too much money on keeping old people alive that do not contribute to society any longer.....
> 
> Finally he and his guests went out of their way to say the opposite of what you are accusing him of....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wouldn't it be super if someone killed beck?
Click to expand...

 watch list>...flagged! Lol


----------



## HUGGY

Terry said:


> huggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> funny i watched the same show.......he was pointing out parrallels between the economic situation in germany at the time and our situation at the moment.....he poinited out that eugnics was once practiced in the us and that many of obama's advisors speak in rehtoric with eugenic themes.....
> 
> He was pontificating on the possibility that an economic crisis such as ours and government run health care could result in selective health care for some should funding for government health care need to be cut due to cost issues.....
> 
> If you read up on some of obama's helath care advisiors they say exactly that......they say we spend too much money on keeping old people alive that do not contribute to society any longer.....
> 
> Finally he and his guests went out of their way to say the opposite of what you are accusing him of....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't it be super if someone killed beck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watch list>...flagged! Lol
Click to expand...


Isn't Beck suicidal?  Maybe he'll do the honors.  I hope it's live on TV.


----------



## AllieBaba

HUGGY said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny i watched the same show.......he was pointing out parrallels between the economic situation in germany at the time and our situation at the moment.....he poinited out that eugnics was once practiced in the us and that many of obama's advisors speak in rehtoric with eugenic themes.....
> 
> he was pontificating on the possibility that an economic crisis such as ours and government run health care could result in selective health care for some should funding for government health care need to be cut due to cost issues.....
> 
> if you read up on some of obama's helath care advisiors they say exactly that......they say we spend too much money on keeping old people alive that do not contribute to society any longer.....
> 
> finally he and his guests went out of their way to say the opposite of what you are accusing him of....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be super if someone killed Beck?
Click to expand...




Leave it a lefty Nazi to do exactly what they're accusing others of.

BTW, Hitler didn't start out killing Jews. First he anesthecized the public. Then he took over the military. Then he did what the fuck anyone with a brain could see he planned from the beginning. 

History does repeat itself, and the people who insist that Obamacare is for the "good" of all, and who claim that anyone who dissents should be jailed and/or killed, are no better than the goons who supported Hitler's rise to the top. IT'S THE SAME THING.


----------



## Terry

I'm sure you stated such because you forgot to take your medicine today right? 

Surely you are not actually wishing the death of someone just because they have a different opinion than yours?  

Do you even understand how words like that are off the chart?


----------



## WillowTree

Terry said:


> I'm sure you stated such because you forgot to take your medicine today right?
> 
> Surely you are not actually wishing the death of someone just because they have a different opinion than yours?
> 
> Do you even understand how words like that are off the chart?



surely you jest! they prayed Rush Limbaugh would get kidney failure,


----------



## AllieBaba

Huggy does it all the time. And the rest do too..only they couch it in different terms.


----------



## Terry

WillowTree said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you stated such because you forgot to take your medicine today right?
> 
> Surely you are not actually wishing the death of someone just because they have a different opinion than yours?
> 
> Do you even understand how words like that are off the chart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surely you jest! they prayed Rush Limbaugh would get kidney failure,
Click to expand...

 Maybe so Willow, but I didn't happen to be reading it at the time, or actually watch it come across my screen the instant it was posted.


----------



## manu1959

HUGGY said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't it be super if someone killed beck?
> 
> 
> 
> watch list>...flagged! Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't Beck suicidal?  Maybe he'll do the honors.  I hope it's live on TV.
Click to expand...


now now now......just thoughts and statements are not within the rules....you may have to go to a reeducation camp.....


----------



## HUGGY

WillowTree said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you stated such because you forgot to take your medicine today right?
> 
> Surely you are not actually wishing the death of someone just because they have a different opinion than yours?
> 
> Do you even understand how words like that are off the chart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surely you jest! they prayed Rush Limbaugh would get kidney failure,
Click to expand...


Off WHAT chart?  If Glen was a member of USMB you would be right.  If he is he needs to come out from behind his avatar.  As long as he claims free speach..so do I.  Will someone puleez kill Glen Beck?


----------



## Terry

You need serious help! Start with some anger management then be evaluated for a mental disorder.


----------



## manu1959

HUGGY said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you stated such because you forgot to take your medicine today right?
> 
> Surely you are not actually wishing the death of someone just because they have a different opinion than yours?
> 
> Do you even understand how words like that are off the chart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surely you jest! they prayed Rush Limbaugh would get kidney failure,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off WHAT chart?  If Glen was a member of USMB you would be right.  If he is he needs to come out from behind his avatar.  As long as he claims free speach..so do I.  Will someone puleez kill Glen Beck?
Click to expand...


glen beck isn't advocating the killing of anyone....he is simply expressing an opinion....why does he deserve to die for that.....


----------



## Lonestar_logic

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck jokes about putting poison in Nancy Pelosi's wine | Crooks and Liars
> 
> Beck also incites violence against Michael Moore..strangulation.  I've heard it several times.  Free speach? OK..  I would like to see someone break into his tevevision studio and shoot him right betwen the eyes with his brain matter and blood spraying out behind his head onto the green screen.  Is that free enough speach for ya neo con assholes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww da wittle huggy can't take a JOKE!!
> 
> Man up you pussy!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *can't take a JOKE!!*
> 
> I take you as a joke.
> 
> I'm sure you don't want me to take you serously.
Click to expand...


Aww stop your incessant whining!


----------



## HUGGY

Terry said:


> You need serious help! Start with some anger management then be evaluated for a mental disorder.



Think so?  Beck talks on the national media about killing people all of the time.  He speculates on personally poisoning Pelosi and strangling Michael Moore.  I'm not on national television inciting violence.  I just here on little old USMB hoping someone will murder Glen Beck.  What's the big deal?  Free speach right?  You are a supporter of the first amendment right?  If Glen doesn't post here he is not protected.  Read the rules.


----------



## HUGGY

manu1959 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> surely you jest! they prayed Rush Limbaugh would get kidney failure,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off WHAT chart?  If Glen was a member of USMB you would be right.  If he is he needs to come out from behind his avatar.  As long as he claims free speach..so do I.  Will someone puleez kill Glen Beck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> glen beck isn't advocating the killing of anyone....he is simply expressing an opinion....why does he deserve to die for that.....
Click to expand...


I am simply expressing an opinion.


----------



## AllieBaba

You're doing exactly what you claim he deserves to die for. Except he doesn't even do it.

Oh the irony.


----------



## manu1959

HUGGY said:


> Glenn Beck jokes about putting poison in Nancy Pelosi's wine | Crooks and Liars
> 
> Beck also incites violence against Michael Moore..strangulation.  I've heard it several times.  Free speach? OK..  I would like to see someone break into his tevevision studio and shoot him right betwen the eyes with his brain matter and blood spraying out behind his head onto the green screen.  Is that free enough speach for ya neo con assholes?
> 
> Would someone pleez blow Becks brains out?



oh i get it.....because he advocates killing people you like you..... get to advocate having him killed.....how civilized of you.....


----------



## Intense

Ahh the fragility of the Liberal Ego. It needs room to grow. Room that is currently occupied. What does that mean, what does that show, ... off to death we go.. No. No.  No. Let Beck be. If I had a Hamster, and it could talk, and warn me of what is to come, I would name it Glen. I would be it's friend. Leave my hamster alone.


----------



## Terry

Ass wipe I never said you broke a rule, I'm talking about your caviler attitude to even wishing the death of someone just because you don't agree with them.  I don't like many people but to go as far as hoping one of them dies is beyond the pail for any civilized person.


----------



## HUGGY

manu1959 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck jokes about putting poison in Nancy Pelosi's wine | Crooks and Liars
> 
> Beck also incites violence against Michael Moore..strangulation.  I've heard it several times.  Free speach? OK..  I would like to see someone break into his tevevision studio and shoot him right betwen the eyes with his brain matter and blood spraying out behind his head onto the green screen.  Is that free enough speach for ya neo con assholes?
> 
> Would someone pleez blow Becks brains out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh i get it.....because he advocates killing people you like you..... get to advocate having him killed.....how civilized of you.....
Click to expand...


I do not like Pelosi or Moore.


----------



## manu1959

HUGGY said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck jokes about putting poison in Nancy Pelosi's wine | Crooks and Liars
> 
> Beck also incites violence against Michael Moore..strangulation.  I've heard it several times.  Free speach? OK..  I would like to see someone break into his tevevision studio and shoot him right betwen the eyes with his brain matter and blood spraying out behind his head onto the green screen.  Is that free enough speach for ya neo con assholes?
> 
> Would someone pleez blow Becks brains out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh i get it.....because he advocates killing people you like you..... get to advocate having him killed.....how civilized of you.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not like Pelosi or Moore.
Click to expand...



then why do you want beck dead....he seems to be helping you out....


----------



## HUGGY

Terry said:


> Ass wipe I never said you broke a rule, I'm talking about your caviler attitude to even wishing the death of someone just because you don't agree with them.  I don't like many people but to go as far as hoping one of them dies is beyond the pail for any civilized person.



Go fuck yourself sweet cheeks.  I'll wish Beck dies if I want to.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> The show was just on last night.  Give it time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much time? A day, a week, a month, a year even?
> 
> You admit Beck hasn't incited any riots, but you're betting that he will in the future.
> You implied in your comment that Beck was inciting riots as if it was a common theme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I now?  Where did I say that Beck had incited past riots?  Please show me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you get your Beck t-shirt and start rioting because that's the only way it will ever happen.
> 
> Do you ever get tired of being a tool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our opinions, and we shall see what happens from this.  But Beck is clearly TRYING to start a riot, or an insurrection.  He is TRYING to whip the mobs into a frenzy, probably just so he can get better ratings, but one wonders if he has something larger scale in mind.
> 
> And you know what, I'm tired of being nice to morons like you.  Fuck you and your meaningless insults.
> 
> You're a piece of shit that knows I'm right, and is trying to start an argument about semantics to deflect from the point.
Click to expand...


"ACtually yes you do if you support people who think that inciting riots against civil authority is a free speech issue."

This statement made by you implies that I "support people who think that inciting riots against civil authority is a free speech issue." And this was in direct response to Beck's program. I asked to name the riots that Beck incited, because your statement implies that riots either took place or are taking place. Then you changed your tune and said, "The show was just on last night.  Give it time". 

So I asked "How much time? A day, a week, a month, a year even? And naturally you can't answer the questions. That's because you don't know what the fuck your talking about.

It's good to see your hard work is paying off, if you work any harder at being stupid , you may one day move up to moron status.


----------



## Terry

Well this Sweet Cheeks hopes that you were only spouting out with anger and didn't really mean it because...that old saying that has proven itself time and time again. "what goes around comes around"  Good luck and again, I really do hope you didn't mean what you typed.


----------



## ba1614

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much time? A day, a week, a month, a year even?
> 
> You admit Beck hasn't incited any riots, but you're betting that he will in the future.
> You implied in your comment that Beck was inciting riots as if it was a common theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I now?  Where did I say that Beck had incited past riots?  Please show me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you get your Beck t-shirt and start rioting because that's the only way it will ever happen.
> 
> Do you ever get tired of being a tool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our opinions, and we shall see what happens from this.  But Beck is clearly TRYING to start a riot, or an insurrection.  He is TRYING to whip the mobs into a frenzy, probably just so he can get better ratings, but one wonders if he has something larger scale in mind.
> 
> And you know what, I'm tired of being nice to morons like you.  Fuck you and your meaningless insults.
> 
> You're a piece of shit that knows I'm right, and is trying to start an argument about semantics to deflect from the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "ACtually yes you do if you support people who think that inciting riots against civil authority is a free speech issue."
> 
> This statement made by you implies that I "support people who think that inciting riots against civil authority is a free speech issue." And this was in direct response to Beck's program. I asked to name the riots that Beck incited, because your statement implies that riots either took place or are taking place. Then you changed your tune and said, "The show was just on last night.  Give it time".
> 
> So I asked "How much time? A day, a week, a month, a year even? And naturally you can't answer the questions. That's because you don't know what the fuck your talking about.
> 
> It's good to see your hard work is paying off, if you work any harder at being stupid , you may one day move up to moron status.
Click to expand...


 This individual doesn't deal with facts, or in reality. Knows where all the lefty talking points can be found, just don't expect anything of substance, like a fact, should a question be posed to him/her that might require one.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yep, flaky and freaky rightwingers have Rush, Sean, and Glenn, the binradio announcers of America's political sharia'ism.

Ultrarightards, you better listen up very carefully.

If you go to violence, this President will go ballistic on you.  Period.

He will engage in debate but not allow your rightwing sharia'ism that you have used in the past.

Obama is to the American sharia'ists what Lincoln was to the secessionists.  Don't be stupid, guys.


----------



## HUGGY

JakeStarkey said:


> Yep, flaky and freaky rightwingers have Rush, Sean, and Glenn, the binradio announcers of America's political sharia'ism.
> 
> Ultrarightards, you better listen up very carefully.
> 
> If you go to violence, this President will go ballistic on you.  Period.
> 
> He will engage in debate but not allow your rightwing sharia'ism that you have used in the past.
> 
> Obama is to the American sharia'ists what Lincoln was to the secessionists.  Don't be stupid, guys.



OH PULEEEZ keep being stupid guy n gals...and will someone kill Glen Beck?  Glen Beck is a television terrorist.  Rush Limbaugh is a radio terrorist.  Someone should kill him too.


----------



## DiveCon

OneWorld said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing you got right was that he talked about his daughter
> the rest is pure bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have zero intellectual honesty here. He starts by showing images of Nazi Germany, and then starts a crying episode while holding up Nazi signs about the cost of maintaining the injured.
> 
> I think the implication is very clear. Tell me sir then, what people are likely concluding after watching that?
Click to expand...

and you are a liar
i watched the fucking show


----------



## DiveCon

Sarah G said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested.  Glenn Beck is nothing more than a shock jock.  I never listen to rightwing extremists, their theories and talking points are all the same.  They're boring and repetative nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that he's over the top at times, and some of the stuff he does attempting to make his point is downright looney, but he does strike at the heart of what many Americans are feeling, as evidenced by his increasing popularity.
> Beck isn't no rightwing extremist, however, he repeatedly criticizes the right when they deserve it.
> The reason he is gaining in popularity, and destroying the competition, is because there is an ever increasing number of Americans that are fed up with both parties, and their partisan bullshit.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't swallow the dems shit unquestioned is labeled with something and IMO that is where the left is going wrong. For some reason they can't envision anyone disagreeing with Obama, and try to destroy/ridicule anyone who does.
> This will bite them in the ass because many of these people voted for him hoping for this "change" that so much of the country is desperate for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's an idiot of the Sean Hannity mold all the time.  Has nothing to do with Dems, it is all about his crazy rants.
Click to expand...

coming from a moron like you, that is high praise


----------



## JakeStarkey

Some are being stupid again.  What the freaky ultrarightoid can't do is go to violence.  The forces of law enforcement in this country will enforce the law.

The political shari'a of the right wing will not be tolerated.


----------



## KittenKoder

JakeStarkey said:


> Some are being stupid again.  What the freaky ultrarightoid can't do is go to violence.  The forces of law enforcement in this country will enforce the law.
> 
> The political shari'a of the right wing will not be tolerated.



So ... our founding fathers should have be hung for treason?


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Yep, flaky and freaky rightwingers have Rush, Sean, and Glenn, the binradio announcers of America's political sharia'ism.
> 
> Ultrarightards, you better listen up very carefully.
> 
> If you go to violence, this President will go ballistic on you.  Period.
> 
> He will engage in debate but not allow your rightwing sharia'ism that you have used in the past.
> 
> Obama is to the American sharia'ists what Lincoln was to the secessionists.  Don't be stupid, guys.



Is that a threat Jake, or a warning? It's hard to tell. I can see the convalescent homes around the country barricading, laying land mines, and barbed wire as we speak. 
The South Park Episode "Grey Dawn" pretty much lays out the plan for you.

In the episode "Grey Dawn", Grampa and the rest of South Park's elderly residents were angered when their driving licenses are taken away after their bad driving killed a number of people. He started a movement to let the elderly keep their licenses, but it ultimately failed. He was later caught driving without his license (which had been taken away) and he was arrested. However, he was soon rescued by the AARP, whom he teamed up with to start randomly killing any non-senior citizen they came across. After a brief period of complete control of South Park, and plans to overtake the entire country, maybe even the world, his group was thwarted when the four boys locked them out of the Country Kitchen Buffet (their only source of food). The group eventually surrendered, and life returned to normal. 

Marvin Marsh - South Park Archives - Cartman, Comedy Central, Trey Parker, Matt Stone

Got It. Jake. Make sure that this gets to the Omama Web Site so he can swiftly act. Head them off at The Country Kitchen Buffets around the Country. Use the Air Bourne if You Need to, Empower the National Guard. Look for Wheel Chairs, walkers, and canes, just be careful. Remember The DNC Secret Motto "Free To Agree". Good Luck On Your Mission.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Did he now.  President Obama ordered ACORN to go to townhall events?
> 
> That's quite interesting.  Of course it never actually happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sure, just like you libtards comparing President Bush to Hitler *never* happened.. cry us a fucking river you spineless little twit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, all you have are lame insults.  if you think that just because I try to actually debate the points, instead of acting like a child, that I'm a "twit", think again Jackass.
> 
> You have all the keen debating skills of a 12 year old.  Congratulations.
> 
> Why are you even on this board?  Do you think that you're making some sort of contribution to the debate by mindlessly insulting people?
> 
> And as for "spineless", I served in the Army for years, did you?  I'm also perfectly able to defend myself, my home and my family.
Click to expand...

WHAT???
debate what points?
you've done nothing but lie


----------



## HUGGY

KittenKoder said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are being stupid again.  What the freaky ultrarightoid can't do is go to violence.  The forces of law enforcement in this country will enforce the law.
> 
> The political shari'a of the right wing will not be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ... our founding fathers should have be hung for treason?
Click to expand...


One persons terrorist is anothers freedom fighter.  If the English had won ...and they very nearly did...if it hadn't been a last minute showing by the french...surely the founders would have been tortured..drawn and quartered and of course hung.  All legally according to the rules the english opperated under.

If the English had won we would still be speaking english.


----------



## Sarah G

Dive Con you are on ignore so please stop sending me your stupid neg rep pms just to get attention.

I have no interest in anything you have to say or your attempt at drawing me into any discussion with you.  

Stupid.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't run away from it shit stain,, we have long memories.. hitler, chimp,, are ya crying yet?*The ads were posted on the MOVEON.ORG WEBSITE DIPASHIT lat time I looked DIPASHIT MOVEON was a lefty entity..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignored.
Click to expand...

you cant ignore something when you respond to it, dipshit
LOL


----------



## Avatar4321

editec said:


> ACtually yes you do if you support people who think that inciting riots against civil authority is a free speech issue.



Why is it you people seem to think encouraging nonviolent protests and speaking out against tyranny is somehow inciting riots against civil authority? And what authority do these people actually have when the usurp it? Authority rests with the people. And if the people are oppressed, they have a right to throw off that oppression.


----------



## DiveCon

Sarah G said:


> Dive Con you are on ignore so please stop sending me your stupid neg rep pms just to get attention.
> 
> I have no interest in anything you have to say or your attempt at drawing me into any discussion with you.
> 
> Stupid.


i'll do as i PLEASE, MORON


----------



## Avatar4321

Neser Boha said:


> Seriously?  You seriously believe that's what the American president has in mind?



Totalitarian governments dont necessily intend to massacre people. It's just a byproduct of their seizure of power because people resist evil people.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ba1614 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I now?  Where did I say that Beck had incited past riots?  Please show me
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our opinions, and we shall see what happens from this.  But Beck is clearly TRYING to start a riot, or an insurrection.  He is TRYING to whip the mobs into a frenzy, probably just so he can get better ratings, but one wonders if he has something larger scale in mind.
> 
> And you know what, I'm tired of being nice to morons like you.  Fuck you and your meaningless insults.
> 
> You're a piece of shit that knows I'm right, and is trying to start an argument about semantics to deflect from the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ACtually yes you do if you support people who think that inciting riots against civil authority is a free speech issue."
> 
> This statement made by you implies that I "support people who think that inciting riots against civil authority is a free speech issue." And this was in direct response to Beck's program. I asked to name the riots that Beck incited, because your statement implies that riots either took place or are taking place. Then you changed your tune and said, "The show was just on last night.  Give it time".
> 
> So I asked "How much time? A day, a week, a month, a year even? And naturally you can't answer the questions. That's because you don't know what the fuck your talking about.
> 
> It's good to see your hard work is paying off, if you work any harder at being stupid , you may one day move up to moron status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This individual doesn't deal with facts, or in reality. Knows where all the lefty talking points can be found, just don't expect anything of substance, like a fact, should a question be posed to him/her that might require one.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Avatar4321

MalibuMan said:


> LOL. What a crock of crap. I hate Chris Mathews, Rachel Maddow, and keith. I just don't watch.



That's because people arent threatened by incompetance. They are threatened by people who are capable. Glenn is capable. The others are stooges.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

HUGGY said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, flaky and freaky rightwingers have Rush, Sean, and Glenn, the binradio announcers of America's political sharia'ism.
> 
> Ultrarightards, you better listen up very carefully.
> 
> If you go to violence, this President will go ballistic on you.  Period.
> 
> He will engage in debate but not allow your rightwing sharia'ism that you have used in the past.
> 
> Obama is to the American sharia'ists what Lincoln was to the secessionists.  Don't be stupid, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH PULEEEZ keep being stupid guy n gals...and will someone kill Glen Beck?  Glen Beck is a television terrorist.  Rush Limbaugh is a radio terrorist.  Someone should kill him too.
Click to expand...


Why don't you do it nancy?

Oh that's right you're too much of a coward.


----------



## JakeStarkey

KittenKoder said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are being stupid again.  What the freaky ultrarightoid can't do is go to violence.  The forces of law enforcement in this country will enforce the law.
> 
> The political shari'a of the right wing will not be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ... our founding fathers should have be hung for treason?
Click to expand...


would slap silly the shari'a right of America.  They would have nothing to do with you.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> I'm glad that you "mock" me.  Hopefully when the violence begins you'll shut the hell up, and do something more constructive than mocking people.



The violence began when the President sent union members to rough up people peaceably speaking out against him.

You support totalitarianism and wonder why people might get violent about being oppressed. What the heck is wrong with you people?


----------



## KittenKoder

JakeStarkey said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are being stupid again.  What the freaky ultrarightoid can't do is go to violence.  The forces of law enforcement in this country will enforce the law.
> 
> The political shari'a of the right wing will not be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ... our founding fathers should have be hung for treason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> would slap silly the shari'a right of America.  They would have nothing to do with you.
Click to expand...


Babbling ... you know people take you serious when you make sense.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Founders would laugh at you, binLimbaugh, Glenn, and Sean.

You guys are a joke, and the rest of America is laughing at you.


----------



## KittenKoder

JakeStarkey said:


> The Founders would laugh at you, binLimbaugh, Glenn, and Sean.
> 
> You guys are a joke, and the rest of America is laughing at you.



 You really don't know me. Your faulty assumption betrays your partisan hackery quite clearly.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> If all you contribute is abusive comments, and don't even bother to contribute anything else to the discussion, being put on ignore is the only answer.



Cant defend your outright lies so you ignore people who disagree with you. convenient.


----------



## Avatar4321

HUGGY said:


> Wouldn't it be super if someone killed Beck?



No it wouldnt. The world would lose a good man.


----------



## Avatar4321

manu1959 said:


> glen beck isn't advocating the killing of anyone....he is simply expressing an opinion....why does he deserve to die for that.....



Because huggy feels threatened by people who disagree with him and articulate themselves well.


----------



## Vast LWC

*Let me ask you all one simple question:

If you were alive in 1929, and you knew what Hitler was going to do, what would you do?*


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> *Let me ask you all one simple question:
> 
> If you were alive in 1929, and you knew what Hitler was going to do, what would you do?*



I would have had him ostracized from my family.


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you "mock" me.  Hopefully when the violence begins you'll shut the hell up, and do something more constructive than mocking people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The violence began when the President sent union members to rough up people peaceably speaking out against him.
> 
> You support totalitarianism and wonder why people might get violent about being oppressed. What the heck is wrong with you people?
Click to expand...


*peaceably speaking out * ?????

Ya...right.  I say right on!  Destroy the dialog!  Good thinking.  Now where were we?..oh ya....

Page 142 section 10.  wheras  Obama wants to personally kill all old white people and strangle Palins retard children.  For real!  You think I'm lying?  You callin the former gubner of the eskimos a liar?  Fuck you!


----------



## Vast LWC

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all you contribute is abusive comments, and don't even bother to contribute anything else to the discussion, being put on ignore is the only answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant defend your outright lies so you ignore people who disagree with you. convenient.
Click to expand...


He wasn't attacking my point of view, he was attacking me, personally, and acting like a child.

So, since I couldn't reach through the fiber optics and bitch slap him until he agreed to stop acting like a spoiled 12 year old, I put him on ignore.

Just because it's not against the rules to continuously attack someone without making a poiont, does not mean I have to listen to it.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> *Let me ask you all one simple question:
> 
> If you were alive in 1929, and you knew what Hitler was going to do, what would you do?*



Oppose him anyway I can politically to keep him from seizing more power. Much like I am working hard to keep Obama from seizing more power.

How is it you have no problem giving Obama more power when he is opening admitting he is going to do it?


----------



## Vast LWC

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you "mock" me.  Hopefully when the violence begins you'll shut the hell up, and do something more constructive than mocking people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The violence began when the President sent union members to rough up people peaceably speaking out against him.
> 
> You support totalitarianism and wonder why people might get violent about being oppressed. What the heck is wrong with you people?
Click to expand...


*You mean the union members who VOLUNTEERED to appear at events to act as security againsnt the mobs?*

Those union members?

Since when is having security at an event to control unruly behavior a facet of totalitarianism?

Does that mean that any bar that has a bouncer is a Nazi establishment?


----------



## Vast LWC

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let me ask you all one simple question:
> 
> If you were alive in 1929, and you knew what Hitler was going to do, what would you do?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oppose him anyway I can politically to keep him from seizing more power. Much like I am working hard to keep Obama from seizing more power.
> 
> How is it you have no problem giving Obama more power when he is opening admitting he is going to do it?
Click to expand...


So, given the chance, you wouldn't have killed Hitler?

I believe that is a lie.  I know I would have.


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be super if someone killed Beck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wouldnt. The world would lose a good man.
Click to expand...


I have a few more good men we could afford "to lose".

Sean Hannity
Rush Limbaugh
That idiot on CNN that whines about the Mexicans and wants to stab Howard Dean in the heart
All republican senators


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let me ask you all one simple question:
> 
> If you were alive in 1929, and you knew what Hitler was going to do, what would you do?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oppose him anyway I can politically to keep him from seizing more power. Much like I am working hard to keep Obama from seizing more power.
> 
> How is it you have no problem giving Obama more power when he is opening admitting he is going to do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, given the chance, you wouldn't have killed Hitler?
> 
> I believe that is a lie.  I know I would have.
Click to expand...


Are you against people wanting to get rid of Obama?


----------



## del

Vast LWC said:


> *Let me ask you all one simple question:
> 
> If you were alive in 1929, and you knew what Hitler was going to do, what would you do?*



i'd arrange for the two of you to date. 

you seem to have a lot in common.


----------



## Vast LWC

And, just to clarify, Willow is the only person I have ever put on ignore on these boards.

So, no I don't just tune out people who disagree with me.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> *You mean the union members who VOLUNTEERED to appear at events to act as security againsnt the mobs?*
> 
> Those union members?
> 
> Since when is having security at an event to control unruly behavior a facet of totalitarianism?
> 
> Does that mean that any bar that has a bouncer is a Nazi establishment?



Security? Bullcrap. They were there to strong arm people into silence.

But then I am talking to a man who is trying to silence free speech. So why should you at all be offended by union thugs trying to do it.


----------



## ba1614

Vast LWC said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you "mock" me.  Hopefully when the violence begins you'll shut the hell up, and do something more constructive than mocking people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The violence began when the President sent union members to rough up people peaceably speaking out against him.
> 
> You support totalitarianism and wonder why people might get violent about being oppressed. What the heck is wrong with you people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You mean the union members who VOLUNTEERED to appear at events to act as security againsnt the mobs?*
> 
> Those union members?
> 
> Since when is having security at an event to control unruly behavior a facet of totalitarianism?
> 
> Does that mean that any bar that has a bouncer is a Nazi establishment?
Click to expand...


If feel you need security, you get security, not thugs from the street.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> So, given the chance, you wouldn't have killed Hitler?
> 
> I believe that is a lie.  I know I would have.



I dont plan on ever killing anyone. And I wouldnt kill Hitler. Not when there were better ways to solve the problem. Like not letting him take the power to begin with. 

But that could _never_ happen here right? We should just give Obama all the power he wants because he knows better than us.


----------



## HUGGY

Vast LWC said:


> And, just to clarify, Willow is the only person I have ever put on ignore on these boards.
> 
> So, no I don't just tune out people who disagree with me.



That is so wrong.  Willow has every right to make a fool of herself and spread neo con lies.  It is in the constitution..haven't you read the first amendment?  Un ignore the willow!


----------



## Terry

JakeStarkey said:


> Yep, flaky and freaky rightwingers have Rush, Sean, and Glenn, the binradio announcers of America's political sharia'ism.
> 
> Ultrarightards, you better listen up very carefully.
> 
> If you go to violence, this President will go ballistic on you. Period.
> 
> He will engage in debate but not allow your rightwing sharia'ism that you have used in the past.
> 
> Obama is to the American sharia'ists what Lincoln was to the secessionists. Don't be stupid, guys.


 Is this where we are suppose to say Heil, fuck wad


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you "mock" me.  Hopefully when the violence begins you'll shut the hell up, and do something more constructive than mocking people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The violence began when the President sent union members to rough up people peaceably speaking out against him.
> 
> You support totalitarianism and wonder why people might get violent about being oppressed. What the heck is wrong with you people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You mean the union members who VOLUNTEERED to appear at events to act as security againsnt the mobs?*
> 
> Those union members?
> 
> Since when is having security at an event to control unruly behavior a facet of totalitarianism?
> 
> Does that mean that any bar that has a bouncer is a Nazi establishment?
Click to expand...


The mobs? Oh you mean the American citizens who have every right to speak and be heard but just so happens to disagree with your precious Obama.


----------



## hjmick

WillowTree said:


> who paid for your drama queen lessons?



That would be "Drama Czar" lessons.



manu1959 said:


> glen beck isn't advocating the killing of anyone....he is simply expressing an opinion....why does he deserve to die for that.....



Because his views run contrary to those held by Huggy.



Vast LWC said:


> *You mean the union members who VOLUNTEERED to appear at events to act as security againsnt the mobs?*
> 
> Those union members?
> 
> Since when is having security at an event to control unruly behavior a facet of totalitarianism?
> 
> Does that mean that any bar that has a bouncer is a Nazi establishment?



If you need security for a public event, you hire trained professionals, especially if you are an elected official. If you wish to squelch dissent, you make sure there are plenty of people in attendance who share your views and are willing to flex their muscles, epsecially if you are an elected official.


----------



## Vast LWC

del said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let me ask you all one simple question:
> 
> If you were alive in 1929, and you knew what Hitler was going to do, what would you do?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd arrange for the two of you to date.
> 
> you seem to have a lot in common.
Click to expand...


My point obviously is, avoid the real answer all you want, but any sane, good person, given the chance, *would have killed Hitler in a heartbeat.*

Now, if you spread propaganda claiming that our democratically elected president, Barack Obama, is exactly the same as Adolf Hitler, *what do you think the end result of that would be *, if you are successful in convincing people of your assertion?


----------



## del

Vast LWC said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let me ask you all one simple question:
> 
> If you were alive in 1929, and you knew what Hitler was going to do, what would you do?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd arrange for the two of you to date.
> 
> you seem to have a lot in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point obviously is, avoid the real answer all you want, but any sane, good person, given the chance, *would have killed Hitler in a heartbeat.*
> 
> Now, if you spread propaganda claiming that our democratically elected president, Barack Obama, is exactly the same as Adolf Hitler, *what do you think the end result of that would be *, if you are successful in convincing people of your assertion?
Click to expand...


are you this tediously stupid in real life?

i'm sure the 272 people that watch glenn beck are sharpening up their pitchforks and lighting the torches as we speak, herr reichsmarschall!

whatever shall we do?

twit


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let me ask you all one simple question:
> 
> If you were alive in 1929, and you knew what Hitler was going to do, what would you do?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oppose him anyway I can politically to keep him from seizing more power. Much like I am working hard to keep Obama from seizing more power.
> 
> How is it you have no problem giving Obama more power when he is opening admitting he is going to do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, given the chance, you wouldn't have killed Hitler?
> 
> I believe that is a lie.  I know I would have.
Click to expand...



You would have killed him? That's rich coming from someone that can't handle verbal attacks and chooses to ignore the problem as opposed to facing it.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> My point obviously is, avoid the real answer all you want, but any sane, good person, given the chance, *would have killed Hitler in a heartbeat.*
> 
> Now, if you spread propaganda claiming that our democratically elected president, Barack Obama, is exactly the same as Adolf Hitler, *what do you think the end result of that would be *, if you are successful in convincing people of your assertion?



No we wouldnt have killed him in a second, because there are other ways to deal with it.

And it's not propaganda when there are accurate areas of comparison.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Terry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, flaky and freaky rightwingers have Rush, Sean, and Glenn, the binradio announcers of America's political sharia'ism.
> 
> Ultrarightards, you better listen up very carefully.
> 
> If you go to violence, this President will go ballistic on you. Period.
> 
> He will engage in debate but not allow your rightwing sharia'ism that you have used in the past.
> 
> Obama is to the American sharia'ists what Lincoln was to the secessionists. Don't be stupid, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this where we are suppose to say Heil, fuck wad
Click to expand...


Tough titty, little kitty.  It is what it is.  You go violent, you will go silent.


----------



## Terry

JakeStarkey said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, flaky and freaky rightwingers have Rush, Sean, and Glenn, the binradio announcers of America's political sharia'ism.
> 
> Ultrarightards, you better listen up very carefully.
> 
> If you go to violence, this President will go ballistic on you. Period.
> 
> He will engage in debate but not allow your rightwing sharia'ism that you have used in the past.
> 
> Obama is to the American sharia'ists what Lincoln was to the secessionists. Don't be stupid, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this where we are suppose to say Heil, fuck wad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough titty, little kitty. It is what it is. You go violent, you will go silent.
Click to expand...

 The only person acting like Hitler is YOU and your ilk.  I don't fear you, I don't fear Obama's goons...I don't fear anything...bring it on..I'm locked and loaded when you enter my house.


----------



## KittenKoder

JakeStarkey said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, flaky and freaky rightwingers have Rush, Sean, and Glenn, the binradio announcers of America's political sharia'ism.
> 
> Ultrarightards, you better listen up very carefully.
> 
> If you go to violence, this President will go ballistic on you. Period.
> 
> He will engage in debate but not allow your rightwing sharia'ism that you have used in the past.
> 
> Obama is to the American sharia'ists what Lincoln was to the secessionists. Don't be stupid, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this where we are suppose to say Heil, fuck wad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough titty, little kitty.  It is what it is.  You go violent, you will go silent.
Click to expand...


I have a serious question:

What fantasy world do you live in where peaceful actions always work?


----------



## Vast LWC

hjmick said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> who paid for your drama queen lessons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be "Drama Czar" lessons.
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> glen beck isn't advocating the killing of anyone....he is simply expressing an opinion....why does he deserve to die for that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because his views run contrary to those held by Huggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You mean the union members who VOLUNTEERED to appear at events to act as security againsnt the mobs?*
> 
> Those union members?
> 
> Since when is having security at an event to control unruly behavior a facet of totalitarianism?
> 
> Does that mean that any bar that has a bouncer is a Nazi establishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you need security for a public event, you hire trained professionals, especially if you are an elected official. If you wish to squelch dissent, you make sure there are plenty of people in attendance who share your views and are willing to flex their muscles, epsecially if you are an elected official.
Click to expand...


Most people who work for politicians are volunteers, and much of their security at events is also made up of volunteers.

Besides, hiring of professionals would be a clear waste of the taxpayer's money, now wouldn't it?


----------



## ba1614

Vast LWC said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let me ask you all one simple question:
> 
> If you were alive in 1929, and you knew what Hitler was going to do, what would you do?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd arrange for the two of you to date.
> 
> you seem to have a lot in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point obviously is, avoid the real answer all you want, but any sane, good person, given the chance, *would have killed Hitler in a heartbeat.*
> 
> Now, if you spread propaganda claiming that our democratically elected president, Barack Obama, is exactly the same as Adolf Hitler, *what do you think the end result of that would be *, if you are successful in convincing people of your assertion?
Click to expand...


1) Nobody answered they would kill hitler. 1929 would be early enough to stop him by other means, knowing what we know now.

2) The only one making any claims without at least some fact is you.


----------



## Terry

Starky and the rest has only proved to me that Glenn Beck hit a big fucking Nerve in that the truths is starting to show to the American People...They fear this...because their entire plan will be crushed.  Their only hope is to threaten and hope that we run scared.  

Got news...I along with many other's are not scared.


----------



## Vast LWC

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oppose him anyway I can politically to keep him from seizing more power. Much like I am working hard to keep Obama from seizing more power.
> 
> How is it you have no problem giving Obama more power when he is opening admitting he is going to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, given the chance, you wouldn't have killed Hitler?
> 
> I believe that is a lie.  I know I would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You would have killed him? That's rich coming from someone that can't handle verbal attacks and chooses to ignore the problem as opposed to facing it.
Click to expand...


I mentioned it earlier, but I'm a Vet, US Army.  I have no problem with killing people that need killing.

Also, "can't handle verbal attacks" is very different from "not caring enough to listen to the verbal attacks".  I didn't try to report him, I simply put him on ignore, not because I found him to be a "problem", but because he's acting like a child, spewing meaningless garbage.

Note that I did not put the other people who were engaged in verbal attacks, because they were at least trying to make a point when they used them.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Terry said:


> Starky and the rest has only proved to me that Glenn Beck hit a big fucking Nerve in that the truths is starting to show to the American People...They fear this...because their entire plan will be crushed.  Their only hope is to threaten and hope that we run scared.
> 
> Got news...I along with many other's are not scared.



As long as you don't go violent, you have no reason to be scared.


----------



## Jay Canuck

*[SIZE=+1]Quotes[/SIZE]* 
*"The tension between the business interests of the conservative-industrial complex and the GOP is real.* *There is a huge amount of money to be made by selling to a segment of the country that alienates the* *critical middle that every party needs to occupy to remain a national force. And so the success of the* *movement risks the failure of the party. And the failure of the party - its permanent isolation from power* *- only fuels the resentment and alienation that make so much moolah. This is the GOP's Fox problem.* *You ride that fox; it eats you in the end."* 
-- Andrew Sullivan --   *Link*


----------



## Terry

JakeStarkey said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starky and the rest has only proved to me that Glenn Beck hit a big fucking Nerve in that the truths is starting to show to the American People...They fear this...because their entire plan will be crushed. Their only hope is to threaten and hope that we run scared.
> 
> Got news...I along with many other's are not scared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't go violent, you have no reason to be scared.
Click to expand...




> The left finds themselves in unfamiliar territory -- battling popular unrest with their president and a Congress run by their party. How are they handling the dissent? As any slimy politician would: by demeaning, discrediting and intimidating those who disagree.


Glenn Beck has your number...and so do I.  OH and how is that $11.50 an hour job going? I would have asked Obama for more to do his dirty work. Such a sheep, baaaaa baaaa baaaaa.


----------



## Vast LWC

ba1614 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'd arrange for the two of you to date.
> 
> you seem to have a lot in common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point obviously is, avoid the real answer all you want, but any sane, good person, given the chance, *would have killed Hitler in a heartbeat.*
> 
> Now, if you spread propaganda claiming that our democratically elected president, Barack Obama, is exactly the same as Adolf Hitler, *what do you think the end result of that would be *, if you are successful in convincing people of your assertion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Nobody answered they would kill hitler. 1929 would be early enough to stop him by other means, knowing what we know now.
> 
> 2) The only one making any claims without at least some fact is you.
Click to expand...


What "other means" would you have used?  Please be specific.

And, more importantly, you made a good point, 1929 was relatively early.  Obama is already president.

So then, let's say it was 1936...

The date doesn't matter, my point remains.

Demonizing Obama and painting him as "Hitler" does not help us to come to a resolution on the issues involved.

What it does, specifically, is rile people up, and make them want to commit violent actions.

So, what end result do you think Glenn Beck is hoping for by painting Mr Obama as a mass murderer, hmm?

And don't give me any of that BS saying that his inserted "denials" negate the message he spent the vast majority of the show on. 

Hell, just look at the attitude of one or two of the posters on this very thread to help prove my point.


----------



## hjmick

Vast LWC said:


> Most people who work for politicians are volunteers, and much of their security at events is also made up of volunteers.



You'll need to provide an evidentiary link before I'll buy this line. Seems to me that there would be too great a risk of legal problems by allowing "volunteers" to handle security for events concerning politicians.



> Besides, hiring of professionals would be a clear waste of the taxpayer's money, now wouldn't it?



No more of a waste than anything else they do with taxpayer money. You know, things like bailing out failing auto companies and banks.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The President has the righties' number, and they can't stand it.  He makes them like fools every time.


----------



## Vast LWC

Jay Canuck said:


> *[SIZE=+1]Quotes[/SIZE]*
> *"The tension between the business interests of the conservative-industrial complex and the GOP is real.* *There is a huge amount of money to be made by selling to a segment of the country that alienates the* *critical middle that every party needs to occupy to remain a national force. And so the success of the* *movement risks the failure of the party. And the failure of the party - its permanent isolation from power* *- only fuels the resentment and alienation that make so much moolah. This is the GOP's Fox problem.* *You ride that fox; it eats you in the end."*
> -- Andrew Sullivan --   *Link*



Excellent point Jay.  The less effective their party is, the more they turn to extremist media sources that create a nice comfy echo-chamber for them.

And the more comfortable the ratings margins are, the crazier Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh, etc, have the freedom to become.


----------



## midcan5

When Clinton was elected the wingnuts went into the same frenzy that is now more complicated by the birthers and racists. Everything Clinton did was going to destroy the nation, it is why healthcare failed then and is still the important but complicated issue it is now. 

This time though more people are concerned and the issue has a chance of actually moving another step forward. This was the first election I can remember healthcare getting publicity. 

Hate speech against Clinton, and oddly a great deal was directed at Hilary, surely created an explosive atmosphere where militia wackos grew, and government became the target of those who require an object of hate. Consider too Timothy McVeigh. Glenn Beck is a McVeigh enabler. 

I am re-reading Hoffer's 'The True Believer,' a book that describes the right wing so well today and their combined efforts to stop what some dislike and others fear.  


"The remarkable thing is that we really love our neighbors as ourselves: we do unto others as we do unto ourselves. We hate others when we hate ourselves. We are tolerant of others when we tolerate ourselves. We forgive others when we forgive ourselves. We are prone to sacrifice others when we are ready to sacrifice ourselves." Eric Hoffer

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/True-Believer-Thoughts-Movements-Perennial/dp/0060505915/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1250102283&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: The True Believer: Thoughts on the Nature of Mass Movements (Perennial Classic.) (9780060505912): Eric Hoffer: Books[/ame]


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, given the chance, you wouldn't have killed Hitler?
> 
> I believe that is a lie.  I know I would have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would have killed him? That's rich coming from someone that can't handle verbal attacks and chooses to ignore the problem as opposed to facing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mentioned it earlier, but I'm a Vet, US Army.  I have no problem with killing people that need killing.
> 
> Also, "can't handle verbal attacks" is very different from "not caring enough to listen to the verbal attacks".  I didn't try to report him, I simply put him on ignore, not because I found him to be a "problem", but because he's acting like a child, spewing meaningless garbage.
> 
> Note that I did not put the other people who were engaged in verbal attacks, because they were at least trying to make a point when they used them.
Click to expand...


Oooooh you're a real tough guy!!


----------



## del

Vast LWC said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point obviously is, avoid the real answer all you want, but any sane, good person, given the chance, *would have killed Hitler in a heartbeat.*
> 
> Now, if you spread propaganda claiming that our democratically elected president, Barack Obama, is exactly the same as Adolf Hitler, *what do you think the end result of that would be *, if you are successful in convincing people of your assertion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Nobody answered they would kill hitler. 1929 would be early enough to stop him by other means, knowing what we know now.
> 
> 2) The only one making any claims without at least some fact is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "other means" would you have used?  Please be specific.
> 
> And, more importantly, you made a good point, 1929 was relatively early.  Obama is already president.
> 
> So then, let's say it was 1936...
> 
> The date doesn't matter, my point remains.
> 
> Demonizing Obama and painting him as "Hitler" does not help us to come to a resolution on the issues involved.
> 
> *What it does, specifically, is rile people up, and make them want to commit violent actions.*
> 
> So, what end result do you think Glenn Beck is hoping for by painting Mr Obama as a mass murderer, hmm?
> 
> And don't give me any of that BS saying that his inserted "denials" negate the message he spent the vast majority of the show on.
> 
> Hell, just look at the attitude of one or two of the posters on this very thread to help prove my point.
Click to expand...




del said:


> *are you this tediously stupid in real life?*
> 
> -edit-



i'll put you down for "yes, i am"

thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## Avatar4321

JakeStarkey said:


> The President has the righties' number, and they can't stand it.  He makes them like fools every time.



We are talking about the man who thinks there are 57 states and who cites the failure of the United States Postal service as a reason to turn all healthcare over to the government right?


----------



## Terry

JakeStarkey said:


> The President has the righties' number, and they can't stand it. He makes them like fools every time.


Wait I take that back, you're not a very good operative...you actually suck at it.


----------



## Xenophon

JakeStarkey said:


> Yep, flaky and freaky rightwingers have Rush, Sean, and Glenn, the binradio announcers of America's political sharia'ism.
> 
> Ultrarightards, you better listen up very carefully.
> 
> If you go to violence, this President will go ballistic on you.  Period.
> 
> He will engage in debate but not allow your rightwing sharia'ism that you have used in the past.
> 
> Obama is to the American sharia'ists what Lincoln was to the secessionists.  Don't be stupid, guys.


Ah, the islam mocker is back in business.

The 'president will go balistic on you'.

So, you are saying Barack is our Bull Connor.


----------



## Xenophon

JakeStarkey said:


> Some are being stupid again.  What the freaky ultrarightoid can't do is go to violence.  The forces of law enforcement in this country will enforce the law.
> 
> The political shari'a of the right wing will not be tolerated.



Hey, JS sent us a picture of him and his boys, getting ready for action!


----------



## Vast LWC

hjmick said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who work for politicians are volunteers, and much of their security at events is also made up of volunteers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need to provide an evidentiary link before I'll buy this line. Seems to me that there would be too great a risk of legal problems by allowing "volunteers" to handle security for events concerning politicians.
Click to expand...


Here's a link to a story about volunteers at the Vice Presidential debate last year.

Record: Student volunteers gain experience in logistics, media relations

I'll post the applicable paragraph:

"_Most of the volunteers were assigned to jobs that kicked into high gear the week before the debate. Students assisted with a variety of aspects, including working with the national news media, helping in the Commission on Presidential Debates (CPD) office and the press office, leading tours of the debate facility and supporting engineering and staging aspects. Volunteers also provided hospitality for a variety of special events around campus and assisted with different efforts, including tickets, credentialing, *security* and parking. A small number of volunteers even worked in the debate hall on the night of the event as *ushers and credential checkers*. _"

And that's at the VP Debates, where one would think they'd have a large budget for hiring security.



> Besides, hiring of professionals would be a clear waste of the taxpayer's money, now wouldn't it?



No more of a waste than anything else they do with taxpayer money. You know, things like bailing out failing auto companies and banks.[/QUOTE]

I won't disagree that much of the bank bailouts, given out orginally by the Bush administration was in fact a clear waste of the taxpayer's money.

I'm still up in the air about the auto bailouts.


----------



## Xenophon

JakeStarkey said:


> would slap silly the shari'a right of America.  They would have nothing to do with you.


She meant American founders, not the founder you are into...






I bet you have a pair of leiderhosen just like him!


----------



## HUGGY

Isn't this thread about who Glen Beck wants to kill?

If you stupid neo cons can't stay on topic I feel a responsibility to disrupt this thread in the name of free speech.


----------



## del

HUGGY said:


> Isn't this thread about who Glen Beck wants to kill?
> 
> If you stupid neo cons can't stay on topic I feel a responsibility to disrupt this thread in the name of free speech.



speaking of stupid...


----------



## WillowTree

HUGGY said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you stated such because you forgot to take your medicine today right?
> 
> Surely you are not actually wishing the death of someone just because they have a different opinion than yours?
> 
> Do you even understand how words like that are off the chart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surely you jest! they prayed Rush Limbaugh would get kidney failure,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off WHAT chart?  If Glen was a member of USMB you would be right.  If he is he needs to come out from behind his avatar.  As long as he claims free speach..so do I.  Will someone puleez kill Glen Beck?
Click to expand...


they prayed for it during the press dinner,, yer presidente thought it was hilariously funnee!


----------



## HUGGY

del said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this thread about who Glen Beck wants to kill?
> 
> If you stupid neo cons can't stay on topic I feel a responsibility to disrupt this thread in the name of free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of stupid...
Click to expand...


I guess I must be stupid cuz if you don't know stupid..who does?


----------



## hjmick

Vast LWC said:


> Here's a link to a story about volunteers at the Vice Presidential debate last year.
> 
> Record: Student volunteers gain experience in logistics, media relations
> 
> I'll post the applicable paragraph:
> 
> "_Most of the volunteers were assigned to jobs that kicked into high gear the week before the debate. Students assisted with a variety of aspects, including working with the national news media, helping in the Commission on Presidential Debates (CPD) office and the press office, leading tours of the debate facility and supporting engineering and staging aspects. Volunteers also provided hospitality for a variety of special events around campus and assisted with different efforts, including tickets, credentialing, *security* and parking. A small number of volunteers even worked in the debate hall on the night of the event as *ushers and credential checkers*. _"
> 
> And that's at the VP Debates, where one would think they'd have a large budget for hiring security.



That just strikes me as damn risky, but then again, I suppose with the Secret Service in attendance, as well as local law enforcement, the risk is minimized.



> I won't disagree that much of the bank bailouts, given out orginally by the Bush administration was in fact a clear waste of the taxpayer's money.
> 
> I'm still up in the air about the auto bailouts.



Holy Crap! It is possible for people with different political views to find common ground! Now we just need to decide which one of us is right and which one agrees!


----------



## del

HUGGY said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this thread about who Glen Beck wants to kill?
> 
> If you stupid neo cons can't stay on topic I feel a responsibility to disrupt this thread in the name of free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I must be stupid cuz if you don't know stupid..who does?
Click to expand...


i know you which is effectively the same thing.

have a nice day.


----------



## AllieBaba

HUGGY said:


> Isn't this thread about who Glen Beck wants to kill?
> 
> If you stupid neo cons can't stay on topic I feel a responsibility to disrupt this thread in the name of free speech.



You're the one who initially disrupted it, fascist.


----------



## AllieBaba

Not that it should be anywhere but the flame zone anyway.


----------



## Xenophon

AllieBaba said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this thread about who Glen Beck wants to kill?
> 
> If you stupid neo cons can't stay on topic I feel a responsibility to disrupt this thread in the name of free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who initially disrupted it, fascist.
Click to expand...

The 'topic' was a just a tad BS from the start.

 Beck is just another dopey talking head, and the OP was acting as if Beck was wearing a John Wilkes Boothe costume while shoving a stove pipe hat at Obama...


----------



## AllieBaba

It belongs in the Flame Zone, and Huggy should get a time out.


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> *Let me ask you all one simple question:
> 
> If you were alive in 1929, and you knew what Hitler was going to do, what would you do?*



Tell him where you lived!


----------



## manu1959

HUGGY said:


> Isn't this thread about who Glen Beck wants to kill?
> 
> If you stupid neo cons can't stay on topic I feel a responsibility to disrupt this thread in the name of free speech.



no ....the thread is about the similarities between the us economic situation and the programs being implimented and the weimar republic and their economis situation and the programs they implimented......


----------



## AllieBaba

The same thing we're doing today...refuse to allow him to put his policies in place.

Oh, and not put him into power in the first place would be nice, but since we're already past that....


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> And, just to clarify, Willow is the only person I have ever put on ignore on these boards.
> 
> So, no I don't just tune out people who disagree with me.


----------



## AllieBaba

Why on earth would anyone put Willow on ignore?

I put Shogun on ignore when I started posting again 2 years ago...but I couldn't hack it. It lasted about half a day.


----------



## Vast LWC

hjmick said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who work for politicians are volunteers, and much of their security at events is also made up of volunteers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need to provide an evidentiary link before I'll buy this line. Seems to me that there would be too great a risk of legal problems by allowing "volunteers" to handle security for events concerning politicians.
Click to expand...


Here's a link to a story about volunteers at the Vice Presidential debate last year.

Record: Student volunteers gain experience in logistics, media relations

I'll post the applicable paragraph:

"_Most of the volunteers were assigned to jobs that kicked into high gear the week before the debate. Students assisted with a variety of aspects, including working with the national news media, helping in the Commission on Presidential Debates (CPD) office and the press office, leading tours of the debate facility and supporting engineering and staging aspects. Volunteers also provided hospitality for a variety of special events around campus and assisted with different efforts, including tickets, credentialing, *security* and parking. A small number of volunteers even worked in the debate hall on the night of the event as *ushers and credential checkers*. _"

And that's at the VP Debates, where one would think they'd have a large budget for hiring security.



> Besides, hiring of professionals would be a clear waste of the taxpayer's money, now wouldn't it?



No more of a waste than anything else they do with taxpayer money. You know, things like bailing out failing auto companies and banks.[/QUOTE]

I won't disagree that much of the bank bailouts, given out orginally by the Bush administration was in fact a clear waste of the taxpayer's money.

I'm still up in the air about the auto bailouts.


----------



## Terry

I'm very close to putting VLW on ignore...can he be any more annoying...I'll wait but his long sig, his long useless post are really bringing me down to where I don't even feel like reading any post once I see his.


----------



## AllieBaba

The repetive posts are a bit irritating.


----------



## Vast LWC

Lonestar_logic said:


> Oooooh you're a real tough guy!!



You don't have to be a tough guy to do the right thing.  Even if it involves killing, when absolutely necessary.

Personally I don't think I'm a "tough guy" because I would have killed Hitler. 

And I'm sure there's lots of people out there that feel the same way I do.

That's why demonizing people by equating them with Hitler, over and over, is a dangeroud thing to do.


----------



## Vast LWC

del said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Nobody answered they would kill hitler. 1929 would be early enough to stop him by other means, knowing what we know now.
> 
> 2) The only one making any claims without at least some fact is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "other means" would you have used?  Please be specific.
> 
> And, more importantly, you made a good point, 1929 was relatively early.  Obama is already president.
> 
> So then, let's say it was 1936...
> 
> The date doesn't matter, my point remains.
> 
> Demonizing Obama and painting him as "Hitler" does not help us to come to a resolution on the issues involved.
> 
> *What it does, specifically, is rile people up, and make them want to commit violent actions.*
> 
> So, what end result do you think Glenn Beck is hoping for by painting Mr Obama as a mass murderer, hmm?
> 
> And don't give me any of that BS saying that his inserted "denials" negate the message he spent the vast majority of the show on.
> 
> Hell, just look at the attitude of one or two of the posters on this very thread to help prove my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> *are you this tediously stupid in real life?*
> 
> -edit-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll put you down for "yes, i am"
> 
> thanks for getting back to me.
Click to expand...


An insult is not an answer, it is a deflection.


----------



## HUGGY

AllieBaba said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this thread about who Glen Beck wants to kill?
> 
> If you stupid neo cons can't stay on topic I feel a responsibility to disrupt this thread in the name of free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who initially disrupted it, fascist.
Click to expand...


I can't take all the credit.  I have to give some to the neo cons that mindlessly disrupt the debate on health care at the insistance of Glen Beck.

Oh ya...Del you have a great neo con day your own damn self.


----------



## Vast LWC

Xenophon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are being stupid again.  What the freaky ultrarightoid can't do is go to violence.  The forces of law enforcement in this country will enforce the law.
> 
> The political shari'a of the right wing will not be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, JS sent us a picture of him and his boys, getting ready for action!
Click to expand...


Proving my point.


----------



## Vast LWC

hjmick said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to a story about volunteers at the Vice Presidential debate last year.
> 
> Record: Student volunteers gain experience in logistics, media relations
> 
> I'll post the applicable paragraph:
> 
> "_Most of the volunteers were assigned to jobs that kicked into high gear the week before the debate. Students assisted with a variety of aspects, including working with the national news media, helping in the Commission on Presidential Debates (CPD) office and the press office, leading tours of the debate facility and supporting engineering and staging aspects. Volunteers also provided hospitality for a variety of special events around campus and assisted with different efforts, including tickets, credentialing, *security* and parking. A small number of volunteers even worked in the debate hall on the night of the event as *ushers and credential checkers*. _"
> 
> And that's at the VP Debates, where one would think they'd have a large budget for hiring security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just strikes me as damn risky, but then again, I suppose with the Secret Service in attendance, as well as local law enforcement, the risk is minimized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't disagree that much of the bank bailouts, given out orginally by the Bush administration was in fact a clear waste of the taxpayer's money.
> 
> I'm still up in the air about the auto bailouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy Crap! It is possible for people with different political views to find common ground! Now we just need to decide which one of us is right and which one agrees!
Click to expand...


LOL.  I'm also in favor of the right to bear arms.  And I think the time to end affirmative action is rapidly approaching, if not already upon us.


----------



## Xenophon

Vast LWC said:


> *You mean the union members who VOLUNTEERED to appear at events to act as security againsnt the mobs?*
> 
> Those union members?
> 
> Since when is having security at an event to control unruly behavior a facet of totalitarianism?
> 
> Does that mean that any bar that has a bouncer is a Nazi establishment?



'Union' volunteers in action...


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh you're a real tough guy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be a tough guy to do the right thing.  Even if it involves killing, when absolutely necessary.
> 
> Personally I don't think I'm a "tough guy" because I would have killed Hitler.
> 
> And I'm sure there's lots of people out there that feel the same way I do.
> 
> That's why demonizing people by equating them with Hitler, over and over, is a dangeroud thing to do.
Click to expand...








*Bush-Hitler Comparison Endorsed By Minnesota Democrats**HYPOCRITES*

Captain's Quarters




*The Gallery of 'Bush = Hitler' Allusions**HYPOCRITES*



If it's bad for us to compare Bush to Hitler... - Democratic Underground *HYPOCRITES*






*Bush-is-Hitler rhetoric going mainstream**HYPOCRITES*


http://www.sunjournal.com/node/77682



CRY US ALL A EFFEN RIVER WHYDONCHYA??


----------



## Xenophon

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh you're a real tough guy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be a tough guy to do the right thing.  Even if it involves killing, when absolutely necessary.
> 
> Personally I don't think I'm a "tough guy" because I would have killed Hitler.
> 
> And I'm sure there's lots of people out there that feel the same way I do.
> 
> That's why demonizing people by equating them with Hitler, over and over, is a dangeroud thing to do.
Click to expand...



People tried to kill Hitler his entire political life.

You wouldn't have gotten near him, they would have left you dead in the street.


----------



## manu1959

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh you're a real tough guy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be a tough guy to do the right thing.  Even if it involves killing, when absolutely necessary.
> 
> Personally I don't think I'm a "tough guy" because I would have killed Hitler.
> 
> And I'm sure there's lots of people out there that feel the same way I do.
> 
> That's why demonizing people by equating them with Hitler, over and over, is a dangeroud thing to do.
Click to expand...


odd.....i don't recal the left getting their knickers in a twist when bush was called hitler and people wanted him dead.......


----------



## del

Vast LWC said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "other means" would you have used?  Please be specific.
> 
> And, more importantly, you made a good point, 1929 was relatively early.  Obama is already president.
> 
> So then, let's say it was 1936...
> 
> The date doesn't matter, my point remains.
> 
> Demonizing Obama and painting him as "Hitler" does not help us to come to a resolution on the issues involved.
> 
> *What it does, specifically, is rile people up, and make them want to commit violent actions.*
> 
> So, what end result do you think Glenn Beck is hoping for by painting Mr Obama as a mass murderer, hmm?
> 
> And don't give me any of that BS saying that his inserted "denials" negate the message he spent the vast majority of the show on.
> 
> Hell, just look at the attitude of one or two of the posters on this very thread to help prove my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> *are you this tediously stupid in real life?*
> 
> -edit-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll put you down for "yes, i am"
> 
> thanks for getting back to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An insult is not an answer, it is a deflection.
Click to expand...


there's no need to deflect stupidity. 
sorry.


----------



## Vast LWC

Terry said:


> I'm very close to putting VLW on ignore...can he be any more annoying...I'll wait but his long sig, his long useless post are really bringing me down to where I don't even feel like reading any post once I see his.



Do what you must.  

Sorry my posts are not short little sound bites.  

I know that's what right-wingers are used to.


----------



## manu1959

Vast LWC said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very close to putting VLW on ignore...can he be any more annoying...I'll wait but his long sig, his long useless post are really bringing me down to where I don't even feel like reading any post once I see his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do what you must.
> 
> Sorry my posts are not short little sound bites.
> 
> I know that's what right-wingers are used to.
Click to expand...


yes .... hope ....change .....and yes we can......all wonderful right wing chants.....


----------



## Vast LWC

manu1959 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh you're a real tough guy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be a tough guy to do the right thing.  Even if it involves killing, when absolutely necessary.
> 
> Personally I don't think I'm a "tough guy" because I would have killed Hitler.
> 
> And I'm sure there's lots of people out there that feel the same way I do.
> 
> That's why demonizing people by equating them with Hitler, over and over, is a dangeroud thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> odd.....i don't recal the left getting their knickers in a twist when bush was called hitler and people wanted him dead.......
Click to expand...


Name one instance of host on a major network calling George Bush "Hitler", much less devoting an entire hour to comparing his policies to that of the Nazis.

Go ahead.  If they did it must be easily findable on Google.


----------



## Vast LWC

Xenophon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh you're a real tough guy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be a tough guy to do the right thing.  Even if it involves killing, when absolutely necessary.
> 
> Personally I don't think I'm a "tough guy" because I would have killed Hitler.
> 
> And I'm sure there's lots of people out there that feel the same way I do.
> 
> That's why demonizing people by equating them with Hitler, over and over, is a dangeroud thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People tried to kill Hitler his entire political life.
> 
> You wouldn't have gotten near him, they would have left you dead in the street.
Click to expand...


But I still would have tried.  That's the point.


----------



## Vast LWC

del said:


> there's no need to deflect stupidity.
> sorry.



Obviously you have the right to voice your opinion on the subject.

I take no offense, as I have never been known as a "stupid" person by anyone I have known.

"Annoying" perhaps, sometimes a bit "wordy", but never "stupid".

So, go ahead, I'm not going to be offended by the opinion of some random right-wing poster on a message board.


----------



## Ravi

Vast LWC said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be a tough guy to do the right thing.  Even if it involves killing, when absolutely necessary.
> 
> Personally I don't think I'm a "tough guy" because I would have killed Hitler.
> 
> And I'm sure there's lots of people out there that feel the same way I do.
> 
> That's why demonizing people by equating them with Hitler, over and over, is a dangeroud thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd.....i don't recal the left getting their knickers in a twist when bush was called hitler and people wanted him dead.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one instance of host on a major network calling George Bush "Hitler", much less devoting an entire hour to comparing his policies to that of the Nazis.
> 
> Go ahead.  If they did it must be easily findable on Google.
Click to expand...

I can't think of one. But do you really think anyone sane finds Beck credible?


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> odd.....i don't recal the left getting their knickers in a twist when bush was called hitler and people wanted him dead.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one instance of host on a major network calling George Bush "Hitler", much less devoting an entire hour to comparing his policies to that of the Nazis.
> 
> Go ahead.  If they did it must be easily findable on Google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't think of one. But do you really think anyone sane finds Beck credible?
Click to expand...


no of course not,, that's why ya'll cry incessantly about him..  and coulter and limbaugh, and bush, and cheney, and palin,, and malkin, and etc etc etc....


----------



## HUGGY

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one instance of host on a major network calling George Bush "Hitler", much less devoting an entire hour to comparing his policies to that of the Nazis.
> 
> Go ahead.  If they did it must be easily findable on Google.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of one. But do you really think anyone sane finds Beck credible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no of course not,, that's why ya'll cry incessantly about him..  and coulter and limbaugh, and bush, and cheney, and palin,, and malkin, and etc etc etc....
Click to expand...


*coulter * 

Has anybody figured out if it has a dick?


----------



## Xenophon

Vast LWC said:


> Name one instance of host on a major network calling George Bush "Hitler", much less devoting an entire hour to comparing his policies to that of the Nazis.
> 
> Go ahead.  If they did it must be easily findable on Google.



Damn, you are easy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DuafAqAHrc&feature=PlayList&p=A87B82C51FC65B68&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7]YouTube - Soros Compares President Bush To Nazis[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Vast LWC said:


> But I still would have tried.  That's the point.


Bullshit.

You would hae pissed your pants as Hitler beat you into next week.


----------



## WillowTree

HUGGY said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of one. But do you really think anyone sane finds Beck credible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no of course not,, that's why ya'll cry incessantly about him..  and coulter and limbaugh, and bush, and cheney, and palin,, and malkin, and etc etc etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *coulter *
> 
> Has anybody figured out if it has a dick?
Click to expand...


they've concentrated the search on you........ ? nope! not yet!


----------



## Vast LWC

Ravi said:


> Go ahead.  If they did it must be easily findable on Google.


I can't think of one. But do you really think anyone sane finds Beck credible?[/QUOTE]

Not too many people do, but lets say one in 100 of his listeners do.

Now let's say 1 out of 10 of those have the means to try to assassinate the president.

A lot of people on this board have been talking about how Glenn Beck's ratings have been quite high as of late.

Let's say he has 2 million listeners.

That adds up to 2,000 potential assassins.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be a tough guy to do the right thing.  Even if it involves killing, when absolutely necessary.
> 
> Personally I don't think I'm a "tough guy" because I would have killed Hitler.
> 
> And I'm sure there's lots of people out there that feel the same way I do.
> 
> That's why demonizing people by equating them with Hitler, over and over, is a dangeroud thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd.....i don't recal the left getting their knickers in a twist when bush was called hitler and people wanted him dead.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one instance of host on a major network calling George Bush "Hitler", much less devoting an entire hour to comparing his policies to that of the Nazis.
> 
> Go ahead.  If they did it must be easily findable on Google.
Click to expand...


Did Beck call Obama Hitler?


----------



## manu1959

Vast LWC said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be a tough guy to do the right thing.  Even if it involves killing, when absolutely necessary.
> 
> Personally I don't think I'm a "tough guy" because I would have killed Hitler.
> 
> And I'm sure there's lots of people out there that feel the same way I do.
> 
> That's why demonizing people by equating them with Hitler, over and over, is a dangeroud thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd.....i don't recal the left getting their knickers in a twist when bush was called hitler and people wanted him dead.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one instance of host on a major network calling George Bush "Hitler", much less devoting an entire hour to comparing his policies to that of the Nazis.
> 
> Go ahead.  If they did it must be easily findable on Google.
Click to expand...


by extension did glen beck call obama hitler......glen beck did not say obama's policies were the same as hitlers.....he was drawing a comparison and that the potential for history to repeat itself was there and that obama's advisors hold some very "progressive" beliefs......

keith olberman came pretty damn close.....[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u19KHbTJEOk]YouTube - Keith Olbermann calls George W. Bush a Fascist[/ame]


----------



## Lonestar_logic

willowtree said:


> huggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willowtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> no of course not,, that's why ya'll cry incessantly about him..  And coulter and limbaugh, and bush, and cheney, and palin,, and malkin, and etc etc etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *coulter *
> 
> has anybody figured out if it has a dick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they've concentrated the search on you........ ? Nope! Not yet!
Click to expand...


hahhahahahahhahahahaha

now that is funny!!!


----------



## BolshevikHunter

WillowTree said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> no of course not,, that's why ya'll cry incessantly about him..  and coulter and limbaugh, and bush, and cheney, and palin,, and malkin, and etc etc etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *coulter *
> 
> Has anybody figured out if it has a dick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they've concentrated the search on you........ ? nope! not yet!
Click to expand...


Yeah, I here Huggy is really into Huggies diapers as well. ~BH


----------



## Vast LWC

Xenophon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one instance of host on a major network calling George Bush "Hitler", much less devoting an entire hour to comparing his policies to that of the Nazis.
> 
> Go ahead.  If they did it must be easily findable on Google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, you are easy.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DuafAqAHrc&feature=PlayList&p=A87B82C51FC65B68&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7]YouTube - Soros Compares President Bush To Nazis[/ame]
Click to expand...


Hmm, I didn't realize George Soros was the host of a show on CNN.

When did this happen, I must have missed it.

Seems to me like he wrote a book, like Ann Coulter's many, many books making outrageous claims about Liberals, and CNN was grilling him about it, with a good degree of doubt and an accusatory tone, I might add.

In fact I distincly heard Wolf Blitzer use the terms "what are you thinking?" and "you've gone over the top".

Go ahead and tell me what a "liar" I am though.


----------



## Vast LWC

manu1959 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> odd.....i don't recal the left getting their knickers in a twist when bush was called hitler and people wanted him dead.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one instance of host on a major network calling George Bush "Hitler", much less devoting an entire hour to comparing his policies to that of the Nazis.
> 
> Go ahead.  If they did it must be easily findable on Google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> by extension did glen beck call obama hitler......glen beck did not say obama's policies were the same as hitlers.....he was drawing a comparison and that the potential for history to repeat itself was there and that obama's advisors hold some very "progressive" beliefs......
> 
> keith olberman came pretty damn close.....[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u19KHbTJEOk]YouTube - Keith Olbermann calls George W. Bush a Fascist[/ame]
Click to expand...


there have been many facists throughout history, but only one Hitler.

Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh and Sean Hannity regularly call Obama a facist, just about every day.

That's not the same thing.


----------



## Xenophon

Vast LWC said:


> Go ahead and tell me what a "liar" I am though.


You do a good job of that, you don't need help with it.

I hear you are a big tough soldier, and you kill people.

Maybe you should handle beck yourself, seeing as you are..


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Xenophon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and tell me what a "liar" I am though.
> 
> 
> 
> You do a good job of that, you don't need help with it.
> 
> I hear you are a big tough soldier, and you kill people.
> 
> Maybe you should handle beck yourself, seeing as you are..
Click to expand...


Yeah, The dipshit became a supporting member because that was the only way they would keep him around. ~BH


----------



## Vast LWC

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> odd.....i don't recal the left getting their knickers in a twist when bush was called hitler and people wanted him dead.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one instance of host on a major network calling George Bush "Hitler", much less devoting an entire hour to comparing his policies to that of the Nazis.
> 
> Go ahead.  If they did it must be easily findable on Google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Beck call Obama Hitler?
Click to expand...


He did even worse.  He devoted an hour segment pointing out how Obama is, in his opinion, exactly like Hitler, complete with old war footage, and emotional outbursts implying that he feared for his daughter's life because of how much Obama is like Hitler.

Of course he spent some time denying that's that what he was implying, for the purpose of plausible deniability, but make the clear comparison he did.

He also claimed that some of Obama's advisors were in fact Nazi eugenicists.


----------



## manu1959

Vast LWC said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one instance of host on a major network calling George Bush "Hitler", much less devoting an entire hour to comparing his policies to that of the Nazis.
> 
> Go ahead.  If they did it must be easily findable on Google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by extension did glen beck call obama hitler......glen beck did not say obama's policies were the same as hitlers.....he was drawing a comparison and that the potential for history to repeat itself was there and that obama's advisors hold some very "progressive" beliefs......
> 
> keith olberman came pretty damn close.....[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u19KHbTJEOk]YouTube - Keith Olbermann calls George W. Bush a Fascist[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there have been many facists throughout history, but only one Hitler.
> 
> Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh and Sean Hannity regularly call Obama a facist, just about every day.
> 
> That's not the same thing.
Click to expand...


that is even remotely true....stalin killed far more people than hitler.....freedom of speech is a bitch when you are the target eh.....


----------



## Xenophon

And the little fact that Obama appointed eugenicists is just one of those annoying stanger then fiction coincedences, right tough guy?


----------



## manu1959

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one instance of host on a major network calling George Bush "Hitler", much less devoting an entire hour to comparing his policies to that of the Nazis.
> 
> Go ahead.  If they did it must be easily findable on Google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Beck call Obama Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did even worse.  He devoted an hour segment pointing out how Obama is, in his opinion, exactly like Hitler, complete with old war footage, and emotional outbursts implying that he feared for his daughter's life because of how much Obama is like Hitler.
> 
> Of course he spent some time denying that's that what he was implying, for the purpose of plausible deniability, but make the clear comparison he did.
> 
> He also claimed that some of Obama's advisors were in fact Nazi eugenicists.
Click to expand...


he said nothing of the kind.......he said that the stage is set for history to repeat itself.....and if you read up on some of obamas advisors....their views aren't exactly compasionate......


----------



## WillowTree

Xenophon said:


> And the little fact that Obama appointed eugenicists is just one of those annoying stanger then fiction coincedences, right tough guy?



this is where the leftwing hypocrites stroll in and say "fuck you"


----------



## Xenophon

WillowTree said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the little fact that Obama appointed eugenicists is just one of those annoying stanger then fiction coincedences, right tough guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is where the leftwing hypocrites stroll in and say "fuck you"
Click to expand...

I expect at LEAST three 'neocons' for that one.


----------



## DiveCon

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> odd.....i don't recal the left getting their knickers in a twist when bush was called hitler and people wanted him dead.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one instance of host on a major network calling George Bush "Hitler", much less devoting an entire hour to comparing his policies to that of the Nazis.
> 
> Go ahead.  If they did it must be easily findable on Google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Beck call Obama Hitler?
Click to expand...

NO!!!!!!!!
he repeatedly said he wasnt and that assholes like VastLWC would claim he did


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one instance of host on a major network calling George Bush "Hitler", much less devoting an entire hour to comparing his policies to that of the Nazis.
> 
> Go ahead.  If they did it must be easily findable on Google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Beck call Obama Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did even worse.  He devoted an hour segment pointing out how Obama is, in his opinion, exactly like Hitler, complete with old war footage, and emotional outbursts implying that he feared for his daughter's life because of how much Obama is like Hitler.
> 
> Of course he spent some time denying that's that what he was implying, for the purpose of plausible deniability, but make the clear comparison he did.
> 
> He also claimed that some of Obama's advisors were in fact Nazi eugenicists.
Click to expand...


So the answer to my question would be .. no, Beck did not call Obama Hitler.

Did you actually listen to the entire segment?


----------



## WillowTree

Xenophon said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the little fact that Obama appointed eugenicists is just one of those annoying stanger then fiction coincedences, right tough guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is where the leftwing hypocrites stroll in and say "fuck you"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect at LEAST three 'neocons' for that one.
Click to expand...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHcxzBwjYHg]YouTube - Obama says Fuck You[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Hey, since GI Joe here is out #1 assasin, can we air drop him into Iran and have him whack Imadingyslob and the mad mullahs?

Seeing as he's a big pre-emptive kinda guy.


----------



## Againsheila

Vast LWC said:


> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.



No offense, but I was kind of hoping the revolution would have started by now.....


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Vast LWC said:


> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.



WAHHH  

Stop crying  

Obama is inciting violence by telling those of us who are against the house's current HR3200 health care bill to stop talking and get out of the way.

Maybe we should remove him from office too  

You moonbat


----------



## Vast LWC

Xenophon said:


> You do a good job of that, you don't need help with it.
> 
> I hear you are a big tough soldier, and you kill people.
> 
> Maybe you should handle beck yourself, seeing as you are..
> 
> (picture)



I never said anything about killing Beck, or wishing him dead, now did I?

As far as your pithy little pic goes, assume all you want...  You know what happens when you assume.

You right-wingers always seem to have some generalization or other that you try to fit Liberals into, I guess that makes you feel safe and "superior".  

If I showed you a picture of myself, you wouldn't believe it was me anyway, so what's the use?

You'll just have to take my word for it.


----------



## Vast LWC

BolshevikHunter said:


> Yeah, The dipshit became a supporting member because that was the only way they would keep him around. ~BH



Afraid to be faced with a liberal that won't back down?  

I haven't broken any of the rules, so why would a moderator remove me, except for my positions?

I became a Supporting Member because I believe in supporting open forums, and though I don't agree with most of the people in this one, it's got a good format, and has potential.

What's up, you didn't want to put your money where your mouth is?


----------



## manu1959

Vast LWC said:


> You right-wingers always seem to have some generalization or other that you try to fit Liberals into, I guess that makes you feel safe and "superior".



ah how cute ....the kettle calling the pot black.....


----------



## Vast LWC

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Beck call Obama Hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did even worse.  He devoted an hour segment pointing out how Obama is, in his opinion, exactly like Hitler, complete with old war footage, and emotional outbursts implying that he feared for his daughter's life because of how much Obama is like Hitler.
> 
> Of course he spent some time denying that's that what he was implying, for the purpose of plausible deniability, but make the clear comparison he did.
> 
> He also claimed that some of Obama's advisors were in fact Nazi eugenicists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the answer to my question would be .. no, Beck did not call Obama Hitler.
> 
> Did you actually listen to the entire segment?
Click to expand...



One can easily equate someone to another person without voicing the exact words, which is what Beck did.

Beck used images and narrative to effectively call Obama hitler.

So yes, he did.

His protests that he "was not actually saying that" were obvious attempts at false innocence.


----------



## Vast LWC

Xenophon said:


> Hey, since GI Joe here is out #1 assasin, can we air drop him into Iran and have him whack Imadingyslob and the mad mullahs?
> 
> Seeing as he's a big pre-emptive kinda guy.



So, you have nothing to add to the conversation, so like Willow, you have reduced yourself to continual personal attacks.

Typical.

You're a very sad individual.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did even worse.  He devoted an hour segment pointing out how Obama is, in his opinion, exactly like Hitler, complete with old war footage, and emotional outbursts implying that he feared for his daughter's life because of how much Obama is like Hitler.
> 
> Of course he spent some time denying that's that what he was implying, for the purpose of plausible deniability, but make the clear comparison he did.
> 
> He also claimed that some of Obama's advisors were in fact Nazi eugenicists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the answer to my question would be .. no, Beck did not call Obama Hitler.
> 
> Did you actually listen to the entire segment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can easily equate someone to another person without voicing the exact words, which is what Beck did.
> 
> Beck used images and narrative to effectively call Obama hitler.
> 
> So yes, he did.
> 
> His protests that he "was not actually saying that" were obvious attempts at false innocence.
Click to expand...


And you can prove his innocence false?

I seriously doubt you bothered listening to the hour long segment.


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do a good job of that, you don't need help with it.
> 
> I hear you are a big tough soldier, and you kill people.
> 
> Maybe you should handle beck yourself, seeing as you are..
> 
> (picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said anything about killing Beck, or wishing him dead, now did I?
> 
> As far as your pithy little pic goes, assume all you want...  You know what happens when you assume.
> 
> You right-wingers always seem to have some generalization or other that you try to fit Liberals into, I guess that makes you feel safe and "superior".
> 
> If I showed you a picture of myself, you wouldn't believe it was me anyway, so what's the use?
> 
> You'll just have to take my word for it.
Click to expand...




short, fat, sealyboboinsoftpinktights..


----------



## manu1959

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did even worse.  He devoted an hour segment pointing out how Obama is, in his opinion, exactly like Hitler, complete with old war footage, and emotional outbursts implying that he feared for his daughter's life because of how much Obama is like Hitler.
> 
> Of course he spent some time denying that's that what he was implying, for the purpose of plausible deniability, but make the clear comparison he did.
> 
> He also claimed that some of Obama's advisors were in fact Nazi eugenicists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the answer to my question would be .. no, Beck did not call Obama Hitler.
> 
> Did you actually listen to the entire segment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One can easily equate someone to another person without voicing the exact words, which is what Beck did.
> 
> Beck used images and narrative to effectively call Obama hitler.
> 
> So yes, he did.
> 
> His protests that he "was not actually saying that" were obvious attempts at false innocence.
Click to expand...


he was showing examples of eugenics....then he pointed out that some of obamas advisors hold similar views to eugenicists.....then he pointed out that the economic situation is similar......

you are simply trying to shift the argument to have it be out beck.....rather than see that what beck is pointing out is plausible.....


----------



## Xenophon

Vast LWC said:


> So, you have nothing to add to the conversation,


You've added nothing to the board since you blew in, outside of cheap laughs at your faux outrage and internet tough guy act.



> so like Willow, you have reduced yourself to continual personal attacks.


You are a personal attack on common sense.



> Typical.


Yes, you are typical of the bunch who arrived recently.

Not an interesting one of you yet.



> You're a very sad individual.


Yes, someday I might move up to making internet whines about nobody talk show hosts who want 'violence.' 

Where on earth are they getting you goobers, did BoBo reproduce by Mitosis or something?


----------



## Xenophon

Vast LWC said:


> I never said anything about killing Beck, or wishing him dead, now did I?


And by an interesting coincedence, I didn't say kill him either, did I genius.



> As far as your pithy little pic goes, assume all you want...  You know what happens when you assume.


In your case it would be confirmed.



> You right-wingers always seem to have some generalization or other that you try to fit Liberals into, I guess that makes you feel safe and "superior".


And like the good lil douchebag you are, you do what you accuse others of, in this case 'assume.'

I am not a 'right winger' 

I am not a 'left winger'

I'm not a con, not a liberal, not a democrat or a Goper or any other of your stupid political labels. 



> If I showed you a picture of myself, you wouldn't believe it was me anyway, so what's the use?


That is probaly why its a bad idea of telling folks that you are a big soldja boy, ready to kill.

Now isn't it. 



> You'll just have to take my word for it.


Based on your posting history so far, your credibilty index is...

ZERO


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Vast LWC said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, The dipshit became a supporting member because that was the only way they would keep him around. ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid to be faced with a liberal that won't back down?
> 
> I haven't broken any of the rules, so why would a moderator remove me, except for my positions?
> 
> I became a Supporting Member because I believe in supporting open forums, and though I don't agree with most of the people in this one, it's got a good format, and has potential.
> 
> What's up, you didn't want to put your money where your mouth is?
Click to expand...


Yeah, Lucky for you stupidity and arrogance clearly are not a violation of the rules here. I'll put my money where my mouth is when I damn well feel like it bro. You drew first blood and shot your mouth off to me in another thread for no reason whatsoever so don't act like you're a saint guy. Was I talking to you, or your boyfriend? All I am saying is if you want trouble, You found him. Otherwise, Show some respect and I'll show it in return. I give what I get. ~BH


----------



## Terry

Xenophon just spoon fed, Vast some reality.


----------



## WillowTree

BolshevikHunter said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, The dipshit became a supporting member because that was the only way they would keep him around. ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid to be faced with a liberal that won't back down?
> 
> I haven't broken any of the rules, so why would a moderator remove me, except for my positions?
> 
> I became a Supporting Member because I believe in supporting open forums, and though I don't agree with most of the people in this one, it's got a good format, and has potential.
> 
> What's up, you didn't want to put your money where your mouth is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Lucky for you stupidity and arrogance clearly are not a violation of the rules here. I'll put my money where my mouth is when I damn well feel like it bro. You drew first blood and shot your mouth off to me in another thread for no reason whatsoever so don't act like you're a saint guy. Was I talking to you, or your boyfriend? All I am saying is if you want trouble, You found him. Otherwise, Show some respect and I'll show it in return. I give what I get. ~BH
Click to expand...







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8]YouTube - Dueling Banjos Deliverance[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Ahh and leave it up to Willow to put the cherry on top.


----------



## Vast LWC

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> WAHHH
> 
> Stop crying
> 
> Obama is inciting violence by telling those of us who are against the house's current HR3200 health care bill to stop talking and get out of the way.
> 
> Maybe we should remove him from office too
> 
> You moonbat



It was Beck who was doing the crying there genius.  He does it all the time to play for sympathy, like the worm he is.

Not I.

I'm not crying, I'm calling people to action.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> WAHHH
> 
> Stop crying
> 
> Obama is inciting violence by telling those of us who are against the house's current HR3200 health care bill to stop talking and get out of the way.
> 
> Maybe we should remove him from office too
> 
> You moonbat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Beck who was doing the crying there genius.  He does it all the time to play for sympathy, like the worm he is.
> 
> Not I.
> 
> I'm not crying, I'm calling people to action.
Click to expand...

putting out the call for more SEIU thugs?


----------



## Vast LWC

Xenophon said:


> You've added nothing to the board since you blew in, outside of cheap laughs at your faux outrage and internet tough guy act.
> 
> You are a personal attack on common sense.
> 
> Yes, you are typical of the bunch who arrived recently.
> 
> Not an interesting one of you yet.



I've watched you and your buds try to intimidate any new liberal member off the boards.

I'm glad that all you live for is to sit around and get your jollies insulting other people on message boards, until they lose enough members that you get back to a nice little echo chamber, but I don't get intimidated easily.

I also frankly don't give a shit what you personally think of me, as you are a complete jackass.

I tried having a discussion, but it's quite obvious that you and your buds don't want to have a discussion, you just want to try and insult as many liberals as you can.

Well, good work, you've succeeded in looking like a complete douchebag, but I'm still here, and I'm not going anywhere, so you might as well take your holier than thou attitude (because you've been on a board longer than someone else, lol) and kindly shove it up your ass.

K?



> Yes, someday I might move up to making internet whines about nobody talk show hosts who want 'violence.'
> 
> Where on earth are they getting you goobers, did BoBo reproduce by Mitosis or something?



*If it's such a ridiculous theory, then why the hell are you still talking about it?*

_Must have struck a nerve._

ROFL.


----------



## Vast LWC

Xenophon said:


> I am not a 'right winger'



*ahem* Bullshit!

I notice you only concentrate your ire on Liberals though, don't you?



> I am not a 'left winger'



Obviously.



> I'm not a con, not a liberal, not a democrat or a Goper or any other of your stupid political labels.



Sure dude, whatever.  I've seen lots of moderate posters, and you're not one of them.

Hmm, or maybe you're just an all around Asshole.  That would certainly explain a lot.



> If I showed you a picture of myself, you wouldn't believe it was me anyway, so what's the use?





> That is probaly why its a bad idea of telling folks that you are a big soldja boy, ready to kill.
> 
> Now isn't it.





> You'll just have to take my word for it.





> Based on your posting history so far, your credibilty index is...
> 
> ZERO



Based on your posting history so far, you haven't posted anything worthwhile up until this point, so why would I care about your opinion of my "credibility index"?


----------



## Vast LWC

Terry said:


> Ahh and leave it up to Willow to put the cherry on top.



I'm sorry, did Willow say something, I have them on ignore.

Oh, and intimidation tactics consisting of large amounts of personal attacks do not add up to winning the argument.


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> putting out the call for more SEIU thugs?



Yes, little did any of you know they are at my beck and call.


----------



## Intense

Wow, Watched Glen at 5PM, Good show today. Takes Balls. Remember Everyone, Document, Document, Document.


----------



## Sarah G

Intense said:


> Wow, Watched Glen at 5PM, Good show today. Takes Balls. Remember Everyone, Document, Document, Document.



So you got all your talking points then?


----------



## DiveCon

Sarah G said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Watched Glen at 5PM, Good show today. Takes Balls. Remember Everyone, Document, Document, Document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you got all your talking points then?
Click to expand...

no, thats what you do


----------



## Intense

Sarah G said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Watched Glen at 5PM, Good show today. Takes Balls. Remember Everyone, Document, Document, Document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you got all your talking points then?
Click to expand...


I'm against the Nationalization of pretty much any part of the Economy. It's the way of the Tyrant. I oppose either side of the Aisle attempting it. Commissioners and Referee's are about  maintaining the integrity of the game, the Rules, and field. Theirs is not to Choose Sides, or Predetermine Outcome. 
 Anywhere The Government has Interest Corrupts It's Primary Obligation. We Just keep giving them more power over Our Lives, and We find that We are not Their First Interest. Wake Up. 

Agree or disagree, these are not talking points, but my personal opinion. It is not disingenuous.

How about you put down the Kool-Aid and share an Individual Thought with Me.


----------



## Sarah G

Intense said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Watched Glen at 5PM, Good show today. Takes Balls. Remember Everyone, Document, Document, Document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you got all your talking points then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm against the Nationalization of pretty much any part of the Economy. It's the way of the Tyrant. I oppose either side of the Aisle attempting it. Commissioners and Referee's are about  maintaining the integrity of the game, the Rules, and field. Theirs is not to Choose Sides, or Predetermine Outcome.
> Anywhere The Government has Interest Corrupts It's Primary Obligation. We Just keep giving them more power over Our Lives, and We find that We are not Their First Interest. Wake Up.
> 
> Agree or disagree, these are not talking points, but my personal opinion. It is not disingenuous.
> 
> How about you put down the Kool-Aid and share an Individual Thought with Me.
Click to expand...


You continue to quote Glenn Beck and you accuse me of drinking the kool aid?

So you'd rather have HMO requirements be the determining factor for your family's medical decisions?  What will it take for you to take another look at healthcare and to stop listening to Glenn Beck's nonsense, a family emergency?  An illness that drives you into bankruptcy?

These talk show hosts do not have your best interests at heart, it is ratings they seek.


----------



## DiveCon

Sarah G said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you got all your talking points then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm against the Nationalization of pretty much any part of the Economy. It's the way of the Tyrant. I oppose either side of the Aisle attempting it. Commissioners and Referee's are about  maintaining the integrity of the game, the Rules, and field. Theirs is not to Choose Sides, or Predetermine Outcome.
> Anywhere The Government has Interest Corrupts It's Primary Obligation. We Just keep giving them more power over Our Lives, and We find that We are not Their First Interest. Wake Up.
> 
> Agree or disagree, these are not talking points, but my personal opinion. It is not disingenuous.
> 
> How about you put down the Kool-Aid and share an Individual Thought with Me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continue to quote Glenn Beck and you accuse me of drinking the kool aid?
> 
> So you'd rather have HMO requirements be the determining factor for your family's medical decisions?  What will it take for you to take another look at healthcare and to stop listening to Glenn Beck's nonsense, a family emergency?  An illness that drives you into bankruptcy?
> 
> These talk show hosts do not have your best interests at heart, it is ratings they seek.
Click to expand...

and how do you know they are quoting beck?
huh moron?


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Watched Glen at 5PM, Good show today. Takes Balls. Remember Everyone, Document, Document, Document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you got all your talking points then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm against the Nationalization of pretty much any part of the Economy. It's the way of the Tyrant. I oppose either side of the Aisle attempting it. Commissioners and Referee's are about  maintaining the integrity of the game, the Rules, and field. Theirs is not to Choose Sides, or Predetermine Outcome.
> Anywhere The Government has Interest Corrupts It's Primary Obligation. We Just keep giving them more power over Our Lives, and We find that We are not Their First Interest. Wake Up.
> 
> Agree or disagree, these are not talking points, but my personal opinion. It is not disingenuous.
> 
> How about you put down the Kool-Aid and share an Individual Thought with Me.
Click to expand...


Tyrants come in all shapes and sizes.

While it is true there have been Tyrants that have used nationalization as a tool, other Tyrants work hand-in-hand with private industry to keep control over their nation.

Corporate overlordship of a country can be just as dangerous as socialist totalitarianism.

On must find a happy medium.

To me, a public option is a compromise between super-capitalism and pure socialism.

At the moment, our health care costs are exceeedingly high, and our general level of care is only on par with, or not as good as, other modern industrialized nations.  

If one is a pure capitalist, this is puzzling, as one would think competition would have driven costs down over time.

But corporations are there to make a profit, not to care about the public, and as health care is a necessity, price gouging has been going on, and corporations have been workingn hand-in-hand with each other instead of competing.

This is the entire point of the public option.  Throw in a little socialism to keep the capitalists in check.


----------



## Intense

Sarah G said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you got all your talking points then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm against the Nationalization of pretty much any part of the Economy. It's the way of the Tyrant. I oppose either side of the Aisle attempting it. Commissioners and Referee's are about  maintaining the integrity of the game, the Rules, and field. Theirs is not to Choose Sides, or Predetermine Outcome.
> Anywhere The Government has Interest Corrupts It's Primary Obligation. We Just keep giving them more power over Our Lives, and We find that We are not Their First Interest. Wake Up.
> 
> Agree or disagree, these are not talking points, but my personal opinion. It is not disingenuous.
> 
> How about you put down the Kool-Aid and share an Individual Thought with Me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continue to quote Glenn Beck and you accuse me of drinking the kool aid?
> 
> So you'd rather have HMO requirements be the determining factor for your family's medical decisions?  What will it take for you to take another look at healthcare and to stop listening to Glenn Beck's nonsense, a family emergency?  An illness that drives you into bankruptcy?
> 
> These talk show hosts do not have your best interests at heart, it is ratings they seek.
Click to expand...


I tell you plainly that these are my words, Nobody else's and you either have no reading retention, or are outright intellectually dishonest. Do I sound like Glen Beck to You? These are My Thoughts. I share them with you. I'm still  waiting for You to say something Original. Give it a shot. You can do it.


----------



## Sarah G

Intense said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm against the Nationalization of pretty much any part of the Economy. It's the way of the Tyrant. I oppose either side of the Aisle attempting it. Commissioners and Referee's are about  maintaining the integrity of the game, the Rules, and field. Theirs is not to Choose Sides, or Predetermine Outcome.
> Anywhere The Government has Interest Corrupts It's Primary Obligation. We Just keep giving them more power over Our Lives, and We find that We are not Their First Interest. Wake Up.
> 
> Agree or disagree, these are not talking points, but my personal opinion. It is not disingenuous.
> 
> How about you put down the Kool-Aid and share an Individual Thought with Me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to quote Glenn Beck and you accuse me of drinking the kool aid?
> 
> So you'd rather have HMO requirements be the determining factor for your family's medical decisions?  What will it take for you to take another look at healthcare and to stop listening to Glenn Beck's nonsense, a family emergency?  An illness that drives you into bankruptcy?
> 
> These talk show hosts do not have your best interests at heart, it is ratings they seek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tell you plainly that these are my words, Nobody else's and you either have no reading retention, or are outright intellectually dishonest. Do I sound like Glen Beck to You? These are My Thoughts. I share them with you. I'm still  waiting for You to say something Original. Give it a shot. You can do it.
Click to expand...


This post seemed like you were quoting Glenn Beck, no?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...ttempting-to-incite-violence.html#post1417676

Hey, if you can record The Daily Show, Jon Stewart had a Glenn Beck clip on first thing this evening.  I believe it replays at 11.


----------



## Intense

Sarah, I'm Not Quoting Glen Beck or Anyone Else that I know of. Lets have a candid conversation. I will not Quote Anyone without giving them due credit. You are chasing your tail right now. Let's try a different Tack. 
Why do You think that Government can do This Better? I don't. I think that when Government needs real work to be done they sub-contract from the private sector, generally paying pennies on the dollar, from what a Government Employee would cost. 

What is the Average Salary of the More Equal Federal Bureaucrat? How long is the work week? Holidays? Vacations? Dollar amount if you combine everything? You are Justifying the expansion of this class in Numbers, and Cost, that is at our expense. What is the most Powerful Union in The Country?  Who do they represent? Who do they feed off of?
Why do You think Government can do this better?


----------



## Intense

News of interest to all.



President Barack Obama apparently has pulled the plug on "public option" government-run healthcare. 

His remarks at the town hall meeting Tuesday in Portsmouth, N.H., echoed other Democrats' signals that any healthcare reform bill making its way out of Congress this fall will not include a taxpayer-subsidized insurance system  or at least, not one Democrats in Congress will admit to. 

"People say, 'How can a private company compete against the government?'" the president said. "And my answer is that . . . if the public option has to be self-sustaining, meaning taxpayers aren't subsidizing it . . . then I think private insurers should be able to compete." 

With those words, Obama appeared to concede tacitly that the healthcare proposals on the table can't withstand a growing tide of public opposition. 

One major criticism has been that their taxpayer-subsidized rates would drive private insurance companies out of business  thereby clearing the way for a government-run, single-payer system. 

Originally, Obama insisted that any reform legislation must include a government-sponsored insurance plan. 

In July, for example, while Obama was meeting with Russian leaders in Moscow, White House chief of staff Rahm Emanuel made the mistake of suggesting that the administration was open to other approaches. 

Within hours, Obama issued a statement correcting him. 


Newsmax.com - Obama in Full Retreat on Healthcare Public Option


----------



## AllieBaba

Obama will say whatever he has to in order to push through his agenda. He has, and will continue to, lie through his teeth.


----------



## Vast LWC

> I think that when Government needs real work to be done they sub-contract from the private sector, generally paying pennies on the dollar, from what a Government Employee would cost.



I would think this would be just the opposite.  Take private contractors in Iraq for example: a private security consultant in Iraq gets paid $230,000.00 for an 8 month tour.  I personally know this because my uncle is a former NYC cop and just applied for the job.  A government employee doing the same job would get paid much, much less.

While this is probably an unusual example, it has always been my opinion that sub-contracting does not actually save the government money.

Do you have examples of sub-contracting that has done so?


----------



## Avatar4321

Sarah G said:


> You continue to quote Glenn Beck and you accuse me of drinking the kool aid?



Who are the Kool Aid drinkers? Those who you remain willfully ignorant or those trying to learn no matter what the sorce?



> So you'd rather have HMO requirements be the determining factor for your family's medical decisions?  What will it take for you to take another look at healthcare and to stop listening to Glenn Beck's nonsense, a family emergency?  An illness that drives you into bankruptcy?



No, Id rather we made our own decisions. Not Obama. Not anyone in Congress. Us. 

Why are you so eager to hand your freedom over to a politician?



> These talk show hosts do not have your best interests at heart, it is ratings they seek.



You clearly dont know Glenn then. Glenn is going to say what he is thinking no matter what. If the ratings plummet, so be it.


----------



## goldcatt

What is it with the threads today? "Hitler" blah blah blah "inciting violence" blah blah blah "Liar" blah blah blah. 

Did somebody spike the kool-aid again?


----------



## goldcatt

If you're being honest, you know Beck isn't going to cross the line and incite violence. The network lawyers wouldn't let him for one thing. He's not going to jeopardize his cushy job for another. I don't care for him either, but I take great pride in voting with my remote.  Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## DiveCon

goldcatt said:


> If you're being honest, you know Beck isn't going to cross the line and incite violence. The network lawyers wouldn't let him for one thing. He's not going to jeopardize his cushy job for another. I don't care for him either, but I take great pride in voting with my remote.  Try it, you'll like it.


i saw him post the OP to this thread and looked at the time and the repeat of Becks show was just coming on
so i tuned to FNC and watched it
the OP is a complete LIE


----------



## goldcatt

DiveCon said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're being honest, you know Beck isn't going to cross the line and incite violence. The network lawyers wouldn't let him for one thing. He's not going to jeopardize his cushy job for another. I don't care for him either, but I take great pride in voting with my remote.  Try it, you'll like it.
> 
> 
> 
> i saw him post the OP to this thread and looked at the time and the repeat of Becks show was just coming on
> so i tuned to FNC and watched it
> the OP is a complete LIE
Click to expand...


I believe you without even watching it. I don't like Beck, but he's far from stupid.


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> I think that when Government needs real work to be done they sub-contract from the private sector, generally paying pennies on the dollar, from what a Government Employee would cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think this would be just the opposite.  Take private contractors in Iraq for example: a private security consultant in Iraq gets paid $230,000.00 for an 8 month tour.  I personally know this because my uncle is a former NYC cop and just applied for the job.  A government employee doing the same job would get paid much, much less.
> 
> While this is probably an unusual example, it has always been my opinion that sub-contracting does not actually save the government money.
> 
> Do you have examples of sub-contracting that has done so?
Click to expand...


I'm still trying to figure out whether we are talking or not. In good faith I'll give it a try. There is Chicago style politics where pay offs are hidden in these contracts, that includes both sides of the Aisle and the whole of the Empire. I agree to that point. There are times when the lowest bidder gets the contract, and that is not always good in relation to Quality and Competence. Agreed? Open Bidding, Transparency, Disclosure, are generally important in Government, yet when We matter so little, rare. Oligarchy State, as in WTO We have no representation, yet we are obligated to comply. Just pointing out that we both recognize the threat of Tyranny from Government and Corporation. I am not saying that All Government or All Companies are Tyrants. I'm saying, like James Madison that Tyranny is Always a Threat, stand Vigilant. 

Government can decree without Corporate consent, The Corporation needs Government consent, and usually support and silent partnership, to scheme. Good cop, Bad Cop. Both, while pointing fingers Profit. Sometimes the criticism is real sometimes it is like TV Wrestling, a good show, we pay for. Our Government's Primary Obligation, Under God, is to Us through The Constitution. They have lost their way. We need to make a difference, not to win or loose, but to survive as something we can live with seeing our reflections in the mirror. 

Government Sub Contracting. Local, City, County, State , and Federal, vary. A business owner may strike a great deal, in competing for bids, Government may not even be aware of payroll. Generally when Gov't brings in Temps, it is to avoid salary, and benefits. It's very common. Construction, Union, Non-Union, Road Crews,  Work is done. 

What do you think a single DOE Computer Nerd (I say this respectfully) makes a year? After 10Years? Add up the benefits. Time Off? 32hr 4 day week? Medical? How many are there? How many Departments, and sub departments, filled with them?  Are we all headed there? no.  Are We paying for it?  Yes.  Is it the Society within the Society?  You Tell me? Is The Government too top heavy? Does that devalue Our Quality of Life?


----------



## DiveCon

goldcatt said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're being honest, you know Beck isn't going to cross the line and incite violence. The network lawyers wouldn't let him for one thing. He's not going to jeopardize his cushy job for another. I don't care for him either, but I take great pride in voting with my remote.  Try it, you'll like it.
> 
> 
> 
> i saw him post the OP to this thread and looked at the time and the repeat of Becks show was just coming on
> so i tuned to FNC and watched it
> the OP is a complete LIE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you without even watching it. I don't like Beck, but he's far from stupid.
Click to expand...

Becks radio show was ok when i would listen(not that often) but his tv show he goes too far for my tastes
but to outright lie about what he is saying is wrong
hannity wastes too much time trying to get people to answer yes/no questions, Greta spends too much time on "missing girl" stories

FNC has become too predictable


----------



## Intense

goldcatt said:


> If you're being honest, you know Beck isn't going to cross the line and incite violence. The network lawyers wouldn't let him for one thing. He's not going to jeopardize his cushy job for another. I don't care for him either, but I take great pride in voting with my remote.  Try it, you'll like it.



I wouldn't think that for a second. Locke, Thoreau, King, Gandhi, had it Right. Non-Violent Civil Disobedience is the only was for a Civil Society to remain Civil. Protest. Take the Hit or Hit's to prevent Escalation. Do the Time. Don't do anything violent, it will bring hurt to those around you. When You Conscience by your side, don't do anything that will offend it.


----------



## Terry

Intense said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're being honest, you know Beck isn't going to cross the line and incite violence. The network lawyers wouldn't let him for one thing. He's not going to jeopardize his cushy job for another. I don't care for him either, but I take great pride in voting with my remote. Try it, you'll like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't think that for a second. Locke, Thoreau, King, Gandhi, had it Right. Non-Violent Civil Disobedience is the only was for a Civil Society to remain Civil. Protest. Take the Hit or Hit's to prevent Escalation. Do the Time. Don't do anything violent, it will bring hurt to those around you. When You Conscience by your side, don't do anything that will offend it.
Click to expand...

 Exactly and Beck does pleads with his audience to be smart, no violence.


----------



## goldcatt

DiveCon said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i saw him post the OP to this thread and looked at the time and the repeat of Becks show was just coming on
> so i tuned to FNC and watched it
> the OP is a complete LIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you without even watching it. I don't like Beck, but he's far from stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Becks radio show was ok when i would listen(not that often) but his tv show he goes too far for my tastes
> but to outright lie about what he is saying is wrong
> hannity wastes too much time trying to get people to answer yes/no questions, Greta spends too much time on "missing girl" stories
> 
> FNC has become too predictable
Click to expand...



I used to watch Beck sometimes on Headline News. He was still conservative, but he made sense and there were times even a lefty-leaner like me could nod along. I watched him a few times on FNC, and he's changed. So now I don't bother. Why waste my time?

I never liked Greta no matter where she was, but now she seems to be FNC's answer to Nancy Grace. 

Hannity baffles me. He's so transparent and his traps so obvious, how can anybody take him seriously?

But if people want to watch them, hey, it's a free country. I'll just tune in to Shark Week and pop some popcorn.


----------



## DiveCon

goldcatt said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you without even watching it. I don't like Beck, but he's far from stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Becks radio show was ok when i would listen(not that often) but his tv show he goes too far for my tastes
> but to outright lie about what he is saying is wrong
> hannity wastes too much time trying to get people to answer yes/no questions, Greta spends too much time on "missing girl" stories
> 
> FNC has become too predictable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I used to watch Beck sometimes on Headline News. He was still conservative, but he made sense and there were times even a lefty-leaner like me could nod along. I watched him a few times on FNC, and he's changed. So now I don't bother. Why waste my time?
> 
> I never liked Greta no matter where she was, but now she seems to be FNC's answer to Nancy Grace.
> 
> Hannity baffles me. He's so transparent and his traps so obvious, how can anybody take him seriously?
> 
> But if people want to watch them, hey, it's a free country. I'll just tune in to Shark Week and pop some popcorn.
Click to expand...

about the only one thats still fun to watch on FNC is O'Reilly
and i love the email section where both extreems will go after him
LOL


----------



## goldcatt

DiveCon said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Becks radio show was ok when i would listen(not that often) but his tv show he goes too far for my tastes
> but to outright lie about what he is saying is wrong
> hannity wastes too much time trying to get people to answer yes/no questions, Greta spends too much time on "missing girl" stories
> 
> FNC has become too predictable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to watch Beck sometimes on Headline News. He was still conservative, but he made sense and there were times even a lefty-leaner like me could nod along. I watched him a few times on FNC, and he's changed. So now I don't bother. Why waste my time?
> 
> I never liked Greta no matter where she was, but now she seems to be FNC's answer to Nancy Grace.
> 
> Hannity baffles me. He's so transparent and his traps so obvious, how can anybody take him seriously?
> 
> But if people want to watch them, hey, it's a free country. I'll just tune in to Shark Week and pop some popcorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> about the only one thats still fun to watch on FNC is O'Reilly
> and i love the email section where both extreems will go after him
> LOL
Click to expand...


I don't watch him either. He spent some time around here on his way up the ladder. Let's just say the locals didn't think highly of his attitude.


----------



## PeterS

Vast LWC said:


> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.



I did like the fact that Beck-a right wing extremist-opened his show with footage of Hitler-a right-wing extremist. Seemed so appropriate considering the rhetoric...


----------



## AllieBaba

DiveCon said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i saw him post the OP to this thread and looked at the time and the repeat of Becks show was just coming on
> so i tuned to FNC and watched it
> the OP is a complete LIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you without even watching it. I don't like Beck, but he's far from stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Becks radio show was ok when i would listen(not that often) but his tv show he goes too far for my tastes
> but to outright lie about what he is saying is wrong
> hannity wastes too much time trying to get people to answer yes/no questions, Greta spends too much time on "missing girl" stories
> 
> FNC has become too predictable
Click to expand...



I remember when it was fair and it was balanced. I enjoy it because it gives msnbc a run for its money....but the fair and balanced days are over, methinks. Too much slant. 

I notice it more because I was without cable for a few years, and when I got it turned on last month I got Fox for the first time in quite a while...and it's not the channel I remember. I miss CNN. And now I don't have CNN!


----------



## goldcatt

AllieBaba said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you without even watching it. I don't like Beck, but he's far from stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Becks radio show was ok when i would listen(not that often) but his tv show he goes too far for my tastes
> but to outright lie about what he is saying is wrong
> hannity wastes too much time trying to get people to answer yes/no questions, Greta spends too much time on "missing girl" stories
> 
> FNC has become too predictable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when it was fair and it was balanced. I enjoy it because it gives msnbc a run for its money....but the fair and balanced days are over, methinks. Too much slant.
> 
> I notice it more because I was without cable for a few years, and when I got it turned on last month I got Fox for the first time in quite a while...and it's not the channel I remember. I miss CNN. And now I don't have CNN!
Click to expand...



You have Fox and not CNN? That's strange. Although I'll bet you'd see a lot of changes in CNN too. More talking head nonsense, less real news. Fuck digital broadcasting, they should have used th emoney to equip every TV in America with a bullshit detector.


----------



## AllieBaba

I was wrong! I just looked and I do have CNN!


----------



## AllieBaba

You're right about CNN, too.


----------



## Maple

I think he has Add, never completes a sentence and it is difficult to follow any point he is trying to make.

But, I will tell you, that if congress and the senate shoves a nationalized health care program down the throats of the American people when the majority are against it, it won't matter what Hannity, Limbaugh or Beck says, because the American people will take congress and the senate out, tar and feather them and run em out of town on the rail.

There will be RECALL PETITIONS AT EVERY SUPERMARKET, IN EVERY MALL, IN EVERY NEIGHBORHOOD IN THIS COUNTRY and I will sign every one of them.


----------



## Intense

PeterS said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did like the fact that Beck-a right wing extremist-opened his show with footage of Hitler-a right-wing extremist. Seemed so appropriate considering the rhetoric...
Click to expand...


Hitler was Left, not Right.


----------



## AllieBaba

Not according to the Left.


----------



## Emma

DiveCon said:


> but he is using some Naziesque tactics
> as are people like Pelosi and Reid
> and other members of the leftwing media



*Bullshit.* And you know it.


----------



## necritan

Vast LWC said:


> I have never seen anything so hateful and dangerous




You ain't seen nothin yet........


----------



## Annie

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but he is using some Naziesque tactics
> as are people like Pelosi and Reid
> and other members of the leftwing media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bullshit.* And you know it.
Click to expand...


No, it's not BS. Collecting names and encouraging people to 'turn in' others is very Naziesque. Big lies too, such as $50k for leg amputation; implying that surgeons are removing tonsils for profit is demonizing the profession, to create fear and the resulting desired behavior of trust in 'state.'


----------



## DiveCon

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but he is using some Naziesque tactics
> as are people like Pelosi and Reid
> and other members of the leftwing media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bullshit.* And you know it.
Click to expand...

no, its not bullshit
and i KNOW it


----------



## Emma

AllieBaba said:


> Not according to the Left.



Or reality.


----------



## necritan

Start buying ammo.....


----------



## Emma

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but he is using some Naziesque tactics
> as are people like Pelosi and Reid
> and other members of the leftwing media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bullshit.* And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, its not bullshit
> and i KNOW it
Click to expand...


*BULLSHIT*. Sell it to someone else. I'm not buying.


----------



## DiveCon

Emma said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or reality.
Click to expand...

one doesnt have to murder 6 million people to use naziesque tactics
and this administration most certainly are


----------



## DiveCon

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bullshit.* And you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> no, its not bullshit
> and i KNOW it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *BULLSHIT*. Sell it to someone else. I'm not buying.
Click to expand...

thats because you dont want to believe the TRUTH emma


----------



## Emma

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one doesnt have to murder 6 million people to use naziesque tactics
> and this administration most certainly are
Click to expand...

You're as full of shit as those who claimed the Bush administration was 'naziesque'. 

Bye.


----------



## DiveCon

Emma, what would YOU have called it had the Bush administration set up flag@whitehouse.gov for people to report others that disagreed with the administration line?
hmmmm?


----------



## Annie

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or reality.
> 
> 
> 
> one doesnt have to murder 6 million people to use naziesque tactics
> and this administration most certainly are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're as full of shit as those who claimed the Bush administration was 'naziesque'.
> 
> Bye.
Click to expand...


Well DC, she really told you!


----------



## DiveCon

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or reality.
> 
> 
> 
> one doesnt have to murder 6 million people to use naziesque tactics
> and this administration most certainly are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're as full of shit as those who claimed the Bush administration was 'naziesque'.
> 
> Bye.
Click to expand...

no, look at the fuckin tactics they are using
it most certainly IS naziesque


----------



## DiveCon

Annie said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> one doesnt have to murder 6 million people to use naziesque tactics
> and this administration most certainly are
> 
> 
> 
> You're as full of shit as those who claimed the Bush administration was 'naziesque'.
> 
> Bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well DC, she really told you!
Click to expand...

hell, had Bush done HALF what Obama is doing i would have said they were Naziesque


----------



## Annie

DiveCon said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're as full of shit as those who claimed the Bush administration was 'naziesque'.
> 
> Bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well DC, she really told you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell, had Bush done HALF what Obama is doing i would have said they were Naziesque
Click to expand...


Indeed. They were screaming 'impeachment' with any proposals. Yet, we're an angry mob. They got it bad.


----------



## elvis

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, he did say that continuously, so that he could have plausible deniability, but then he just turned around and, at many points in the same sentence turned around and strongly implied that Obama does in fact want to kill people, and is in fact a Hitler figure.
> 
> And with every dangerous implication, he would follow it up with a supporting piece.
> 
> With every denial?  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out. Appointing Czars, declaring laws, etc doesnt bother you, just people pointing it out bothers you.
> 
> For some odd reason, trying to take the rights of the American people away from them doesnt bother you, but exercising those rights to speak out against it does. That's insane.
Click to expand...


What bothered me was his plan to set up a "civilian security force".  Anyone know what happened to that idea?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, he did say that continuously, so that he could have plausible deniability, but then he just turned around and, at many points in the same sentence turned around and strongly implied that Obama does in fact want to kill people, and is in fact a Hitler figure.
> 
> And with every dangerous implication, he would follow it up with a supporting piece.
> 
> With every denial?  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out. Appointing Czars, declaring laws, etc doesnt bother you, just people pointing it out bothers you.
> 
> For some odd reason, trying to take the rights of the American people away from them doesnt bother you, but exercising those rights to speak out against it does. That's insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bothered me was his plan to set up a "civilian security force".  Anyone know what happened to that idea?
Click to expand...

i guess its been moved to the back burner
i doubt he's given up on it


----------



## Annie

elvis3577 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, he did say that continuously, so that he could have plausible deniability, but then he just turned around and, at many points in the same sentence turned around and strongly implied that Obama does in fact want to kill people, and is in fact a Hitler figure.
> 
> And with every dangerous implication, he would follow it up with a supporting piece.
> 
> With every denial?  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out. Appointing Czars, declaring laws, etc doesnt bother you, just people pointing it out bothers you.
> 
> For some odd reason, trying to take the rights of the American people away from them doesnt bother you, but exercising those rights to speak out against it does. That's insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bothered me was his plan to set up a "civilian security force".  Anyone know what happened to that idea?
Click to expand...


Haven't heard much about it, but would go well with the turn your neighbor into the White House. I remember it, links at site:

American Thinker: Obama's Civilian National Security Force



> July 20, 2008
> Obama's Civilian National Security Force
> 
> By Lee Cary
> Barack Obama's recent words to promote his image as Community Organizer in Chief were not about forming a paramilitary force of volunteer brown shirts. They were about turning America into one, giant, community organizer's sandbox at enormous cost to taxpayers.
> 
> Senator Obama was nearly 17 minutes into his July 2 speech (yet another one where naming Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. was required) in Colorado Springs, Colorado when he deviated from his pre-released script and performed without the teleprompter net saying,
> 
> "We cannot continue to rely on our military in order to achieve the national security objectives that we've set. We've got to have a civilian national security force that's just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded."​ (emphasis added)
> 
> The immediate context for that amazing statement was a preview of parts of his plan to vastly expand community service opportunities for Americans of nearly all ages. He said,
> 
> "People of all ages, stations, and skills will be asked to serve."​...


----------



## JakeStarkey

"We are fighting today for our life, for our liberty, for our all, we cannot go on being led as we are. Somehow or other, we must get into the Government men who can match our enemies in fighting spirit, in daring, in resolution and in thirst for victory."~Leo Amery 1940, while staring at Chamberlain.

Amery today would be saying this against the GOP's shari'a rightists, like Palin, urging that she (and those like her) "Go, in the name of God.  You can do no more good here."


----------



## editec

Intense said:


> PeterS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired. Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics. He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor. This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did like the fact that Beck-a right wing extremist-opened his show with footage of Hitler-a right-wing extremist. Seemed so appropriate considering the rhetoric...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was Left, not Right.
Click to expand...

 

Yeah that's why the first thing he did was imprison or kill al the communists and trade unionists.

Because he so loved the left.

Fucking idiots.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh and leave it up to Willow to put the cherry on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did Willow say something, I have them on ignore.
> 
> Oh, and intimidation tactics consisting of large amounts of personal attacks do not add up to winning the argument.
Click to expand...


Are you saying you don't engage in personal attacks?


----------



## ba1614

elvis3577 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, he did say that continuously, so that he could have plausible deniability, but then he just turned around and, at many points in the same sentence turned around and strongly implied that Obama does in fact want to kill people, and is in fact a Hitler figure.
> 
> And with every dangerous implication, he would follow it up with a supporting piece.
> 
> With every denial?  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out. Appointing Czars, declaring laws, etc doesnt bother you, just people pointing it out bothers you.
> 
> For some odd reason, trying to take the rights of the American people away from them doesnt bother you, but exercising those rights to speak out against it does. That's insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bothered me was his plan to set up a "civilian security force".  Anyone know what happened to that idea?
Click to expand...


 Didn't the SS basically start out in the same fashion?


----------



## editec

ba1614 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out. Appointing Czars, declaring laws, etc doesnt bother you, just people pointing it out bothers you.
> 
> For some odd reason, trying to take the rights of the American people away from them doesnt bother you, but exercising those rights to speak out against it does. That's insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bothered me was his plan to set up a "civilian security force". Anyone know what happened to that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't the SS basically start out in the same fashion?
Click to expand...

 
No.

the SS was created by Hitler to counterbalance the SA.

The SA was a private army of thugs financed by industrialists (read big capitalists) whose purpose was to fight against COMMUNISTS.

Anyone who imagines that Hitler and his thugs were socialists or communists is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Sarah G

ba1614 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt disturb you that Obama is a Hitler figure, just that someone has the gall to point it out. Appointing Czars, declaring laws, etc doesnt bother you, just people pointing it out bothers you.
> 
> For some odd reason, trying to take the rights of the American people away from them doesnt bother you, but exercising those rights to speak out against it does. That's insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bothered me was his plan to set up a "civilian security force".  Anyone know what happened to that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't the SS basically start out in the same fashion?
Click to expand...


You might want to research that a little.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

This thread is as stupid as the person that started it, I mean how does one _attempt _to incite violence? Either he's inciting violence or he's not. If he is then point out the violence he's inciting or has incited. Be specific and include sources.


----------



## JimH52

Beck is a Rush wannabe.  He moved from CNN to FOX because CNN tried to control his completely out of control mouth.  He will probably gain 200 pounds and start smking a fat cigar soon.


----------



## Sarah G

JimH52 said:


> Beck is a Rush wannabe.  He moved from CNN to FOX because CNN tried to control his completely out of control mouth.  He will probably gain 200 pounds and start smking a fat cigar soon.



Don't forget the parodies..   

Rush has a million of them.


----------



## ba1614

editec said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bothered me was his plan to set up a "civilian security force". Anyone know what happened to that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't the SS basically start out in the same fashion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> the SS was created by Hitler to counterbalance the SA.
> 
> The SA was a private army of thugs financed by industrialists (read big capitalists) whose purpose was to fight against COMMUNISTS.
> 
> Anyone who imagines that Hitler and his thugs were socialists or communists is a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


 Thanks editec


----------



## JBeukema

editec said:


> Anyone who imagines that Hitler and his thugs were socialists or communists is a fucking idiot.


Which is why they were called the _Nationalsozialismus_ or National Socialist Party, formerly the German Workers' Party ​


----------



## JBeukema

> Nazism is often considered by scholars to be a form of fascism. While it incorporated elements from both left and right-wing politics, the Nazis formed most of their alliances on the right.[9] The Nazis were one of several historical groups that used the term National Socialism to describe themselves, and in the 1920s they became the largest such group. The Nazi Party presented its program in the 25 point National Socialist Program in 1920.​


Nazism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​


----------



## Ravi

Why have you taken to center justifying your posts, JB? Very annoying to read.


----------



## Intense

editec said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeterS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did like the fact that Beck-a right wing extremist-opened his show with footage of Hitler-a right-wing extremist. Seemed so appropriate considering the rhetoric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was Left, not Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's why the first thing he did was imprison or kill al the communists and trade unionists.
> 
> Because he so loved the left.
> 
> Fucking idiots.
Click to expand...


Did Hitler control Through Market or Mandate? He was a Statist, Like You, who's solution, starts with jails, and ends up in mass grave for those that refuse to play along, or have place.  You just haven't reached that level yet.  Control through Force, by the State. Socialist, just a different brand.  Just more Extreme to date.  His Ethnic Hatred may also have been a factor.  Taking out The Trade Unionist Leaders was taking out Rival Competition.  Like Gov. Rod Blagojevich.
What does Obama do to any Dem. that opposes an issue?  Pavlovian Response? Do you like your life the way it is comrade?  That is how we see you, just so you know.  Free to agree.  

Hitler was a loon. Regardless of politics, He was his own worst enemy.


----------



## AllieBaba

JBeukema said:


> Nazism is often considered by scholars to be a form of fascism. While it incorporated elements from both left and right-wing politics, the Nazis formed most of their alliances on the right.[9] The Nazis were one of several historical groups that used the term National Socialism to describe themselves, and in the 1920s they became the largest such group. The Nazi Party presented its program in the 25 point National Socialist Program in 1920.​
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
Click to expand...



What they presented themselves as doesn't matter.It's the policies they used that defines them.

Their policies were left.


----------



## AllieBaba

They also presented themselves as a friend to the people. Does that make it true?


----------



## JBeukema

AllieBaba said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism is often considered by scholars to be a form of fascism. While it incorporated elements from both left and right-wing politics, the Nazis formed most of their alliances on the right.[9] The Nazis were one of several historical groups that used the term National Socialism to describe themselves, and in the 1920s they became the largest such group. The Nazi Party presented its program in the 25 point National Socialist Program in 1920.​
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What they presented themselves as doesn't matter.It's the policies they used that defines them.
> 
> Their policies were left.
Click to expand...



Wrong [as always, retard].


> The meaning of left-wing and right-wing varies considerably between different countries and at different times, but generally speaking, it can be said that the right wing often values tradition and social stratification while the left wing often values reform and egalitarianism.


Politics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As a German nationalist and extreme social reactionary, Hitler was a reactionary (right-wing conservative) authoritarian (right-wing) Whether one measures using the classical system or the right-left/authoritarian-libertarian system. Hitler comes out as extreme right-wing on almost every single issue, save for the socialist economic principles of his system, which is authoritarian Leftist (that is, authoritarian and contrary to tradition).

​


----------



## JBeukema

AllieBaba said:


> They also presented themselves as a friend to the people. Does that make it true?




He presented himself as a friend only to the Teutonic people who met his Aryan standards. Elitism and social stratification are classic aspects of what is known as right-wing philosophy.


----------



## Intense

JBeukema said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also presented themselves as a friend to the people. Does that make it true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He presented himself as a friend only to the Teutonic people who met his Aryan standards. Elitism and social stratification are classic aspects of what is known as right-wing philosophy.
Click to expand...


Elitism through Rank or Position in Government. That is Left.


----------



## JBeukema

Intense said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also presented themselves as a friend to the people. Does that make it true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He presented himself as a friend only to the Teutonic people who met his Aryan standards. Elitism and social stratification are classic aspects of what is known as right-wing philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Elitism through Rank or Position in Government. That is Left.
Click to expand...

Wrong. In libertarian ideologies, asocial stratification is abhorred and opposed. 

Hitler did not beleive in any such thing, either. He believed in elitism through perceived racial superiority. Classic right-wing social reactionary ideology. If you recall, he felt that Jews and foreigners were destroying Germany.


----------



## Eyvonne

Glenn Beck is saying what the left wingnut media won't! He's telling the truth about what's going on! He is not inciting violence. Whose pushing who around at town hall meetings? Hell SEIU injured a man that was there to sell flags and buttons! If we oppose what the president and Congress are doing all of a sudden we're the mob and nazis and un-American. 
This is my country and we're not going to take Washington's crap any more! We're coming for you!


----------



## Intense

JBeukema said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> He presented himself as a friend only to the Teutonic people who met his Aryan standards. Elitism and social stratification are classic aspects of what is known as right-wing philosophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elitism through Rank or Position in Government. That is Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. In libertarian ideologies, asocial stratification is abhorred and opposed.
> 
> Hitler did not beleive in any such thing, either. He believed in elitism through perceived racial superiority. Classic right-wing social reactionary ideology. If you recall, he felt that Jews and foreigners were destroying Germany.
Click to expand...


Yes He believed in Elitism through Racial Superiority, which determined where you fit into his structure which was controlled by Totalitarian Government mandate. They were not all equal, but gained privilege through Rank in Government, and had the power over life and death, to those beneath them. Hitler Lived by His own arbitrary Ideology, the same place Tyrants eventually end up. Reason abandoned far before the fall. Care to compare N. Korea?


----------



## Sarah G

Eyvonne said:


> Glenn Beck is saying what the left wingnut media won't! He's telling the truth about what's going on! He is not inciting violence. Whose pushing who around at town hall meetings? Hell SEIU injured a man that was there to sell flags and buttons! If we oppose what the president and Congress are doing all of a sudden we're the mob and nazis and un-American.
> This is my country and we're not going to take Washington's crap any more! We're coming for you!



That's the thing, they aren't just opposing.  This thread is about Glenn Beck inciting violence.  If he were simply opposing or stating his pov, it wouldn't be discussed as much as it is.  

He likes getting this much attention, it is good for his ratings.  Imo, he is baiting and encouraging them to get into these TH meetings and do what they have to, yell, scream, but most of all, shut these Healthcare supporters up.  

If they take it as their que to obstruct with violence do you think Beck really cares?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Eyvonne said:


> Glenn Beck is saying what the left wingnut media won't! He's telling the truth about what's going on! He is not inciting violence. Whose pushing who around at town hall meetings? Hell SEIU injured a man that was there to sell flags and buttons! If we oppose what the president and Congress are doing all of a sudden we're the mob and nazis and un-American.
> This is my country and we're not going to take Washington's crap any more! We're coming for you!



I understand your sentiment.  I am infuriated with Obama for making fun of me because I am questioning this bill.  I am angry with Pelosi too for calling me a fake.....go read some of my HR3200 stuff and its plain to see that I am actually reading and interpreting the bill for myself and not going by left/right talking points on it.    

Maybe Obama and the rest of the reps/dems in congress should actually READ the freaking bill and show us the comprehend it instead of just bashing people for not blindly following their political talking points on it.   Jerks.

These politicians treating hard working taxpayers like this is inciting violence more than anything that Glenn Beck says on the airwaves.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Eyv......Oh we are SOOO scared. You and the rest of your 10% EXTREMISTS!!?? You keep thinking that you and the "birthers" actually have political power and the Dems will continue to add to there majority. 

Sorry sad but true.


----------



## Intense

Sarah G said:


> Eyvonne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is saying what the left wingnut media won't! He's telling the truth about what's going on! He is not inciting violence. Whose pushing who around at town hall meetings? Hell SEIU injured a man that was there to sell flags and buttons! If we oppose what the president and Congress are doing all of a sudden we're the mob and nazis and un-American.
> This is my country and we're not going to take Washington's crap any more! We're coming for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing, they aren't just opposing.  This thread is about Glenn Beck inciting violence.  If he were simply opposing or stating his pov, it wouldn't be discussed as much as it is.
> 
> He likes getting this much attention, it is good for his ratings.  Imo, he is baiting and encouraging them to get into these TH meetings and do what they have to, yell, scream, but most of all, shut these Healthcare supporters up.
> 
> If they take it as their que to obstruct with violence do you think Beck really cares?
Click to expand...


The Thread Accuses Glen Beck of inciting violence, which is untrue. He clearly renounces violence. If the Thread was titled Glen Beck goes off the Reservation, you would have no argument with me.  Glen is just being Glen, Part genuine concern, part clown, part concerned citizen, part over the top, part borderline  prophet (which is of concern, yet I think we can pull him back safely), and part common sense.  He roots in Thomas Paine, whom is okay with me, but not where I go. Locke, Madison, Jefferson, helped format what has led us to where we are today, in respect to Freedom.

Glen usually kicks his own self off the pedestal, given a look in the mirror, he will do that and laugh about it. I like that about him. It is redeeming.


----------



## Intense

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Eyv......Oh we are SOOO scared. You and the rest of your 10% EXTREMISTS!!?? You keep thinking that you and the "birthers" actually have political power and the Dems will continue to add to there majority.
> 
> Sorry sad but true.



I must learn to satisfy myself with Conscience first, not that It is on My side, but that I am on It's side. I'll start with that. The People that mocked Noah had a majority too, what good did that serve?

The History of Protest in this Country was rooted in small numbers. Yet, for the most part, when Justified, Prevailed. We are all better for it.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

NOAH!!?? So you are one who beleives in a LITERAL iterpretation of Bthe IBLE?


----------



## Intense

Cold Fusion38 said:


> NOAH!!?? So you are one who beleives in a LITERAL iterpretation of Bthe IBLE?



The Individualist V. The Stateist. Live and Let Live V.S. Live to control others.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JBeukema said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who imagines that Hitler and his thugs were socialists or communists is a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why they were called the _Nationalsozialismus_ or National Socialist Party, formerly the German Workers' Party ​
Click to expand...


Hitler had to choose between the socialist policies of the SA brownshirts or the capitalist policies of the businessmen who were backing him.  Hitler made his choice, destroying the leadership of the SA and embracing the businessmen.  Any who believe that Hitler was a communist or a socialist is simply wrong.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was Left, not Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's why the first thing he did was imprison or kill al the communists and trade unionists.
> 
> Because he so loved the left.
> 
> Fucking idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Hitler control Through Market or Mandate? He was a Statist, Like You, who's solution, starts with jails, and ends up in mass grave for those that refuse to play along, or have place.  You just haven't reached that level yet.  Control through Force, by the State. Socialist, just a different brand.  Just more Extreme to date.  His Ethnic Hatred may also have been a factor.  Taking out The Trade Unionist Leaders was taking out Rival Competition.  Like Gov. Rod Blagojevich.
> What does Obama do to any Dem. that opposes an issue?  Pavlovian Response? Do you like your life the way it is comrade?  That is how we see you, just so you know.  Free to agree.
> 
> Hitler was a loon. Regardless of politics, He was his own worst enemy.
Click to expand...


Hitler used the *Party * and police terror to control the state.  The first and an implication of the second (Patriot Act) are what the Bushies tried to do for six years and almost got away with it, until folks had enough.  Now we will see if Obama and the Dems will try the same things.


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who imagines that Hitler and his thugs were socialists or communists is a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why they were called the _Nationalsozialismus_ or National Socialist Party, formerly the German Workers' Party ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler had to choose between the socialist policies of the SA brownshirts or the capitalist policies of the businessmen who were backing him.  Hitler made his choice, destroying the leadership of the SA and embracing the businessmen.  Any who believe that Hitler was a communist or a socialist is simply wrong.
Click to expand...


And then he changed the furniture, and they found themselves serving him, too terrified to disagree. He was the Religion. Not Business, which served the state.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why they were called the _Nationalsozialismus_ or National Socialist Party, formerly the German Workers' Party ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler had to choose between the socialist policies of the SA brownshirts or the capitalist policies of the businessmen who were backing him.  Hitler made his choice, destroying the leadership of the SA and embracing the businessmen.  Any who believe that Hitler was a communist or a socialist is simply wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then he changed the furniture, and they found themselves serving him, too terrified to disagree. He was the Religion. Not Business, which served the state.
Click to expand...


The authoritarian right can control a nation the same as the authoritarian left.  You are afraid of Obama.  OK, I get that.  More than 50% were afraid of McCain and more of Bush the same.  So we will see where we go.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Glenn Back is a CIA plant.They got plants like that in mainstream media everywhere.Congress discovered that during an investigation into thier activities during the 1970's.Bill O'Reily is one also.so was walter cronkike.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

9/11 inside job said:


> Glenn Back is a CIA plant.They got plants like that in mainstream media everywhere.Congress discovered that during an investigation into thier activities during the 1970's.Bill O'Reily is one also.so was walter cronkike.



Prove it!


----------



## HUGGY

Terry said:


> You need serious help! Start with some anger management then be evaluated for a mental disorder.



Ya I'm all over it.  Thanks Dr Terry!    That neg rep was all I needed.


----------



## JakeStarkey

HUGGY said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need serious help! Start with some anger management then be evaluated for a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I'm all over it.  Thanks Dr Terry!    That neg rep was all I needed.
Click to expand...


Come on now, Huggy, Terry only is concerned about your welfare.  She told me that Obama's team should fire me.

I really like a woman who is concerned for the men in her life!


----------



## HUGGY

Lonestar_logic said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Back is a CIA plant.They got plants like that in mainstream media everywhere.Congress discovered that during an investigation into thier activities during the 1970's.Bill O'Reily is one also.so was walter cronkike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it!
Click to expand...


Some of what he said is true numb nuts.  I don't believe Cronkite was a plant but I know that CNN was infiltrated by the CIA back in the late 70's and early 80's.  At first they had these guys n gals on the tube with shopping bags over thier heads reading "the news"..for real..  It was pretty funny..but they would spout some pretty wack shit.  I saw it myself...dozens of times.  I'm not going to do your research for you but I swear on my grandfathers grave every word above is true.  As an independant verification Mike Malloy used to work at CNN at the same time and he frequently refers to just what I was talking about.  He names names.

I'm not going to get into a dick measuring contest over this because I already mentioned my grand dad and I don't want to have to go down to texas and count who's queer or steer. Just take it for what it's worth.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Are you guys seriously debating if Hitler was a Liberal or a Conservative?

Holy crap the man was an insane race supremist who believed in the principles of Eugenics.   I wouldn't call him a lib or a con just an a-hole.


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr86F9rsihU&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Rachel Maddow - America's deeply disturbing racial and violent discourse[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

Barb said:


> YouTube - Rachel Maddow - America's deeply disturbing racial and violent discourse



Oh I'm impressed.. truly impressed!


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbzz1We5wOQ&feature=related]YouTube - Rachel Maddow Jun 29 - The Insanity of the Right[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

Sarah Palin Hanged in Effigy
Sarah Palin Hanged in Effigy - Associated Content







cry us a river HYPOCRITES


----------



## WillowTree

Barb said:


> YouTube - Rachel Maddow Jun 29 - The Insanity of the Right


----------



## Barb

City Brights: Zennie Abraham : Glen Beck's "Obama racist" rant cost him ad revenues (YEAH!)

Advertisers dump Glenn Beck | Media Matters for America

The Gecko Waves Goodbye to Glenn Beck - mediabistro.com: AgencySpy


----------



## anna

cnn and msnbc are racist!!!! constantly trying to divide the races,like barry hussein is doing!!


----------



## HUGGY

anna said:


> cnn and msnbc are racist!!!! constantly trying to divide the races,like barry hussein is doing!!



What kinda fuckin country is this when a half black NI**ER gets to be president?

I just hate it when that happens.    Don't you?

Would you feel better about him if we passed a law that he had to get a Michael Jackson makeover?


----------



## DiveCon

Sarah G said:


> Eyvonne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is saying what the left wingnut media won't! He's telling the truth about what's going on! He is not inciting violence. Whose pushing who around at town hall meetings? Hell SEIU injured a man that was there to sell flags and buttons! If we oppose what the president and Congress are doing all of a sudden we're the mob and nazis and un-American.
> This is my country and we're not going to take Washington's crap any more! We're coming for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing, they aren't just opposing.  This thread is about Glenn Beck inciting violence.  If he were simply opposing or stating his pov, it wouldn't be discussed as much as it is.
> 
> He likes getting this much attention, it is good for his ratings.  Imo, he is baiting and encouraging them to get into these TH meetings and do what they have to, yell, scream, but most of all, shut these Healthcare supporters up.
> 
> If they take it as their que to obstruct with violence do you think Beck really cares?
Click to expand...

moron, did you actually watch the show the OP was talking about?


----------



## manu1959

hey now....wait just a minute......

i thought obama and the left were going to unite us and bring us together..........


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's why the first thing he did was imprison or kill al the communists and trade unionists.
> 
> Because he so loved the left.
> 
> Fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Hitler control Through Market or Mandate? He was a Statist, Like You, who's solution, starts with jails, and ends up in mass grave for those that refuse to play along, or have place.  You just haven't reached that level yet.  Control through Force, by the State. Socialist, just a different brand.  Just more Extreme to date.  His Ethnic Hatred may also have been a factor.  Taking out The Trade Unionist Leaders was taking out Rival Competition.  Like Gov. Rod Blagojevich.
> What does Obama do to any Dem. that opposes an issue?  Pavlovian Response? Do you like your life the way it is comrade?  That is how we see you, just so you know.  Free to agree.
> 
> Hitler was a loon. Regardless of politics, He was his own worst enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler used the *Party * and police terror to control the state.  The first and an implication of the second (Patriot Act) are what the Bushies tried to do for six years and almost got away with it, until folks had enough.  Now we will see if Obama and the Dems will try the same things.
Click to expand...

which has been passed the first time with massive democrat support and still continues to pass


----------



## DiveCon

Barb said:


> YouTube - Rachel Maddow - America's deeply disturbing racial and violent discourse


oh please
thats as bad as anything beck has done
LOL you are just another fucking moron barb


----------



## DiveCon

Barb said:


> City Brights: Zennie Abraham : Glen Beck's "Obama racist" rant cost him ad revenues (YEAH!)
> 
> Advertisers dump Glenn Beck | Media Matters for America
> 
> The Gecko Waves Goodbye to Glenn Beck - mediabistro.com: AgencySpy


LOL
all lies
only ONE advertiser actually dropped him
LOL you morons are a fucking riot


----------



## JimH52

DiveCon said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a serious Glenn Beck fan (or any other "commentator" for that matter), but you are indeed allowing your personal paradigm to cloud your judgment on this one.  BTW I watched it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hardly ever watch, but started when i saw this thread
> 
> and Beck has repeatedly said that he doesnt believe that Obama wants to kill anyone
> and has repeatedly asked his panel members the same thing and they all said a resounding NO
Click to expand...


and then he continually shows the Nazi posters and talks about "quality of life."  He is one of the talking heads that is encouraging the shouters at the town hall meetings.  He is playing on the elderly and playing on those who will only listen to snippets of what he presents.  His intention is to confuse and infuriate.  That coupled with the millions of e-mails that contain outright lies has turned any chance of a true discussion on health care reform into a shouting match.  No one has time to chose the truth in what is being expoused from the lies that are being told.  So, the shouting will continue.

I am not crazy about everything I read in the Health Care bill and I think Obama has handled it terribly, but the lies, fabrications, and attempts to confuse the populace is one of the saddest display of "Deomocracy" that I have witnessed.

I honestly believe there is no real effort from the GOP to reform health care.  Their clear intention is o take Obama down.  That is it.  That really don't care about improving the system.  They  only want to take Obama down.  They have said as much.


----------



## Barb

DiveCon said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> City Brights: Zennie Abraham : Glen Beck's "Obama racist" rant cost him ad revenues (YEAH!)
> 
> Advertisers dump Glenn Beck | Media Matters for America
> 
> The Gecko Waves Goodbye to Glenn Beck - mediabistro.com: AgencySpy
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> all lies
> only ONE advertiser actually dropped him
> LOL you morons are a fucking riot
Click to expand...


Oddly enough, a source more sympathetic to beck disagrees with you:



> 'Glenn Beck' Sponsors Attacked by Left, Pull Ads from Fox News Show
> Liberal attack machine forces six firms to move ads to take punitive action against the network's third-most popular host.



'Glenn Beck' Sponsors Attacked by Left, Pull Ads from Fox News Show


----------



## HUGGY

JimH52 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a serious Glenn Beck fan (or any other "commentator" for that matter), but you are indeed allowing your personal paradigm to cloud your judgment on this one.  BTW I watched it too.
> 
> 
> 
> i hardly ever watch, but started when i saw this thread
> 
> and Beck has repeatedly said that he doesnt believe that Obama wants to kill anyone
> and has repeatedly asked his panel members the same thing and they all said a resounding NO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and then he continually shows the Nazi posters and talks about "quality of life."  He is one of the talking heads that is encouraging the shouters at the town hall meetings.  He is playing on the elderly and playing on those who will only listen to snippets of what he presents.  His intention is to confuse and infuriate.  That coupled with the millions of e-mails that contain outright lies has turned any chance of a true discussion on health care reform into a shouting match.  No one has time to chose the truth in what is being expoused from the lies that are being told.  So, the shouting will continue.
> 
> I am not crazy about everything I read in the Health Care bill and I think Obama has handled it terribly, but the lies, fabrications, and attempts to confuse the populace is one of the saddest display of "Deomocracy" that I have witnessed.
> 
> I honestly believe there is no real effort from the GOP to reform health care.  Their clear intention is o take Obama down.  That is it.  That really don't care about improving the system.  They  only want to take Obama down.  They have said as much.
Click to expand...


In thier knowing blindness these zeolots have marched into quicksand and if it is the last thing they do with thier last breath it will be to attempt to destroy the only things that could possibly save them.  Thier mass suicide is the damndest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Barb

Video: Healther Skelter - Obama Death Panel Debate | The Daily Show | Comedy Central


----------



## Sarah G

JimH52 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a serious Glenn Beck fan (or any other "commentator" for that matter), but you are indeed allowing your personal paradigm to cloud your judgment on this one.  BTW I watched it too.
> 
> 
> 
> i hardly ever watch, but started when i saw this thread
> 
> and Beck has repeatedly said that he doesnt believe that Obama wants to kill anyone
> and has repeatedly asked his panel members the same thing and they all said a resounding NO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and then he continually shows the Nazi posters and talks about "quality of life."  He is one of the talking heads that is encouraging the shouters at the town hall meetings.  He is playing on the elderly and playing on those who will only listen to snippets of what he presents.  His intention is to confuse and infuriate.  That coupled with the millions of e-mails that contain outright lies has turned any chance of a true discussion on health care reform into a shouting match.  No one has time to chose the truth in what is being expoused from the lies that are being told.  So, the shouting will continue.
> 
> I am not crazy about everything I read in the Health Care bill and I think Obama has handled it terribly, but the lies, fabrications, and attempts to confuse the populace is one of the saddest display of "Deomocracy" that I have witnessed.
> 
> I honestly believe there is no real effort from the GOP to reform health care.  Their clear intention is o take Obama down.  That is it.  That really don't care about improving the system.  They  only want to take Obama down.  They have said as much.
Click to expand...


Of course.  If they cared about improving the system, they would offer their own bill.  

Everyone knows the healthcare system we have in place is inefficient, expensive for the people who can least afford it and too profitable for the insurance companies.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JimH52 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a serious Glenn Beck fan (or any other "commentator" for that matter), but you are indeed allowing your personal paradigm to cloud your judgment on this one.  BTW I watched it too.
> 
> 
> 
> i hardly ever watch, but started when i saw this thread
> 
> and Beck has repeatedly said that he doesnt believe that Obama wants to kill anyone
> and has repeatedly asked his panel members the same thing and they all said a resounding NO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and then he continually shows the Nazi posters and talks about "quality of life."  He is one of the talking heads that is encouraging the shouters at the town hall meetings.  He is playing on the elderly and playing on those who will only listen to snippets of what he presents.  His intention is to confuse and infuriate.  That coupled with the millions of e-mails that contain outright lies has turned any chance of a true discussion on health care reform into a shouting match.  No one has time to chose the truth in what is being expoused from the lies that are being told.  So, the shouting will continue.
> 
> I am not crazy about everything I read in the Health Care bill and I think Obama has handled it terribly, but the lies, fabrications, and attempts to confuse the populace is one of the saddest display of "Deomocracy" that I have witnessed.
> 
> I honestly believe there is no real effort from the GOP to reform health care.  Their clear intention is o take Obama down.  That is it.  That really don't care about improving the system.  They  only want to take Obama down.  They have said as much.
Click to expand...


Outstanding post.  Conservative Democrats will win on the GOP freaky far right hatred in 2010.  CDs and Moderate Republicans will determine the future of health care reform and America will be better off without the far left libs, the freaky ultratoid right, and the health insurance industry having a voice but no say in it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

HUGGY said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hardly ever watch, but started when i saw this thread
> 
> and Beck has repeatedly said that he doesnt believe that Obama wants to kill anyone
> and has repeatedly asked his panel members the same thing and they all said a resounding NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then he continually shows the Nazi posters and talks about "quality of life."  He is one of the talking heads that is encouraging the shouters at the town hall meetings.  He is playing on the elderly and playing on those who will only listen to snippets of what he presents.  His intention is to confuse and infuriate.  That coupled with the millions of e-mails that contain outright lies has turned any chance of a true discussion on health care reform into a shouting match.  No one has time to chose the truth in what is being expoused from the lies that are being told.  So, the shouting will continue.
> 
> I am not crazy about everything I read in the Health Care bill and I think Obama has handled it terribly, but the lies, fabrications, and attempts to confuse the populace is one of the saddest display of "Deomocracy" that I have witnessed.
> 
> I honestly believe there is no real effort from the GOP to reform health care.  Their clear intention is o take Obama down.  That is it.  That really don't care about improving the system.  They  only want to take Obama down.  They have said as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In thier knowing blindness these zeolots have marched into quicksand and if it is the last thing they do with thier last breath it will be to attempt to destroy the only things that could possibly save them.  Thier mass suicide is the damndest thing I have ever seen.
Click to expand...


Absolutely true.  The far rightard shariasts have committed political suicide.  The Republican Party will be ridding itself of them for the elections next year, or it will be facing 2/3d majorities in both House and Senate, lose Texas, and stand the chance of losing the legislatures of Idaho, Utah, and Wyoming!  Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler had to choose between the socialist policies of the SA brownshirts or the capitalist policies of the businessmen who were backing him.  Hitler made his choice, destroying the leadership of the SA and embracing the businessmen.  Any who believe that Hitler was a communist or a socialist is simply wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he changed the furniture, and they found themselves serving him, too terrified to disagree. He was the Religion. Not Business, which served the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The authoritarian right can control a nation the same as the authoritarian left.  You are afraid of Obama.  OK, I get that.  More than 50% were afraid of McCain and more of Bush the same.  So we will see where we go.
Click to expand...


I am not afraid of Obama. I am an enemy to Totalarianism. I do not care if it comes from the Left or Right. Prison is still Prison. Slavery is still Slavery. Dead is still Dead. Live and let Live, does not translate to Live and Control Every Aspect of Our Lives, Left or Right.


----------



## Intense

9/11 inside job said:


> Glenn Back is a CIA plant.They got plants like that in mainstream media everywhere.Congress discovered that during an investigation into thier activities during the 1970's.Bill O'Reily is one also.so was walter cronkike.



Valerie Plame was a CIA Plant.


----------



## WillowTree

Sarah G said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hardly ever watch, but started when i saw this thread
> 
> and Beck has repeatedly said that he doesnt believe that Obama wants to kill anyone
> and has repeatedly asked his panel members the same thing and they all said a resounding NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then he continually shows the Nazi posters and talks about "quality of life."  He is one of the talking heads that is encouraging the shouters at the town hall meetings.  He is playing on the elderly and playing on those who will only listen to snippets of what he presents.  His intention is to confuse and infuriate.  That coupled with the millions of e-mails that contain outright lies has turned any chance of a true discussion on health care reform into a shouting match.  No one has time to chose the truth in what is being expoused from the lies that are being told.  So, the shouting will continue.
> 
> I am not crazy about everything I read in the Health Care bill and I think Obama has handled it terribly, but the lies, fabrications, and attempts to confuse the populace is one of the saddest display of "Deomocracy" that I have witnessed.
> 
> I honestly believe there is no real effort from the GOP to reform health care.  Their clear intention is o take Obama down.  That is it.  That really don't care about improving the system.  They  only want to take Obama down.  They have said as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  If they cared about improving the system, they would offer their own bill.  *tHEY HAVE *
> 
> Everyone knows the healthcare system we have in place is inefficient, expensive for the people who can least afford it and too profitable for the insurance companies.
Click to expand...









...


----------



## JakeStarkey

OK, Intense, then we are both thrilled Bush-Cheney-DeLay-etc are gone, gone, and gone.


----------



## HUGGY

Intense said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Back is a CIA plant.They got plants like that in mainstream media everywhere.Congress discovered that during an investigation into thier activities during the 1970's.Bill O'Reily is one also.so was walter cronkike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie Plame was a CIA Plant.
Click to expand...


UMMM....let's see how that works?  She gets hired by the CIA but then she gets "Planted" by the CIA in the CIA?  

I don't get enough satisfaction trying to figure out your pea brain.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Back is a CIA plant.They got plants like that in mainstream media everywhere.Congress discovered that during an investigation into thier activities during the 1970's.Bill O'Reily is one also.so was walter cronkike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of what he said is true numb nuts.  I don't believe Cronkite was a plant but I know that CNN was infiltrated by the CIA back in the late 70's and early 80's.  At first they had these guys n gals on the tube with shopping bags over thier heads reading "the news"..for real..  It was pretty funny..but they would spout some pretty wack shit.  I saw it myself...dozens of times.  I'm not going to do your research for you but I swear on my grandfathers grave every word above is true.  As an independant verification Mike Malloy used to work at CNN at the same time and he frequently refers to just what I was talking about.  He names names.
> 
> I'm not going to get into a dick measuring contest over this because I already mentioned my grand dad and I don't want to have to go down to texas and count who's queer or steer. Just take it for what it's worth.
Click to expand...


If any of it's true then it should be easy enough for you to prove.


----------



## Vast LWC

Wow, so much to catch up with.

I really must have struck a nerve.

To the people accusing me of lying.  I did not lie at all.  I told the exact truth as I see it.

1. Mr Beck hosted a program where he spent most of it *strongly suggesting that Nazi Eugenics and the Democrats plan for public health care were basically the same thing, and that Mr Obama and his staff were basically the same as Hitler and Goering.*  (This is a fact about Beck.)

2. To back up his assertions, he presented a large presentation dealing with the history of the Nazis and Eugenics in America, further tieing Mr Obama with Hitler.  (This is also a fact about Beck.)

3. During these portions of the program he had "emotional outbursts" to prove the sincerity of what he was saying, and made sure that what he was suggesting was clear to everyone.  (This is a fact about Beck.)

In effect, this part of the program clearly implied that Mr Obama, and the Democrats, were the same as Hitler and his party.

4. Then at various points Mr Beck did indeed deny, in short statements, that he was trying to suggest any such thing.  (Fact)

*But he may as well have had his fingers crossed behind his back.*  His made his denials, through brevity and lack of expression, seem like he was just saying it because he did not want to believe the worst in people.

The overall effect of the program was that Mr Beck truly believes Mr Obama and the Democrats are in fact Nazis, but was exclaiming, at various points items like "But I'm not saying Mr Obama wants to kill your grandmother", *to cover his ass in case the shit hit the fan*.  In other words, he was doing it to create _plausible deniability_.  (this is my informed opinion, based on the facts).

5. *I further went on to say that such comments were extremely incendiary and could easily lead to violence. * (This is a fact.)  Assuming that Mr Beck is not a moron, he must know this to be true.

*None of this is a "lie".  None of it can be proven to be false.  None of you have proven what I said to be false*.  You simply stated that I was somehow a "liar" and "stupid" for even bringing up the subject.

*Attacks on your opponent's character, as opposed to disputing the facts themselves, do not win an argument. 

Which is probably why this thread has gone on for 28 pages.*

Does anyone have proof that my facts are false?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Other things to do, my children.

Remember that the 25% do not have any control over what the other 75% decide to do in a democratic republic.

I imagine high school and college instructors all over America are gleefully, yea, joyfully, downloading the shari'a silliness of the far ultratoid freaky right to demonstrate how wise our Founders were in protecting all of us from the wierdos.  Even wierdos have 1st Amendment rights (that's what the 1st Amendment is for -- unpopular expression), but if they disrupt or threaten they get to pay big fines.  And if they touch, they go to jail.  America is wonderful, even to the wierdos.


----------



## Vast LWC

*Also note that the common term for doing what Mr Beck did is "Talking out both sides of your mouth".*


----------



## Vast LWC

As for the accusations made by many on this board that modern liberalism is in fact akin to Nazi-ism as both were "socialists" and "leftists", this is patently false.

The reason being is that, while Hitler stated that socialism would be a tenet of the Nazi party, when he first created the party (thus the inclusion of the term "socialist" in the party name), the Nazi Party was in fact NOT "socialist" in their methods of ruling Germany, and Hitler himself changed his stance on the issue before ever rising to power.

The economic structure in Nazi Germany was in fact based on a governmental alliance with large monopolistic corporations.

That's right, the Nazi's didn't "take over" the corporations and incorporate them into government agencies, as a socialist would surely do.

*Instead, Hitler's government worked hand in hand with large corporations, helping them gain market share and become monopolies.

Now, does THAT sound familiar?*

Here is an article from Wikipedia that gives more of the details.


----------



## Vast LWC

In the article I mentioned, I would point you to these passages:

First:

_Meanwhile, the Nazis outlawed trade unions and banned strikes. _

Second:

_For these reasons, the Nazis never had a clearly defined economic programme. The original "Twenty-Five Point Programme" of the party, adopted in 1920, listed several economic demands (including "the abolition of all incomes unearned by work," "the ruthless confiscation of all war profits," "the nationalization of all businesses which have been formed into corporations," "profit-sharing in large enterprises," "extensive development of insurance for old-age," and "land reform suitable to our national requirements"), but the degree to which the Nazis supported this programme in later years has been questioned. Several attempts were made in the 1920s to change some of the program or replace it entirely. For instance, in 1924, Gottfried Feder proposed a new 39-point program that kept some of the old planks, replaced others and added many completely new ones. Hitler refused to allow any discussion of the party programme after 1925, ostensibly on the grounds that no discussion was necessary because the programme was "inviolable" and did not need any changes. At the same time, however, Hitler never voiced public support for the programme and many historians argue that he was in fact privately opposed to it. Hitler did not mention any of the planks of the programme in his book, Mein Kampf, and only talked about it in passing as "the so-called programme of the movement".

Hitler's views on economics, beyond his early belief that the economy was of secondary importance, are a matter of debate. On the one hand, he proclaimed in one of his speeches that "we are socialists, we are enemies of today's capitalistic economic system", but he was clear to point out that his interpretation of socialism "has nothing to do with Marxian Socialism," saying that "Marxism is anti-property; true Socialism is not." At a later time, Hitler said: "Socialism! That is an unfortunate word altogether... What does socialism really mean? If people have something to eat and their pleasures, then they have their socialism." In private, Hitler also said that "I absolutely insist on protecting private property... we must encourage private initiative". On yet another occasion he qualified that statement by saying that the government should have the power to regulate the use of private property for the good of the nation. Hitler clearly believed that the lack of a precise economic programme was one of the Nazi Party's strengths, saying: "The basic feature of our economic theory is that we have no theory at all." While not espousing a specific economic philosophy, Hitler employed anti-semitic themes to attack economic systems in other countries, associating ethnic Jews with both communism ("Jewish Bolsheviks") and capitalism, both of which he opposed. Hitler also believed that individuals within a nation battled with each other for survival, and that such ruthless competition was good for the health of the nation, because it promoted "superior individuals" to higher positions in society._

And, finally:

_By the late 1930s, the aims of German trade policy were to use economic and political power to make the countries of Southern Europe and the Balkans dependent on Germany. The German economy would draw its raw materials from that region, and the countries in question would receive German manufactured goods in exchange. Already in 1938, Yugoslavia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria and Greece transacted 50% of all their foreign trade with Germany. Throughout the 1930s, German businesses were encouraged to form cartels, monopolies and oligopolies, whose interests were then protected by the state. In his book, Big Business in the Third Reich, Arthur Schweitzer notes that:

&#8220; *Monopolistic price fixing became the rule in most industries, and cartels were no longer confined to the heavy or large-scale industries.  Cartels and quasi-cartels (whether of big business or small) set prices, engaged in limiting production, and agreed to divide markets and classify consumers in order to realize a monopoly profit.* &#8221; 

As big business became increasingly organized, it developed an increasingly close partnership with the Nazi government. *The government pursued economic policies that maximized the profits of its business allies, and, in exchange, business leaders supported the government's political and military goals.*_


----------



## KittenKoder

If Obama was truly being bipartisan then he would have also put as much effort and attention on the Republican's ideas instead of only advertising his own.


----------



## Vast LWC

Now as far as Mr Beck's advertisers go, I have found a handy site to direct people to that is already petitioning advertisers that have spots during Beck's show to pull their spots.  Their beef with him were his comments on Mr Obama being a racist.

They have in fact been quite successful.

Several major advertisers have already pulled their spots from his show, including (but not limited to) GEICO, Proctor and Gamble, Progressive Insurance and Lawyers.com.

More advertisers are showing willingness to do the same.

You can sign their petition here and add your own personalized message to their petition form.

I am looking to see if there is another site that is more relevant to the specific statement I mentioned, but this works.


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> Now as far as Mr Beck's advertisers go, I have found a handy site to direct people to that is already petitioning advertisers that have spots during Beck's show to pull their spots.  Their beef with him were his comments on Mr Obama being a racist.
> 
> They have in fact been quite successful.
> 
> Several major advertisers have already pulled their spots from his show, including (but not limited to) GEICO, Proctor and Gamble, Progressive Insurance and Lawyers.com.
> 
> More advertisers are showing willingness to do the same.
> 
> You can sign their petition here and add your own personalized message to their petition form.
> 
> I am looking to see if there is another site that is more relevant to the specific statement I mentioned, but this works.



Do you realize that this actually makes me feel like supporting Beck more? Freedom of speech is one thing I will lay my life on the line for ... as pitiful as it is.


----------



## Vast LWC

KittenKoder said:


> If Obama was truly being bipartisan then he would have also put as much effort and attention on the Republican's ideas instead of only advertising his own.



But the problem is that Republicans decided from day one of his presidency that their goal would be to deny any cooperation at all.

Instead of attempting to work with the president, they have, as a block, simply voted against anything the Democrats had to offer, with very few exceptions.

Tell me, HOW is the President supposed to work with that?


----------



## Vast LWC

KittenKoder said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now as far as Mr Beck's advertisers go, I have found a handy site to direct people to that is already petitioning advertisers that have spots during Beck's show to pull their spots.  Their beef with him were his comments on Mr Obama being a racist.
> 
> They have in fact been quite successful.
> 
> Several major advertisers have already pulled their spots from his show, including (but not limited to) GEICO, Proctor and Gamble, Progressive Insurance and Lawyers.com.
> 
> More advertisers are showing willingness to do the same.
> 
> You can sign their petition here and add your own personalized message to their petition form.
> 
> I am looking to see if there is another site that is more relevant to the specific statement I mentioned, but this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that this actually makes me feel like supporting Beck more? Freedom of speech is one thing I will lay my life on the line for ... as pitiful as it is.
Click to expand...


Telling advertisers you won't buy their products if they advertise during Glenn Beck is also "Freedom of Speech".

If the government were to imprison or fine Glenn Beck, that would be an example of denying "Freedom of Speech".

Just as Glenn Beck is allowed to spout hateful comments on the air, I personally am allowed to say anything I want to his advertisers.

It was in fact the conservatives that made this tactic popular.


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama was truly being bipartisan then he would have also put as much effort and attention on the Republican's ideas instead of only advertising his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that Republicans decided fomrm day one of his presidency that their goal would be to deny any cooperation at all.
> 
> Instead of attempting to work with the president, they have, as a block, simply voted against anything the Democrats had to offer, with very few exceptions.
> 
> Tell me, HOW is the President supposed to work with that?
Click to expand...


Obama has done nothing to prove that he isn't racist, and all evidence of his past shows he is likely to be racist. Beck only stated an opinion based on the facts.

If the current Democrats, and Obama, were truly interested in being non-partisan, or at the least bipartisan, then they wouldn't be following Bush's example ... they are not even letting the Republicans be heard, ignoring their options and ideas completely ... same thing Bush did to them in his last term ... but worse in so many ways now. Until people stop acting like you, I will not return to supporting the Democrats any time soon. What you are accusing the Republicans of doing, the Democrats are doing in spades.


----------



## manu1959

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama was truly being bipartisan then he would have also put as much effort and attention on the Republican's ideas instead of only advertising his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that Republicans decided from day one of his presidency that their goal would be to deny any cooperation at all.
> 
> Instead of attempting to work with the president, they have, as a block, simply voted against anything the Democrats had to offer, with very few exceptions.
> 
> Tell me, HOW is the President supposed to work with that?
Click to expand...


i guess the same way bush had to ...... obama never planned to work with anyone nor did nancy or harry..... if they did they wouldn't be saying and doing what they are....they would not be playing politics they would be taking the high road ......


----------



## Vast LWC

KittenKoder said:


> Obama has done nothing to prove that he isn't racist, and all evidence of his past shows he is likely to be racist.
> 
> Beck only stated an opinion based on the facts.
> 
> If the current Democrats, and Obama, were truly interested in being non-partisan, or at the least bipartisan, then they wouldn't be following Bush's example ... they are not even letting the Republicans be heard, ignoring their options and ideas completely ... same thing Bush did to them in his last term ... but worse in so many ways now. Until people stop acting like you, I will not return to supporting the Democrats any time soon. What you are accusing the Republicans of doing, the Democrats are doing in spades.



This is a tangent.  I have never heard Mr Obama make a statement that was racist IMO, and I am not interested in what Glenn Beck's opinion on the subject is, as he has no credibilty on the subject of race whatsoever.

Now, how do you feel about all the data I just mentioned on Mr Beck's statements about Democrats beingn Nazis?


----------



## WillowTree

manu1959 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama was truly being bipartisan then he would have also put as much effort and attention on the Republican's ideas instead of only advertising his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that Republicans decided from day one of his presidency that their goal would be to deny any cooperation at all.
> 
> Instead of attempting to work with the president, they have, as a block, simply voted against anything the Democrats had to offer, with very few exceptions.
> 
> Tell me, HOW is the President supposed to work with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i guess the same way bush had to ...... obama never planned to work with anyone nor did nancy or harry..... if they did they wouldn't be saying and doing what they are....they would not be playing politics they would be taking the high road ......
Click to expand...



I vow not to buy any product from any sponsor who drops Beck.. I just need a list!


----------



## Vast LWC

manu1959 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama was truly being bipartisan then he would have also put as much effort and attention on the Republican's ideas instead of only advertising his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that Republicans decided from day one of his presidency that their goal would be to deny any cooperation at all.
> 
> Instead of attempting to work with the president, they have, as a block, simply voted against anything the Democrats had to offer, with very few exceptions.
> 
> Tell me, HOW is the President supposed to work with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i guess the same way bush had to ...... obama never planned to work with anyone nor did nancy or harry..... if they did they wouldn't be saying and doing what they are....they would not be playing politics they would be taking the high road ......
Click to expand...


Whether they did, or didn't is unknown and your assertion is unprovable, as Republicans never gave them the chance.


----------



## manu1959

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has done nothing to prove that he isn't racist, and all evidence of his past shows he is likely to be racist.
> 
> Beck only stated an opinion based on the facts.
> 
> If the current Democrats, and Obama, were truly interested in being non-partisan, or at the least bipartisan, then they wouldn't be following Bush's example ... they are not even letting the Republicans be heard, ignoring their options and ideas completely ... same thing Bush did to them in his last term ... but worse in so many ways now. Until people stop acting like you, I will not return to supporting the Democrats any time soon. What you are accusing the Republicans of doing, the Democrats are doing in spades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tangent.  I have never heard Mr Obama make a statement that was racist IMO, and I am not interested in what Glenn Beck's opinion on the subject is, as he has no credibilty on the subject of race whatsoever.
> 
> Now, how do you feel about all the data I just mentioned on Mr Beck's statements about Democrats beingn Nazis?
Click to expand...


mr. beck and his guests catigorically stated that obama and co were not nazis....so i fell pretty good about that.....

obama statement about his typical white grandmother was racist....his statement about a white cop being stupid for arresting two balck men trying to break into a house was racist....


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has done nothing to prove that he isn't racist, and all evidence of his past shows he is likely to be racist.
> 
> Beck only stated an opinion based on the facts.
> 
> If the current Democrats, and Obama, were truly interested in being non-partisan, or at the least bipartisan, then they wouldn't be following Bush's example ... they are not even letting the Republicans be heard, ignoring their options and ideas completely ... same thing Bush did to them in his last term ... but worse in so many ways now. Until people stop acting like you, I will not return to supporting the Democrats any time soon. What you are accusing the Republicans of doing, the Democrats are doing in spades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tangent.  I have never heard Mr Obama make a statement that was racist IMO, and I am not interested in what Glenn Beck's opinion on the subject is, as he has no credibilty on the subject of race whatsoever.
> 
> Now, how do you feel about all the data I just mentioned on Mr Beck's statements about Democrats beingn Nazis?
Click to expand...


There's your flaw. What a person says is not as important as what they do or think. Just because he hasn't said anything you perceive as racist, doesn't me he isn't. He defended a preacher who is racist and has said so himself, and has done nothing to prove he does not believe the same ... so, Beck's statement still stands as opinion based on facts.

You also don't know Nazi history well, here's a hint, they started off as Marxist police officers, almost exactly what the Democrats are acting like now.


----------



## Avatar4321

JimH52 said:


> Beck is a Rush wannabe.  He moved from CNN to FOX because CNN tried to control his completely out of control mouth.  He will probably gain 200 pounds and start smking a fat cigar soon.



I find that highly unlikely. Youd know that if you actually listened to Rush. He isnt trying to be like Rush. He has his own style and thoughts.


----------



## Vast LWC

manu1959 said:


> mr. beck and his guests catigorically stated that obama and co were not nazis....so i fell pretty good about that.....



Right after they finished long segments trying to prove the exact opposite.



> obama statement about his typical white grandmother was racist....his statement about a white cop being stupid for arresting two balck men trying to break into a house was racist....



I don't believe they were.  We'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## manu1959

Vast LWC said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mr. beck and his guests catigorically stated that obama and co were not nazis....so i fell pretty good about that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right after they finished long segments trying to prove the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> I don't believe they were.  We'll have to agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glenn beck opened with the statement i reference and repeated it several times.....
> 
> so calling obama a typical black man is not racist....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Vast LWC

KittenKoder said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has done nothing to prove that he isn't racist, and all evidence of his past shows he is likely to be racist.
> 
> Beck only stated an opinion based on the facts.
> 
> If the current Democrats, and Obama, were truly interested in being non-partisan, or at the least bipartisan, then they wouldn't be following Bush's example ... they are not even letting the Republicans be heard, ignoring their options and ideas completely ... same thing Bush did to them in his last term ... but worse in so many ways now. Until people stop acting like you, I will not return to supporting the Democrats any time soon. What you are accusing the Republicans of doing, the Democrats are doing in spades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tangent.  I have never heard Mr Obama make a statement that was racist IMO, and I am not interested in what Glenn Beck's opinion on the subject is, as he has no credibilty on the subject of race whatsoever.
> 
> Now, how do you feel about all the data I just mentioned on Mr Beck's statements about Democrats beingn Nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's your flaw. What a person says is not as important as what they do or think. Just because he hasn't said anything you perceive as racist, doesn't me he isn't. He defended a preacher who is racist and has said so himself, and has done nothing to prove he does not believe the same ... so, Beck's statement still stands as opinion based on facts.
Click to expand...


Beck's opinion is just that, his opinion.  Personally I believe Beck to be a lying propagandist of the worst kind, so I don't care at all what Beck's opinion is on the subject.

And your attempt to make this discussion about race is not goinig to draw me in.



> *You also don't know Nazi history well, here's a hint, they started off as Marxist police officers, almost exactly what the Democrats are acting like now*.



That would be a false statement.

In fact, Anton Drexler, a Blacksmith, and Nationalist with a strong penchant for hating marxism was the founder of the Nazi Party.


----------



## Vast LWC

manu1959 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mr. beck and his guests catigorically stated that obama and co were not nazis....so i fell pretty good about that.....
> 
> glenn beck opened with the statement i reference and repeated it several times.....
> 
> so calling obama a typical black man is not racist....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, in fact, calling Obama a "typical black man" would not be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tangent.  I have never heard Mr Obama make a statement that was racist IMO, and I am not interested in what Glenn Beck's opinion on the subject is, as he has no credibilty on the subject of race whatsoever.
> 
> Now, how do you feel about all the data I just mentioned on Mr Beck's statements about Democrats beingn Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's your flaw. What a person says is not as important as what they do or think. Just because he hasn't said anything you perceive as racist, doesn't me he isn't. He defended a preacher who is racist and has said so himself, and has done nothing to prove he does not believe the same ... so, Beck's statement still stands as opinion based on facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beck's opinion is just that, his opinion.  Personally I believe Beck to be a lying propagandist of the worst kind, so I don't care at all what Beck's opinion is on the subject.
> 
> And your attempt to make this discussion about race is not goinig to draw me in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You also don't know Nazi history well, here's a hint, they started off as Marxist police officers, almost exactly what the Democrats are acting like now*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be a false statement.
> 
> In fact, Anton Drexler, a Blacksmith, and Nationalist with a strong penchant for hating marxism was the founder of the Nazi Party.
Click to expand...


Just wow ... thanks for backing up my points.


----------



## manu1959

Vast LWC said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, in fact, calling Obama a "typical black man" would not be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell you what....the next time one of the black folk at your office says something.....
> 
> respond with....."that is so what a typical black man (woman) would say"....and see how that works out for you.....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

KittenKoder said:


> If Obama was truly being bipartisan then he would have also put as much effort and attention on the Republican's ideas instead of only advertising his own.



Elections have consequences, and you lost.


----------



## manu1959

JakeStarkey said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama was truly being bipartisan then he would have also put as much effort and attention on the Republican's ideas instead of only advertising his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elections have consequences, and you lost.
Click to expand...


funny thing....i don't recall you all saying that for the 8 years previous....

elections have consequences, you won ... take the heat like you have a pair.....


----------



## JakeStarkey

KittenKoder said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now as far as Mr Beck's advertisers go, I have found a handy site to direct people to that is already petitioning advertisers that have spots during Beck's show to pull their spots.  Their beef with him were his comments on Mr Obama being a racist.
> 
> They have in fact been quite successful.
> 
> Several major advertisers have already pulled their spots from his show, including (but not limited to) GEICO, Proctor and Gamble, Progressive Insurance and Lawyers.com.
> 
> More advertisers are showing willingness to do the same.
> 
> You can sign their petition here and add your own personalized message to their petition form.
> 
> I am looking to see if there is another site that is more relevant to the specific statement I mentioned, but this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that this actually makes me feel like supporting Beck more? Freedom of speech is one thing I will lay my life on the line for ... as pitiful as it is.
Click to expand...


Economic boycotts go back to before the War of Independence.  Remember the country necks who went after the Dixie Chicks?


----------



## HUGGY

JakeStarkey said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama was truly being bipartisan then he would have also put as much effort and attention on the Republican's ideas instead of only advertising his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elections have consequences, and you lost.
Click to expand...


Minor detail!


----------



## KittenKoder

JakeStarkey said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama was truly being bipartisan then he would have also put as much effort and attention on the Republican's ideas instead of only advertising his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elections have consequences, and you lost.
Click to expand...


An idiot says what ...

I didn't lose, I wasn't running, nor did I support either of the two major candidates ... so try again ... idiot.


----------



## KittenKoder

JakeStarkey said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now as far as Mr Beck's advertisers go, I have found a handy site to direct people to that is already petitioning advertisers that have spots during Beck's show to pull their spots.  Their beef with him were his comments on Mr Obama being a racist.
> 
> They have in fact been quite successful.
> 
> Several major advertisers have already pulled their spots from his show, including (but not limited to) GEICO, Proctor and Gamble, Progressive Insurance and Lawyers.com.
> 
> More advertisers are showing willingness to do the same.
> 
> You can sign their petition here and add your own personalized message to their petition form.
> 
> I am looking to see if there is another site that is more relevant to the specific statement I mentioned, but this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that this actually makes me feel like supporting Beck more? Freedom of speech is one thing I will lay my life on the line for ... as pitiful as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Economic boycotts go back to before the War of Independence.  Remember the country necks who went after the Dixie Chicks?
Click to expand...


I also thought they were anti-American for ranting about the Dixie Chicks as well ...


----------



## JakeStarkey

manu1959 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama was truly being bipartisan then he would have also put as much effort and attention on the Republican's ideas instead of only advertising his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elections have consequences, and you lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny thing....i don't recall you all saying that for the 8 years previous....
> 
> elections have consequences, you won ... take the heat like you have a pair.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> Wow, so much to catch up with.
> 
> I really must have struck a nerve.
> 
> To the people accusing me of lying.  I did not lie at all.  I told the exact truth as I see it.



Yes, but you arent the judge of what's true. The fact is anyone who watches Glenn regularly knows you're outright lying when you claim he is inciting people to violence.




> 1. Mr Beck hosted a program where he spent most of it *strongly suggesting that Nazi Eugenics and the Democrats plan for public health care were basically the same thing, and that Mr Obama and his staff were basically the same as Hitler and Goering.*  (This is a fact about Beck.)



And those are accurate facts. The fact these legitimate points dont bother you about the Obama administration is downright frightening. His Czars speaking on involuntary sterilization through the nations water supply. Death counseling for seniors. Suggesting we shouldnt spend money on seniors if they cost too much. suggesting that already born children can be killed if their parents wanted to abort them. Holy crap the only thing they havent suggested is actual death camps. And you see absolutely no legitimate connection between this?




> 2. To back up his assertions, he presented a large presentation dealing with the history of the Nazis and Eugenics in America, further tieing Mr Obama with Hitler.  (This is also a fact about Beck.)



Yeah, and he accurately backed it up. Obama is a totalitarian. He is more than willing to seize as much power as he can and he is actively doing so. And we the people need to stop this.




> 3. During these portions of the program he had "emotional outbursts" to prove the sincerity of what he was saying, and made sure that what he was suggesting was clear to everyone.  (This is a fact about Beck.)



He is sincere. He isnt faking emotional outbursts.



> In effect, this part of the program clearly implied that Mr Obama, and the Democrats, were the same as Hitler and his party.



So because youre ignoring obvious parallels we are supposed to?



> 4. Then at various points Mr Beck did indeed deny, in short statements, that he was trying to suggest any such thing.  (Fact)



That's because he was showing parallels. He was explaining why this administration is dangerous. And he has obviously succeeded if you want to silence him so much.



> *But he may as well have had his fingers crossed behind his back.*  His made his denials, through brevity and lack of expression, seem like he was just saying it because he did not want to believe the worst in people.



He doesn't want to believe the worst in people. He just isnt stupid enough to stick his head in the sand when there are so many freaking signs.



> The overall effect of the program was that Mr Beck truly believes Mr Obama and the Democrats are in fact Nazis, but was exclaiming, at various points items like "But I'm not saying Mr Obama wants to kill your grandmother", *to cover his ass in case the shit hit the fan*.  In other words, he was doing it to create _plausible deniability_.  (this is my informed opinion, based on the facts).



Obama has recently been speaking about maybe it would have been better if his grandmother died instead of going through costly proceedures to extend her life. If he is throwing his grandmother under the bus, do you honestly think he gives a damn about yours?

And glen is trying to give him the benefit of the doubt. It's who glen is. He doesnt want to think the worst of people. But again he isnt going to ignore reality.



> 5. *I further went on to say that such comments were extremely incendiary and could easily lead to violence. * (This is a fact.)  Assuming that Mr Beck is not a moron, he must know this to be true.



Cause encouraging non-violent protests is extremely incendiary. Got ya.




> *None of this is a "lie".  None of it can be proven to be false.  None of you have proven what I said to be false*.  You simply stated that I was somehow a "liar" and "stupid" for even bringing up the subject.



You are a liar when you try to claim someone advocating non-violent uprising is trying to incite violence.



> *Attacks on your opponent's character, as opposed to disputing the facts themselves, do not win an argument.
> 
> Which is probably why this thread has gone on for 28 pages.*



You're right. Your attacks on Glenn's character instead of addressing the facts themselves do not win arguments. Trying to silence your political opponents does not win arguments. The fact is your position is indefensible so you have to attack Glenn and try



> Does anyone have proof that my facts are false?



Um the actual broadcast shows your "facts" are wrong. If you would stop confusing your opinion for fact, you'd probably get alittle further with your arguments.

But until you stop claiming that encouraging non violent resistance is somehow inciting rebellion, you have zero credibility. You have no facts to begin with.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tangent.  I have never heard Mr Obama make a statement that was racist IMO, and I am not interested in what Glenn Beck's opinion on the subject is, as he has no credibilty on the subject of race whatsoever.
> 
> Now, how do you feel about all the data I just mentioned on Mr Beck's statements about Democrats beingn Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's your flaw. What a person says is not as important as what they do or think. Just because he hasn't said anything you perceive as racist, doesn't me he isn't. He defended a preacher who is racist and has said so himself, and has done nothing to prove he does not believe the same ... so, Beck's statement still stands as opinion based on facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beck's opinion is just that, his opinion.  *Personally I believe Beck to be a lying propagandist of the worst kind, so I don't care at all what Beck's opinion is on the subject.*
> 
> And your attempt to make this discussion about race is not goinig to draw me in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You also don't know Nazi history well, here's a hint, they started off as Marxist police officers, almost exactly what the Democrats are acting like now*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be a false statement.
> 
> In fact, Anton Drexler, a Blacksmith, and Nationalist with a strong penchant for hating marxism was the founder of the Nazi Party.
Click to expand...


Then why do you watch him?


----------



## JakeStarkey

The eugenics argument is bogus, period.  You will find less than 1/10th of 1% of high school and college instructors giving it any credit.  These are the folks teaching your kids and grandkids.  Your silly beliefs will die out, with your kids and grandkids thinking you were no different than nazis or KKK when it came to stupid hating.  Well, go for it, wierdos.


----------



## Avatar4321

JakeStarkey said:


> Other things to do, my children.
> 
> Remember that the 25% do not have any control over what the other 75% decide to do in a democratic republic.
> 
> I imagine high school and college instructors all over America are gleefully, yea, joyfully, downloading the shari'a silliness of the far ultratoid freaky right to demonstrate how wise our Founders were in protecting all of us from the wierdos.  Even wierdos have 1st Amendment rights (that's what the 1st Amendment is for -- unpopular expression), but if they disrupt or threaten they get to pay big fines.  And if they touch, they go to jail.  America is wonderful, even to the wierdos.



You do your children???

You're right. So stop presuming you can tell me and everyone else in the nation what to do. Stop presuming you can just take away our freedom and we arent going to be at all upset.


----------



## KittenKoder

JakeStarkey said:


> The eugenics argument is bogus, period.  You will find less than 1/10th of 1% of high school and college instructors giving it any credit.  These are the folks teaching your kids and grandkids.  Your silly beliefs will die out, with your kids and grandkids thinking you were no different than nazis or KKK when it came to stupid hating.  Well, go for it, wierdos.



If Obama keeps up his shit, there won't be any grandkids.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Avatar, you have every right to participate in the democratic process then abide the result.

That is your American freedom.


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other things to do, my children.
> 
> Remember that the 25% do not have any control over what the other 75% decide to do in a democratic republic.
> 
> I imagine high school and college instructors all over America are gleefully, yea, joyfully, downloading the shari'a silliness of the far ultratoid freaky right to demonstrate how wise our Founders were in protecting all of us from the wierdos.  Even wierdos have 1st Amendment rights (that's what the 1st Amendment is for -- unpopular expression), but if they disrupt or threaten they get to pay big fines.  And if they touch, they go to jail.  America is wonderful, even to the wierdos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do your children???
> 
> You're right. So stop presuming you can tell me and everyone else in the nation what to do. Stop presuming you can just take away our freedom and we arent going to be at all upset.
Click to expand...


I would like the freedom to nuke Utah.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> Now as far as Mr Beck's advertisers go, I have found a handy site to direct people to that is already petitioning advertisers that have spots during Beck's show to pull their spots.  Their beef with him were his comments on Mr Obama being a racist.
> 
> They have in fact been quite successful.
> 
> Several major advertisers have already pulled their spots from his show, including (but not limited to) GEICO, Proctor and Gamble, Progressive Insurance and Lawyers.com.
> 
> More advertisers are showing willingness to do the same.
> 
> You can sign their petition here and add your own personalized message to their petition form.
> 
> I am looking to see if there is another site that is more relevant to the specific statement I mentioned, but this works.



1) Mr. Obama is racist. Read his book.
2) most of those so called advertisers were never advertising for him to begin with.
3) Your assertion that more are willing to do the same with no evidence is completely worthless.
4) I put as much worth in an internet petition as i do an internet poll.


----------



## KittenKoder

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar, you have every right to participate in the democratic process then abide the result.
> 
> That is your American freedom.



Yet ... that's exactly what is not happening ... they are complaining because they are being ignored now and Obama is acting like Bush, which many of them did not agree with either.


----------



## manu1959

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar, you have every right to participate in the democratic process then abide the result.
> 
> That is your American freedom.



actually i am not required to abide by the result.....i have the right to speak out against it and the right to start a petition to overturn the result.....


----------



## JakeStarkey

HUGGY said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other things to do, my children.
> 
> Remember that the 25% do not have any control over what the other 75% decide to do in a democratic republic.
> 
> I imagine high school and college instructors all over America are gleefully, yea, joyfully, downloading the shari'a silliness of the far ultratoid freaky right to demonstrate how wise our Founders were in protecting all of us from the wierdos.  Even wierdos have 1st Amendment rights (that's what the 1st Amendment is for -- unpopular expression), but if they disrupt or threaten they get to pay big fines.  And if they touch, they go to jail.  America is wonderful, even to the wierdos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. So stop presuming you can tell me and everyone else in the nation what to do. Stop presuming you can just take away our freedom and we arent going to be at all upset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like the freedom to nuke Utah.
Click to expand...


Can we talk here?  Hmmm?  Evacuate SL and Utah valleys, then splatter SLC etc.  Just don't touch Cache Valley, man, the entry to the best trout fishing in America.  Yeah, get the Utahns but leave the fish alone, man!


----------



## JakeStarkey

manu1959 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar, you have every right to participate in the democratic process then abide the result.
> 
> That is your American freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually i am not required to abide by the result.....i have the right to speak out against it and the right to start a petition to overturn the result.....
Click to expand...


That's part of to "abide the result", to try to overturn it *peacefully*.  What don't you get here?  The minority do not rule, and you are the *minority*.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jake, you aren't fooling anybody, you are a partisan freak.


----------



## JakeStarkey

To all of you shari'a rightists here.  Really do read the health care reform documents carefully.  Here is some good advice for you.

"I've never known any trouble than an hours reading didn't assuage." --Montesquieu


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> Whether they did, or didn't is unknown and your assertion is unprovable, as Republicans never gave them the chance.



Of course, Republicans never let Democrats work with them.

I mean it's not like Ted Kennedy wrote the NCLB bill... oh wait... 
And it's not like McCain-Fiengold involved any Democrats... oh wait... 
Or the McCain-Kennedy Immigration bill... shoot ...
Or the corporate bail outs... oh wait... 
Or Sarbanes Oxley... wait that was a compromise bill too.

Come to think of it, can you name any bills that were not total compromises with Democrats during the Bush administration? I can't name a single bill Republicans forced through Congress. But, of course, Republicans never gave Democrats a chance...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Several major advertisers have already pulled their spots from his show, including (but not limited to) GEICO, Proctor and Gamble, Progressive Insurance and Lawyers.com.




They don't want their ads to air on _Becks_ show. They are not dumb enough to pull ads from Fox (the highest rated cable news outlet for 8+ years running).

Wow major coup!!!


----------



## KittenKoder

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether they did, or didn't is unknown and your assertion is unprovable, as Republicans never gave them the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Republicans never let Democrats work with them.
> 
> I mean it's not like Ted Kennedy wrote the NCLB bill... oh wait...
> And it's not like McCain-Fiengold involved any Democrats... oh wait...
> Or the McCain-Kennedy Immigration bill... shoot ...
> Or the corporate bail outs... oh wait...
> Or Sarbanes Oxley... wait that was a compromise bill too.
> 
> Come to think of it, can you name any bills that were not total compromises with Democrats during the Bush administration? I can't name a single bill Republicans forced through Congress. But, of course, Republicans never gave Democrats a chance...
Click to expand...


I would say the Patriot Act ... but then a lot of Republican supporters opposed that.


----------



## manu1959

JakeStarkey said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar, you have every right to participate in the democratic process then abide the result.
> 
> That is your American freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually i am not required to abide by the result.....i have the right to speak out against it and the right to start a petition to overturn the result.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's part of to "abide the result", to try to overturn it *peacefully*.  What don't you get here?  The minority do not rule, and you are the *minority*.
Click to expand...


actually i am not in the minority ... but that is beside the point.....

what you are watching is the people peacefully try to stop the elected administration from moving this country further left.....and i think you are seeing more and more people join them.....and i think that the left is upset that everyone just is going along with them as they know what is best for americans.....nothing pisses off an an american faster than someone telling them that they know what is best for them.....


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several major advertisers have already pulled their spots from his show, including (but not limited to) GEICO, Proctor and Gamble, Progressive Insurance and Lawyers.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want their ads to air on _Becks_ show. They are not dumb enough to pull ads from Fox (the highest rated cable news outlet for 8+ years running).
> 
> Wow major coup!!!
Click to expand...


Just so.  Not about what's so, but what sells, and on Fox that is shari'a trash for shari'a trash.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> Beck's opinion is just that, his opinion.  Personally I believe Beck to be a lying propagandist of the worst kind, so I don't care at all what Beck's opinion is on the subject.
> 
> And your attempt to make this discussion about race is not goinig to draw me in.



So because you believe Beck to be lying, you justify your own lies about Beck? Couldnt care less about reality could you?

And you are the one who brought race into this conversation.



> That would be a false statement.
> 
> In fact, Anton Drexler, a Blacksmith, and Nationalist with a strong penchant for hating marxism was the founder of the Nazi Party.



Doesnt change the fact that the Nazi party is a form of socialism. That is why it's called national socialism... but who cares about facts?


----------



## JakeStarkey

KittenKoder said:


> Jake, you aren't fooling anybody, you are a partisan freak.



And that's why I voted for McCain and held my nose at Palin?  Never again will I make that stupid of a mistake.  I remember my greatgrandfther making a similar statement about voting for FDR in '32.  Live and learn.

Thing is, kitten, he and I are able to learn.  I don't think you can break out of your box.


----------



## Avatar4321

JakeStarkey said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama was truly being bipartisan then he would have also put as much effort and attention on the Republican's ideas instead of only advertising his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elections have consequences, and you lost.
Click to expand...


Elections do have consequences, but if you think the American people need to shut up until the next one and have no right to talk to, protest, petition etc their elected officials, then you are insane.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's opinion is just that, his opinion.  Personally I believe Beck to be a lying propagandist of the worst kind, so I don't care at all what Beck's opinion is on the subject.
> 
> And your attempt to make this discussion about race is not goinig to draw me in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because you believe Beck to be lying, you justify your own lies about Beck? Couldnt care less about reality could you?
> 
> And you are the one who brought race into this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a false statement.
> 
> In fact, Anton Drexler, a Blacksmith, and Nationalist with a strong penchant for hating marxism was the founder of the Nazi Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesnt change the fact that the Nazi party is a form of socialism. That is why it's called national socialism... but who cares about facts?
Click to expand...


Your last statement shows that you truly do not know your history.  Go read about the power struggle between the power wings of the Nazi party and what happened to the left, which lost that struggle.

Read your history, please.


----------



## KittenKoder

JakeStarkey said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, you aren't fooling anybody, you are a partisan freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why I voted for McCain and held my nose at Palin?  Never again will I make that stupid of a mistake.  I remember my greatgrandfther making a similar statement about voting for FDR in '32.  Live and learn.
> 
> Thing is, kitten, he and I are able to learn.  I don't think you can break out of your box.
Click to expand...


I have no box, you are assuming I do. Why you are so against Beck is beyond me, it's like the people who rant about Michael Moore ...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama was truly being bipartisan then he would have also put as much effort and attention on the Republican's ideas instead of only advertising his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elections have consequences, and you lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Elections do have consequences, but if you think the American people need to shut up until the next one and have no right to talk to, protest, petition etc their elected officials, then you are insane.
Click to expand...


Protest all you want, but don't unlawfully disrupt.  You don't get to play that game.


----------



## Avatar4321

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar, you have every right to participate in the democratic process then abide the result.
> 
> That is your American freedom.



I was unaware that our freedom of speech ended when the election did. In fact, im fairly certain we are not only allowed, but encouraged to continually speak out.


----------



## KittenKoder

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar, you have every right to participate in the democratic process then abide the result.
> 
> That is your American freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unaware that our freedom of speech ended when the election did. In fact, im fairly certain we are not only allowed, but encouraged to continually speak out.
Click to expand...


We are also encouraged to retake the country if the government oversteps it's bounds, but don't confuse them with facts.


----------



## Avatar4321

HUGGY said:


> I would like the freedom to nuke Utah.



Well, not sure what that would accomplish. Im in Philadelphia.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Vast LWC said:


> *Also note that the common term for doing what Mr Beck did is "Talking out both sides of your mouth".*



I was just curious of what your opinion is of my opinion.  i'll quote it below for you.



PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I understand your sentiment.  I am infuriated with Obama for making fun of me because I am questioning this bill.  I am angry with Pelosi too for calling me a fake.....go read some of my HR3200 stuff and its plain to see that I am actually reading and interpreting the bill for myself and not going by left/right talking points on it.
> 
> Maybe Obama and the rest of the reps/dems in congress should actually READ the freaking bill and show us the comprehend it instead of just bashing people for not blindly following their political talking points on it.   Jerks.
> 
> These politicians treating hard working taxpayers like this is inciting violence more than anything that Glenn Beck says on the airwaves.


----------



## Avatar4321

KittenKoder said:


> I would say the Patriot Act ... but then a lot of Republican supporters opposed that.



It originally passed with quite a bit of bipartisan support. And when it was renewed Democrats were actively involved in the amendment process.


----------



## JakeStarkey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Also note that the common term for doing what Mr Beck did is "Talking out both sides of your mouth".*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just curious of what your opinion is of my opinion.  i'll quote it below for you.
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your sentiment.  I am infuriated with Obama for making fun of me because I am questioning this bill.  I am angry with Pelosi too for calling me a fake.....go read some of my HR3200 stuff and its plain to see that I am actually reading and interpreting the bill for myself and not going by left/right talking points on it.
> 
> Maybe Obama and the rest of the reps/dems in congress should actually READ the freaking bill and show us the comprehend it instead of just bashing people for not blindly following their political talking points on it.   Jerks.
> 
> These politicians treating hard working taxpayers like this is inciting violence more than anything that Glenn Beck says on the airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Well, Bo Pilgrim, lawdy lawdy, as I live and die.

You ran your company into the ground because your a poor business man, and now you come here to lecture.  

Lawdy, lawdy.


----------



## Avatar4321

JakeStarkey said:


> Protest all you want, but don't unlawfully disrupt.  You don't get to play that game.



No one is. Do you even know what your defending?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Avatar4321 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say the Patriot Act ... but then a lot of Republican supporters opposed that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It originally passed with quite a bit of bipartisan support. And when it was renewed Democrats were actively involved in the amendment process.
Click to expand...


Trying to water the darn thing down.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Jake I'm missing the reference in your post.  sorry buddy 

As far as my business goes we are doing great, i still get a quaterly bonus .


----------



## JakeStarkey

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protest all you want, but don't unlawfully disrupt.  You don't get to play that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is. Do you even know what your defending?
Click to expand...


You aren't now, which means you have learned your lesson; you have been schooled, Watson.

Carry on.


----------



## Avatar4321

JakeStarkey said:


> You aren't now, which means you have learned your lesson; you have been schooled, Watson.
> 
> Carry on.



No one ever was! How can I possibly be schooled for supporting a position that I, nor anyone else has supported??


----------



## JakeStarkey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Jake I'm missing the reference in your post.  sorry buddy
> 
> As far as my business goes we are doing great, i still get a quaterly bonus .



For spelling?  Sorry, I couldn't help myself for that.  I have trouble spelling all the time --    sdrawkcab gnilleps.

You might get your quarterlies since you own the major interest of it.


----------



## Vast LWC

Avatar4321 said:


> Yes, but you arent the judge of what's true. The fact is anyone who watches Glenn regularly knows you're outright lying when you claim he is inciting people to violence.



Really?  That's interesting, of my opinion of what Glenn Becks _intentions_ were are just that, my opinion.  Stating my heartfelt opinion is not _lying_.

However, history is full of incidents where comparisons simliar to this incite violence.  And, as evidenced by incidents such as the assisination of that abortion doctor recently, listeners of right wing radio and television sometimes take the inferences made by the talking heads as calls to action.

The fact that people have been forming mobs, and pushing and forcing their way into political events in order to disrupt them is also proof of this.



> And those are accurate facts.



No, those are Mr Becks opinions, not facts.  You do know the difference, right? 



> The fact these legitimate points dont bother you about the Obama administration is downright frightening.
> His Czars speaking on involuntary sterilization through the nations water supply.



An exact quote, in context, would be helpful here.



> Death counseling for seniors.



Yes, helping people _plan_ for the eventuality of death with living wills and the like, is a hideous thing, isn't it?  Much better not to think about it and leave your children to fight it out, right?



> Suggesting we shouldnt spend money on seniors if they cost too much. suggesting that already born children can be killed if their parents wanted to abort them.



Again, exact quote, in context



> Holy crap the only thing they havent suggested is actual death camps. And you see absolutely no legitimate connection between this?



You mean "Internment Camps" like Guantanimo Bay?  Oh no wait, that would be Bush.



> Yeah, and he accurately backed it up. Obama is a totalitarian. He is more than willing to seize as much power as he can and he is actively doing so. And we the people need to stop this.



REALLY?  "Obama is a Totalitarian" eh?

So, he's stated his desire to abolish representation, do away with congress, and centralize all power in the country to rest with a single ruler?

Do you have any idea what Totalitarianism MEANS?

If anyone tried to seriously strengthen the power of the presidency, it was George W Bush, by attempting to take power from congress.  And Glenn Beck was his strong supporter in this throughout the vast majority of his presidency.



> He is sincere. He isnt faking emotional outbursts.



Bullshit.



> So because youre ignoring obvious parallels we are supposed to?



You have not made one point that proves a parellel, much less an "obvious" one.



> That's because he was showing parallels. He was explaining why this administration is dangerous. And he has obviously succeeded if you want to silence him so much.



And by doing so, he is in fact, as I stated, suggesting that Obama is exactly like Hitler, and that the Democrats are Nazis.  Thus my point.



> He doesn't want to believe the worst in people. He just isnt stupid enough to stick his head in the sand when there are so many freaking signs.



Yet, he's been calling people "Facist", "Nazi" and "Racist" left and right and making wild out-of-hand accusations.



> Obama has recently been speaking about maybe it would have been better if his grandmother died instead of going through costly proceedures to extend her life. If he is throwing his grandmother under the bus, do you honestly think he gives a damn about yours?



Maybe it would have been.  That's between Obama and his grandmother, isn't it? 
Who are you to decide what would have been better in their situation?  Are we going to go back to the Terry Shiavo argument again?



> And glen is trying to give him the benefit of the doubt. It's who glen is. He doesnt want to think the worst of people. But again he isnt going to ignore reality.



No he isn't.  He's been bashing Mr Obama and the democrats incessantly for YEARS.

And NOW you expect us to believe he's "trying to give him the benefit of the doubt"?  Seriously?



> Cause encouraging non-violent protests is extremely incendiary. Got ya.
> You are a liar when you try to claim someone advocating non-violent uprising is trying to incite violence.



How is saying someone is a Nazi who wants to kill your children "advocating a non-violent uprising".    And what in God's name makes you think that an "uprising" against the lawfully and democratically elected government of the United States would be "non-violent"? 

And again, stating my strong opinion about what the outcome would be does not make me, in any way, a liar.



> You're right. Your attacks on Glenn's character instead of addressing the facts themselves do not win arguments. Trying to silence your political opponents does not win arguments. The fact is your position is indefensible so you have to attack Glenn and try
> 
> Um the actual broadcast shows your "facts" are wrong. If you would stop confusing your opinion for fact, you'd probably get alittle further with your arguments.
> 
> But until you stop claiming that encouraging non violent resistance is somehow inciting rebellion, you have zero credibility. You have no facts to begin with.



I am attacking Glenn's assertions, and their veracity, and neither you nor Glenn have proven to me that your opinions constitute fact AT ALL.

Just because Glenn made a presentation that strung together a whole bunch of random facts based on his opinion that they are related does not make it true.

And no, the broadcast does not in fact show my facts are wrong.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't now, which means you have learned your lesson; you have been schooled, Watson.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one ever was! How can I possibly be schooled for supporting a position that I, nor anyone else has supported??
Click to expand...


Whatever, Watson.  Carry on.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Jake your crazy.....and entertaining


----------



## JBeukema

If Beck is trying to incite violence, he's failing miserably,. seeing as his audience doesn't seem to pick up on it...


----------



## Avatar4321

JBeukema said:


> If Beck is trying to incite violence, he's failing miserably,. seeing as his audience doesn't seem to pick up on it...



yeah, the only ones who seem to be getting violent are the ones who hate Beck.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Avatar4321 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Beck is trying to incite violence, he's failing miserably,. seeing as his audience doesn't seem to pick up on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the only ones who seem to be getting violent are the ones who hate Beck.
Click to expand...


Specific examples, Watson -- when, where, who.  Please.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Beck is trying to incite violence, he's failing miserably,. seeing as his audience doesn't seem to pick up on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the only ones who seem to be getting violent are the ones who hate Beck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specific examples, Watson -- when, where, who.  Please.
Click to expand...


SEIU in the study with a wrench


----------



## Avatar4321

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Beck is trying to incite violence, he's failing miserably,. seeing as his audience doesn't seem to pick up on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the only ones who seem to be getting violent are the ones who hate Beck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specific examples, Watson -- when, where, who.  Please.
Click to expand...


How about huggy? This thread? Wanting Glenn dead for stating his viewpoint.


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the only ones who seem to be getting violent are the ones who hate Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specific examples, Watson -- when, where, who.  Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SEIU in the study with a wrench
Click to expand...


I doth think Frank is roth Crank.  However, I thought it was you in the pantry with a wench.


----------



## KittenKoder

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Beck is trying to incite violence, he's failing miserably,. seeing as his audience doesn't seem to pick up on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the only ones who seem to be getting violent are the ones who hate Beck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specific examples, Watson -- when, where, who.  Please.
Click to expand...


You ... now ... here ...

Words are violence to ... according to the moonbats.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the only ones who seem to be getting violent are the ones who hate Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specific examples, Watson -- when, where, who.  Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about huggy? This thread? Wanting Glenn dead for stating his viewpoint.
Click to expand...


Let's be clear here.

You are stating that Huggy wants Beck to die because Beck stated a viewpoint.  

Have I phrased that correctly?


----------



## Vast LWC

JakeStarkey said:


> Your last statement shows that you truly do not know your history.  Go read about the power struggle between the power wings of the Nazi party and what happened to the left, which lost that struggle.
> 
> Read your history, please.



So... Anton Drexler did not form the Nazi Party?

That's funny, because:

In 1919 Anton Drexler created the German Workers Party or the DAP.  

In 1920, the name of the party was changed to the NSDAP, adding National Socialist to its name, otherwise known as the Nazi party.


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elections have consequences, and you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elections do have consequences, but if you think the American people need to shut up until the next one and have no right to talk to, protest, petition etc their elected officials, then you are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protest all you want, but don't unlawfully disrupt.  You don't get to play that game.
Click to expand...


Non-Violent Civil Disobedience is an acceptable, respectful, form of Protest. You don't make the rules.


----------



## Vast LWC

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's opinion is just that, his opinion.  Personally I believe Beck to be a lying propagandist of the worst kind, so I don't care at all what Beck's opinion is on the subject.
> 
> And your attempt to make this discussion about race is not goinig to draw me in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because you believe Beck to be lying, you justify your own lies about Beck? Couldnt care less about reality could you?
> 
> And you are the one who brought race into this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a false statement.
> 
> In fact, Anton Drexler, a Blacksmith, and Nationalist with a strong penchant for hating marxism was the founder of the Nazi Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesnt change the fact that the Nazi party is a form of socialism. That is why it's called national socialism... but who cares about facts?
Click to expand...


Obviously you don't, since you ignored my earlier post on this very subject explaining how the Nazi's were not socialists, as well as my links to reference material on the subject.

I can post it again if you'd like, but it would probably be easier for you to just scroll back and read it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vast LWC said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your last statement shows that you truly do not know your history.  Go read about the power struggle between the power wings of the Nazi party and what happened to the left, which lost that struggle.
> 
> Read your history, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... Anton Drexler did not form the Nazi Party?
> 
> That's funny, because:
> 
> In 1919 Anton Drexler created the German Workers Party or the DAP.
> 
> In 1920, the name of the party was changed to the NSDAP, adding National Socialist to its name, otherwise known as the Nazi party.
Click to expand...


Yes, he did, but is that where you stopped reading?  Read further through the rise and fall of the Sturmabteilung in the Night of the Long Knives, with their leftist leaders, including Ernst Röhm.  Really, keep reading.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elections do have consequences, but if you think the American people need to shut up until the next one and have no right to talk to, protest, petition etc their elected officials, then you are insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protest all you want, but don't unlawfully disrupt.  You don't get to play that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non-Violent Civil Disobedience is an acceptable, respectful, form of Protest. You don't make the rules.
Click to expand...


The rules were made long before you and me, and, yes, you will follow the rules or pay the consquence.  Don't like it?  Tough luck.


----------



## KittenKoder

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protest all you want, but don't unlawfully disrupt.  You don't get to play that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Violent Civil Disobedience is an acceptable, respectful, form of Protest. You don't make the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rules were made long before you and me, and, yes, you will follow the rules or pay the consquence.  Don't like it?  Tough luck.
Click to expand...


The "rules" also state that if the government encroaches on our freedoms we should take up arms and over throw them.


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other things to do, my children.
> 
> Remember that the 25% do not have any control over what the other 75% decide to do in a democratic republic.
> 
> I imagine high school and college instructors all over America are gleefully, yea, joyfully, downloading the shari'a silliness of the far ultratoid freaky right to demonstrate how wise our Founders were in protecting all of us from the wierdos.  Even wierdos have 1st Amendment rights (that's what the 1st Amendment is for -- unpopular expression), but if they disrupt or threaten they get to pay big fines.  And if they touch, they go to jail.  America is wonderful, even to the wierdos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do your children???
> 
> You're right. So stop presuming you can tell me and everyone else in the nation what to do. Stop presuming you can just take away our freedom and we arent going to be at all upset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like the freedom to nuke Utah.
Click to expand...


I wonder if Huggy is a domestic Terrorist? Touch Zion Park, you had better make it a suicide bomb, ain't no place gonna be safe for you worm....   In fairness Huggy, You shouldn't fool around like that.


----------



## JBeukema

KittenKoder said:


> Words are violence to ... according to the moonbats.


Words like violence
Break the silence
Come crashing in
Into my little world
Painful to me
Pierce right through me
Cant you understand
Oh my little girl

All I wanted
All I needed
Is here in my arms
Words are very unnecessary
They can only do harm

Vows are spoken
To be broken
Feelings are intense
Words are trivial
Pleasure remain
So does the pain
Words are meaningless
And forgettable

All I wanted
All I needed
Is here in my arms
Words are very unnecessary
They can only do harm

​


----------



## Vast LWC

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Also note that the common term for doing what Mr Beck did is "Talking out both sides of your mouth".*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just curious of what your opinion is of my opinion.  i'll quote it below for you.
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your sentiment.  I am infuriated with Obama for making fun of me because I am questioning this bill.  I am angry with Pelosi too for calling me a fake.....go read some of my HR3200 stuff and its plain to see that I am actually reading and interpreting the bill for myself and not going by left/right talking points on it.
> 
> Maybe Obama and the rest of the reps/dems in congress should actually READ the freaking bill and show us the comprehend it instead of just bashing people for not blindly following their political talking points on it.   Jerks.
> 
> These politicians treating hard working taxpayers like this is inciting violence more than anything that Glenn Beck says on the airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I see your point, and agree, if they're going to make a 1200 page bill, which is a choice among a few that might be the final draft, mind you, they should read it.

Of course they all have extensive staffs that do the reading for them, that gives me some hope that they know what they're talking about.

But of course opponents of the bill haven't read it either, and they sure seem to making up a hell of a lot of lies about it.  

Of course, the representatives may in fact have read the bills.

They may be trying to communicate what they have read to their constituents at TownHall meetings.

Of course no-one can hear them with all the shouting and pushing.


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protest all you want, but don't unlawfully disrupt.  You don't get to play that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Violent Civil Disobedience is an acceptable, respectful, form of Protest. You don't make the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rules were made long before you and me, and, yes, you will follow the rules or pay the consquence.  Don't like it?  Tough luck.
Click to expand...



Consequence for CD is usually pretty minimal, if at all. Circumstance dictates Jake. People don't usually get arrested, without really going out of their way to force it. True, there are exceptions. How many arrests have there been at Town Hall Meetings to date Jake? .... Thought so. Tea Parties?.... Thought so too. 

In truth Jake, the folks you have to especially watch are the Anarchists. Their first Rule would be close to "There are No Rules or Limitations", however that would violate the first rule itself, if there was one, so it can't be a rule in the first place, so it is like a double negative, and pointless to argue. Gotta Love those Anarchists, just don't trust them. They are Left of You, so they won't generally be out there helping grandma protest in her wheel-chair though they could steal it.

Security Guards better keep your shit together and play by the rules. You may find yourself on You-Tube.


----------



## Vast LWC

> Read further through the rise and fall of the Sturmabteilung in the Night of the Long Knives, with their leftist leaders, including Ernst Röhm. Really, keep reading.



The question was who founded the Nazi Party.  I answered it.  It was refounded in 1924 after being banned, by Adolf Hitler himself after he got out of jail.

Hitler himself was not really interested in the Socialist aspects of the founding members of the party, as described by Wikipedia thusly:



> "Unlike Drexler and other party members, Hitler was less interested in the "socialist" aspect of "national socialism" beyond moving Social Welfare administration from the Church to the State. Himself of provincial lower-middle-class origins, he disliked the mass working class of the big cities, and had no sympathy with the notions of attacking private property or the business class (which some early Nazis espoused).  For Hitler the twin goals of the party were always German nationalist expansionism and Antisemitism. These two goals were fused in his mind by his belief that Germany's external enemies - Britain, France and the Soviet Union - were controlled by the Jews, and that Germany's future wars of national expansion would necessarily entail a war against the Jews.  For Hitler and his principal lieutenants, national and racial issues were always dominant. This was symbolised by the adoption as the party emblem of the swastika or Hakenkreuz, at the time widely used in the western world. In German nationalist circles, the swastika was considered a symbol of an "Aryan race". The Swastika symbolized the replacement of the Christian Cross with allegiance to a National Socialist State.



This would make sense, since when the Nazis actually were in power over Germany, they chose to support and work hand in hand with large monopolistic corporations rather than have the government take control of industry.  As I posted in a prior post.


----------



## JakeStarkey

KittenKoder said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Violent Civil Disobedience is an acceptable, respectful, form of Protest. You don't make the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rules were made long before you and me, and, yes, you will follow the rules or pay the consquence.  Don't like it?  Tough luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "rules" also state that if the government encroaches on our freedoms we should take up arms and over throw them.
Click to expand...


Go for it.

Remember you have popguns.  The gummint has frigates, missiles, carriers, stealth fighters, several hundred thousand warriors (seven might be on your side) . . . and you have . . . you?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Violent Civil Disobedience is an acceptable, respectful, form of Protest. You don't make the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rules were made long before you and me, and, yes, you will follow the rules or pay the consquence.  Don't like it?  Tough luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Consequence for CD is usually pretty minimal, if at all. Circumstance dictates Jake. People don't usually get arrested, without really going out of their way to force it. True, there are exceptions. How many arrests have there been at Town Hall Meetings to date Jake? .... Thought so. Tea Parties?.... Thought so too.
> 
> In truth Jake, the folks you have to especially watch are the Anarchists. Their first Rule would be close to "There are No Rules or Limitations", however that would violate the first rule itself, if there was one, so it can't be a rule in the first place, so it is like a double negative, and pointless to argue. Gotta Love those Anarchists, just don't trust them. They are Left of You, so they won't generally be out there helping grandma protest in her wheel-chair though they could steal it.
> 
> Security Guards better keep your shit together and play by the rules. You may find yourself on You-Tube.
Click to expand...


We "is" talkin' about "youse", not the Anarchists, for Lucille Ball's sake.

Quit acting the moonbat, please.


----------



## Intense

JBeukema said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Words are violence to ... according to the moonbats.
> 
> 
> 
> Words like violence
> Break the silence
> Come crashing in
> Into my little world
> Painful to me
> Pierce right through me
> Cant you understand
> Oh my little girl
> 
> All I wanted
> All I needed
> Is here in my arms
> Words are very unnecessary
> They can only do harm
> 
> Vows are spoken
> To be broken
> Feelings are intense
> Words are trivial
> Pleasure remain
> So does the pain
> Words are meaningless
> And forgettable
> 
> All I wanted
> All I needed
> Is here in my arms
> Words are very unnecessary
> They can only do harm
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


So that is a bright ray of sunshine to make baby's day. Should baby really be taught to grow up mute, or is mommy just hanging with aunt flow? Or is it April 15th?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vast LWC said:


> Read further through the rise and fall of the Sturmabteilung in the Night of the Long Knives, with their leftist leaders, including Ernst Röhm. Really, keep reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was who founded the Nazi Party.  I answered it.  It was refounded in 1924 after being banned, by Adolf Hitler himself after he got out of jail.
> 
> Hitler himself was not really interested in the Socialist aspects of the founding members of the party, as described by Wikipedia thusly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Unlike Drexler and other party members, Hitler was less interested in the "socialist" aspect of "national socialism" beyond moving Social Welfare administration from the Church to the State. Himself of provincial lower-middle-class origins, he disliked the mass working class of the big cities, and had no sympathy with the notions of attacking private property or the business class (which some early Nazis espoused).  For Hitler the twin goals of the party were always German nationalist expansionism and Antisemitism. These two goals were fused in his mind by his belief that Germany's external enemies - Britain, France and the Soviet Union - were controlled by the Jews, and that Germany's future wars of national expansion would necessarily entail a war against the Jews.  For Hitler and his principal lieutenants, national and racial issues were always dominant. This was symbolised by the adoption as the party emblem of the swastika or Hakenkreuz, at the time widely used in the western world. In German nationalist circles, the swastika was considered a symbol of an "Aryan race". The Swastika symbolized the replacement of the Christian Cross with allegiance to a National Socialist State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This would make sense, since when the Nazis actually were in power over Germany, they chose to support and work hand in hand with large monopolistic corporations rather than have the government take control of industry.  As I posted in a prior post.
Click to expand...


How funny.  We fired across each other's bows (pull up your pants, Gunny, we are not talking to you).  Yes, you are 100% right.  The NDSP went rightist and statist under the Party's power of police terrorism.

Thus, the talk of NDSP "socialists" among the Obama-mamas is simply stupid.


----------



## Vast LWC

And Ernst Röhm?

Hitler killed him because he was an actual socialist.


----------



## Vast LWC

JakeStarkey said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read further through the rise and fall of the Sturmabteilung in the Night of the Long Knives, with their leftist leaders, including Ernst Röhm. Really, keep reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was who founded the Nazi Party.  I answered it.  It was refounded in 1924 after being banned, by Adolf Hitler himself after he got out of jail.
> 
> Hitler himself was not really interested in the Socialist aspects of the founding members of the party, as described by Wikipedia thusly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Unlike Drexler and other party members, Hitler was less interested in the "socialist" aspect of "national socialism" beyond moving Social Welfare administration from the Church to the State. Himself of provincial lower-middle-class origins, he disliked the mass working class of the big cities, and had no sympathy with the notions of attacking private property or the business class (which some early Nazis espoused).  For Hitler the twin goals of the party were always German nationalist expansionism and Antisemitism. These two goals were fused in his mind by his belief that Germany's external enemies - Britain, France and the Soviet Union - were controlled by the Jews, and that Germany's future wars of national expansion would necessarily entail a war against the Jews.  For Hitler and his principal lieutenants, national and racial issues were always dominant. This was symbolised by the adoption as the party emblem of the swastika or Hakenkreuz, at the time widely used in the western world. In German nationalist circles, the swastika was considered a symbol of an "Aryan race". The Swastika symbolized the replacement of the Christian Cross with allegiance to a National Socialist State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This would make sense, since when the Nazis actually were in power over Germany, they chose to support and work hand in hand with large monopolistic corporations rather than have the government take control of industry.  As I posted in a prior post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How funny.  We fired across each other's bows (pull up your pants, Gunny, we are not talking to you).  Yes, you are 100% right.  The NDSP went rightist and statist under the Party's power of police terrorism.
> 
> Thus, the talk of NDSP "socialists" among the Obama-mamas is simply stupid.
Click to expand...


LOL, that's funny.  Good stuff man, I was a bit confused there...


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rules were made long before you and me, and, yes, you will follow the rules or pay the consquence.  Don't like it?  Tough luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consequence for CD is usually pretty minimal, if at all. Circumstance dictates Jake. People don't usually get arrested, without really going out of their way to force it. True, there are exceptions. How many arrests have there been at Town Hall Meetings to date Jake? .... Thought so. Tea Parties?.... Thought so too.
> 
> In truth Jake, the folks you have to especially watch are the Anarchists. Their first Rule would be close to "There are No Rules or Limitations", however that would violate the first rule itself, if there was one, so it can't be a rule in the first place, so it is like a double negative, and pointless to argue. Gotta Love those Anarchists, just don't trust them. They are Left of You, so they won't generally be out there helping grandma protest in her wheel-chair though they could steal it.
> 
> Security Guards better keep your shit together and play by the rules. You may find yourself on You-Tube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We "is" talkin' about "youse", not the Anarchists, for Lucille Ball's sake.
> 
> Quit acting the moonbat, please.
Click to expand...


Got a Link to all of those Arrests Jake.....   "Youse really know your shit".


----------



## Intense

Nationalist Socialism as a path to Totalitarian Utopia.  See any familiar patterns here?


Description: The author focuses on the main Nazi work creation programs like motorization, Autobahn, emergency relief, and rearmament. He stresses on the fact that most work creation from the period 1933-1936 was not a result of rearmament rather a fierce attack on employment through some of the methods mentioned above. In addition, the growing control of the Nazi party over all aspects of the economy is clearly identified in every chapter as this control grows. The book is loaded with information. 
Professor Silverman argues, as a result of impressive research in Nazi archives, that it was work creation programs that account for this "miracle" and it was the 4-year Plan announced in 1936 that represented an emphasis on autarky and arms and a seller's market. Plans called for motorization and the famous autobahns. It is natural to compare Hitler's achievements with FDR's New Deal. Strangely Silverman hardly mention the USSR as a source of ideas in the Hitler years, though the 4-year Plan itself was inspired by the Soviet FYP, the second of which was being completed by the time Goebbels began administering the German equivalent. Earlier (February,1935) Soviet-type "work books" necessary for employment were introduced. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hitler was named "Man of the Year" in 1938 by Time Magazine. They noted Hitler's anti-capitalistic economic policies:

*"Most cruel joke of all, however, has been played by Hitler & Co. on those German capitalists and small businessmen who once backed National Socialism as a means of saving Germany's bourgeois economic structure from radicalism. The Nazi credo that the individual belongs to the state also applies to business. Some businesses have been confiscated outright, on other what amounts to a capital tax has been levied. Profits have been strictly controlled. Some idea of the increasing Governmental control and interference in business could be deduced from the fact that 80% of all building and 50% of all industrial orders in Germany originated last year with the Government.* Hard-pressed for food- stuffs as well as funds, the Nazi regime has taken over large estates and in many instances collectivized agriculture, a procedure fundamentally similar to Russian Communism." 

(Source: Time Magazine; Jaunuary 2, 1939.)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hitler setup the Labour Front. Both employers and employees joined it. According to the National Labour Law of January 20, 1934, the state would exert direct influence and control over all business employing more than twenty persons. In other words, both employers and employees were put under the control of the government.  




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Summary: Below is a short economic analysis of German Economy under the Nazis. It is apparent they ran a centralized collectivist economy just like the Soviet Union. It was a political party that acted much in the same way the American Left does in regard to unemployment and trying to use the government to decrease it. It notes that the Nazis used public works to a large extent, which is exceedingly leftist, and put people to work for the State. 

The Nazis started enacting other leftist ploys like price freezes and starting expanding the role of the government and destroying any freedom left in the Market. Private Property owners were dictated to by the State. Clearly Nazis were opponents of capitalism through and through. 



Notes on: "On the Theory of the Centrally Administered Economy: An Analysis of the German Experiment," by Walter Eucken 

Walter Eucken was a professor of economics at the University of Freiburg, Germany and an architect of the economic reforms that led to the Economic Miracle. In this article Eucken wanted to explain the problems and weaknesses of centrally administered economies such as that of National Socialist (Nazi) Germany and the Soviet Union. 

Hitler's Leftist Economic Policies


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vast LWC said:


> And Ernst Röhm?
> 
> Hitler killed him because he was an actual socialist.



Just so.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense said:


> Nationalist Socialism as a path to Totalitarian Utopia.  See any familiar patterns here?
> 
> [sigh -- nothing posted above makes sense in relationship to your statement/question.  Try again?]
> 
> Hitler's Leftist Economic Policies


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> Nationalist Socialism as a path to Totalitarian Utopia.  See any familiar patterns here?



<Snip> (Edited: I'll just leave the link... If someone wants to see your original text they can go there or read it from your post.)



> Hitler's Leftist Economic Policies



See, but here's the thing.

Hitler did indeed seize alot of businesses.  I'm with you there.

But then, instead of incorporating them into the government, and distributing the profits equally to the people, which would be Socialism, 

...he joined them to other existing businesses, creating large cartels and monopolized corporations.

If a government takes a business and gives it to someone else, that is NOT socialism.

Socialism is when a government takes control of business and runs it themselves, re-distributing the wealth equally among the populace.

See the difference?


----------



## Vast LWC

Thus my point:

Hitler was not a socialist, he was just a control-freak.

There are societies that combine socialism with democracy.

There are nations that combine totalitarianism with capitalism.

Hitler mixed capitalism with socialism as he saw fit in whatever way gave him and his cronies the most power.

And NONE of this has to do with modern liberalism, which attempts to combine Democracy with a mix of capitalism and socialism.

Modern liberalism tries to emulate governments like those of modern day France or Sweden, not to push toward "totalitarianism" or "Communism".

Has France become a Fascist state?  I think not, nor has Sweden, nor has any modern industrialized country that has a Socialist Democracy.


----------



## Oddball

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalist Socialism as a path to Totalitarian Utopia.  See any familiar patterns here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Snip> (Edited: I'll just leave the link... If someone wants to see your original text they can go there or read it from your post.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler's Leftist Economic Policies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, but here's the thing.
> 
> Hitler did indeed seize alot of businesses.  I'm with you there.
> 
> *But then, instead of incorporating them into the government, and distributing the profits equally to the people, which would be Socilalism,
> 
> ...he joined them to other existing businesses, creating large cartels and monopolized corporations.*
> If a government takes a business and gives it to someone else, that is NOT socialism.
> 
> Socialism is when a government takes control of business and runs it themselves, re-distributing the wealth equally among the populace.
> 
> See the difference?
Click to expand...

That's how socialists roll, Bubba.

And they don't redidtribute the wealth, they redistribute lack and misery.


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalist Socialism as a path to Totalitarian Utopia.  See any familiar patterns here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Snip> (Edited: I'll just leave the link... If someone wants to see your original text they can go there or read it from your post.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler's Leftist Economic Policies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, but here's the thing.
> 
> Hitler did indeed seize alot of businesses.  I'm with you there.
> 
> But then, instead of incorporating them into the government, and distributing the profits equally to the people, which would be Socilalism,
> 
> ...he joined them to other existing businesses, creating large cartels and monopolized corporations.
> 
> If a government takes a business and gives it to someone else, that is NOT socialism.
> 
> Socialism is when a government takes control of business and runs it themselves, re-distributing the wealth equally among the populace.
> 
> See the difference?
Click to expand...


No I don't. To Hitler Both the People and Businesses were the Property of the State. There was no recourse, separate from his will, without his consent . Nazi's were controlled through the State.  Socialist's are controlled through the State.  Through the Government.  Totalitarian, different brands, thats all.


----------



## Vast LWC

Dude said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalist Socialism as a path to Totalitarian Utopia.  See any familiar patterns here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Snip> (Edited: I'll just leave the link... If someone wants to see your original text they can go there or read it from your post.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler's Leftist Economic Policies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, but here's the thing.
> 
> Hitler did indeed seize alot of businesses.  I'm with you there.
> 
> *But then, instead of incorporating them into the government, and distributing the profits equally to the people, which would be Socilalism,
> 
> ...he joined them to other existing businesses, creating large cartels and monopolized corporations.*
> If a government takes a business and gives it to someone else, that is NOT socialism.
> 
> Socialism is when a government takes control of business and runs it themselves, re-distributing the wealth equally among the populace.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's how socialists roll, Bubba.
> 
> And they don't redidtribute the wealth, they redistribute lack and misery.
Click to expand...



I think I see the issue here.  Conservatives don't really understand the concept of socialism.

No offense, but I believe this to be true.

Now, I'm not saying that there hasn't been some evil done in the world in the name of socialism (Russia, etc), or that all actual socialism has been good (China, etc).  Because that is not the case.

What I AM saying is that Nazi Germany under Hitler was NOT socialism.


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> No I don't. To Hitler Both the People and Businesses were the Property of the State. There was no recourse, separate from his will, without his consent . Nazi's were controlled through the State.  Socialist's are controlled through the State.  Through the Government.  Totalitarian, different brands, thats all.




Ahh, but in socialism, the businesses belong to the state, but the state belongs to the people.


----------



## Vast LWC

Totalitarianism is a form of political governing, like Democracy.

Socialism is a form of economy, like capitalism.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dude said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalist Socialism as a path to Totalitarian Utopia.  See any familiar patterns here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Snip> (Edited: I'll just leave the link... If someone wants to see your original text they can go there or read it from your post.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler's Leftist Economic Policies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, but here's the thing.
> 
> Hitler did indeed seize alot of businesses.  I'm with you there.
> 
> *But then, instead of incorporating them into the government, and distributing the profits equally to the people, which would be Socilalism,
> 
> ...he joined them to other existing businesses, creating large cartels and monopolized corporations.*
> If a government takes a business and gives it to someone else, that is NOT socialism.
> 
> Socialism is when a government takes control of business and runs it themselves, re-distributing the wealth equally among the populace.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's how socialists roll, Bubba.
> 
> And they don't redidtribute the wealth, they redistribute lack and misery.
Click to expand...


What you wrote above, makes no sense, Dude.  The Nazis did not own or manage the means of production.  Big business did.  That is corporatism, not socialism.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalist Socialism as a path to Totalitarian Utopia.  See any familiar patterns here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Snip> (Edited: I'll just leave the link... If someone wants to see your original text they can go there or read it from your post.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler's Leftist Economic Policies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, but here's the thing.
> 
> Hitler did indeed seize alot of businesses.  I'm with you there.
> 
> But then, instead of incorporating them into the government, and distributing the profits equally to the people, which would be Socilalism,
> 
> ...he joined them to other existing businesses, creating large cartels and monopolized corporations.
> 
> If a government takes a business and gives it to someone else, that is NOT socialism.
> 
> Socialism is when a government takes control of business and runs it themselves, re-distributing the wealth equally among the populace.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't. To Hitler Both the People and Businesses were the Property of the State. There was no recourse, separate from his will, without his consent . Nazi's were controlled through the State.  Socialist's are controlled through the State.  Through the Government.  Totalitarian, different brands, thats all.
Click to expand...


You really don't understand, do you?  The Nazi party was an authoritarian right-wing terror organization that dominated the police and the military to enforce its will on the entire nation.

Now you show us the link of such a terror party with absolute police power to Obama and the Democratic Party.  It probably would have been easier to do it with Bush and the GOP, but that is for another discussion.


----------



## Vast LWC

JakeStarkey said:


> You really don't understand, do you?  The Nazi party was an authoritarian right-wing terror organization that dominated the police and the military to enforce its will on the entire nation.
> 
> Now you show us the link of such a terror party with absolute police power to Obama and the Democratic Party.  It probably would have been easier to do it with Bush and the GOP, but that is for another discussion.



YES.  Exactly.

It would be much easier to link, say, the USSR with Obama, but not the Nazis.


----------



## Oddball

JakeStarkey said:


> You really don't understand, do you?  The Nazi party was an authoritarian right-wing terror organization that dominated the police and the military to enforce its will on the entire nation.


Really??

You mean just like the supposedly "far leftist" regimes of Stalin and Mao that dominated the police and the military to enforce their wills upon their respective entire nations?




JakeStarkey said:


> Now you show us the link of such a terror party with absolute police power to Obama and the Democratic Party.  It probably would have been easier to do it with Bush and the GOP, but that is for another discussion.


Easy....Obama and the Democrat Party, with the same police state apparatus that was abused by his predecessor, moving to expand on that collectivist authoritarian police state.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vast LWC said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't understand, do you?  The Nazi party was an authoritarian right-wing terror organization that dominated the police and the military to enforce its will on the entire nation.
> 
> Now you show us the link of such a terror party with absolute police power to Obama and the Democratic Party.  It probably would have been easier to do it with Bush and the GOP, but that is for another discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES.  Exactly.
> 
> It would be much easier to link, say, the USSR with Obama, but not the Nazis.
Click to expand...


It would be easier to link Koder and others to a sanitorium than linking Obama to the Nazis.

I don't think they undestand that socialism is an economic system, not a political system.  

They don't understand capitalistic dictatorships and socialistic democracies have abounded in the last 100 years.  Capitalism automatically does not mean government by the people and socialism automatically does not mean government by the totalitarians.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dude said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't understand, do you?  The Nazi party was an authoritarian right-wing terror organization that dominated the police and the military to enforce its will on the entire nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Really??
> 
> You mean just like the supposedly "far leftist" regimes of Stalin and Mao that dominated the police and the military to enforce their wills upon their respective entire nations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you show us the link of such a terror party with absolute police power to Obama and the Democratic Party.  It probably would have been easier to do it with Bush and the GOP, but that is for another discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy....Obama and the Democrat Party, with the same police state apparatus that was abused by his predecessor, moving to expand on that collectivist authoritarian police state.
Click to expand...


Either you don't or you won't understand.  The calculation still equates the same: you are wrong, Dude.


----------



## Oddball

Vast LWC said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't understand, do you?  The Nazi party was an authoritarian right-wing terror organization that dominated the police and the military to enforce its will on the entire nation.
> 
> Now you show us the link of such a terror party with absolute police power to Obama and the Democratic Party.  It probably would have been easier to do it with Bush and the GOP, but that is for another discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES.  Exactly.
> 
> It would be much easier to link, say, the USSR with Obama, but not the Nazis.
Click to expand...

A collectivist authoritarian goon squad by any other name........


----------



## Vast LWC

Take Henry VIII for example.

He nationalized religion in England, but not for some "socialist" plan.

He did it because he wanted to steal all the Catholic Church's wealth and use it to secure his power base.

That's what Hitler was about, he wasn't a socialist, he was a greedy, control-freak, with a Napoleon complex, who wanted to rule the world, and kill all the "impure" people in it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dude said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't understand, do you?  The Nazi party was an authoritarian right-wing terror organization that dominated the police and the military to enforce its will on the entire nation.
> 
> Now you show us the link of such a terror party with absolute police power to Obama and the Democratic Party.  It probably would have been easier to do it with Bush and the GOP, but that is for another discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES.  Exactly.
> 
> It would be much easier to link, say, the USSR with Obama, but not the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A collectivist authoritarian goon squad by any other name........
Click to expand...


A distinction without a difference.

That's why NeoMarxists fits best, they culled the best parts from all of their favorite dictators.


----------



## Oddball

JakeStarkey said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't understand, do you?  The Nazi party was an authoritarian right-wing terror organization that dominated the police and the military to enforce its will on the entire nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Really??
> 
> You mean just like the supposedly "far leftist" regimes of Stalin and Mao that dominated the police and the military to enforce their wills upon their respective entire nations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you show us the link of such a terror party with absolute police power to Obama and the Democratic Party.  It probably would have been easier to do it with Bush and the GOP, but that is for another discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy....Obama and the Democrat Party, with the same police state apparatus that was abused by his predecessor, moving to expand on that collectivist authoritarian police state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either you don't or you won't understand.  The calculation still equates the same: you are wrong, Dude.
Click to expand...

I'm not misunderstanding anything.....And I'm not the one here picking flecks of pepper out of authoritarian piles of shit, in a lame attempt to draw a few paltry distinctions between Nazis and communists that don't add up to a hill of beans.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dude said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't understand, do you?  The Nazi party was an authoritarian right-wing terror organization that dominated the police and the military to enforce its will on the entire nation.
> 
> Now you show us the link of such a terror party with absolute police power to Obama and the Democratic Party.  It probably would have been easier to do it with Bush and the GOP, but that is for another discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES.  Exactly.
> 
> It would be much easier to link, say, the USSR with Obama, but not the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A collectivist authoritarian goon squad by any other name........
Click to expand...


Not at all (sigh).  You I can ignore from now on, Dude, because you are not only wrong you are also a yawn.


----------



## Vast LWC

Dude said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't understand, do you?  The Nazi party was an authoritarian right-wing terror organization that dominated the police and the military to enforce its will on the entire nation.
> 
> Now you show us the link of such a terror party with absolute police power to Obama and the Democratic Party.  It probably would have been easier to do it with Bush and the GOP, but that is for another discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES.  Exactly.
> 
> It would be much easier to link, say, the USSR with Obama, but not the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A collectivist authoritarian goon squad by any other name........
Click to expand...


But, Hitler was not a collectivist, as he did not believe in the "collective" part.


----------



## Oddball

Vast LWC said:


> Take Henry VIII for example.
> 
> He nationalized religion in England, but not for some "socialist" plan.
> 
> He did it because he wanted to steal all the Catholic Church's wealth and use it to secure his power base.
> 
> That's what Hitler was about, he wasn't a socialist, he was a greedy, control-freak, with a Napoleon complex, who wanted to rule the world, and kill all the "impure" people in it.


Yeah...I guess that "National Socialist Worker's Party" thingy was all just a far-right wing semantic ruse.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Vast LWC said:


> Take Henry VIII for example.
> 
> He nationalized religion in England, but not for some "socialist" plan.
> 
> He did it because he wanted to steal all the Catholic Church's wealth and use it to secure his power base.
> 
> That's what Hitler was about, he wasn't a socialist, he was a greedy, control-freak, with a Napoleon complex, who wanted to rule the world, and kill all the "impure" people in it.



Why does that sounds so familiar?   Oh, right!

"Ultimately, the complete lives system does not create 'classes of Untermenschen whose lives and well being are deemed not worth spending money on,' but rather empowers us to decide fairly whom to save when genuine scarcity makes saving everyone impossible." -- Obama's Final Solution Health Care Adviser


----------



## Oddball

Vast LWC said:


> But, Hitler was not a collectivist, as he did not believe in the "collective" part.


Uh-huh.... That whole "Duetchland for Deutchlanders" thingy was really just another one of his semantic ruses, huh??


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vast LWC said:


> Take Henry VIII for example.
> 
> He nationalized religion in England, but not for some "socialist" plan.
> 
> He did it because he wanted to steal all the Catholic Church's wealth and use it to secure his power base.
> 
> That's what Hitler was about, he wasn't a socialist, he was a greedy, control-freak, with a Napoleon complex, who wanted to rule the world, and kill all the "impure" people in it.



Henry VIII realized that with Anne out of the way, he could go after Jane as well.  He needed that Catholic loot to hand out to Suffolk and his other supporters.  Henry was a terror on gouty legs.  Oh, my mistake -- that's Dick Cheney!


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> <Snip> (Edited: I'll just leave the link... If someone wants to see your original text they can go there or read it from your post.)
> 
> 
> 
> See, but here's the thing.
> 
> Hitler did indeed seize alot of businesses.  I'm with you there.
> 
> *But then, instead of incorporating them into the government, and distributing the profits equally to the people, which would be Socilalism,
> 
> ...he joined them to other existing businesses, creating large cartels and monopolized corporations.*
> If a government takes a business and gives it to someone else, that is NOT socialism.
> 
> Socialism is when a government takes control of business and runs it themselves, re-distributing the wealth equally among the populace.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> That's how socialists roll, Bubba.
> 
> And they don't redidtribute the wealth, they redistribute lack and misery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you wrote above, makes no sense, Dude.  The Nazis did not own or manage the means of production.  Big business did.  That is corporatism, not socialism.
Click to expand...


The Nazi's Owned Big Business,the means of production , and the people. Thats Totaliatarian. Socialism is a path to Totalitarianism.


----------



## Oddball

JakeStarkey said:


> Not at all (sigh).  You I can ignore from now on, Dude, because you are not only wrong you are also a yawn.


Ah yes....Yet another dreary self-declarer of victories.

Talk about a yawn.


----------



## Vast LWC

Dude said:


> I'm not misunderstanding anything.....And I'm not the one here picking flecks of pepper out of authoritarian piles of shit, in a lame attempt to draw a few paltry distinctions between Nazis and communists that don't add up to a hill of beans.



Ahh, but you're missing the point.

The Obama administration only reflects the USSR or the Chinese from a collectivist standpoint, and not in anywhere close to the extreme measures in either of those two nations.

From a political standpoint, rather than an economic one, he is NOT a totalitarian.

He is not, for instance, trying to consolidate power over the populace to a single individual or a small group, which is the very definition of a totalitarian movement.

Thus, as I said, he, and all liberals really, are simply trying to move closer to forms of governments like in modern France or Sweden.

Socialist Democracies.

But again, he's not trying to move the country all the way to the level of France, just a bit closer.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's how socialists roll, Bubba.
> 
> And they don't redidtribute the wealth, they redistribute lack and misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you wrote above, makes no sense, Dude.  The Nazis did not own or manage the means of production.  Big business did.  That is corporatism, not socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazi's Owned Big Business,the means of production , and the people. Thats Totaliatarian. Socialism is a path to Totalitarianism.
Click to expand...


Nutjob ~


----------



## manu1959

JakeStarkey said:


> The eugenics argument is bogus, period.  You will find less than 1/10th of 1% of high school and college instructors giving it any credit.  These are the folks teaching your kids and grandkids.  Your silly beliefs will die out, with your kids and grandkids thinking you were no different than nazis or KKK when it came to stupid hating.  Well, go for it, wierdos.



Emanuel bluntly admits that the cuts will not be pain-free. "Vague promises of savings from cutting waste, enhancing prevention and wellness, installing electronic medical records and improving quality are merely 'lipstick' cost control, more for show and public relations than for true change," he wrote last year (Health Affairs Feb. 27, 2008). 

Savings, he writes, will require changing how doctors think about their patients: Doctors take the Hippocratic Oath too seriously, "as an imperative to do everything for the patient regardless of the cost or effects on others" (Journal of the American Medical Association, June 18, 2008). 

DEADLY DOCTORS - New York Post


----------



## Oddball

Intense said:


> The Nazi's Owned Big Business,the means of production , and the people. Thats Totaliatarian. Socialism is a path to Totalitarianism.


It's just another variation on the same general theme of auththoritarian central planning.

The relatively picayune "differences" are of form rather than function.


----------



## Vast LWC

Dude said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take Henry VIII for example.
> 
> He nationalized religion in England, but not for some "socialist" plan.
> 
> He did it because he wanted to steal all the Catholic Church's wealth and use it to secure his power base.
> 
> That's what Hitler was about, he wasn't a socialist, he was a greedy, control-freak, with a Napoleon complex, who wanted to rule the world, and kill all the "impure" people in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I guess that "National Socialist Worker's Party" thingy was all just a far-right wing semantic ruse.
Click to expand...



Actually, yes, it was.  Hitler had culled all the leftists out of the party by 1934, and he started much earlier than that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

manu1959 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The eugenics argument is bogus, period.  You will find less than 1/10th of 1% of high school and college instructors giving it any credit.  These are the folks teaching your kids and grandkids.  Your silly beliefs will die out, with your kids and grandkids thinking you were no different than nazis or KKK when it came to stupid hating.  Well, go for it, wierdos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emanuel bluntly admits that the cuts will not be pain-free. "Vague promises of savings from cutting waste, enhancing prevention and wellness, installing electronic medical records and improving quality are merely 'lipstick' cost control, more for show and public relations than for true change," he wrote last year (Health Affairs Feb. 27, 2008).
> 
> Savings, he writes, will require changing how doctors think about their patients: Doctors take the Hippocratic Oath too seriously, "as an imperative to do everything for the patient regardless of the cost or effects on others" (Journal of the American Medical Association, June 18, 2008).
> 
> DEADLY DOCTORS - New York Post
Click to expand...


Nutjob ~ 

Hmmm. . . I wonder if all the wierdos are monikers for the same deranged poster.  If so, the Dems generally are going to sweep in 2010.  We will elect either a conservative Pub or a conservative Dem, which is fine - controlled systemic change for the all of the people.  

It took the GOP twenty years after FDR's first election to understand that.  I wonder if it will take that long this time?


----------



## Oddball

Vast LWC said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not misunderstanding anything.....And I'm not the one here picking flecks of pepper out of authoritarian piles of shit, in a lame attempt to draw a few paltry distinctions between Nazis and communists that don't add up to a hill of beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, but you're missing the point.
> 
> The Obama administration only reflects the USSR or the Chinese from a collectivist standpoint, and not in anywhere close to the extreme measures in either of those two nations.
> 
> From a political standpoint, rather than an economic one, he is NOT a totalitarian.
> 
> He is not, for instance, trying to consolidate power over the populace to a single individual or a small group, which is the very definition of a totalitarian movement.
> 
> Thus, as I said, he, and all liberals really, are simply trying to move closer to forms of governments like in modern France or Sweden.
> 
> Socialist Democracies.
> 
> But again, he's not trying to move the country all the way to the level of France, just a bit closer.
Click to expand...

I'm missing no point whatsoever.

Social totalitarianism comes with economic totalitarianism...It's a package deal.

And Barry Obolshevik isn't gonna settle for France, he's shooting straight for an amalgamation of the worst aspects of both Stalinist Russia and Nazi Germany.....In case you hadn't heard, both had death camps and extremely stratified societies based upon political affiliations.


----------



## Oddball

Vast LWC said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take Henry VIII for example.
> 
> He nationalized religion in England, but not for some "socialist" plan.
> 
> He did it because he wanted to steal all the Catholic Church's wealth and use it to secure his power base.
> 
> That's what Hitler was about, he wasn't a socialist, he was a greedy, control-freak, with a Napoleon complex, who wanted to rule the world, and kill all the "impure" people in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I guess that "National Socialist Worker's Party" thingy was all just a far-right wing semantic ruse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yes, it was.  Hitler had culled all the leftists out of the party by 1934, and he started much earlier than that.
Click to expand...

Oh, fuckin' brother!!


----------



## Vast LWC

*Dude.

You're so right!  We've been lying all along.  You found us out.

That's why France, Sweden, England, and Canada are ALL Totalitarian states!

The evil Dictators of all those nations are just pretending that Democracy exists!*

Ahh, I give up.  I have to go out for the evening.  Night all.


----------



## Oddball

How many medical breakthroughs are coming from  Canada, England, France and Sweden??

How many Americans fly to those countries to get treatment for serious illnesses??

I guess you also hadn't heard that our ancestors left those places to come to America.

The attitude of the american left is virtually identical to the city dwellers who've flocked to little mountain towns because they're different, then spend a lot of their time trying to make those different places more like the dumps they left.


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Thus my point:
> 
> Hitler was not a socialist, he was just a control-freak.
> 
> There are societies that combine socialism with democracy.
> 
> There are nations that combine totalitarianism with capitalism.
> 
> Hitler mixed capitalism with socialism as he saw fit in whatever way gave him and his cronies the most power.
> 
> And NONE of this has to do with modern liberalism, which attempts to combine Democracy with a mix of capitalism and socialism.
> 
> Modern liberalism tries to emulate governments like those of modern day France or Sweden, not to push toward "totalitarianism" or "Communism".
> 
> Has France become a Fascist state?  I think not, nor has Sweden, nor has any modern industrialized country that has a Socialist Democracy.



We Believe in Inalienable Right's. That include Life, liberty, and Property, or The Pursuit of Happiness. Equal Distribution is not a part of our foundation. It is in conflict with the right to Private Property. It is in conflict with the Individual. We are not Europe, nor do we impose our law on them. We have Fire in our reason for being. Let me share an example.

A declaration by the representatives of the United Colonies of North America, now met in general Congress at Philadelphia, setting forth the causes and necessity of their taking up arms.

If it was possible for men, who exercise their reason, to believe, that the Divine Author of our existence intended a part of the human race to hold an absolute property in, and an unbounded power over others, marked out by his infinite goodness and wisdom, as the objects of a legal domination never rightfully resistible, however severe and oppressive, the inhabitants of these colonies might at least require from the Parliament of Great Britain some evidence that this dreadful authority over them has been granted to that body. But a reverence for our great Creator, principles of humanity, and the dictates of common sense must convince all those who reflect upon the subject that government was instituted to promote the welfare of mankind and ought to be administered for the attainment of that end. .........


Yet, however blinded that assembly may be, by their intemperate rage for unlimited domination, so to slight justice and the opinion of mankind, we esteem ourselves bound, by obligations of respect to the rest of the world, to make known the justice of our cause. .....


Our cause is just. Our union is perfect. Our internal resources are great, and, if necessary, foreign assistance is undoubtedly attainable. We gratefully acknowledge, as signal instances of the Divine favor toward us, that his Providence would not permit us to be called into this severe controversy, until we were grown up to our present strength, had been previously exercised in warlike operation, and possessed of the means of defending ourselves. With hearts fortified with these animating reflections, we most solemnly, before God and the world, declare that, exerting the utmost energy of those powers which our beneficent Creator hath graciously bestowed upon us, the arms we have been compelled by our enemies to assume we will, in defiance of every hazard, with unabating firmness and perseverance, employ for the preservation of our liberties; being with our [one] mind resolved to die free men rather than live slaves.

Declaration of Taking Up Arms, July 6, 1775 


Think Ayn Rand. "Anthem". That is what Socialism means to me. Just farther along the path than how you see it. From Equality 7-2521, Back at ya.


----------



## manu1959

Vast LWC said:


> *Dude.
> 
> You're so right!  We've been lying all along.  You found us out.
> 
> That's why France, Sweden, England, and Canada are ALL Totalitarian states!
> 
> The evil Dictators of all those nations are just pretending that Democracy exists!*
> 
> Ahh, I give up.  I have to go out for the evening.  Night all.



interesting.....which clinic in sweden france england or canada would you rather go to than say....stanford......or houston if you have say....cancer.....


----------



## Vast LWC

Wait I have a few more minutes....



Intense said:


> We Believe in Inalienable Right's. That include Life, liberty, and Property, or The Pursuit of Happiness. Equal Distribution is not a part of our foundation. It is in conflict with the right to Private Property. It is in conflict with the Individual. We are not Europe, nor do we impose our law on them. We have Fire in our reason for being. Let me share an example.



<Snip> (Edited for brevity)

That is not part of the Consitution.  It's part of the Declaration of Independence.

In the CONSTITUTION it says: 

"We the people, in order to form a more perfect union, establish justics and insure domestic tranquility, provide for the common defense, *promote the general welfare *and insure the blessings of liberty to ourselves and our posterity"



> Declaration of Taking Up Arms, July 6, 1775  [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Think Ayn Rand. "Anthem". That is what Socialism means to me. Just farther along the path than how you see it. From Equality 7-2521, Back at ya.



But the fact that you're a fan of Ayn Rand explains a lot.


----------



## Oddball

That says "_*promote*_", not "_*provide*_", Scooter.


----------



## Vast LWC

Dude said:


> How many medical breakthroughs are coming from  Canada, England, France and Sweden??



No clue, do you have any figures from a credible source that could enlighten us?  I haven't been able to find any personally.

Since I have, in other threads been able to find figures from either the WHO, the OECD, or the Dept of HHS that have debunked just about every generalization the right has made about health care, I wouldn't be surprised if even this one turned out to be false.



> How many Americans fly to those countries to get treatment for serious illnesses??]



I don't know, Again, perhaps you could provide us with some figures from a credible source.



> I guess you also hadn't heard that our ancestors left those places to come to America.
> 
> The attitude of the american left is virtually identical to the city dwellers who've flocked to little mountain towns because they're different, then spend a lot of their time trying to make those different places more like the dumps they left.



Hmm, I guess you didn't hear about the recent headcount that indicates city populations have been growing much faster than rural populations worldwide in recent years?

By the way I like the new Avatar.


I see if I can find that for you later, but I must run now.  Night again all.


----------



## Intense

It's From The "DECLARATION OF TAKING UP ARMS:
RESOLUTIONS OF THE SECOND CONTINENTAL CONGRESS"
JULY 6, 1775

Here again is the Link. "Justice" is in conflict with "Equal Distribution". Liberty is in Conflict with "Equal Distribution".  Hamilton hijacked The Federal Government, in part with the "Promote The General Welfare".  He Imagined Limitless Power to Implement whatever he Imagined, without checks and balances, with zero regard for Enumerated Powers. You are doing the same. We are effectively continuing the argument between Madison and Jefferson V.S. Alexander Hamilton. Tyranny is still Tyranny, no matter the color you paint it. Even The Constitution is Under God, whether You accept it or not, is irrelevant. Who are You or I to play God with other Peoples money, void of consent?



Declaration of Taking Up Arms, July 6, 1775


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Wait I have a few more minutes....
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> We Believe in Inalienable Right's. That include Life, liberty, and Property, or The Pursuit of Happiness. Equal Distribution is not a part of our foundation. It is in conflict with the right to Private Property. It is in conflict with the Individual. We are not Europe, nor do we impose our law on them. We have Fire in our reason for being. Let me share an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Snip> (Edited for brevity)
> 
> That is not part of the Consitution.  It's part of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> In the CONSTITUTION it says:
> 
> "We the people, in order to form a more perfect union, establish justics and insure domestic tranquility, provide for the common defense, *promote the general welfare *and insure the blessings of liberty to ourselves and our posterity"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Declaration of Taking Up Arms, July 6, 1775  [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Think Ayn Rand. "Anthem". That is what Socialism means to me. Just farther along the path than how you see it. From Equality 7-2521, Back at ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the fact that you're a fan of Ayn Rand explains a lot.
Click to expand...


There is much of Ayn Rand I respect. I'm not an Atheist. There We disagree. The Individual is home to the Soul, Defend it at all cost. Conscience Dictates, not Group Thing.


----------



## Oddball

Vast LWC said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many medical breakthroughs are coming from  Canada, England, France and Sweden??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No clue, do you have any figures from a credible source that could enlighten us?  I haven't been able to find any personally.
> 
> Since I have, in other threads been able to find figures from either the WHO, the OECD, or the Dept of HHS that have debunked just about every generalization the right has made about health care, I wouldn't be surprised if even this one turned out to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans fly to those countries to get treatment for serious illnesses??]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, Again, perhaps you could provide us with some figures from a credible source.
Click to expand...

Nothing after "No clue" and "I don't know" matters...Especially your weak attempt to shift the onus back onto me to come up with the numbers. 

BYW....I'm not "the right" either.



> I guess you also hadn't heard that our ancestors left those places to come to America.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attitude of the american left is virtually identical to the city dwellers who've flocked to little mountain towns because they're different, then spend a lot of their time trying to make those different places more like the dumps they left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I guess you didn't hear about the recent headcount that indicates city populations have been growing much faster than rural populations worldwide in recent years?.
Click to expand...

How in the wide, wide world of sports is that non sequitur relevant to what I posted??


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> *Dude.
> 
> You're so right!  We've been lying all along.  You found us out.
> 
> That's why France, Sweden, England, and Canada are ALL Totalitarian states!
> 
> The evil Dictators of all those nations are just pretending that Democracy exists!*
> 
> Ahh, I give up.  I have to go out for the evening.  Night all.



You might more correctly state that Private Property and Individual Justice exist by the Arbitrary Consent of the State, it can be given or taken away, without regard to Justification. The same applies to Free will.


----------



## JakeStarkey

manu1959 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dude.
> 
> You're so right!  We've been lying all along.  You found us out.
> 
> That's why France, Sweden, England, and Canada are ALL Totalitarian states!
> 
> The evil Dictators of all those nations are just pretending that Democracy exists!*
> 
> Ahh, I give up.  I have to go out for the evening.  Night all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting.....which clinic in sweden france england or canada would you rather go to than say....stanford......or houston if you have say....cancer.....
Click to expand...


You just revealed the point on which you righter nuts fall.  No one argues the quality of American health care, only the accessibility.  Almost fifty million Americans don't have access to State U hospital much less Stanford or Houston.  I suggest that any reputable clinic in the USA, France, Sweden, etc, would be a blessing.

Now go do your homework and come back and tell us where the USA ranks in longevity and infant mortality with GB, FR, SWD, or CDA.  Hmmm?

That is what they are teaching your relatives and friends and your children and grandchildren at high school and university.  That your point of view is not only wrong but evil.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense said:


> It's From The "DECLARATION OF TAKING UP ARMS:
> RESOLUTIONS OF THE SECOND CONTINENTAL CONGRESS"
> JULY 6, 1775
> 
> Here again is the Link. "Justice" is in conflict with "Equal Distribution". Liberty is in Conflict with "Equal Distribution".  Hamilton hijacked The Federal Government, in part with the "Promote The General Welfare".  He Imagined Limitless Power to Implement whatever he Imagined, without checks and balances, with zero regard for Enumerated Powers. You are doing the same. We are effectively continuing the argument between Madison and Jefferson V.S. Alexander Hamilton. Tyranny is still Tyranny, no matter the color you paint it. Even The Constitution is Under God, whether You accept it or not, is irrelevant. Who are You or I to play God with other Peoples money, void of consent?
> 
> 
> 
> Declaration of Taking Up Arms, July 6, 1775



You will be one of those who tell God on that day of reckoning that you did this and that and the other for Him.  He will tell his angels, "Turn this bum's azz into the alley."


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vast LWC said:


> *Dude.
> 
> You're so right!  We've been lying all along.  You found us out.
> 
> That's why France, Sweden, England, and Canada are ALL Totalitarian states!
> 
> The evil Dictators of all those nations are just pretending that Democracy exists!*
> 
> Ahh, I give up.  I have to go out for the evening.  Night all.



         
(standing ovation)


----------



## AllieBaba

France, Sweden and England wouldn't exist if we didn't defend their asses every time they dig a deep hole.

As they're digging now. France is suffering from rioting, mobs and effigy burning on the streets. Anti-semitism is at an all-time high, Sweden is having issues with REAL neo-Nazis, and England, well, England, need I say more?


----------



## Oddball

JakeStarkey said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dude.
> 
> You're so right!  We've been lying all along.  You found us out.
> 
> That's why France, Sweden, England, and Canada are ALL Totalitarian states!
> 
> The evil Dictators of all those nations are just pretending that Democracy exists!*
> 
> Ahh, I give up.  I have to go out for the evening.  Night all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting.....which clinic in sweden france england or canada would you rather go to than say....stanford......or houston if you have say....cancer.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just revealed the point on which you righter nuts fall.  No one argues the quality of American health care, only the accessibility.  Almost fifty million Americans don't have access to State U hospital much less Stanford or Houston.  I suggest that any reputable clinic in the USA, France, Sweden, etc, would be a blessing.
> 
> Now go do your homework and come back and tell us where the USA ranks in longevity and infant mortality with GB, FR, SWD, or CDA.  Hmmm?
> 
> That is what they are teaching your relatives and friends and your children and grandchildren at high school and university.  That your point of view is not only wrong but evil.
Click to expand...

Really going hard after the title of USMB's most self-righteous asshole, aren't you??


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dude.
> 
> You're so right!  We've been lying all along.  You found us out.
> 
> That's why France, Sweden, England, and Canada are ALL Totalitarian states!
> 
> The evil Dictators of all those nations are just pretending that Democracy exists!*
> 
> Ahh, I give up.  I have to go out for the evening.  Night all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting.....which clinic in sweden france england or canada would you rather go to than say....stanford......or houston if you have say....cancer.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just revealed the point on which you righter nuts fall.  No one argues the quality of American health care, only the accessibility.  Almost fifty million Americans don't have access to State U hospital much less Stanford or Houston.  I suggest that any reputable clinic in the USA, France, Sweden, etc, would be a blessing.
> 
> Now go do your homework and come back and tell us where the USA ranks in longevity and infant mortality with GB, FR, SWD, or CDA.  Hmmm?
> 
> That is what they are teaching your relatives and friends and your children and grandchildren at high school and university.  That your point of view is not only wrong but evil.
Click to expand...

the 50 mil figure is messed with, and not accurate, if you take into account they include illegals in it and people that are just between jobs

and the WHO rankings are unfair because they use different standards for different countries(basically what ever the country decides) like they dont count a child born untill its at least a week old in some countries


----------



## Oddball

DiveCon said:


> *the 50 mil figure is messed with, and not accurate, if you take into account they include illegals in it and people that are just between jobs*
> and the WHO rankings are unfair because they use different standards for different countries(basically what ever the country decides) like they dont count a child born untill its at least a week old in some countries


And people who qualify for Medicare/Medicaid but have yet to apply for it.

But honesty isn't the strong suit of the committed authoritarian statist.


----------



## MarcATL

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so much to catch up with.
> 
> I really must have struck a nerve.
> 
> To the people accusing me of lying.  I did not lie at all.  I told the exact truth as I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you arent the judge of what's true. The fact is anyone who watches Glenn regularly knows you're outright lying when you claim he is inciting people to violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Mr Beck hosted a program where he spent most of it *strongly suggesting that Nazi Eugenics and the Democrats plan for public health care were basically the same thing, and that Mr Obama and his staff were basically the same as Hitler and Goering.*  (This is a fact about Beck.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those are accurate facts. The fact these legitimate points dont bother you about the Obama administration is downright frightening. His Czars speaking on involuntary sterilization through the nations water supply. Death counseling for seniors. Suggesting we shouldnt spend money on seniors if they cost too much. suggesting that already born children can be killed if their parents wanted to abort them. Holy crap the only thing they havent suggested is actual death camps. And you see absolutely no legitimate connection between this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and he accurately backed it up. Obama is a totalitarian. He is more than willing to seize as much power as he can and he is actively doing so. And we the people need to stop this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is sincere. He isnt faking emotional outbursts.
> 
> 
> 
> So because youre ignoring obvious parallels we are supposed to?
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he was showing parallels. He was explaining why this administration is dangerous. And he has obviously succeeded if you want to silence him so much.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't want to believe the worst in people. He just isnt stupid enough to stick his head in the sand when there are so many freaking signs.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has recently been speaking about maybe it would have been better if his grandmother died instead of going through costly proceedures to extend her life. If he is throwing his grandmother under the bus, do you honestly think he gives a damn about yours?
> 
> And glen is trying to give him the benefit of the doubt. It's who glen is. He doesnt want to think the worst of people. But again he isnt going to ignore reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause encouraging non-violent protests is extremely incendiary. Got ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar when you try to claim someone advocating non-violent uprising is trying to incite violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Attacks on your opponent's character, as opposed to disputing the facts themselves, do not win an argument.
> 
> Which is probably why this thread has gone on for 28 pages.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. Your attacks on Glenn's character instead of addressing the facts themselves do not win arguments. Trying to silence your political opponents does not win arguments. The fact is your position is indefensible so you have to attack Glenn and try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have proof that my facts are false?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um the actual broadcast shows your "facts" are wrong. If you would stop confusing your opinion for fact, you'd probably get alittle further with your arguments.
> 
> But until you stop claiming that encouraging non violent resistance is somehow inciting rebellion, you have zero credibility. You have no facts to begin with.
Click to expand...

Boy...I have never seen someone with their head jammed so far up Glen Beck's ass as I have here in my life...ever.

Dude...are you cupping his balls too? If so, you can let go now...he needs to breathe, or cry some more.

Sheesh!

*SMH*


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so much to catch up with.
> 
> I really must have struck a nerve.
> 
> To the people accusing me of lying.  I did not lie at all.  I told the exact truth as I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you arent the judge of what's true. The fact is anyone who watches Glenn regularly knows you're outright lying when you claim he is inciting people to violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those are accurate facts. The fact these legitimate points dont bother you about the Obama administration is downright frightening. His Czars speaking on involuntary sterilization through the nations water supply. Death counseling for seniors. Suggesting we shouldnt spend money on seniors if they cost too much. suggesting that already born children can be killed if their parents wanted to abort them. Holy crap the only thing they havent suggested is actual death camps. And you see absolutely no legitimate connection between this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and he accurately backed it up. Obama is a totalitarian. He is more than willing to seize as much power as he can and he is actively doing so. And we the people need to stop this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is sincere. He isnt faking emotional outbursts.
> 
> 
> 
> So because youre ignoring obvious parallels we are supposed to?
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he was showing parallels. He was explaining why this administration is dangerous. And he has obviously succeeded if you want to silence him so much.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't want to believe the worst in people. He just isnt stupid enough to stick his head in the sand when there are so many freaking signs.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has recently been speaking about maybe it would have been better if his grandmother died instead of going through costly proceedures to extend her life. If he is throwing his grandmother under the bus, do you honestly think he gives a damn about yours?
> 
> And glen is trying to give him the benefit of the doubt. It's who glen is. He doesnt want to think the worst of people. But again he isnt going to ignore reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause encouraging non-violent protests is extremely incendiary. Got ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar when you try to claim someone advocating non-violent uprising is trying to incite violence.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Your attacks on Glenn's character instead of addressing the facts themselves do not win arguments. Trying to silence your political opponents does not win arguments. The fact is your position is indefensible so you have to attack Glenn and try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have proof that my facts are false?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um the actual broadcast shows your "facts" are wrong. If you would stop confusing your opinion for fact, you'd probably get alittle further with your arguments.
> 
> But until you stop claiming that encouraging non violent resistance is somehow inciting rebellion, you have zero credibility. You have no facts to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy...I have never seen someone with their head jammed so far up Glen Beck's ass as I have here in my life...ever.
> 
> Dude...are you cupping his balls too? If so, you can let go now...he needs to breathe, or cry some more.
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> *SMH*
Click to expand...

ah, so Glen Beck is an asshole, so its ok to completely LIE about what he said?>

very interesting set of morals you have


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's From The "DECLARATION OF TAKING UP ARMS:
> RESOLUTIONS OF THE SECOND CONTINENTAL CONGRESS"
> JULY 6, 1775
> 
> Here again is the Link. "Justice" is in conflict with "Equal Distribution". Liberty is in Conflict with "Equal Distribution".  Hamilton hijacked The Federal Government, in part with the "Promote The General Welfare".  He Imagined Limitless Power to Implement whatever he Imagined, without checks and balances, with zero regard for Enumerated Powers. You are doing the same. We are effectively continuing the argument between Madison and Jefferson V.S. Alexander Hamilton. Tyranny is still Tyranny, no matter the color you paint it. Even The Constitution is Under God, whether You accept it or not, is irrelevant. Who are You or I to play God with other Peoples money, void of consent?
> 
> 
> 
> Declaration of Taking Up Arms, July 6, 1775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be one of those who tell God on that day of reckoning that you did this and that and the other for Him.  He will tell his angels, "Turn this bum's azz into the alley."
Click to expand...


God Bless You Too. And Your assessment is based on what ? Can't get past that Inalienable Right thing can you. You do have the Right to condemn Yourself, though I advise against it. I'm gonna do you a big favor and drop it here. I forgive you.


----------



## MarcATL

I wouldn't mention the word MORALS if I were a Right-Winger.

Ensign, Sanford, Mr. "Wide Stance", other members of The Family...

That's like Satan talking about righteousness.


----------



## Intense

MarcATL said:


> I wouldn't mention the word MORALS if I were a Right-Winger.
> 
> Ensign, Sanford, Mr. "Wide Stance", other members of The Family...
> 
> That's like Satan talking about righteousness.



Is this a new DNC daily talking point?  Attack the right on religion? 

Just out of curiosity do you personally believe in God? 

What is Your favorite Bible Chapter?

Whom is your favorite Old Testament Author?

So You claim that because We are from the Right We cannot be Moral?

Do you know what a Bigot is?


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> I wouldn't mention the word MORALS if I were a Right-Winger.
> 
> Ensign, Sanford, Mr. "Wide Stance", other members of The Family...
> 
> That's like Satan talking about righteousness.


since when do what those dipshits do have anything to do with me?
i didnt vote for any of them


----------



## MarcATL

Intense said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mention the word MORALS if I were a Right-Winger.
> 
> Ensign, Sanford, Mr. "Wide Stance", other members of The Family...
> 
> That's like Satan talking about righteousness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a new DNC daily talking point?  Attack the right on religion?
> 
> Just out of curiosity do you personally believe in God?
> 
> What is Your favorite Bible Chapter?
> 
> Whom is your favorite Old Testament Author?
> 
> So You claim that because We are from the Right We cannot be Moral?
> 
> Do you know what a Bigot is?
Click to expand...

Don't go there with me child, I start my day each day with prayer and bible study...

This quarter I'm studying the Johnanine Letters

I'm a proud and practicing Christian.

Bible Chapter? Huh? You meant BOOK right?

Old Testament...hmmm...never thought about it, but I'll go with Moses, because of what he did.

No, scratch that...David...Psalms is just off the hook, perhaps its a tie.

I'm claiming that the Right are hypocrits and parasites...JUST like the  blasted Pharasees.

Capice?


----------



## MarcATL

DiveCon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mention the word MORALS if I were a Right-Winger.
> 
> Ensign, Sanford, Mr. "Wide Stance", other members of The Family...
> 
> That's like Satan talking about righteousness.
> 
> 
> 
> since when do what those dipshits do have anything to do with me?
> i didnt vote for any of them
Click to expand...

They are all RAGING Right-Wingers, and I do mean RAGING.

If you align yourself with their side, then it has something to do with you, as far as our "debate" on this Political Discussion Forum website is concerned.


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mention the word MORALS if I were a Right-Winger.
> 
> Ensign, Sanford, Mr. "Wide Stance", other members of The Family...
> 
> That's like Satan talking about righteousness.
> 
> 
> 
> since when do what those dipshits do have anything to do with me?
> i didnt vote for any of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all RAGING Right-Wingers, and I do mean RAGING.
> 
> If you align yourself with their side, then it has something to do with you, as far as our "debate" on this Political Discussion Forum website is concerned.
Click to expand...

no, it doesnt
i dont give a rats ass what those guys did since i never voted for them


----------



## MarcATL

DiveCon...I can understand why you wouldn't want to assoiate yourself with such scum, but the truth of the matter is you guys are all self-proclaimed conservatives.

As such, you share many of the same political beliefs and attitudes.

That puts you square on their side.

I didn't ask you if you voted for them, nor did I imply or suggest that. Unless you're in their state or jurisdiction that would be impossible...don't play silly childish games now...lets be real.


----------



## elvis

MarcATL said:


> DiveCon...I can understand why you wouldn't want to assoiate yourself with such scum, but the truth of the matter is you guys are all self-proclaimed conservatives.
> 
> As such, you share many of the same political beliefs and attitudes.
> 
> That puts you square on their side.
> 
> I didn't ask you if you voted for them, nor did I imply or suggest that. Unless you're in their state or jurisdiction that would be impossible...don't play silly childish games now...lets be real.



whatever you say, Comrade Stalin.


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> DiveCon...I can understand why you wouldn't want to assoiate yourself with such scum, but the truth of the matter is you guys are all self-proclaimed conservatives.
> 
> As such, you share many of the same political beliefs and attitudes.
> 
> That puts you square on their side.
> 
> I didn't ask you if you voted for them, nor did I imply or suggest that. Unless you're in their state or jurisdiction that would be impossible...don't play silly childish games now...lets be real.


gotta love how you use guilt by association but dont do the same for the guys on your side


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon...I can understand why you wouldn't want to assoiate yourself with such scum, but the truth of the matter is you guys are all self-proclaimed conservatives.
> 
> As such, you share many of the same political beliefs and attitudes.
> 
> That puts you square on their side.
> 
> I didn't ask you if you voted for them, nor did I imply or suggest that. Unless you're in their state or jurisdiction that would be impossible...don't play silly childish games now...lets be real.
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love how you use guilt by association but dont do the same for the guys on your side
Click to expand...


Those individuals have been blessed by the Ossiah, hence all their sins are washed away.


----------



## MarcATL

elvis3577 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon...I can understand why you wouldn't want to assoiate yourself with such scum, but the truth of the matter is you guys are all self-proclaimed conservatives.
> 
> As such, you share many of the same political beliefs and attitudes.
> 
> That puts you square on their side.
> 
> I didn't ask you if you voted for them, nor did I imply or suggest that. Unless you're in their state or jurisdiction that would be impossible...don't play silly childish games now...lets be real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever you say, Comrade Stalin.
Click to expand...

OK Tru Amerikkkan...U rule.



DiveCon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon...I can understand why you wouldn't want to assoiate yourself with such scum, but the truth of the matter is you guys are all self-proclaimed conservatives.
> 
> As such, you share many of the same political beliefs and attitudes.
> 
> That puts you square on their side.
> 
> I didn't ask you if you voted for them, nor did I imply or suggest that. Unless you're in their state or jurisdiction that would be impossible...don't play silly childish games now...lets be real.
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love how you use guilt by association but dont do the same for the guys on your side
Click to expand...

Don't try the victim role on me now.

If the RW politicos weren't so guilty of hedging, supporting and utterly failing to denounce those scumbags publicly this wouldn't be an issue.

But because they choose to passive-aggressively support them...you get the guilt by association.

Take it up with your leaders, bub, not with me. They brought this down on your head...not me.


----------



## elvis

MarcATL said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon...I can understand why you wouldn't want to assoiate yourself with such scum, but the truth of the matter is you guys are all self-proclaimed conservatives.
> 
> As such, you share many of the same political beliefs and attitudes.
> 
> That puts you square on their side.
> 
> I didn't ask you if you voted for them, nor did I imply or suggest that. Unless you're in their state or jurisdiction that would be impossible...don't play silly childish games now...lets be real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever you say, Comrade Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK Tru Amerikkkan...U rule.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon...I can understand why you wouldn't want to assoiate yourself with such scum, but the truth of the matter is you guys are all self-proclaimed conservatives.
> 
> As such, you share many of the same political beliefs and attitudes.
> 
> That puts you square on their side.
> 
> I didn't ask you if you voted for them, nor did I imply or suggest that. Unless you're in their state or jurisdiction that would be impossible...don't play silly childish games now...lets be real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gotta love how you use guilt by association but dont do the same for the guys on your side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try the victim role on me now.
> 
> If the RW politicos weren't so guilty of hedging, supporting and utterly failing to denounce those scumbags publicly this wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> But because they choose to passive-aggressively support them...you get the guilt by association.
> 
> Take it up with your leaders, bub, not with me. They brought this down on your head...not me.
Click to expand...

Hey.  you assumed because someone leans right he is united with these "right wing thugs" or whatever you said.  two can play at that game.


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon...I can understand why you wouldn't want to assoiate yourself with such scum, but the truth of the matter is you guys are all self-proclaimed conservatives.
> 
> As such, you share many of the same political beliefs and attitudes.
> 
> That puts you square on their side.
> 
> I didn't ask you if you voted for them, nor did I imply or suggest that. Unless you're in their state or jurisdiction that would be impossible...don't play silly childish games now...lets be real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever you say, Comrade Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK Tru Amerikkkan...U rule.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon...I can understand why you wouldn't want to assoiate yourself with such scum, but the truth of the matter is you guys are all self-proclaimed conservatives.
> 
> As such, you share many of the same political beliefs and attitudes.
> 
> That puts you square on their side.
> 
> I didn't ask you if you voted for them, nor did I imply or suggest that. Unless you're in their state or jurisdiction that would be impossible...don't play silly childish games now...lets be real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gotta love how you use guilt by association but dont do the same for the guys on your side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try the victim role on me now.
> 
> If the RW politicos weren't so guilty of hedging, supporting and utterly failing to denounce those scumbags publicly this wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> But because they choose to passive-aggressively support them...you get the guilt by association.
> 
> Take it up with your leaders, bub, not with me. They brought this down on your head...not me.
Click to expand...

how about i dont have leaders, asshole


----------



## Intense

MarcATL said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mention the word MORALS if I were a Right-Winger.
> 
> Ensign, Sanford, Mr. "Wide Stance", other members of The Family...
> 
> That's like Satan talking about righteousness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a new DNC daily talking point?  Attack the right on religion?
> 
> Just out of curiosity do you personally believe in God?
> 
> What is Your favorite Bible Chapter?
> 
> Whom is your favorite Old Testament Author?
> 
> So You claim that because We are from the Right We cannot be Moral?
> 
> Do you know what a Bigot is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't go there with me child, I start my day each day with prayer and bible study...
> 
> This quarter I'm studying the Johnanine Letters
> 
> I'm a proud and practicing Christian.
> 
> Bible Chapter? Huh? You meant BOOK right?
> 
> Old Testament...hmmm...never thought about it, but I'll go with Moses, because of what he did.
> 
> No, scratch that...David...Psalms is just off the hook, perhaps its a tie.
> 
> I'm claiming that the Right are hypocrits and parasites...JUST like the  blasted Pharasees.
> 
> Capice?
Click to expand...


I'm Truly glad that you start your day off with prayer and bible study. Here is a cool Trinitarian Bible Link that I think you would approve of.    Welcome to Holy Bible the site dedicated to God's word. check out the Online KJV (King James Version) bible and a search.
Great Search Engine. Clean copy/paste.

I am prejudice towards Jeremiah, Ezekiel, and Isaiah. John & Paul NT

Your reference was judgmental and bigoted. The reason I asked you about your faith is I will not accept Religious instruction from non believers, there are many here. I'm Conservative, I Believe, and do my best to put God First. Life, Liberty, and Property, or the Pursuit of happiness trace back as far as John Locke, Inalienable Right. Conscience over whats popular. These aspects are under open assault from the Left, which is State control oriented. As in, can't buy, sell, or trade, without their consent. I'm not spoon feeding you, I'm not force feeding you, I'm saying Like James Madison....

Because we hold it for a fundamental and undeniable truth, "that religion or the duty which we owe to our Creator and the manner of discharging it, can be directed only by reason and conviction, not by force or violence." The Religion then of every man must be left to the conviction and conscience of every man; and it is the right of every man to exercise it as these may dictate. This right is in its nature an unalienable right. It is unalienable, because the opinions of men, depending only on the evidence contemplated by their own minds cannot follow the dictates of other men: It is unalienable also, because what is here a right towards men, is a duty towards the Creator. It is the duty of every man to render to the Creator such homage and such only as he believes to be acceptable to him. This duty is precedent, both in order of time and in degree of obligation, to the claims of Civil Society. Before any man can be considerd as a member of Civil Society, he must be considered as a subject of the Governour of the Universe: And if a member of Civil Society, do it with a saving of his allegiance to the Universal Sovereign. We maintain therefore that in matters of Religion, no man's right is abridged by the institution of Civil Society and that Religion is wholly exempt from its cognizance. True it is, that no other rule exists, by which any question which may divide a Society, can be ultimately determined, but the will of the majority; but it is also true that the majority may trespass on the rights of the minority. 

Because Religion be exempt from the authority of the Society at large, still less can it be subject to that of the Legislative Body. The latter are but the creatures and vicegerents of the former. Their jurisdiction is both derivative and limited: it is limited with regard to the co-ordinate departments, more necessarily is it limited with regard to the constituents. The preservation of a free Government requires not merely, that the metes and bounds which separate each department of power be invariably maintained; but more especially that neither of them be suffered to overleap the great Barrier which defends the rights of the people. The Rulers who are guilty of such an encroachment, exceed the commission from which they derive their authority, and are Tyrants. The People who submit to it are governed by laws made neither by themselves nor by an authority derived from them, and are slaves. 

Because it is proper to take alarm at the first experiment on our liberties. We hold this prudent jealousy to be the first duty of Citizens, and one of the noblest characteristics of the late Revolution. The free men of America did not wait till usurped power had strengthened itself by exercise, and entagled the question in precedents. They saw all the consequences in the principle, and they avoided the consequences by denying the principle. We revere this lesson too much soon to forget it. Who does not see that the same authority which can establish Christianity, in exclusion of all other Religions, may establish with the same ease any particular sect of Christians, in exclusion of all other Sects? that the same authority which can force a citizen to contribute three pence only of his property for the support of any one establishment, may force him to conform to any other establishment in all cases whatsoever? 

Because the Bill violates the equality which ought to be the basis of every law, and which is more indispensible, in proportion as the validity or expediency of any law is more liable to be impeached. If "all men are by nature equally free and independent," all men are to be considered as entering into Society on equal conditions; as relinquishing no more, and therefore retaining no less, one than another, of their natural rights. Above all are they to be considered as retaining an "equal title to the free exercise of Religion according to the dictates of Conscience." Whilst we assert for ourselves a freedom to embrace, to profess and to observe the Religion which we believe to be of divine origin, we cannot deny an equal freedom to those whose minds have not yet yielded to the evidence which has convinced us. If this freedom be abused, it is an offence against God, not against man: To God, therefore, not to man, must an account of it be rendered. As the Bill violates equality by subjecting some to peculiar burdens, so it violates the same principle, by granting to others peculiar exemptions. Are the quakers and Menonists the only sects who think a compulsive support of their Religions unnecessary and unwarrantable? can their piety alone be entrusted with the care of public worship? Ought their Religions to be endowed above all others with extraordinary privileges by which proselytes may be enticed from all others? We think too favorably of the justice and good sense of these demoninations to believe that they either covet pre-eminences over their fellow citizens or that they will be seduced by them from the common opposition to the measure. 

Because the Bill implies either that the Civil Magistrate is a competent Judge of Religious Truth; or that he may employ Religion as an engine of Civil policy. The first is an arrogant pretension falsified by the contradictory opinions of Rulers in all ages, and throughout the world: the second an unhallowed perversion of the means of salvation. 

Because we hold it for a fundamental and undeniable truth, "that religion or the duty which we owe to our Creator and the manner of discharging it, can be directed only by reason and conviction, not by force or violence." The Religion then of every man must be left to the conviction and conscience of every man; and it is the right of every man to exercise it as these may dictate. This right is in its nature an unalienable right. It is unalienable, because the opinions of men, depending only on the evidence contemplated by their own minds cannot follow the dictates of other men: It is unalienable also, because what is here a right towards men, is a duty towards the Creator. It is the duty of every man to render to the Creator such homage and such only as he believes to be acceptable to him. This duty is precedent, both in order of time and in degree of obligation, to the claims of Civil Society. Before any man can be considerd as a member of Civil Society, he must be considered as a subject of the Governour of the Universe: And if a member of Civil Society, do it with a saving of his allegiance to the Universal Sovereign. We maintain therefore that in matters of Religion, no man's right is abridged by the institution of Civil Society and that Religion is wholly exempt from its cognizance. True it is, that no other rule exists, by which any question which may divide a Society, can be ultimately determined, but the will of the majority; but it is also true that the majority may trespass on the rights of the minority. 

Because Religion be exempt from the authority of the Society at large, still less can it be subject to that of the Legislative Body. The latter are but the creatures and vicegerents of the former. Their jurisdiction is both derivative and limited: it is limited with regard to the co-ordinate departments, more necessarily is it limited with regard to the constituents. The preservation of a free Government requires not merely, that the metes and bounds which separate each department of power be invariably maintained; but more especially that neither of them be suffered to overleap the great Barrier which defends the rights of the people. The Rulers who are guilty of such an encroachment, exceed the commission from which they derive their authority, and are Tyrants. The People who submit to it are governed by laws made neither by themselves nor by an authority derived from them, and are slaves. 

Because it is proper to take alarm at the first experiment on our liberties. We hold this prudent jealousy to be the first duty of Citizens, and one of the noblest characteristics of the late Revolution. The free men of America did not wait till usurped power had strengthened itself by exercise, and entagled the question in precedents. They saw all the consequences in the principle, and they avoided the consequences by denying the principle. We revere this lesson too much soon to forget it. Who does not see that the same authority which can establish Christianity, in exclusion of all other Religions, may establish with the same ease any particular sect of Christians, in exclusion of all other Sects? that the same authority which can force a citizen to contribute three pence only of his property for the support of any one establishment, may force him to conform to any other establishment in all cases whatsoever? 

Because the Bill violates the equality which ought to be the basis of every law, and which is more indispensible, in proportion as the validity or expediency of any law is more liable to be impeached. If "all men are by nature equally free and independent," all men are to be considered as entering into Society on equal conditions; as relinquishing no more, and therefore retaining no less, one than another, of their natural rights. Above all are they to be considered as retaining an "equal title to the free exercise of Religion according to the dictates of Conscience." Whilst we assert for ourselves a freedom to embrace, to profess and to observe the Religion which we believe to be of divine origin, we cannot deny an equal freedom to those whose minds have not yet yielded to the evidence which has convinced us. If this freedom be abused, it is an offence against God, not against man: To God, therefore, not to man, must an account of it be rendered. As the Bill violates equality by subjecting some to peculiar burdens, so it violates the same principle, by granting to others peculiar exemptions. Are the quakers and Menonists the only sects who think a compulsive support of their Religions unnecessary and unwarrantable? can their piety alone be entrusted with the care of public worship? Ought their Religions to be endowed above all others with extraordinary privileges by which proselytes may be enticed from all others? We think too favorably of the justice and good sense of these demoninations to believe that they either covet pre-eminences over their fellow citizens or that they will be seduced by them from the common opposition to the measure. 

Because the Bill implies either that the Civil Magistrate is a competent Judge of Religious Truth; or that he may employ Religion as an engine of Civil policy. The first is an arrogant pretension falsified by the contradictory opinions of Rulers in all ages, and throughout the world: the second an unhallowed perversion of the means of salvation. .......

Religious Freedom Page: Memorial and Remonstrance Against Religious Assessments, James Madison (1785)


----------



## Rational Man

I don't think Glen Beck will be on Fox Noise much longer.  His show is losing sponsors right and left after the crazy stuff he has been saying/doing lately.  Even Fox will pull the plug on him if all the advertisers desert him.  Maybe even O'Reilly will quit sucking Beck's cock every night, too.


----------



## DiveCon

Rational Man said:


> I don't think Glen Beck will be on Fox Noise much longer.  His show is losing sponsors right and left after the crazy stuff he has been saying/doing lately.  Even Fox will pull the plug on him if all the advertisers desert him.  Maybe even O'Reilly will quit sucking Beck's cock every night, too.


more lies

you are also claiming kerry won Ohio too
i bet you are just another retread of that moron


----------



## MarcATL

Intense,

And was your "test" not also judgemental and bigoted?

You claimed that you will not take religious instruction from non-believers.

I dunno what that means, because all the "religious instruction" we need in the world is i found in Scripture, so it doesn't matter who says it, once its substantiated by Scripture...KJV yes.

I don't take kindly to those types of tactics at all, it was a Pharisee move on your part.

You do realize that right?

BTW...I didn't bother to read that read stuff...sounds like Republican rhetoric, nothing at all to do with things of spiritual nature.


----------



## MarcATL

DiveCon said:


> how about i dont have leaders, asshole


You mean you have your own one-man nation all to your self?

WoW!!


----------



## KittenKoder

MarcATL said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about i dont have leaders, asshole
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you have your own one-man nation all to your self?
> 
> WoW!!
Click to expand...


You don't have to follow rulers, nor agree with them.


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about i dont have leaders, asshole
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you have your own one-man nation all to your self?
> 
> WoW!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to follow rulers, nor agree with them.
Click to expand...

clearly he is too fucking stupid to understand that simple concept


----------



## MarcATL

Whats funny is, I bet that the both of you bow down and/or drop on bended knee at the mere mention of Ronald Reagan.


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> Whats funny is, I bet that the both of you bow down and/or drop on bended knee at the mere mention of Ronald Reagan.


you just keep proving yourself a moron


----------



## MarcATL

Ouch!!! Too close for comfort huh? My bad.


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> Ouch!!! Too close for comfort huh? My bad.


nope, i was pissed at Reagan for never submitting a balance budget to congress
but
he was a damn sight better than Bush or Obama

and you just keep proving over and over how fucking stupid you are
keep it up


----------



## KittenKoder

MarcATL said:


> Ouch!!! Too close for comfort huh? My bad.



No, DiveCon is right on with his point. I don't even know that much about Reagan, other than the fact that one of my favorite RPGs has a character races of zombies called the Reaganites.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

DiveCon said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i saw him post the OP to this thread and looked at the time and the repeat of Becks show was just coming on
> so i tuned to FNC and watched it
> the OP is a complete LIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you without even watching it. I don't like Beck, but he's far from stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Becks radio show was ok when i would listen(not that often) but his tv show he goes too far for my tastes
> but to outright lie about what he is saying is wrong
> hannity wastes too much time trying to get people to answer yes/no questions, Greta spends too much time on "missing girl" stories
> 
> FNC has become too predictable
Click to expand...


What is your opinion of O'Reilly?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several major advertisers have already pulled their spots from his show, including (but not limited to) GEICO, Proctor and Gamble, Progressive Insurance and Lawyers.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want their ads to air on _Becks_ show. They are not dumb enough to pull ads from Fox (the highest rated cable news outlet for 8+ years running).
> 
> Wow major coup!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just so.  Not about what's so, but what sells, and on Fox that is shari'a trash for shari'a trash.
Click to expand...


You're a fucking idiot. Do you even know what Shari'a is??

Sharia 
Arabic: 'ash-shar&#299;¢a 
Turkish: &#350;eriat

The law system inspired by the Koran, the Sunna, older Arabic law systems, parallel traditions, and work of Muslim scholars over the two first centuries of Islam.
Sharia is often referred to as Islamic law, but this is wrong, as only a small part is irrefutably based upon the core Islamic text, the Koran. Correct designations would be "Muslim Law", "Islam-inspired", "Islam-derived," or even "the law system of Muslims."
This is well known to most Muslims, yet Sharia is always referred to as "based upon the Koran", hence it is the "will of God."


----------



## Intense

MarcATL said:


> Intense,
> 
> And was your "test" not also judgemental and bigoted?
> 
> You claimed that you will not take religious instruction from non-believers.
> 
> I dunno what that means, because all the "religious instruction" we need in the world is i found in Scripture, so it doesn't matter who says it, once its substantiated by Scripture...KJV yes.
> 
> I don't take kindly to those types of tactics at all, it was a Pharisee move on your part.
> 
> You do realize that right?
> 
> BTW...I didn't bother to read that read stuff...sounds like Republican rhetoric, nothing at all to do with things of spiritual nature.



No, not at all. I had no prior knowledge of your claim, you had not addressed it yet.  I was previously I needed to confirm here you were coming from. You say you are Christian, that is enough, I do not doubt or challenge your claim. I suspected that you were an atheist Troll, giving Religious Instruction  for amusement. You have satisfied my suspicion, and put that to rest. We may be politically opposed, separate that, from the rest.

If I had never seen a bible once in my life, I would still have a relation ship with God through Conscience. I highly recommend you study Locke on the issue of conscience. 

It is a sad realization that you resect the writings of James Madison in relation to Separation of Church & State, Conscience before Patriotism, God before Government, I'm not judging you, I'm just let down.

I moved past questioning your Religious motive before I sent out that last Post, obviously, you have not moved on.


----------



## Intense

Lonestar_logic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you without even watching it. I don't like Beck, but he's far from stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Becks radio show was ok when i would listen(not that often) but his tv show he goes too far for my tastes
> but to outright lie about what he is saying is wrong
> hannity wastes too much time trying to get people to answer yes/no questions, Greta spends too much time on "missing girl" stories
> 
> FNC has become too predictable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your opinion of O'Reilly?
Click to expand...


I think that he is an egotist, populist, and opportunist. It's like not If he will turn on Glen, but when. The answer to when is when Glen is down for the count. O'Reilly has undermined many a conservative tactic, at the most critical time, not as bad as Specter, but he does blow with the wind.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I still have not seen one person post a link showing glenn beck calling for people to be violent.

CAN ANYONE ACTUALLY SHOW ME A LINK WHERE BECK IS TELLING PEOPLE TO BE VIOLENT?

I did a search on youtube and only found vids of him telling people the opposite, pleading  almost for people to be non-violent and respectful in their opposition.

With that being said I call EVERYONE in this thread who says Beck is trying to incite violence a LIAR>

Prove me wrong with a video of him seriously telling people to get violent.  Or a link to a story of his where he encourages violence.  Till then you can all keep acting like idiots and following the huffington post talking points without verifying for yourselves.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Intense said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Becks radio show was ok when i would listen(not that often) but his tv show he goes too far for my tastes
> but to outright lie about what he is saying is wrong
> hannity wastes too much time trying to get people to answer yes/no questions, Greta spends too much time on "missing girl" stories
> 
> FNC has become too predictable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion of O'Reilly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that he is an egotist, populist, and opportunist. It's like not If he will turn on Glen, but when. The answer to when is when Glen is down for the count. O'Reilly has undermined many a conservative tactic, at the most critical time, not as bad as Specter, but he does blow with the wind.
Click to expand...


Can you cite any specifics where O'Reilly has undermined many conservative tactics?

The reason I ask, is because I've read a lot of his books and I catch his show every once in a while and he seems to me to be the epitome of an individual thinker.

So if he has undermined any ideologues tactic, I'm willing to bet it was for the best.


----------



## Oddball

Lonestar_logic said:


> Can you cite any specifics where O'Reilly has undermined many conservative tactics?


I don't know about undermining tactics, but he is the first in line to embrace the leftist mantra of doing cerrtain things for the holy chiiiiillldrreeennnn.

Likewise, his claim that he's "looking out for you" simply reeks of leftist paternalism.


----------



## Shogun

Looks like Glen Beck's tirades are working


_*"Death to Obama" Sign Holder Detained by Secret Service*_


There were signs comparing President Barack Obama to a Nazi and showing him with an Adolf Hitler-style mustache, but federal officials believe another sign referencing the president and his family went too far.

A man who was holding a sign reading "Death to Obama" Wednesday outside a town hall meeting on health care reform in Hagerstown, Md., has been turned over to the Secret Service.

Washington County Sheriff's Capt. Peter Lazich said the sign also read, "Death to Michelle and her two stupid kids."

Lazich said U.S. Secret Service agents took the unidentified 51-year-old man into custody Wednesday afternoon after deputies detained him near the entrance to Hagerstown Community College.

"Death to Obama" Sign Holder Detained by Secret Service | NBC Washington


----------



## Oddball

Yeah...Beck's sooo well known for telling people to make signs that say "Death to Obama"


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I still have not seen one person post a link showing glenn beck calling for people to be violent.
> 
> CAN ANYONE ACTUALLY SHOW ME A LINK WHERE BECK IS TELLING PEOPLE TO BE VIOLENT?
> 
> I did a search on youtube and only found vids of him telling people the opposite, pleading  almost for people to be non-violent and respectful in their opposition.
> 
> With that being said I call EVERYONE in this thread who says Beck is trying to incite violence a LIAR>
> 
> Prove me wrong with a video of him seriously telling people to get violent.  Or a link to a story of his where he encourages violence.  Till then you can all keep acting like idiots and following the huffington post talking points without verifying for yourselves.





Shogun said:


> Looks like Glen Beck's tirades are working
> 
> 
> _*"Death to Obama" Sign Holder Detained by Secret Service*_
> 
> 
> There were signs comparing President Barack Obama to a Nazi and showing him with an Adolf Hitler-style mustache, but federal officials believe another sign referencing the president and his family went too far.
> 
> A man who was holding a sign reading "Death to Obama" Wednesday outside a town hall meeting on health care reform in Hagerstown, Md., has been turned over to the Secret Service.
> 
> Washington County Sheriff's Capt. Peter Lazich said the sign also read, "Death to Michelle and her two stupid kids."
> 
> Lazich said U.S. Secret Service agents took the unidentified 51-year-old man into custody Wednesday afternoon after deputies detained him near the entrance to Hagerstown Community College.
> 
> "Death to Obama" Sign Holder Detained by Secret Service | NBC Washington



Not that 2 wrongs make a right, i'm not trying to justify the moron who held up that sign but over the last 8 years comparing the president to hitler became very popular.   Why is it that only now you have a problem with people doing it?  Where were you're complaints when people called Bush, Hitler?

Again for clarity's sake just because i'm calling you out on what looks like a partisan objection to the comparison of the president to hitler does not mean i approve of anyone doing it.   I think it was wrong to do to bush and I think its wrong to do to obama.


----------



## MarcATL

If it was JUST the critics calling Obama Hitler there would no issue.

However, if you'll actually be honest about, Obama is, and has  been, in danger from the minute he ran for Office. He's had to get Secret Service protection earlier than every other previous candidate ever. It was for a reason.

Its the constant attempt to deligitimize (sp) him as somehow un-American, its been a campaign from the Far-Right that started before Obama took office, he's not a "real American" he's a socialist, he's a fascist, he's from Kenya, he's a Muslim (as if that's bad), he wasn't born in America and then of course, the obligatory...he's racist. These are all code words to deligitimize him as our President. The words are intended to incite anger and rage, and clearly its working, thanks for the Far Rightwing Radio fringe Talk Show hosts.

Its dangerous, no matter how you try to spin it...and it needs to stop.


----------



## Shogun

Dude said:


> Yeah...Beck's sooo well known for telling people to make signs that say "Death to Obama"




If Glen Beck had a bullhorn instead of a tv and radio show he'd be charged for inciting a riot.  I bet that Death to Obama sign guy listens to Rachel Maddow onhis drive to work!

:thup;


----------



## Oddball

IOW, you really have NFI what you're ranting and raving about here, and are just taking a few potshots at a strawman.

Good sallybooboo impersonation, though.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dude said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you cite any specifics where O'Reilly has undermined many conservative tactics?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about undermining tactics, but he is the first in line to embrace the leftist mantra of doing cerrtain things for the holy chiiiiillldrreeennnn.
> 
> Likewise, his claim that he's "looking out for you" simply reeks of leftist paternalism.
Click to expand...


Can you give specifics? Do you have anything against doing certain things_ for_ children?

Paternalism n.
A policy or practice of treating or governing people in a fatherly manner, especially by providing for their needs without giving them rights or responsibilities.

Could you give an example of how O'Reilly fits this description?


----------



## HUGGY

JakeStarkey said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. So stop presuming you can tell me and everyone else in the nation what to do. Stop presuming you can just take away our freedom and we arent going to be at all upset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like the freedom to nuke Utah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can we talk here?  Hmmm?  Evacuate SL and Utah valleys, then splatter SLC etc.  Just don't touch Cache Valley, man, the entry to the best trout fishing in America.  Yeah, get the Utahns but leave the fish alone, man!
Click to expand...


No Problemo....  Been fly fishing since 10 yrs old.  You should try the salmon fishing out here in the NW.  

I'm trying to dream up a nuke that "selects" Mormans.  It has to affect the "sheep" part of the brain and yet magically not harm the remaining parts of the human organizm.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

MarcATL said:


> If it was JUST the critics calling Obama Hitler there would no issue.
> 
> However, if you'll actually be honest about, Obama is, and has  been, in danger from the minute he ran for Office. He's had to get Secret Service protection earlier than every other previous candidate ever. It was for a reason.
> 
> Its the constant attempt to deligitimize (sp) him as somehow un-American, its been a campaign from the Far-Right that started before Obama took office, he's not a "real American" he's a socialist, he's a fascist, he's from Kenya, he's a Muslim (as if that's bad), he wasn't born in America and then of course, the obligatory...he's racist. These are all code words to deligitimize him as our President. The words are intended to incite anger and rage, and clearly its working, thanks for the Far Rightwing Radio fringe Talk Show hosts.
> 
> Its dangerous, no matter how you try to spin it...and it needs to stop.



I believe he does more to deligitimize himself than any far-right zealot.


----------



## editec

Beck fans are fucking morons.

End of story.


----------



## Shogun

Dude said:


> IOW, you really have NFI what you're ranting and raving about here, and are just taking a few potshots at a strawman.
> 
> Good sallybooboo impersonation, though.



yea dude!  Posting fucking evidence sure does insinuate NFI!



Again, who do you think Death to Obama guy listens to on the radio?  AIR AMERICA?

sucks to be you, holmes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

HUGGY said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like the freedom to nuke Utah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we talk here?  Hmmm?  Evacuate SL and Utah valleys, then splatter SLC etc.  Just don't touch Cache Valley, man, the entry to the best trout fishing in America.  Yeah, get the Utahns but leave the fish alone, man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Problemo....  Been fly fishing since 10 yrs old.  You should try the salmon fishing out here in the NW.
> 
> I'm trying to dream up a nuke that "selects" Mormans.  It has to affect the "sheep" part of the brain and yet magically not harm the remaining parts of the human organizm.
Click to expand...


Let's be discreet here, Huggy.  Are we talking about all Mormons, or the LDS of Utah, or the FLDS or Apostolic Brethren or the Harmonites or . . . just who are we talking about?

Or is it any and every body that follows the teachings of Joseph Smith?

I am not Mormon, but I have lived amongst them, even in the South for pete's sake, all of my life.  I have some knowledge about them, is what I am suggesting.  So why are you so down on them?

Oh, man, don't let Truthspeaker see your post or you are toast!


----------



## Intense

Lonestar_logic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion of O'Reilly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that he is an egotist, populist, and opportunist. It's like not If he will turn on Glen, but when. The answer to when is when Glen is down for the count. O'Reilly has undermined many a conservative tactic, at the most critical time, not as bad as Specter, but he does blow with the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you cite any specifics where O'Reilly has undermined many conservative tactics?
> 
> The reason I ask, is because I've read a lot of his books and I catch his show every once in a while and he seems to me to be the epitome of an individual thinker.
> 
> So if he has undermined any ideologues tactic, I'm willing to bet it was for the best.
Click to expand...


I relate to what you are saying, maybe my perspective, is because I grew up near him, there are characterisics that come from localized influence, based on the growing up years. Nassau County, is a classic keeping up with the Jones'es culture. I see in him, a trait that will devalue your input based on social standing, or ratings, not the merit of your argument.

He will watch the political barometer, and advance a few moves ahead of what he perceives.  I have no problem with that, except when it sacrifices integrity for ratings.  He saw Glenn's trend before many, and latched on quick.  He treats Glenn different now than earlier, because it is is to his advantage.  If You are right, O'Reilly will support the good of Glenn, when he is down.  If I am right, You will see Glenn thrown under the bus by O'Reilly. 

You do see O'Reilly beating up on people unjustly, every now and then.  I do not like the way he treats people, so I watch him minimally.  The offenses go back too far for me to be specific. Even pre 2000.  I'll search out if you really need it.  Look to his co-workers, present and past.  Look at the efforts he has taken to distance himself, and the method. You can distance yourself without taking cheap shots. A Jihad has been declared against all that is not of a specific mindset Within the Islamic world. That target list includes other Muslims, it includes Us. Bush nailed that, at the starting gate.  O'Reilly has yet to.


----------



## Oddball

Shogun said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, you really have NFI what you're ranting and raving about here, and are just taking a few potshots at a strawman.
> 
> Good sallybooboo impersonation, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea dude!  Posting fucking evidence sure does insinuate NFI!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, who do you think Death to Obama guy listens to on the radio?  AIR AMERICA?
> 
> sucks to be you, holmes.
Click to expand...


What evidence have you posted that shows Beck is going around  telling people to make signs that say "death to Obama"??

Your inane speculations as to the radio listening habits of the anyone you don't know in general, and the nutburger who had the sign in particular, are entirely irrelevant to anything.

Inspector Clouseau looks like Ellery Queen next to you, numbnuts.


----------



## HUGGY

JakeStarkey said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we talk here?  Hmmm?  Evacuate SL and Utah valleys, then splatter SLC etc.  Just don't touch Cache Valley, man, the entry to the best trout fishing in America.  Yeah, get the Utahns but leave the fish alone, man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Problemo....  Been fly fishing since 10 yrs old.  You should try the salmon fishing out here in the NW.
> 
> I'm trying to dream up a nuke that "selects" Mormans.  It has to affect the "sheep" part of the brain and yet magically not harm the remaining parts of the human organizm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be discreet here, Huggy.  Are we talking about all Mormons, or the LDS of Utah, or the FLDS or Apostolic Brethren or the Harmonites or . . . just who are we talking about?
> 
> Or is it any and every body that follows the teachings of Joseph Smith?
> 
> I am not Mormon, but I have lived amongst them, even in the South for pete's sake, all of my life.  I have some knowledge about them, is what I am suggesting.  So why are you so down on them?
> 
> Oh, man, don't let Truthspeaker see your post or you are toast!
Click to expand...


Truth speaker is a morman robot.  He has been directed to expound on the internet as his "mission".  He claims otherwise but he has no time for any other "mission" so by subtraction this is his "mission".

Up here in Seattle we get many runaways from the cult known as the Church of Latter Day Saints.

There is one that works in the machine shop I prototype my inventions in.
She has been excomunicated for divorcing her battering ex husband.

I hired a guy a few years ago that is a Morman.  He gave me a Book of Morman.  I read it.  Thses guys are bat shit crazy.  Down on em?  When a fantasy of thier verasity takes hold and has a suffocating effect on the lives of everyone it comes in contact with yes I would like to see its demise.  I don't distinguish the flavors of this particular cult.  If you believe in the magic plates then you are a member of a dangerous cult.

When I see a nest of hornets I don't process all of the vermin to find merit.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Intense said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that he is an egotist, populist, and opportunist. It's like not If he will turn on Glen, but when. The answer to when is when Glen is down for the count. O'Reilly has undermined many a conservative tactic, at the most critical time, not as bad as Specter, but he does blow with the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you cite any specifics where O'Reilly has undermined many conservative tactics?
> 
> The reason I ask, is because I've read a lot of his books and I catch his show every once in a while and he seems to me to be the epitome of an individual thinker.
> 
> So if he has undermined any ideologues tactic, I'm willing to bet it was for the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I relate to what you are saying, maybe my perspective, is because I grew up near him, there are characterisics that come from localized influence, based on the growing up years. Nassau County, is a classic keeping up with the Jones'es culture. I see in him, a trait that will devalue your input based on social standing, or ratings, not the merit of your argument.
> 
> He will watch the political barometer, and advance a few moves ahead of what he perceives.  I have no problem with that, except when it sacrifices integrity for ratings.  He saw Glenn's trend before many, and latched on quick.  He treats Glenn different now than earlier, because it is is to his advantage.  If You are right, O'Reilly will support the good of Glenn, when he is down.  If I am right, You will see Glenn thrown under the bus by O'Reilly.
> 
> You do see O'Reilly beating up on people unjustly, every now and then.  I do not like the way he treats people, so I watch him minimally.  The offenses go back too far for me to be specific. Even pre 2000.  I'll search out if you really need it.  Look to his co-workers, present and past.  Look at the efforts he has taken to distance himself, and the method. You can distance yourself without taking cheap shots. A Jihad has been declared against all that is not of a specific mindset Within the Islamic world. That target list includes other Muslims, it includes Us. Bush nailed that, at the starting gate.  O'Reilly has yet to.
Click to expand...


No need for further specifics. I just wanted to hear why you felt the way you did. And I appreciate you obliging me. I also appreciate your opinion, although I'm not in total agreement, I do understand where your coming from.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dude said:


> IOW, you really have NFI what you're ranting and raving about here, and are just taking a few potshots at a strawman.
> 
> Good sallybooboo impersonation, though.



notice he ignored my legitimate statement and challenge....why would these people reject my challenge to show a video of glen beck telling people to be violent or a story of his where he encourages violence?   

Why would they just blindly follow some fringe blog's statement that beck is inciting violence?   Why not reasearch and find PROOF of Beck actually telling people to get violent.

SHOW ME THE PROOF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## editec

The rightist disinfomation team is playing with fire, I think.

They're attempting to galvanize* political* support but the audience is so angry and confused (after listening to their lies for so many years) that they're hoping *a civil war starts.* (finally, they'll get to use all those guns and ammo they've been hoarding_!...on their neighbors!)_

And naturally the least hinged among his audience are taking things further than Beck and the RNC had hoped.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Wow, Huggy, tell me how you feel!  No, really, don't hold back.

They believe they are God's one true church to tell us all what to do.  Roman Catholic on a smaller version.  They are very controlling, in my opinion, and I don't like the fact their women are 'smothered' by doctrine and a masculine-centrist culture.

I don't think, however, they are any more cultist than the Assembly or Seventh Day or Church of Christ, for that matter.  They seem much like other Americans, and the ones I have had for neighbors from time to time were super neighbors.

Gotta go for a bit, gotta make my next million.


----------



## JakeStarkey

editec said:


> The rightist disinfomation team is playing with fire, I think.
> 
> They're attempting to galvanize* political* support but the audience is so angry and confused (after listening to their lies for so many years) that they're hoping *a civil war starts.* (finally, they'll get to use all those guns and ammo they've been hoarding_!...on their neighbors!)_
> 
> And naturally the least hinged among his audience are taking things further than Beck and the RNC had hoped.



Glenn, if you have ever listened to his radio show in the morning, is a bona fide goof ball.  His conversion to the LDS church turned a rather demented, sick life around to one of rigidity and conformism to Mormon principles.  There are far worse things to be, I think, such as whatever group think to which CrusaderFrank, Dude, and Dr. H belong.

My opinion?  I don't think he personally is capable of wanting to incite violence, but the loose casings in his audience listen to him and go off, chanting, "The gummint ain't a gonna mess with me and my meth. . . er, guns."

Let them protest.  It's their right, and is good for the children and young people to see what real ultratoid radical-right whackos look and sound like.  But if they break the law, put them in jail.  If they touch, give them the baton.  If they do more than that, well, let's start arranging family visits at the state penitentiaries.


----------



## MarcATL

editec said:


> Beck fans are fucking morons.
> 
> End of story.


Exhibit C: Katy Abram, self-proclaimed, "Obamacare Protester."

Lebanon, PA 9-12 project - Preserving the Constitution and the Founders principles on a local level


----------



## JakeStarkey

MarcATL said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck fans are fucking morons.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exhibit C: Katy Abram, self-proclaimed, "Obamacare Protester."
> 
> Lebanon, PA 9-12 project - Preserving the Constitution and the Founders principles on a local level
Click to expand...


Hmmm. . . pithy, pointy, and penetratingly (Gunny's head swings around!) accurate.


----------



## Shogun

Dude said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, you really have NFI what you're ranting and raving about here, and are just taking a few potshots at a strawman.
> 
> Good sallybooboo impersonation, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea dude!  Posting fucking evidence sure does insinuate NFI!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, who do you think Death to Obama guy listens to on the radio?  AIR AMERICA?
> 
> sucks to be you, holmes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence have you posted that shows Beck is going around  telling people to make signs that say "death to Obama"??
> 
> Your inane speculations as to the radio listening habits of the anyone you don't know in general, and the nutburger who had the sign in particular, are entirely irrelevant to anything.
> 
> Inspector Clouseau looks like Ellery Queen next to you, numbnuts.
Click to expand...


He is inciting a violent reaction to a President of the US.  It really doesn't concern me if you want to drag your feet and be purposfully obtuse abut what it is that sells his program to disillusioned wannabe randy weavers looking for an opportunity to get their name into wiki.  Again, if Beck had a bullhorn rather than a microphone he'd have already been given the Abbie Hoffman treatment by now.

And, what is inane is that you seem to think that we ALL don't already know what the radio station is set at on this guys car stereo.  You'd insist that Lee Harvey Oswal was just a second amendment loving citizen until after a pulled trigger.

Don't blame me if YOUR SIDE is walking dangerously close to the Domestic Terrorist nomenclature.


----------



## HUGGY

Shogun said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea dude!  Posting fucking evidence sure does insinuate NFI!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, who do you think Death to Obama guy listens to on the radio?  AIR AMERICA?
> 
> sucks to be you, holmes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence have you posted that shows Beck is going around  telling people to make signs that say "death to Obama"??
> 
> Your inane speculations as to the radio listening habits of the anyone you don't know in general, and the nutburger who had the sign in particular, are entirely irrelevant to anything.
> 
> Inspector Clouseau looks like Ellery Queen next to you, numbnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is inciting a violent reaction to a President of the US.  It really doesn't concern me if you want to drag your feet and be purposfully obtuse abut what it is that sells his program to disillusioned wannabe randy weavers looking for an opportunity to get their name into wiki.  Again, if Beck had a bullhorn rather than a microphone he'd have already been given the Abbie Hoffman treatment by now.
> 
> And, what is inane is that you seem to think that we ALL don't already know what the radio station is set at on this guys car stereo.  You'd insist that Lee Harvey Oswal was just a second amendment loving citizen until after a pulled trigger.
> 
> Don't blame me if YOUR SIDE is walking dangerously close to the Domestic Terrorist nomenclature.
Click to expand...


*Inspector Clouseau looks like Ellery Queen next to you, numbnuts.*

Why does Shogun gotta have the numb nuts?  or..testecles for the fastideous....AKA ANAL

The point I feel being overlooked to often is that many here on USMB are raving bigots and that unfortunately is true about you too DUD.  If you cannot support the most minimal of protection for a sitting president what other conclusion can I draw?


----------



## Vast LWC

Dude said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, Again, perhaps you could provide us with some figures from a credible source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing after "No clue" and "I don't know" matters...Especially your weak attempt to shift the onus back onto me to come up with the numbers.
Click to expand...


No, see I don't think you quite understand how this works...  If YOU make an assertion, the onus is _already on you _to back up said assertion.

If I made the assertion, the onus would be on me.

Get it?



> BYW....I'm not "the right" either.



Few right-wingers that I know actually consider themselves to actually be right-wing.

That being said, I will take your word for it until proven otherwise.



> I guess you also hadn't heard that our ancestors left those places to come to America.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attitude of the american left is virtually identical to the city dwellers who've flocked to little mountain towns because they're different, then spend a lot of their time trying to make those different places more like the dumps they left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I guess you didn't hear about the recent headcount that indicates city populations have been growing much faster than rural populations worldwide in recent years?.
Click to expand...

How in the wide, wide world of sports is that non sequitur relevant to what I posted??[/QUOTE]

You said there were city dwellers "flocking" to "little mountain towns" indicating some sort of mass exodus.  Perhaps that's not what you meant.


----------



## Vast LWC

Dude said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> *the 50 mil figure is messed with, and not accurate, if you take into account they include illegals in it and people that are just between jobs*
> and the WHO rankings are unfair because they use different standards for different countries(basically what ever the country decides) like they dont count a child born untill its at least a week old in some countries
> 
> 
> 
> And people who qualify for Medicare/Medicaid but have yet to apply for it.
> 
> But honesty isn't the strong suit of the committed authoritarian statist.
Click to expand...


OK, as we discussed in another thread, the 47 million people figure *does not include illegals, as they are not part of the census.*

The 47 million people figure breaks down approximately, as follows:

37 million citizens
10 million *legal* immigrants (with green cards, student visas, etc)

People on medicaid and medicare would not be included, because that counts as insurance.

The 47 million people figure, (which is from the US Census mind you, not some "biased" media organization) includes _only _people who are not insured at all.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

VASTlwc you got any vids or articles by beck showing him telling people to go out and be violent?


----------



## Vast LWC

*In addition to* the 47 million people mentioned, there are approximately 7 million illegal immigrants who are not covered.


----------



## Vast LWC

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> VASTlwc you got any vids or articles by beck showing him telling people to go out and be violent?



I already explained my comments, in detail.

One does not have to go out and explicitly tell people to shoot someone to incite violence.

If one shows people, in detail, why someone needs to be shot, they are saying the same thing.

For instance, the founding fathers did not write anywhere in any of the documentation that I've seen "go out and shoot some British people", but they did provide reasons to go shoot british people, and explained them in depth.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Vast LWC said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> VASTlwc you got any vids or articles by beck showing him telling people to go out and be violent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained my comments, in detail.
> 
> One does not have to go out and explicitly tell people to shoot someone to incite violence.
> 
> If one shows people, in detail, why someone needs to be shot, they are saying the same thing.
Click to expand...



So by your logic you are inciting violence against Glenn Beck and need to be banned from the public eye


----------



## Shogun

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> VASTlwc you got any vids or articles by beck showing him telling people to go out and be violent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained my comments, in detail.
> 
> One does not have to go out and explicitly tell people to shoot someone to incite violence.
> 
> If one shows people, in detail, why someone needs to be shot, they are saying the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So by your logic you are inciting violence against Glenn Beck and need to be banned from the public eye
Click to expand...




um, maybe I missed it but.. uh.. WHERE did he say anything about Glen Beck NEEDING to be shot because he is a THREAT to our nation?


----------



## Vast LWC

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> VASTlwc you got any vids or articles by beck showing him telling people to go out and be violent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained my comments, in detail.
> 
> One does not have to go out and explicitly tell people to shoot someone to incite violence.
> 
> If one shows people, in detail, why someone needs to be shot, they are saying the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So by your logic you are inciting violence against Glenn Beck and need to be banned from the public eye
Click to expand...


A valid point, I must say.

However, I did not say Beck needs to be banned, I said people need to see that his advertising is pulled so that he is removed from the national stage.

After all, I am not a national syndicated talk show host.  Beck is.

Which makes Beck very dangerous, and me some crank talking on a message board.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

With what I said being said I do have to throw one more opinion of mine out there.


Beck is loony toons.   Out of his mind crazy.    

I just dont think he was trying to get people to be violent is all.


----------



## Vast LWC

Shogun said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained my comments, in detail.
> 
> One does not have to go out and explicitly tell people to shoot someone to incite violence.
> 
> If one shows people, in detail, why someone needs to be shot, they are saying the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by your logic you are inciting violence against Glenn Beck and need to be banned from the public eye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um, maybe I missed it but.. uh.. WHERE did he say anything about Glen Beck NEEDING to be shot because he is a THREAT to our nation?
Click to expand...



No, no, he has a valid point if one were to use my own argument against me.

I never said Beck need to be shot, but because I am painting him as the evil, sick individual I believe him to be, I may in fact end up inciting someone to violence, theoretically.

Of course, as I said, I'm just some crank on a message board, and I certainly don't have a loyal following of millions.  LOL.

And there's one more difference:

It's not illegal if I were to encourage the assasination of Beck.

It IS illegal to call for the assassination of the President of the United States.


----------



## Intense

43 pages and rising. not a single piece of evidence to support the allegation of Glenn Beck Inciting Violence.


----------



## JakeStarkey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> VASTlwc you got any vids or articles by beck showing him telling people to go out and be violent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained my comments, in detail.
> 
> One does not have to go out and explicitly tell people to shoot someone to incite violence.
> 
> If one shows people, in detail, why someone needs to be shot, they are saying the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So by your logic you are inciting violence against Glenn Beck and need to be banned from the public eye
Click to expand...


No, by your logic you are with Beck and violence.

Stop inciting violence, please.  Renounce and denounce it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense said:


> 43 pages and rising. not a single piece of evidence to support the allegation of Glenn Beck Inciting Violence.



When did you escape from the zoo, intense? If one listens to the clips of the program, yeah, he was inciting.  No different that a guy saying, "I don't want to fight," while cocking his fist and stepping forward.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 43 pages and rising. not a single piece of evidence to support the allegation of Glenn Beck Inciting Violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you escape from the zoo, intense? If one listens to the clips of the program, yeah, he was inciting.  No different that a guy saying, "I don't want to fight," while cocking his fist and stepping forward.
Click to expand...


I open to VAST LWC's idea here, but i would still like either him or now you to post a video that shows this.   

It can't be that hard to find according to what you are saying.   

Show me a clip that incites violence....i've changed my demand from "show me a clip where he tells people to be violent"  now i just want to see what you view, in your opinion, as a segment of his show where he is inciting violence (please dont play one of his sarcastic moments but an actual inciting moment)


----------



## JakeStarkey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 43 pages and rising. not a single piece of evidence to support the allegation of Glenn Beck Inciting Violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you escape from the zoo, intense? If one listens to the clips of the program, yeah, he was inciting.  No different that a guy saying, "I don't want to fight," while cocking his fist and stepping forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I open to VAST LWC's idea here, but i would still like either him or now you to post a video that shows this.
> 
> It can't be that hard to find according to what you are saying.
> 
> Show me a clip that incites violence....i've changed my demand from "show me a clip where he tells people to be violent"  now i just want to see what you view, in your opinion, as a segment of his show where he is inciting violence (please dont play one of his sarcastic moments but an actual inciting moment)
Click to expand...


Review the program on your own, and you will get it.


----------



## JimH52

If reform efforts fail,  in two to four years health insurance premiums will double and the same people that are shouting at the town hall meetings and sending out lies on what is actually in the bill will be the people who will be asking why their governement hasn't done something.  Premiums will leave companies with no other option than to stop offering health care coverage.

I know people in my office that will be screaming bloody murder when, in leu of a raise in two years, any increase in their pay scale will be devoured by soaring health care premiums.  I will be quick to remind them of the town hall meetings.

The two sides need to find a degree of moderation, but the public option needs to continue to be included.  Without it, we may as well go back to the old days.  I see a public option, not offered by Guvment, but by health care coopertives that are independent of either government or insurance entities.  It can happen, but it won't happen if the shouting continues and the lies are believed.


----------



## Avatar4321

JimH52 said:


> If reform efforts fail,  in two to four years health insurance premiums will double and the same people that are shouting at the town hall meetings and sending out lies on what is actually in the bill will be the people who will be asking why their governement hasn't done something.  Premiums will leave companies with no other option than to stop offering health care coverage.
> 
> I know people in my office that will be screaming bloody murder when, in leu of a raise in two years, any increase in their pay scale will be devoured by soaring health care premiums.  I will be quick to remind them of the town hall meetings.
> 
> The two sides need to find a degree of moderation, but the public option needs to continue to be included.  Without it, we may as well go back to the old days.  I see a public option, not offered by Guvment, but by health care coopertives that are independent of either government or insurance entities.  It can happen, but it won't happen if the shouting continues and the lies are believed.



I can guarentee you that I and many other conservatives will not be complaining that the government needs to interfere in insurance costs, no matter how high they do get. We will continue to call the government to get the hell out of the medical community.


----------



## Avatar4321

JakeStarkey said:


> When did you escape from the zoo, intense? If one listens to the clips of the program, yeah, he was inciting.  No different that a guy saying, "I don't want to fight," while cocking his fist and stepping forward.



You mean the clips no one has presented? The ones where Glenn tells people to get active and let their voices heard non-violently? Those clips?


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If reform efforts fail,  in two to four years health insurance premiums will double and the same people that are shouting at the town hall meetings and sending out lies on what is actually in the bill will be the people who will be asking why their governement hasn't done something.  Premiums will leave companies with no other option than to stop offering health care coverage.
> 
> I know people in my office that will be screaming bloody murder when, in leu of a raise in two years, any increase in their pay scale will be devoured by soaring health care premiums.  I will be quick to remind them of the town hall meetings.
> 
> The two sides need to find a degree of moderation, but the public option needs to continue to be included.  Without it, we may as well go back to the old days.  I see a public option, not offered by Guvment, but by health care coopertives that are independent of either government or insurance entities.  It can happen, but it won't happen if the shouting continues and the lies are believed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarentee you that I and many other conservatives will not be complaining that the government needs to interfere in insurance costs, no matter how high they do get. We will continue to call the government to get the hell out of the medical community.
Click to expand...


*I can guarentee you that I and many other conservatives will not be complaining that the government needs to interfere in insurance costs, no matter how high they do get. We will continue to call the government to get the hell out of the medical community. 
*

Good thinking sparky.  That'll show us.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

JakeStarkey said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you escape from the zoo, intense? If one listens to the clips of the program, yeah, he was inciting.  No different that a guy saying, "I don't want to fight," while cocking his fist and stepping forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I open to VAST LWC's idea here, but i would still like either him or now you to post a video that shows this.
> 
> It can't be that hard to find according to what you are saying.
> 
> Show me a clip that incites violence....i've changed my demand from "show me a clip where he tells people to be violent"  now i just want to see what you view, in your opinion, as a segment of his show where he is inciting violence (please dont play one of his sarcastic moments but an actual inciting moment)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Review the program on your own, and you will get it.
Click to expand...


chicken   

I'm watching it in the background right now....i had the woman tivo it for me and i'm not seeing it....so why dont you back up your own claim instead of asking me to back it up for you.

I'm open to the idea, just find me a clip backing up your point, i'll watch it...then tell you if I agree or disagree.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Avatar4321 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If reform efforts fail,  in two to four years health insurance premiums will double and the same people that are shouting at the town hall meetings and sending out lies on what is actually in the bill will be the people who will be asking why their governement hasn't done something.  Premiums will leave companies with no other option than to stop offering health care coverage.
> 
> I know people in my office that will be screaming bloody murder when, in leu of a raise in two years, any increase in their pay scale will be devoured by soaring health care premiums.  I will be quick to remind them of the town hall meetings.
> 
> The two sides need to find a degree of moderation, but the public option needs to continue to be included.  Without it, we may as well go back to the old days.  I see a public option, not offered by Guvment, but by health care coopertives that are independent of either government or insurance entities.  It can happen, but it won't happen if the shouting continues and the lies are believed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarentee you that I and many other conservatives will not be complaining that the government needs to interfere in insurance costs, no matter how high they do get. We will continue to call the government to get the hell out of the medical community.
Click to expand...


No, you won't, unless you have a portfolio in it.  And if that is the case, I understand.


----------



## Oddball

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I open to VAST LWC's idea here, but i would still like either him or now you to post a video that shows this.
> 
> It can't be that hard to find according to what you are saying.
> 
> Show me a clip that incites violence....i've changed my demand from "show me a clip where he tells people to be violent"  now i just want to see what you view, in your opinion, as a segment of his show where he is inciting violence (please dont play one of his sarcastic moments but an actual inciting moment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review the program on your own, and you will get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *so why dont you back up your own claim instead of asking me to back it up for you.*I'm open to the idea, just find me a clip backing up your point, i'll watch it...then tell you if I agree or disagree.
Click to expand...


Seems to ba a trait common to many of the GLBTNBC castaways.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dude said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Review the program on your own, and you will get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *so why dont you back up your own claim instead of asking me to back it up for you.*I'm open to the idea, just find me a clip backing up your point, i'll watch it...then tell you if I agree or disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to ba a trait common to many of the GLBTNBC castaways.
Click to expand...


I've been asking SOMEONE in this thread to do this for 4 days now dude, and NO ONE has been able or willing to.


----------



## Oddball

Intense said:


> 43 pages and rising. not a single piece of evidence to support the allegation of Glenn Beck Inciting Violence.


Lots and lots of changing the subject and general ad homenims, though.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dude said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 43 pages and rising. not a single piece of evidence to support the allegation of Glenn Beck Inciting Violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of changing the subject and general ad homenims, though.
Click to expand...


I am persistant.....every time this thread pops up on my "active topics" list i'll look to see if anyone has a clip to back up the opinion of the OP.

If i dont see it I will ask again


----------



## JimH52

Avatar4321 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If reform efforts fail,  in two to four years health insurance premiums will double and the same people that are shouting at the town hall meetings and sending out lies on what is actually in the bill will be the people who will be asking why their governement hasn't done something.  Premiums will leave companies with no other option than to stop offering health care coverage.
> 
> I know people in my office that will be screaming bloody murder when, in leu of a raise in two years, any increase in their pay scale will be devoured by soaring health care premiums.  I will be quick to remind them of the town hall meetings.
> 
> The two sides need to find a degree of moderation, but the public option needs to continue to be included.  Without it, we may as well go back to the old days.  I see a public option, not offered by Guvment, but by health care coopertives that are independent of either government or insurance entities.  It can happen, but it won't happen if the shouting continues and the lies are believed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarentee you that I and many other conservatives will not be complaining that the government needs to interfere in insurance costs, no matter how high they do get. We will continue to call the government to get the hell out of the medical community.
Click to expand...


It has already happened!  I can remember in years past when our raises were lost because increases in health insurance devoured any increase.  The most conservative members of our staff were cursing everyone, including government and the insurance companies.  Left alone, it will happen again and again and again.  The increases in health care are supassing company profits.

Sure, tell me how happy you will be to fork over your raise or bonus to cover health insurance premium increases.  If this reform effort dies, be prepared to do just that.


----------



## Vast LWC

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> *so why dont you back up your own claim instead of asking me to back it up for you.*I'm open to the idea, just find me a clip backing up your point, i'll watch it...then tell you if I agree or disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to ba a trait common to many of the GLBTNBC castaways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been asking SOMEONE in this thread to do this for 4 days now dude, and NO ONE has been able or willing to.
Click to expand...


I've already explained, in detail, since the beginning of this thread why the video, which was posted multiple times was, in my opinion, a piece that could incite violence to happen, and that, in my opinion, Glenn Beck, as an intelligent person, must have known this to be the case.

If you don't want to accept my logic, well, then that's your business, but the above is obviously an incorrect statement, as, since the video itself was linked multiple times, what you are asking for has already been provided.


----------



## Vast LWC

Being intellectually dishonest enough to pretend that the entire first 43 pages of this thread does not exist is just tiresome.

I have presented my case, made my point, argued said point and now I'm done, and I feel I have said my piece about it successfully.

So I'm not going to start over again.

It did provoke quite a lot of debate thought, didn't it?


----------



## DiveCon

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you escape from the zoo, intense? If one listens to the clips of the program, yeah, he was inciting.  No different that a guy saying, "I don't want to fight," while cocking his fist and stepping forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the clips no one has presented? The ones where Glenn tells people to get active and let their voices heard non-violently? Those clips?
Click to expand...

when he very clearly has said NOT TO BE VIOLENT


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> Being intellectually dishonest enough to pretend that the entire first 43 pages of this thread does not exist is just tiresome.
> 
> I have presented my case, made my point, argued said point and now I'm done, and I feel I have said my piece about it successfully.
> 
> So I'm not going to start over again.
> 
> It did provoke quite a lot of debate thought, didn't it?


in those pages you have NEVER proven that Beck was inciting ANY violence


----------



## Oddball

Vast LWC said:


> Being intellectually dishonest enough to pretend that the entire first 43 pages of this thread does not exist is just tiresome.
> 
> I have presented my case, made my point, argued said point and now I'm done, and I feel I have said my piece about it successfully.
> 
> So I'm not going to start over again.
> 
> It did provoke quite a lot of debate thought, didn't it?


Nobody has to pretend anything to recognize that the only evidence that exists of Beck deliberately attempting to incite violence, in the last 40-odd pages and elsewhere, amounts to "jack" and "shit".


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yeah, he did incite violence.  Intentionally?  I don't know that.  But we all have seen the bozos and bozettes running around frothing at the mouth.  Only the threat of going to jail for unlawfully disrupting the town hall meetings have calmed matters down a bit.  The President was in Montana today, and I thought those good old boys were very good at disagreeing with him and asking hard questions without being o'Beck idiots.  That is the way discussion should be.


----------



## goldcatt

Vast LWC said:


> Being intellectually dishonest enough to pretend that the entire first 43 pages of this thread does not exist is just tiresome.
> 
> I have presented my case, made my point, argued said point and now I'm done, and I feel I have said my piece about it successfully.
> 
> So I'm not going to start over again.
> 
> It did provoke quite a lot of debate thought, didn't it?



Vast, you're wrong on this one.

Incitement is a legal term for a form of unprotected speech that has a clear and precise meaning as laid out in the Brandenburg rule, one that Beck has never come close to reaching. 

You may dislike him. I do too. But he does not "incite".


----------



## Oddball

JakeStarkey said:


> Yeah, he did incite violence.  Intentionally?  I don't know that.


Of course you don't, because there's absolutely no evidence to support the ridiculous claim.


----------



## MarcATL

This is the logic and rancid LIES of Glenn Beck and his ilk:

"I'm not saying that Obama doesn't like white people, but he is, I think, he is a racist."

WTF.com is that!?!?!?!

Its the same logic and tactic that the OP says Beck's indulging in.

"I'm not saying to do x,  but do x."

You Far Rightwing Nutjobs really have a knack for picking the wrong leaders boy...I tell ya.

*SMH*


----------



## JakeStarkey

unless "where such advocacy is directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action."  _Brandenburg v. Ohio _(No. 492).  SUPREME COURT OF THE UNITED STATES.  395 U.S. 444.  Argued: February 27, 1969; Decided June 9, 1969.

Whether Beck was inciting or his actions were "producing imminent lawless action" is for a court to decide, hmmm?  Yeah, he could be charged on the face of his broadcast.


----------



## KittenKoder

MarcATL said:


> This is the logic and rancid LIES of Glenn Beck and his ilk:
> 
> "I'm not saying that Obama doesn't like white people, but he is, I think, he is a racist."
> 
> WTF.com is that!?!?!?!
> 
> Its the same logic and tactic that the OP says Beck's indulging in.
> 
> "I'm not saying to do x,  but do x."
> 
> You Far Rightwing Nutjobs really have a knack for picking the wrong leaders boy...I tell ya.
> 
> *SMH*



No one supporting Obama is capable of abstract thought ... another of the many reasons I stopped supporting the Dems.


----------



## JakeStarkey

KittenKoder, you are funny!  Screwy as Louie, but funny!


----------



## KittenKoder

JakeStarkey said:


> KittenKoder, you are funny!  Screwy as Louie, but funny!



No, what's "Screwy as Louie" is blindly following and supporting one party or a moron just because he comes up with a catchy phrase.


----------



## JakeStarkey

KittenKoder said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder, you are funny!  Screwy as Louie, but funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what's "Screwy as Louie" is blindly following and supporting one party or a moron just because he comes up with a catchy phrase.
Click to expand...


Keep em coming, please!


----------



## KittenKoder

JakeStarkey said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder, you are funny!  Screwy as Louie, but funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what's "Screwy as Louie" is blindly following and supporting one party or a moron just because he comes up with a catchy phrase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep em coming, please!
Click to expand...


Are you just flaming now for no reason, or is there a related point to this?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Kitten, I would not flame you, not when your idol is Heidi Abram's sister, Katy.


----------



## KittenKoder

JakeStarkey said:


> Kitten, I would not flame you, not when your idol is Heidi Abram's sister, Katy.



No ... my idol is HP Lovecraft.  This is flaming ... now to try to stop:

Why are you so against Glenn Beck saying that we have a right to reclaim power over the government like our founding fathers did?


----------



## goldcatt

JakeStarkey said:


> unless "where such advocacy is directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action."  _Brandenburg v. Ohio _(No. 492).  SUPREME COURT OF THE UNITED STATES.  395 U.S. 444.  Argued: February 27, 1969; Decided June 9, 1969.
> 
> Whether Beck was inciting or his actions were "producing imminent lawless action" is for a court to decide, hmmm?  Yeah, he could be charged on the face of his broadcast.



Hardly. 



> The Ohio Criminal Syndicalism Statute was enacted in 1919. From 1917 to 1920, identical or quite similar laws were adopted by 20 States and two territories. E. Dowell, A History of Criminal Syndicalism Legislation in the United States 21 (1939). In 1927, this Court sustained the constitutionality of California's Criminal Syndicalism Act, Cal.Penal Code §§ 11400-11402, the text of which is quite similar to that of the laws of Ohio. Whitney v. California, 274 U.S. 357 (1927). The Court upheld the statute on the ground that, without more, "advocating" violent means to effect political and economic change involves such danger to the security of the State that the State may outlaw it. Cf. Fiske v. Kansas, 274 U.S. 380 (1927). But Whitney has been thoroughly discredited by later decisions. See Dennis v. United States, 341 U.S. 494, at 507 (1951). These later decisions have fashioned the principle that the constitutional guarantees of free speech and free press do not permit a State to forbid or proscribe advocacy of the use of force or of law violation except where such advocacy is directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action. [n2] As we [p448] said in Noto v. United States, 367 U.S. 290, 297-298 (1961),
> 
> the mere abstract teaching . . . of the moral propriety or even moral necessity for a resort to force and violence is not the same as preparing a group for violent action and steeling it to such action.
> 
> See also Herndon v. Lowry, 301 U.S. 242, 259-261 (1937); Bond v. Floyd, 385 U.S. 116, 134 (1966). A statute which fails to draw this distinction impermissibly intrudes upon the freedoms guaranteed by the First and Fourteenth Amendments. It sweeps within its condemnation speech which our Constitution has immunized from governmental control. Cf. Yates v. United States, 354 U.S. 298 (1957); De Jonge v. Oregon, 299 U.S. 353 (1937); Stromberg v. California, 283 U.S. 359 (1931). See also United States v. Robel, 389 U.S. 258 (1967); Keyishian v. Board of Regents, 385 U.S. 589 (1967); Elfbrandt v. Russell, 384 U.S. 11 (1966); Aptheker v. Secretary of State, 378 U.S. 500 (1964); Baggett v. Bullitt, 377 U.S. 360 (1964).
> 
> Measured by this test, Ohio's Criminal Syndicalism Act cannot be sustained. The Act punishes persons who "advocate or teach the duty, necessity, or propriety" of violence "as a means of accomplishing industrial or political reform"; or who publish or circulate or display any book or paper containing such advocacy; or who "justify" the commission of violent acts "with intent to exemplify, spread or advocate the propriety of the doctrines of criminal syndicalism"; or who "voluntarily assemble" with a group formed "to teach or advocate the doctrines of criminal syndicalism." Neither the indictment nor the trial judge's instructions to the jury in any way refined the statute's bald definition of the crime [p449] in terms of mere advocacy not distinguished from incitement to imminent lawless action. [n3]
> 
> Accordingly, we are here confronted with a statute which, by its own words and as applied, purports to punish mere advocacy and to forbid, on pain of criminal punishment, assembly with others merely to advocate the described type of action. [n4] Such a statute falls within the condemnation of the First and Fourteenth Amendments. The contrary teaching of Whitney v. California, supra, cannot be supported, and that decision is therefore overruled.
> 
> Reversed.



Full text:

Brandenburg v. Ohio

I have yet to see a clip or quote where Beck espoused, condoned or promoted violence, let alone rose to the level of leading the drunken angry mob that is necessary. Is he irresponsible in his rhetoric? I don't watch him regularly to know the context, but some of the clips I've seen would qualify.  However, so would a lot of the posts on this board.  Doesn't make it "incitement".


----------



## goldcatt

Quoted once again, for truthiness  



> *the mere abstract teaching . . . of the moral propriety or even moral necessity for a resort to force and violence is not the same as preparing a group for violent action and steeling it to such action.*



(emphasis mine)

Per curiam decision, 2 concurrences, zero dissenters, and has stood in the face of challenge in both "liberal" and "conservative" courts for 40 years. Now what does this say to you, JakeStarkey?


----------



## MarcATL

KittenKoder said:


> No one supporting Obama is capable of abstract thought ... *another of the many reasons I stopped supporting the Dems*.


Good riddance.

And stay out!!!


----------



## KittenKoder

MarcATL said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one supporting Obama is capable of abstract thought ... *another of the many reasons I stopped supporting the Dems*.
> 
> 
> 
> Good riddance.
> 
> And stay out!!!
Click to expand...


I'm not alone ...


----------



## JakeStarkey

KittenKoder said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, I would not flame you, not when your idol is Heidi Abram's sister, Katy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ... my idol is HP Lovecraft.  This is flaming ... now to try to stop:
> 
> Why are you so against Glenn Beck saying that we have a right to reclaim power over the government like our founding fathers did?
Click to expand...


He can preach what he wants as long as he does incite violence iaw the Brandenburg Rule.  Enough of the tape gives prosecutors grounds to examine possible federal charges, particularly whether those Glennan rants constructively endangered the President.

This is serious.  Squeaky Fromm served forty years for a showing a pistol without a round in the chamber to President Ford.  Beck is at risk, just the extent of it is not clear right now.


----------



## goldcatt

JakeStarkey said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, I would not flame you, not when your idol is Heidi Abram's sister, Katy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ... my idol is HP Lovecraft.  This is flaming ... now to try to stop:
> 
> Why are you so against Glenn Beck saying that we have a right to reclaim power over the government like our founding fathers did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can preach what he wants as long as he does incite violence iaw the Brandenburg Rule.  Enough of the tape gives prosecutors grounds to examine possible federal charges, particularly whether those Glennan rants constructively endangered the President.
> 
> This is serious.  Squeaky Fromm served forty years for a showing a pistol without a round in the chamber to President Ford.  Beck is at risk, just the extent of it is not clear right now.
Click to expand...


No. Beck is not "at risk", nor is there a question of fact remotely approaching the standard for a court to decide. I don't like Beck, I don't watch him, but don't piss on the First Amendment in an attempt to discredit him. Vote with your remote.


----------



## KittenKoder

JakeStarkey said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, I would not flame you, not when your idol is Heidi Abram's sister, Katy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ... my idol is HP Lovecraft.  This is flaming ... now to try to stop:
> 
> Why are you so against Glenn Beck saying that we have a right to reclaim power over the government like our founding fathers did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can preach what he wants as long as he does incite violence iaw the Brandenburg Rule.  Enough of the tape gives prosecutors grounds to examine possible federal charges, particularly whether those Glennan rants constructively endangered the President.
> 
> This is serious.  Squeaky Fromm served forty years for a showing a pistol without a round in the chamber to President Ford.  Beck is at risk, just the extent of it is not clear right now.
Click to expand...


So ... should all of the reporters and talk show hosts who did the same thing to Bush also be prosecuted? There are plenty of those as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey

goldcatt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> unless "where such advocacy is directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action."  _Brandenburg v. Ohio _(No. 492).  SUPREME COURT OF THE UNITED STATES.  395 U.S. 444.  Argued: February 27, 1969; Decided June 9, 1969.
> 
> Whether Beck was inciting or his actions were "producing imminent lawless action" is for a court to decide, hmmm?  Yeah, he could be charged on the face of his broadcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ohio Criminal Syndicalism Statute was enacted in 1919. From 1917 to 1920, identical or quite similar laws were adopted by 20 States and two territories. E. Dowell, A History of Criminal Syndicalism Legislation in the United States 21 (1939). In 1927, this Court sustained the constitutionality of California's Criminal Syndicalism Act, Cal.Penal Code §§ 11400-11402, the text of which is quite similar to that of the laws of Ohio. Whitney v. California, 274 U.S. 357 (1927). The Court upheld the statute on the ground that, without more, "advocating" violent means to effect political and economic change involves such danger to the security of the State that the State may outlaw it. Cf. Fiske v. Kansas, 274 U.S. 380 (1927). But Whitney has been thoroughly discredited by later decisions. See Dennis v. United States, 341 U.S. 494, at 507 (1951). These later decisions have fashioned the principle that the constitutional guarantees of free speech and free press do not permit a State to forbid or proscribe advocacy of the use of force or of law violation except where such advocacy is directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action. [n2] As we [p448] said in Noto v. United States, 367 U.S. 290, 297-298 (1961),
> 
> the mere abstract teaching . . . of the moral propriety or even moral necessity for a resort to force and violence is not the same as preparing a group for violent action and steeling it to such action.
> 
> See also Herndon v. Lowry, 301 U.S. 242, 259-261 (1937); Bond v. Floyd, 385 U.S. 116, 134 (1966). A statute which fails to draw this distinction impermissibly intrudes upon the freedoms guaranteed by the First and Fourteenth Amendments. It sweeps within its condemnation speech which our Constitution has immunized from governmental control. Cf. Yates v. United States, 354 U.S. 298 (1957); De Jonge v. Oregon, 299 U.S. 353 (1937); Stromberg v. California, 283 U.S. 359 (1931). See also United States v. Robel, 389 U.S. 258 (1967); Keyishian v. Board of Regents, 385 U.S. 589 (1967); Elfbrandt v. Russell, 384 U.S. 11 (1966); Aptheker v. Secretary of State, 378 U.S. 500 (1964); Baggett v. Bullitt, 377 U.S. 360 (1964).
> 
> Measured by this test, Ohio's Criminal Syndicalism Act cannot be sustained. The Act punishes persons who "advocate or teach the duty, necessity, or propriety" of violence "as a means of accomplishing industrial or political reform"; or who publish or circulate or display any book or paper containing such advocacy; or who "justify" the commission of violent acts "with intent to exemplify, spread or advocate the propriety of the doctrines of criminal syndicalism"; or who "voluntarily assemble" with a group formed "to teach or advocate the doctrines of criminal syndicalism." Neither the indictment nor the trial judge's instructions to the jury in any way refined the statute's bald definition of the crime [p449] in terms of mere advocacy not distinguished from incitement to imminent lawless action. [n3]
> 
> Accordingly, we are here confronted with a statute which, by its own words and as applied, purports to punish mere advocacy and to forbid, on pain of criminal punishment, assembly with others merely to advocate the described type of action. [n4] Such a statute falls within the condemnation of the First and Fourteenth Amendments. The contrary teaching of Whitney v. California, supra, cannot be supported, and that decision is therefore overruled.
> 
> Reversed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Full text:
> 
> Brandenburg v. Ohio
> 
> I have yet to see a clip or quote where Beck espoused, condoned or promoted violence, let alone rose to the level of leading the drunken angry mob that is necessary. Is he irresponsible in his rhetoric? I don't watch him regularly to know the context, but some of the clips I've seen would qualify.  However, so would a lot of the pos  ts on this board.  Doesn't make it "incitement".
Click to expand...


Sure it can.  Since you don't have the law, I understand you playing with the facts.  I image GB's lawyer is doing the same as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey

goldcatt said:


> Quoted once again, for truthiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the mere abstract teaching . . . of the moral propriety or even moral necessity for a resort to force and violence is not the same as preparing a group for violent action and steeling it to such action.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis mine)
> 
> Per curiam decision, 2 concurrences, zero dissenters, and has stood in the face of challenge in both "liberal" and "conservative" courts for 40 years. Now what does this say to you, JakeStarkey?
Click to expand...


So did Jim Crow for eighty odd years.  And the performance by Beck was volatile enough that some prosecutor with a law and order judge might decide to see if the can do an indictment waltz.


----------



## goldcatt

JakeStarkey said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted once again, for truthiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the mere abstract teaching . . . of the moral propriety or even moral necessity for a resort to force and violence is not the same as preparing a group for violent action and steeling it to such action.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis mine)
> 
> Per curiam decision, 2 concurrences, zero dissenters, and has stood in the face of challenge in both "liberal" and "conservative" courts for 40 years. Now what does this say to you, JakeStarkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did Jim Crow for eighty odd years.  And the performance by Beck was volatile enough that some prosecutor with a law and order judge might decide to see if the can do an indictment waltz.
Click to expand...


If by "some prosecutor" you mean a Rule 15 dumbass with an incompetent supervisor and by "law and order judge" you mean one willing to throw away his career and reputation on a totalitarian fantasy, sure. Did you even read the case? Context matters, you know.


----------



## JakeStarkey

goldcatt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted once again, for truthiness
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis mine)
> 
> Per curiam decision, 2 concurrences, zero dissenters, and has stood in the face of challenge in both "liberal" and "conservative" courts for 40 years. Now what does this say to you, JakeStarkey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did Jim Crow for eighty odd years.  And the performance by Beck was volatile enough that some prosecutor with a law and order judge might decide to see if the can do an indictment waltz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by "some prosecutor" you mean a Rule 15 dumbass with an incompetent supervisor and by "law and order judge" you mean one willing to throw away his career and reputation on a totalitarian fantasy, sure. Did you even read the case? Context matters, you know.
Click to expand...


Methinks you doth protesteth too much.  NY judges are only scared of certain other NY judges and are not too worried about appelate courts.  Yeah, the scenario is quite possible.


----------



## goldcatt

JakeStarkey said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did Jim Crow for eighty odd years.  And the performance by Beck was volatile enough that some prosecutor with a law and order judge might decide to see if the can do an indictment waltz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If by "some prosecutor" you mean a Rule 15 dumbass with an incompetent supervisor and by "law and order judge" you mean one willing to throw away his career and reputation on a totalitarian fantasy, sure. Did you even read the case? Context matters, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks you doth protesteth too much.  NY judges are only scared of certain other NY judges and are not too worried about appelate courts.  Yeah, the scenario is quite possible.
Click to expand...


So you envision a prosecutor bringing charges against Glenn Beck on a New York state criminal statute in a New York state criminal court? Under what section of applicable NY code?


----------



## DiveCon

goldcatt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If by "some prosecutor" you mean a Rule 15 dumbass with an incompetent supervisor and by "law and order judge" you mean one willing to throw away his career and reputation on a totalitarian fantasy, sure. Did you even read the case? Context matters, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you doth protesteth too much.  NY judges are only scared of certain other NY judges and are not too worried about appelate courts.  Yeah, the scenario is quite possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you envision a prosecutor bringing charges against Glenn Beck on a New York state criminal statute in a New York state criminal court? Under what section of applicable NY code?
Click to expand...

this guy is just another moron
LOL


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you doth protesteth too much.  NY judges are only scared of certain other NY judges and are not too worried about appelate courts.  Yeah, the scenario is quite possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you envision a prosecutor bringing charges against Glenn Beck on a New York state criminal statute in a New York state criminal court? Under what section of applicable NY code?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this guy is just another moron
> LOL
Click to expand...


Who? Ringo?


----------



## goldcatt

DiveCon said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you doth protesteth too much.  NY judges are only scared of certain other NY judges and are not too worried about appelate courts.  Yeah, the scenario is quite possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you envision a prosecutor bringing charges against Glenn Beck on a New York state criminal statute in a New York state criminal court? Under what section of applicable NY code?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this guy is just another moron
> LOL
Click to expand...


I noticed.


----------



## goldcatt

I still don't like Beck, but nobody shits on the 1st Amendment for partisan hackery and gets away with it on my watch.


----------



## JakeStarkey

goldcatt said:


> I still don't like Beck, but nobody shits on the 1st Amendment for partisan hackery and gets away with it on my watch.



Sure, it happens all the time, and there is  nothing your can do except cry and scream.

When the case is filed you will be among the very first to hear, I am sure.


----------



## MarcATL

KittenKoder said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one supporting Obama is capable of abstract thought ... *another of the many reasons I stopped supporting the Dems*.
> 
> 
> 
> Good riddance.
> 
> And stay out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not alone ...
Click to expand...

Who cares? You guys got your asses handed to you last election and all the other local elections before and since.

Regardless of the red smoke that the RW media is blowing up your ass right now, things aren't the least bit rosey for Republicans. They are losing in record numbers and are going down in flames. There are hardly any more "Red States" left, even at this late time. In a few years Latinos and Hispanics will be the majority. And being that the Republican party has been systematically tossing them under the bus for years now, and have called a great candidate, Sotomayor, racist...they not gonna take too kindly to that. How do you suppose they will be able to win any future elections?

Wake up missy...its over for you guys.


----------



## goldcatt

JakeStarkey said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't like Beck, but nobody shits on the 1st Amendment for partisan hackery and gets away with it on my watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it happens all the time, and there is  nothing your can do except cry and scream.
> 
> When the case is filed you will be among the very first to hear, I am sure.
Click to expand...


So you're in full support of limiting 1st Amendment protections for the purpose of advancing a partisan agenda. Thanks for the honesty, if nothing else. It's this kind of authoritarian thinking that endangers us all, left right and in between.


----------



## JimH52

KittenKoder said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder, you are funny!  Screwy as Louie, but funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what's "Screwy as Louie" is blindly following and supporting one party or a moron just because he comes up with a catchy phrase.
Click to expand...


Oh, you mean like you did for eight years under Loony Toon Bush?  Now I understand.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JimH52 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder, you are funny!  Screwy as Louie, but funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what's "Screwy as Louie" is blindly following and supporting one party or a moron just because he comes up with a catchy phrase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean like you did for eight years under Loony Toon Bush?  Now I understand.
Click to expand...


The demographics quite clearly demostrate that the growing power of the minorities and younger America destest post-Reagan Republicanism.

Either it evolves, or it dies.


----------



## Intense

46 Pages an still no evidence. Hows the Kangaroo Court doing today?


----------



## Intense

Glenn's on Vacation for a week. What are you gonna feed on all that time?


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, what's "Screwy as Louie" is blindly following and supporting one party or a moron just because he comes up with a catchy phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean like you did for eight years under Loony Toon Bush?  Now I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The demographics quite clearly demostrate that the growing power of the minorities and younger America destest post-Reagan Republicanism.
> 
> Either it evolves, or it dies.
Click to expand...


Do we have another testimonial for the power of the Spin Machine? Give me an Amen? 

How about a list of everything demonized for you to get where you are. Let me start it.


1). God.
2). Grand Ma.
3). Grand Pa.
4). Sick People.
5). Really, Really Sick People.
6). The People whom Help Them.


----------



## HUGGY

Dude said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 43 pages and rising. not a single piece of evidence to support the allegation of Glenn Beck Inciting Violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of changing the subject and general ad homenims, though.
Click to expand...


Okay mr bigot dud.  I have heard the threat to michael moore dozens of times.  Beck wonders out loud if he will need to hire someone to murder moore..then he concludes that no....in fact he could look moore in the eyes as he strangles him...then dismisses what jesus would do.  He doesn't care.

If there is a car wreck and someone is run down but they can't find the getaway car that doesn't mean there has not been a car wreck.  I have heard the inciteful piece many times but for some reason it is not to be found on the usual net sites.  

It happened.  Lets ask you a question..did you hear the same piece or not?

If you did not you get a partial pass.  If you did but are just hiding behind the fact that retreiving it seems difficult...well...I guess that morals thing is cleared up.

I did..  You calling me a liar?  As far as beck goes I would like someone to kill him.  If someone sees him on the street I would appreciate it if they would push him into the path of a speeding car.  If they see him in a building I would suggest they throw him out a window.  I hope no one missunderstands me.


----------



## Oddball

Fuck you, asshole.

Either post incontrovertible proof that Beck is deliberately inciting violence, with malice of forethought, or STFU.


----------



## HUGGY

Dude said:


> Fuck you, asshole.
> 
> Either post incontrovertible proof that Beck is deliberately inciting violence, with malice of forethought, or STFU.



I'm sure you have more experience in the self fucking so I will defer to your expertice.

PS  I hated most of you stupid movies.

Will someone pleez kill beck?

Oh ya...answer the question bitch..did you hear the piece or not?


----------



## Oddball

So, no evidence and more ad hominems.

Which side is it again that is filled with irrational rage and hatred??


----------



## HUGGY

Dude said:


> So, no evidence and more ad hominems.
> 
> Which side is it again that is filled with irrational rage and hatred??



I'm filled with plenty of hate...but that isn't the point dud..the point is that you are a fucking liar.  Deny you heard becks rant on moore.  Deny it or *You* shut the fuck up.


----------



## KittenKoder

HUGGY said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, no evidence and more ad hominems.
> 
> Which side is it again that is filled with irrational rage and hatred??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm filled with plenty of hate...but that isn't the point dud..the point is that you are a fucking liar.  Deny you heard becks rant on moore.  Deny it or *You* shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


Moore and Beck are twins.


----------



## Oddball

HUGGY said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, no evidence and more ad hominems.
> 
> Which side is it again that is filled with irrational rage and hatred??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm filled with plenty of hate...but that isn't the point dud..the point is that you are a fucking liar.  Deny you heard becks rant on moore.  Deny it or *You* shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

The subject here isn't Michael Moore, shitferbrains.

But don''t feel too bad, you're not the first terminally pissed off dickweed on this thread, who has tried to change the subject in order to vent their bile.


----------



## DiveCon

JimH52 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder, you are funny!  Screwy as Louie, but funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what's "Screwy as Louie" is blindly following and supporting one party or a moron just because he comes up with a catchy phrase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean like you did for eight years under Loony Toon Bush?  Now I understand.
Click to expand...

you've been here long enough to know that she never supported Bush
so now you are just being a fucking LIAR


----------



## DiveCon

Intense said:


> Glenn's on Vacation for a week. What are you gonna feed on all that time?


it will just be the generic Fox News


----------



## DiveCon

HUGGY said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, no evidence and more ad hominems.
> 
> Which side is it again that is filled with irrational rage and hatred??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm filled with plenty of hate...but that isn't the point dud..the point is that you are a fucking liar.  Deny you heard becks rant on moore.  Deny it or *You* shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

post proof of it, liar


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 43 pages and rising. not a single piece of evidence to support the allegation of Glenn Beck Inciting Violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of changing the subject and general ad homenims, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay mr bigot dud.  I have heard the threat to michael moore dozens of times.  Beck wonders out loud if he will need to hire someone to murder moore..then he concludes that no....in fact he could look moore in the eyes as he strangles him...then dismisses what jesus would do.  He doesn't care.
> 
> If there is a car wreck and someone is run down but they can't find the getaway car that doesn't mean there has not been a car wreck.  I have heard the inciteful piece many times but for some reason it is not to be found on the usual net sites.
> 
> It happened.  Lets ask you a question..did you hear the same piece or not?
> 
> If you did not you get a partial pass.  If you did but are just hiding behind the fact that retreiving it seems difficult...well...I guess that morals thing is cleared up.
> 
> I did..  You calling me a liar?  As far as beck goes I would like someone to kill him.  If someone sees him on the street I would appreciate it if they would push him into the path of a speeding car.  If they see him in a building I would suggest they throw him out a window.  I hope no one missunderstands me.
Click to expand...


Provide the link and We will assess it. 

P.S. Even if you are right on this, that would  only make him equal to you in that respect.

I advocate Non Violence, and Decency, in Protest.  I tolerate those I disagree with.


----------



## HUGGY

DiveCon said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, no evidence and more ad hominems.
> 
> Which side is it again that is filled with irrational rage and hatred??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm filled with plenty of hate...but that isn't the point dud..the point is that you are a fucking liar.  Deny you heard becks rant on moore.  Deny it or *You* shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post proof of it, liar
Click to expand...


Okay...you and I do not agree on much but You have never seen me consciously lie about anything.  At least we can differ honestly.  I have looked high and low for the cuts I have heard on the radio.  That does not mean they do not exist.  Google Beck strangles moore and there are a dozen or so references to what I heard but for some reason the searches can't locate the piece.  Mike Malloy has played becks threats repeatedly.  Whether you like or dislike Malloy is beside the point.  I'm sure you don't but he has Becks radio broadcast with the entire inciteful rant.

I don't know why some people have to lie for or attempt to cover for a duesche bag like beck.  Dud is a fucking tool.

I am not making it up.  Dickwad dud is a fucking liar.  Beck clearly threatens moore and THAT is the inciteful radio broadcast I am refering to.  That is the subject of this thread. 

I'll try and see if I can get a lead on the piece from Malloys site.


----------



## Zona

Lets just hope Beck ends up on ESPN calling golf games or something.  Beck really isn't the problem, its his sycophant "fans".  Just like Rush and Hannity, these people are out here in the real world believing all this crap.  

Scary stuff really.


----------



## DiveCon

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm filled with plenty of hate...but that isn't the point dud..the point is that you are a fucking liar.  Deny you heard becks rant on moore.  Deny it or *You* shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> post proof of it, liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay...you and I do not agree on much but You have never seen me consciously lie about anything.  At least we can differ honestly.  I have looked high and low for the cuts I have heard on the radio.  That does not mean they do not exist.  Google Beck strangles moore and there are a dozen or so references to what I heard but for some reason the searches can't locate the piece.  Mike Malloy has played becks threats repeatedly.  Whether you like or dislike Malloy is beside the point.  I'm sure you don't but he has Becks radio broadcast with the entire inciteful rant.
> 
> I don't know why some people have to lie for or attempt to cover for a duesche bag like beck.  Dud is a fucking tool.
> 
> I am not making it up.  Dickwad dud is a fucking liar.  Beck clearly threatens moore and THAT is the inciteful radio broadcast I am refering to.  That is the subject of this thread.
> 
> I'll try and see if I can get a lead on the piece from Malloys site.
Click to expand...

then post PROOF ASSHOLE
so far all we have are you claiming he said something you havent posted a shred of proof to back up


----------



## HUGGY

DiveCon said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> post proof of it, liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...you and I do not agree on much but You have never seen me consciously lie about anything.  At least we can differ honestly.  I have looked high and low for the cuts I have heard on the radio.  That does not mean they do not exist.  Google Beck strangles moore and there are a dozen or so references to what I heard but for some reason the searches can't locate the piece.  Mike Malloy has played becks threats repeatedly.  Whether you like or dislike Malloy is beside the point.  I'm sure you don't but he has Becks radio broadcast with the entire inciteful rant.
> 
> I don't know why some people have to lie for or attempt to cover for a duesche bag like beck.  Dud is a fucking tool.
> 
> I am not making it up.  Dickwad dud is a fucking liar.  Beck clearly threatens moore and THAT is the inciteful radio broadcast I am refering to.  That is the subject of this thread.
> 
> I'll try and see if I can get a lead on the piece from Malloys site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then post PROOF ASSHOLE
> so far all we have are you claiming he said something you havent posted a shred of proof to back up
Click to expand...


Ok I guess it just comes back down to go fuck yourself you useless neo con ****.  I heard it many times and so did many others.

Okay bitches!  I found it.  I'll accept your appology ****..but not from the dud.

The Radio Equalizer: Brian Maloney: Liberals Target Glenn Beck Show For Extinction

http://mediamatters.org/research/200505180008


----------



## DiveCon

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...you and I do not agree on much but You have never seen me consciously lie about anything. At least we can differ honestly. I have looked high and low for the cuts I have heard on the radio. That does not mean they do not exist. Google Beck strangles moore and there are a dozen or so references to what I heard but for some reason the searches can't locate the piece. Mike Malloy has played becks threats repeatedly. Whether you like or dislike Malloy is beside the point. I'm sure you don't but he has Becks radio broadcast with the entire inciteful rant.
> 
> I don't know why some people have to lie for or attempt to cover for a duesche bag like beck. Dud is a fucking tool.
> 
> I am not making it up. Dickwad dud is a fucking liar. Beck clearly threatens moore and THAT is the inciteful radio broadcast I am refering to. That is the subject of this thread.
> 
> I'll try and see if I can get a lead on the piece from Malloys site.
> 
> 
> 
> then post PROOF ASSHOLE
> so far all we have are you claiming he said something you havent posted a shred of proof to back up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok I guess it just comes back down to go fuck yourself you useless neo con ****. I heard it many times and so did many others.
> 
> Okay bitches! I found it. I'll accept your appology ****..but not from the dud.
> 
> The Radio Equalizer: Brian Maloney: Liberals Target Glenn Beck Show For Extinction
> 
> Radio host Glenn Beck "thinking about killing Michael Moore" | Media Matters for America
Click to expand...

uh, thats NOT proof asshole
the guy writing that blog doesnt evenh know for sure he ever said that
read it before you post it, dumbass


----------



## HUGGY

DiveCon said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> then post PROOF ASSHOLE
> so far all we have are you claiming he said something you havent posted a shred of proof to back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I guess it just comes back down to go fuck yourself you useless neo con ****. I heard it many times and so did many others.
> 
> Okay bitches! I found it. I'll accept your appology ****..but not from the dud.
> 
> The Radio Equalizer: Brian Maloney: Liberals Target Glenn Beck Show For Extinction
> 
> Radio host Glenn Beck "thinking about killing Michael Moore" | Media Matters for America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, thats NOT proof asshole
> the guy writing that blog doesnt evenh know for sure he ever said that
> read it before you post it, dumbass
Click to expand...


Do you constantly have to be such a total dickhead?  What?... you think I made this up?  What the fuck is wrong with you?  You asked for "a shred of proof".  What do you need to wake up you fucking twat?  Do I have to grab that fuck beck off the street and put a gun in his ear to extract the truth to satisfy you?  You got plenty of leads now to figure it out.   I thought you had at least a modicome of intelligence ..I was wrong...Fuck beck and Go fuck yourself you ignorant neo con tool.


----------



## DiveCon

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I guess it just comes back down to go fuck yourself you useless neo con ****. I heard it many times and so did many others.
> 
> Okay bitches! I found it. I'll accept your appology ****..but not from the dud.
> 
> The Radio Equalizer: Brian Maloney: Liberals Target Glenn Beck Show For Extinction
> 
> Radio host Glenn Beck "thinking about killing Michael Moore" | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> uh, thats NOT proof asshole
> the guy writing that blog doesnt evenh know for sure he ever said that
> read it before you post it, dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you constantly have to be such a total dickhead?  What?... you think I made this up?  What the fuck is wrong with you?  You asked for "a shred of proof".  What do you need to wake up you fucking twat?  Do I have to grab that fuck beck off the street and put a gun in his ear to extract the truth to satisfy you?  You got plenty of leads now to figure it out.   I thought you had at least a modicome of intelligence ..I was wrong...Fuck beck and Go fuck yourself you ignorant neo con tool.
Click to expand...

no, i dont think YOU made it up
you arent intelligent or creative enough
but, you will believe it because you are a moron


----------



## HUGGY

DiveCon said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, thats NOT proof asshole
> the guy writing that blog doesnt evenh know for sure he ever said that
> read it before you post it, dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you constantly have to be such a total dickhead?  What?... you think I made this up?  What the fuck is wrong with you?  You asked for "a shred of proof".  What do you need to wake up you fucking twat?  Do I have to grab that fuck beck off the street and put a gun in his ear to extract the truth to satisfy you?  You got plenty of leads now to figure it out.   I thought you had at least a modicome of intelligence ..I was wrong...Fuck beck and Go fuck yourself you ignorant neo con tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, i dont think YOU made it up
> you arent intelligent or creative enough
> but, you will believe it because you are a moron
Click to expand...


I believe it because as I said to nauseum...*I heard it from becks own mouth * you fucked up ignorant sack of liquid shit.  I didn't say it because I saw it on some stupid internet site.  I heard beck say the words.  That's why I believe it...you moron.

I can't produce the radio show.  I produced enough references that even an idiot like you should be able to get it.  The transcripts shown on the references are exactly correct.  Word for ignorant word.  How do I know that?  *BECAUSE I HEARD THEM FROM BECKS OWN FUCKED UP MOUTH YOU FUCKING TWIT!*.

I am tired of trying to show you facts.  You are a hopeless moron and not worth the effort.


----------



## DiveCon

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you constantly have to be such a total dickhead? What?... you think I made this up? What the fuck is wrong with you? You asked for "a shred of proof". What do you need to wake up you fucking twat? Do I have to grab that fuck beck off the street and put a gun in his ear to extract the truth to satisfy you? You got plenty of leads now to figure it out. I thought you had at least a modicome of intelligence ..I was wrong...Fuck beck and Go fuck yourself you ignorant neo con tool.
> 
> 
> 
> no, i dont think YOU made it up
> you arent intelligent or creative enough
> but, you will believe it because you are a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe it because as I said to nauseum...*I heard it from becks own mouth *you fucked up ignorant sack of liquid shit. I didn't say it because I saw it on some stupid internet site. I heard beck say the words. That's why I believe it...you moron.
> 
> I can't produce the radio show. I produced enough references that even an idiot like you should be able to get it. The transcripts shown on the references are exactly correct. Word for ignorant word. How do I know that? *BECAUSE I HEARD THEM FROM BECKS OWN FUCKED UP MOUTH YOU FUCKING TWIT!*.
> 
> I am tired of trying to show you facts. You are a hopeless moron and not worth the effort.
Click to expand...

ah, so you actually heard it but you cant find a clip of him saying it?
yeah, sure you did


----------



## HUGGY

DiveCon said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, i dont think YOU made it up
> you arent intelligent or creative enough
> but, you will believe it because you are a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it because as I said to nauseum...*I heard it from becks own mouth *you fucked up ignorant sack of liquid shit. I didn't say it because I saw it on some stupid internet site. I heard beck say the words. That's why I believe it...you moron.
> 
> I can't produce the radio show. I produced enough references that even an idiot like you should be able to get it. The transcripts shown on the references are exactly correct. Word for ignorant word. How do I know that? *BECAUSE I HEARD THEM FROM BECKS OWN FUCKED UP MOUTH YOU FUCKING TWIT!*.
> 
> I am tired of trying to show you facts. You are a hopeless moron and not worth the effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, so you actually heard it but you cant find a clip of him saying it?
> yeah, sure you did
Click to expand...


That's right asshole.  I actually heard the clip and can't produce it.  Silly me...I neglected to record my radio.  Just drop it.  You would rather be a tool than admit you might be wrong.  I am thoroughly convinced you are a waste of time and I have work to do.  From now on you have zero credibility with me...have a nice day.  OIh ya one more thing.   Fuck you.


----------



## DiveCon

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it because as I said to nauseum...*I heard it from becks own mouth *you fucked up ignorant sack of liquid shit. I didn't say it because I saw it on some stupid internet site. I heard beck say the words. That's why I believe it...you moron.
> 
> I can't produce the radio show. I produced enough references that even an idiot like you should be able to get it. The transcripts shown on the references are exactly correct. Word for ignorant word. How do I know that? *BECAUSE I HEARD THEM FROM BECKS OWN FUCKED UP MOUTH YOU FUCKING TWIT!*.
> 
> I am tired of trying to show you facts. You are a hopeless moron and not worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, so you actually heard it but you cant find a clip of him saying it?
> yeah, sure you did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right asshole.  I actually heard the clip and can't produce it.  Silly me...I neglected to record my radio.  Just drop it.  You would rather be a tool than admit you might be wrong.  I am thoroughly convinced you are a waste of time and I have work to do.  From now on you have zero credibility with me...have a nice day.  OIh ya one more thing.   Fuck you.
Click to expand...

have i ever said he didnt say it?
NO
i've asked you to PROVE it
have you? NO


btw, i dont value the credibility of fucking morons like you


----------



## JakeStarkey

DiveCon said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, so you actually heard it but you cant find a clip of him saying it?
> yeah, sure you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, divecon, are going to be held to the same standard.  This is a "clip" recorded of you demanding proof.  OK.  You will see it very often in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> You, divecon, are going to be held to the same standard. This is a "clip" recorded of you demanding proof. OK. You will see it very often in the future.


its the standard i have been held to, n00b


----------



## Oddball

HUGGY said:


> That's right asshole.  I actually heard the clip and can't produce it.


Then none of your hearsay diatribe on this  thread derailment is of any credibility or value.

Not that you had any to lose in the first place.


----------



## Oddball

Intense said:


> Provide the link and We will assess it.
> 
> P.S. Even if you are right on this, that would  only make him equal to you in that respect.
> 
> I advocate Non Violence, and Decency, in Protest.  I tolerate those I disagree with.


What's the point in assessing a thread derail??

If that rabid barking moonbat wants an "I hate Glenn Beck" ad hominem poop-your-pants diatribe thread, let him start it on his own.


----------



## DiveCon

Dude said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right asshole.  I actually heard the clip and can't produce it.
> 
> 
> 
> Then none of your hearsay diatribe on this  thread derailment is of any credibility or value.
> 
> Not that you had any to lose in the first place.
Click to expand...

it seems Beck is the prime target of the lib morons this month


----------



## HUGGY

Dude said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide the link and We will assess it.
> 
> P.S. Even if you are right on this, that would  only make him equal to you in that respect.
> 
> I advocate Non Violence, and Decency, in Protest.  I tolerate those I disagree with.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point in assessing a thread derail??
> 
> If that rabid barking moonbat wants an "I hate Glenn Beck" ad hominem poop-your-pants diatribe thread, let him start it on his own.
Click to expand...


Fuck you ya ignorant twat.  Glenn Beck inciting violence IS the topic ya fuckin moron.  I provided enough info for even an asshole retard like you to verify.  Every post you make is for the purpose of forwarding lies.  I don't like Moore any better than Beck.  I am not a "liberal".  The truth is the truth and I presented some.  Cowards like you just can't stand anyone telling it like it is can you?  Piss on you.  It is lying assholes like yourself that have ruined my Republican party.  Call me "rabid" if you want.  I'm through tolorating the lies you fucks perpetrate.

Now most of the country equates "liar" with republican.  Thanks ASSHOLE!


----------



## HUGGY

Dude said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right asshole.  I actually heard the clip and can't produce it.
> 
> 
> 
> Then none of your hearsay diatribe on this  thread derailment is of any credibility or value.
> 
> Not that you had any to lose in the first place.
Click to expand...


*Then none of your hearsay*

You are the sniveling liar..not I ...you ignorant puke.


----------



## JakeStarkey

HUGGY said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide the link and We will assess it.
> 
> P.S. Even if you are right on this, that would  only make him equal to you in that respect.
> 
> I advocate Non Violence, and Decency, in Protest.  I tolerate those I disagree with.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point in assessing a thread derail??
> 
> If that rabid barking moonbat wants an "I hate Glenn Beck" ad hominem poop-your-pants diatribe thread, let him start it on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you ya ignorant twat.  Glenn Beck inciting violence IS the topic ya fuckin moron.  I provided enough info for even an asshole retard like you to verify.  Every post you make is for the purpose of forwarding lies.  I don't like Moore any better than Beck.  I am not a "liberal".  The truth is the truth and I presented some.  Cowards like you just can't stand anyone telling it like it is can you?  Piss on you.  It is lying assholes like yourself that have ruined my Republican party.  Call me "rabid" if you want.  I'm through tolorating the lies you fucks perpetrate.
> 
> Now most of the country equates "liar" with republican.  Thanks ASSHOLE!
Click to expand...


True story!


----------



## DiveCon

HUGGY said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide the link and We will assess it.
> 
> P.S. Even if you are right on this, that would  only make him equal to you in that respect.
> 
> I advocate Non Violence, and Decency, in Protest.  I tolerate those I disagree with.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point in assessing a thread derail??
> 
> If that rabid barking moonbat wants an "I hate Glenn Beck" ad hominem poop-your-pants diatribe thread, let him start it on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you ya ignorant twat.  Glenn Beck inciting violence IS the topic ya fuckin moron.  I provided enough info for even an asshole retard like you to verify.  Every post you make is for the purpose of forwarding lies.  I don't like Moore any better than Beck.  I am not a "liberal".  The truth is the truth and I presented some.  Cowards like you just can't stand anyone telling it like it is can you?  Piss on you.  It is lying assholes like yourself that have ruined my Republican party.  Call me "rabid" if you want.  I'm through tolorating the lies you fucks perpetrate.
> 
> Now most of the country equates "liar" with republican.  Thanks ASSHOLE!
Click to expand...

i have news for ya, most people connect "politician" with "liar"
and have for YEARS


----------



## JimH52

The man has been proven to be a Hypocrite.


----------



## Avatar4321

JimH52 said:


> The man has been proven to be a Hypocrite.



I can only presume you speak of Glenn. However, if you do, he is not a hypocrite. A hypocrite is one who pretends to be something he isnt. Glenn is probably the most honest and forthcoming about what he thinks, who he is, and who he is not than any other person Ive ever heard of. 

You may not like what he has to say, but he is hardly a hypocrite.


----------



## MarcATL

Avatar4321 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man has been proven to be a Hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only presume you speak of Glenn. However, if you do, he is not a hypocrite. A hypocrite is one who pretends to be something he isnt.* Glenn is probably the most honest and forthcoming about what he thinks, who he is, and who he is not than any other person Ive ever heard of.
> *
> You may not like what he has to say, but he is hardly a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

"I'm not saying  he doesn't like white people, but he is, I think Obama is a racist." 
 - Glenn Beck



You really need to start investing in new leaders bub...I mean...seriouslay.


----------



## Oddball

HUGGY said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide the link and We will assess it.
> 
> P.S. Even if you are right on this, that would  only make him equal to you in that respect.
> 
> I advocate Non Violence, and Decency, in Protest.  I tolerate those I disagree with.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point in assessing a thread derail??
> 
> If that rabid barking moonbat wants an "I hate Glenn Beck" ad hominem poop-your-pants diatribe thread, let him start it on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you ya ignorant twat.  Glenn Beck inciting violence IS the topic ya fuckin moron.  I provided enough info for even an asshole retard like you to verify.  Every post you make is for the purpose of forwarding lies.  I don't like Moore any better than Beck.  I am not a "liberal".  The truth is the truth and I presented some.  Cowards like you just can't stand anyone telling it like it is can you?  Piss on you.  It is lying assholes like yourself that have ruined my Republican party.  Call me "rabid" if you want.  I'm through tolorating the lies you fucks perpetrate.
> 
> Now most of the country equates "liar" with republican.  Thanks ASSHOLE!
Click to expand...


How do you manage to type wearing a straitjacket?


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point in assessing a thread derail??
> 
> If that rabid barking moonbat wants an "I hate Glenn Beck" ad hominem poop-your-pants diatribe thread, let him start it on his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you ya ignorant twat.  Glenn Beck inciting violence IS the topic ya fuckin moron.  I provided enough info for even an asshole retard like you to verify.  Every post you make is for the purpose of forwarding lies.  I don't like Moore any better than Beck.  I am not a "liberal".  The truth is the truth and I presented some.  Cowards like you just can't stand anyone telling it like it is can you?  Piss on you.  It is lying assholes like yourself that have ruined my Republican party.  Call me "rabid" if you want.  I'm through tolorating the lies you fucks perpetrate.
> 
> Now most of the country equates "liar" with republican.  Thanks ASSHOLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True story!
Click to expand...


You need to verify your claim Ante up, or change the name to pecker heads who are jealous of Glenn Beck and secretly  wish they were him.  49 Pages, still no directly supported claims, .


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Sorry Beck is a dry drunk dickhead and there is no way you can prove he's not.


----------



## DiveCon

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Sorry Beck is a dry drunk dickhead and there is no way you can prove he's not.


thats your opinion, and you are entitled to it
how ever
we still haven't seen any proof he was doing any incitement to violence


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Well he does drive me to tears.


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man has been proven to be a Hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only presume you speak of Glenn. However, if you do, he is not a hypocrite. A hypocrite is one who pretends to be something he isnt. Glenn is probably the most honest and forthcoming about what he thinks, who he is, and who he is not than any other person Ive ever heard of.
> 
> You may not like what he has to say, but he is hardly a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


But recently he said we had the best health care in the world.  After his little uh incident, he is on tape saying how horrible health care is here in America.  Does this make him a hypocrite or a liar?


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> But recently he said we had the best health care in the world.  After his little uh incident, he is on tape saying how horrible health care is here in America.  Does this make him a hypocrite or a liar?



It makes him completely honest. We do have the best health care in the world. And we do have to fix health care. And the solution is to get government out of it and actually practice the ancient virtues of charity and compassion for our fellow man.

If you actually listened to what Glenn said, you would understand what he was calling for was not government inference or nationalization of health care. He was calling for the people in the industry to start caring again.

Unfortunately, for some reason you people on the left seem to think that the only way someone can be compassionate is if they turn all freedom over to the government and let them make all our choices. But that's not compassion or charity. You cant be charitable without action on your own part and you cant act on your own if you give up all your rights to the government.

What is really sad about this is that I even have to explain this. You guys have no clue what Glenn is actually saying and you decry him as evil or worse. Maybe if you guys would actually listen to what he is saying instead of hating him for speaking, you would learn something.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man has been proven to be a Hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only presume you speak of Glenn. However, if you do, he is not a hypocrite. A hypocrite is one who pretends to be something he isnt. Glenn is probably the most honest and forthcoming about what he thinks, who he is, and who he is not than any other person Ive ever heard of.
> 
> You may not like what he has to say, but he is hardly a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But recently he said we had the best health care in the world. After his little uh incident, he is on tape saying how horrible health care is here in America. Does this make him a hypocrite or a liar?
Click to expand...

neither

it can be the best in the world and still need changes


----------



## Douger

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man has been proven to be a Hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only presume you speak of Glenn. However, if you do, he is not a hypocrite. A hypocrite is one who pretends to be something he isnt. Glenn is probably the most honest and forthcoming about what he thinks, who he is, and who he is not than any other person Ive ever heard of.
> 
> You may not like what he has to say, but he is hardly a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But recently he said we had the best health care in the world.  After his little uh incident, he is on tape saying how horrible health care is here in America.  Does this make him a hypocrite or a liar?
Click to expand...

Had, past tense, the best health care in the world
Had the best educational system in the world
Used to make the best cars in the world.
Used to make the best electronics in the world.
Used to have the best railroad system in the world.
Used to grow the best and safest food in the world.
Used to have the best highway and bridge system in the world.
Used to have the best fisheries in the world.

See a pattern here ?
 It's called Mpyre. That one is finished.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Vast LWC said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to ba a trait common to many of the GLBTNBC castaways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been asking SOMEONE in this thread to do this for 4 days now dude, and NO ONE has been able or willing to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already explained, in detail, since the beginning of this thread why the video, which was posted multiple times was, in my opinion, a piece that could incite violence to happen, and that, in my opinion, Glenn Beck, as an intelligent person, must have known this to be the case.
> 
> If you don't want to accept my logic, well, then that's your business, but the above is obviously an incorrect statement, as, since the video itself was linked multiple times, what you are asking for has already been provided.
Click to expand...


I dont see how anyone would go out and be violent after watching that.   Sorry, you're just assuming people are going to behave in a psychotic way because of the glenn beck videos.

By the same logic Michael Moore should have been imprisioned for inciting violence against George Bush 

THATS CALLED BAD LOGIC

I still have yet to see a video that would incite violence in anyone who is not either psychotic or just violent in general regardless of whats on tv.

This thread reminds me of a strawman argument


----------



## Avatar4321

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> This thread reminds me of a strawman argument



With good reason, it is a straw man argument.


----------



## Intense

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Well he does drive me to tears.



Use the remote control Pecker head. Change the channel.  Reindoctrinate
with The View, or Wiffle balls (Chris Matthews) , comrade  .


----------



## MarcATL

Intense said:


> Use the remote control Pecker head. Change the channel.  Reindoctrinate
> with The View, or Wiffle balls (Chris Matthews) , comrade  .


Spoken like a Reel Tru Amerikkkan.


----------



## Intense

MarcATL said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use the remote control Pecker head. Change the channel.  Reindoctrinate
> with The View, or Wiffle balls (Chris Matthews) , comrade  .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a Reel Tru Amerikkkan.
Click to expand...


Yeah Like NYC is filled with Klan members.Hows it going cheap shot? Find a single substantiated allegation against Glenn, in relation to incitement? 50 pages of fluff.  (10 Gun Salute). Sissy Boy.


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread reminds me of a strawman argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With good reason, it is a straw man argument.
Click to expand...


Right..and you wouldn't be here defending him if he recently didn't convert to LDS.
Wow!  That was entirely unpredictable!


----------



## MarcATL

Intense said:


> Yeah Like NYC is filled with Klan members.Hows it going cheap shot? Find a single substantiated allegation against Glenn, in relation to incitement? 50 pages of fluff.  (10 Gun Salute). Sissy Boy.


Uhm, I'm a former New Yawker, North Bronx here, White Plains and Gunhill to be specific. Just left in Dec. '07, look it up, or even better...pay the old neighborhood a visit when you get a spare moment.

I just left in Dec. '07. so I know about the NYC kkklimate. Sean Bell's widow knows about the NYC kkklimate as well, and so does Diallo's and you can bet your bottom-dollar that Abner Louima and his family sure knows about the NYC kkklimate.

Try that BS some other sucker you schmuck.


----------



## PixieStix

Vast LWC said:


> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired. Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics. He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor. This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.


 

You are a manipulating saullinskyian, lying to make it look as if he is advocating violence could not be further from the truth


Alinsky rule for radical applied in this post:
RULE 10: "If you push a negative hard enough, it will push through and become a positive." Violence from the other side can win the public to your side because the public sympathizes with the underdog. (Unions used this tactic. Peaceful [albeit loud] demonstrations during the heyday of unions in the early to mid-20th Century incurred management's wrath, often in the form of violence that eventually brought public sympathy to their side.) 

The left is trying to push and prod us to become violent, when we have loud but peaceful demontrations . We are conservatives, not radical leftist bullies like the union thugs


----------



## MarcATL

"I'm not saying he doesn't like white people. He has a problem. This guy is, I believe, a racist."
- Glenn Beck
source

Not a liar my big toe!


----------



## Avatar4321

MarcATL said:


> "I'm not saying he doesn't like white people, but he is, I think Obama is a racist."
> - Glenn Beck
> 
> Not liar my big toe!



You do realize there is absolutely no contradiction between those statements dont you?

Simply thinking your superior to someone doesnt mean you dont like them. I like dogs, but im not able to go around thinking they are my equal or that Im not their master.

Racism isnt about hate. Its about superiority. Hate just tends to follow it closely.


----------



## MarcATL

*looking at the previous post*

That's a blatant lie. Another one from the Far-Right Nutjob posters on here.

The argument that a racist actually likes members of the other race is just ludicrous, and thats putting it mildly.


----------



## Avatar4321

MarcATL said:


> *looking at the previous post*
> 
> That's a blatant lie. Another one from the Far-Right Nutjob posters on here.
> 
> The argument that a racist actually likes members of the other race is just ludicrous, and thats putting it mildly.



And im sure all those white slave owners who took care of their slaves and treated them decently and cared about their lives werent racist because they didnt hate them.

Let me know when you are willing to actually discuss matters seriously not just project your hate onto others.


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *looking at the previous post*
> 
> That's a blatant lie. Another one from the Far-Right Nutjob posters on here.
> 
> The argument that a racist actually likes members of the other race is just ludicrous, and thats putting it mildly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And im sure all those white slave owners who took care of their slaves and treated them decently and cared about their lives werent racist because they didnt hate them.
> 
> Let me know when you are willing to actually discuss matters seriously not just project your hate onto others.
Click to expand...


Let's see...isn't this thread about Glenn Beck?  LDS is busy enslaving its minions minds.  Big job..better get back to it.  

Dumbcunny and Dud have yet to refute the violence inciting Beck.  Very Telling.


----------



## Avatar4321

HUGGY said:


> Let's see...isn't this thread about Glenn Beck?  LDS is busy enslaving its minions minds.  Big job..better get back to it.
> 
> Dumbcunny and Dud have yet to refute the violence inciting Beck.  Very Telling.



Glenn hasnt been inciting violence. There is nothing to refute. telling people to have their voice heard in non-violent political action is not inciting violence.

Trying to shut down those people through thug action is.

The only violence that has happened has been from the left trying to silence the right. Funny how that is isnt it?


----------



## MarcATL

"Took care of their slaves!?!???"

Hey a-hole, that OWNED other human beings. Nuff said.

They also take care of their cattle, sheep and dogs too...because they OWNED them and it was in their self-interest to.

Blacks were considered sub-human beasts to these loving "care-takers" you buttmunch...I can't believe you're actually trying to argue this NONESENSE!

Snap out of it!!!


----------



## Avatar4321

MarcATL said:


> "Took care of their slaves!?!???"
> 
> Hey a-hole, that OWNED other human beings. Nuff said.
> 
> They also take care of their cattle, sheep and dogs too...because they OWNED them and it was in their self-interest to.
> 
> Blacks were considered sub-human beasts to these loving "care-takers" you buttmunch...I can't believe you're actually trying to argue this NONESENSE!
> 
> Snap out of it!!!



I cant believe you are still too stupid to understand what racism is and what it's not.

Racism is about superiority. Not hatred. Look up the definition. There isnt a single mention about hate. Because hatred has nothing to do with racism. Racism is hatred neutral. You can be racist and hate someone from another race. Or you can be racist and try to act like they are little children for you to look over. Much like Democrats treat blacks nowadays.

The fact that you are unwilling to look at what words actually mean and wish to do nothing but this partisan nonsense, show you are inherently dishonest. You dont give a damn about reality. You simply want to justify your own hatred by claiming its the other guys that hate. When that is blatantly untrue.


----------



## Intense

MarcATL said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Like NYC is filled with Klan members.Hows it going cheap shot? Find a single substantiated allegation against Glenn, in relation to incitement? 50 pages of fluff.  (10 Gun Salute). Sissy Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, I'm a former New Yawker, North Bronx here, White Plains and Gunhill to be specific. Just left in Dec. '07, look it up, or even better...pay the old neighborhood a visit when you get a spare moment.
> 
> I just left in Dec. '07. so I know about the NYC kkklimate. Sean Bell's widow knows about the NYC kkklimate as well, and so does Diallo's and you can bet your bottom-dollar that Abner Louima and his family sure knows about the NYC kkklimate.
> 
> Try that BS some other sucker you schmuck.
Click to expand...


My Avatar is from The Bronx Zoo. I'm in Queens, Elmhurst, The most integrated Community in the USA, with Jackson Heights, and Corona right on our tails.  I'm sure you will be missed here.  My Son just lost a close Friend up in Buffalo, a Drive By Shooting the Night before the Graduation Ceremony. 3 in the back. He lived a few blocks north of Yankee Stadium.

Shawn Bell, That was a multi Racial Police unit.  A Decorated Special Crimes Unit.  The Shooting may have been allot of things, but it wasn't Racist. They did claim to have identified themselves as Cop's, If that was true, it was a bad idea to try to run them over with the car. I have a hard time too with people unloading clips, reloading, and emptying the clip again, for a couple of reasons. I have a hard time with someone in that situation claiming that they thought their gun misfired while continuing to unload multiple clips. 

1). Cop's here used to carry .38 cal. six shot revolvers, not too effective in self defense life and death, meaning the perpetrator or target can still get you before they drop, be it adrenaline or drug effect, or what have you. As a result they were trained to unload, or fire till you were empty 5-6 rounds, depending on how you loaded. Some would leave the chamber empty to guard against accidental firing. Cops today carry 9mm or 10mm with big clips and nasty bullets. The effect is messy. The tactic should adapt.

2). Preservation of Life should take precedent over Medical Costs, or Litigation Costs.

3). Cops here need more time at the range, the City should cover the cost of ammo. These guys need to know their weapons inside and out. 


Shawn Bell Verdict
About an hour ago, the three New York City Police officers charged with an array of charges for the November 25th, 2006 shooting death of 23 year old groom Sean Bell, were cleared of all charges. Unarmed, Sean Bell died in a hail of 50 some bullets outside a strip club where he was having his bachelor party.

Officers Michael Oliver, 36, and Gescard Isnora, 29, stood trial for manslaughter while Officer Marc Cooper, 40, was charged only with reckless endangerment. Two other shooters weren't charged. Oliver squeezed off 31 shots; Isnora fired 11 rounds; and Cooper shot four times.   Sean Bell Trial - Shawn Bell Verdict - Shaun Bell Murder Case


Amadou Diallo, Definitely a Tragedy. Pretty self explanatory. Ricochets flying off the door, cops thinking that they were being fired upon. 


Amadou Bailo Diallo 
Amadou Bailo Diallo (September 2, 1975 - February 4, 1999), a Guinean living in New York City, was killed by four white police officers in the New York City Police Department's Street Crime Unit. 
Diallo had come to New York City to study computer science, but had not yet enrolled in school. He reportedly sold videotapes and socks on the street during the day and studied in the evenings. 

He had gone out to eat and returned home early on the morning of February 4. While he was walking near his building, police officers Edward McMellon, Sean Carroll, Kenneth Boss and Richard Murphy, in plainclothes but wearing their NYPD shields, approached him for questioning. The officers claim to have ID'ed themselves, loudly, as NYPD officers, and that Diallo fit the description of a since-captured serial rapist. At their approach, Diallo allegedly ran up the outside steps toward his apartment house doorway, turned from the officers, and ignored their orders to stop and "show his hands." He then reached into his jacket, coming out with his wallet. Reportedly mistaking the item Diallo was holding for a firearm, Officer Carroll yelled "Gun!" to alert his colleagues. At nearly the same time, the officers opened fire. While backing away, Officer McMellon tripped and fell down the steps, leading the others to believe he had been shot. The four officers fired 41 shots, hitting Diallo 19 times. No weapons were found on his body. 

On March 25 a Bronx grand jury indicted the officers on charges of second-degree murder and reckless endangerment. On December 16 a New York appellate court ordered a change of venue to Albany, New York, stating that pretrial publicity had made a fair trial in New York City impossible. On February 25, 2000, after two days of deliberations, a jury acquitted the officers of all charges. 

Amadou Bailo Diallo. Who is Amadou Bailo Diallo? What is Amadou Bailo Diallo? Where is Amadou Bailo Diallo? Definition of Amadou Bailo Diallo. Meaning of Amadou Bailo Diallo.

You take it easy now Limp Dick. Enjoy Atlanta? is it? See if you can search out some "Moon River " Beer. If you do I will be jealous.


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...isn't this thread about Glenn Beck?  LDS is busy enslaving its minions minds.  Big job..better get back to it.
> 
> Dumbcunny and Dud have yet to refute the violence inciting Beck.  Very Telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn hasnt been inciting violence. There is nothing to refute. telling people to have their voice heard in non-violent political action is not inciting violence.
> 
> Trying to shut down those people through thug action is.
> 
> The only violence that has happened has been from the left trying to silence the right. Funny how that is isnt it?
Click to expand...


You should stick to lying for the LDS.  I have personally heard Beck threaten the life of Moore and inquire if a hitman would be better suited for the job.  You should go back to enslaving the weak minded with your magic plates bullshit.


----------



## MarcATL

Intense, I love how you're able to scew things in a way they really weren't.

That's a real skill and talent you have there, perhaps you should work for FOXNews.


----------



## Intense

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not saying he doesn't like white people, but he is, I think Obama is a racist."
> - Glenn Beck
> 
> Not liar my big toe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize there is absolutely no contradiction between those statements dont you?
> 
> Simply thinking your superior to someone doesnt mean you dont like them. I like dogs, but im not able to go around thinking they are my equal or that Im not their master.
> 
> Racism isnt about hate. Its about superiority. Hate just tends to follow it closely.
Click to expand...


I think ATL has a point in that there are a few White People Obama is not prejudiced against. I guess in His Own Personal Way, Only He Can See Past Their Whiteness, and Embrace Their Inner Being. His Remarkable Powers that Enable him to do this Is limited to Only those in Agreement, with Him 98% of the time, and 98% up to date with the changes in his Position. So All You out There, wanting to be on His Christmas/Kwanzaa List Try harder to keep up with the Talking Points.

What are We celebrating this December at the White House? Christmas or The December Harvest Ceremony, Kwanzaa?


----------



## del

HUGGY said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...isn't this thread about Glenn Beck?  LDS is busy enslaving its minions minds.  Big job..better get back to it.
> 
> Dumbcunny and Dud have yet to refute the violence inciting Beck.  Very Telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn hasnt been inciting violence. There is nothing to refute. telling people to have their voice heard in non-violent political action is not inciting violence.
> 
> Trying to shut down those people through thug action is.
> 
> The only violence that has happened has been from the left trying to silence the right. Funny how that is isnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should stick to lying for the LDS.  I have personally heard Beck threaten the life of Moore and inquire if a hitman would be better suited for the job.  You should go back to enslaving the weak minded with your magic plates bullshit.
Click to expand...


the voices in your head sound like glen beck?
interesting


----------



## Intense

MarcATL said:


> Intense, I love how you're able to scew things in a way they really weren't.
> 
> That's a real skill and talent you have there, perhaps you should work for FOXNews.



Be Specific. What accusation of recreating History do you refer to. I'm open to discussion and correction.


----------



## HUGGY

del said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn hasnt been inciting violence. There is nothing to refute. telling people to have their voice heard in non-violent political action is not inciting violence.
> 
> Trying to shut down those people through thug action is.
> 
> The only violence that has happened has been from the left trying to silence the right. Funny how that is isnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should stick to lying for the LDS.  I have personally heard Beck threaten the life of Moore and inquire if a hitman would be better suited for the job.  You should go back to enslaving the weak minded with your magic plates bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the voices in your head sound like glen beck?
> interesting
Click to expand...


Looky looky the dumbest mod on the internet chimes in!  I have already noted the references to what I heard Beck say complete with transcipts on one of the sites.  I'm sure you saw the same sites so are you just being your usual ignorant fuck self by forwarding the lie?


----------



## Annie

HUGGY said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...isn't this thread about Glenn Beck?  LDS is busy enslaving its minions minds.  Big job..better get back to it.
> 
> Dumbcunny and Dud have yet to refute the violence inciting Beck.  Very Telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn hasnt been inciting violence. There is nothing to refute. telling people to have their voice heard in non-violent political action is not inciting violence.
> 
> Trying to shut down those people through thug action is.
> 
> The only violence that has happened has been from the left trying to silence the right. Funny how that is isnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should stick to lying for the LDS.  I have personally heard Beck threaten the life of Moore and inquire if a hitman would be better suited for the job.  You should go back to enslaving the weak minded with your magic plates bullshit.
Click to expand...


Ready for those links at anytime.


----------



## Intense

List of Obama's Czars
August 14, 2009 - 12:50 ET

As of July 20, 2009:

&#8226; The Brainroom counts 32 czars in the Obama administration, based on media reports from reputable sources that have identified the official in question as a czar. 
&#8226; In addition, President Obama has said that he will create the position of cyber czar, and there have been media reports that there could be a health insurance czar and a copyright czar. When and if those positions are filled, that would bring the total to 35. 
&#8226; Since czar isn't an official job title, the number is somewhat in the eye of the beholder.

NOTE: positions that also existed under previous administrations are indicated with an *.

1. Afghanistan Czar - Richard Holbrooke 

Title: Special Representative for Afghanistan and Pakistan 
Salary: unknown 
Reports to: Secretary of State Hillary Clinton 
Appointed: January 2009 
Department that might have handled similar issues: State

&#8226; Will work with CENTCOM head Gen. David Petraeus to integrate U.S. civilian and military efforts in the region. 
&#8226; 45 years of experience have made him a fixture of the Democrats' foreign policy establishment. 
&#8226; Was U.S. ambassador to U.N., 1999-2001 
&#8226; Brokered the 1995 Dayton Peace Accords in Bosnia 
&#8226; Also served as Assistant secretary of state, East Asia and the Pacific (1976 to 1980); worked in foreign service (1962 to 1976) 
&#8226; From 1972 through 1976, was the editor of Foreign Policy magazine.

2. AIDS Czar * - Jeffrey Crowley 

Title: Director of the Office of National AIDS Policy 
Salary: $102,000 
Reports to: President Obama (as part of the Executive Office of the President&#8217;s Domestic Policy Council) 
Appointed: February 2009 
Department that might have handled similar issues: Health and Human Services

&#8226; Coordinates HIV/AIDS policy domestically and internationally. 
&#8226; Senior Research Scholar at Georgetown University's Health Policy Institute and a Senior Scholar at the O&#8217;Neill Institute for National and Global Health Law, Georgetown University Law Center. 
&#8226; Was Deputy Executive Director for Programs at the National Association of People with AIDS 
&#8226; Has Master of Public Health from the Johns Hopkins University School of Hygiene and Public Health

3. Auto Recovery Czar - Ed Montgomery 

Title: Director of Recovery for Auto Communities and Workers 
Salary: unknown 
Reports to: Larry Summers, the president's top economic adviser, and Labor Secretary Hilda Solis 
Appointed: March 2009 
Department that might have handled similar issues: Labor

&#8226; Will work to leverage government resources to support the workers, communities and regions that rely on the American auto industry. 
&#8226; Was Deputy Secretary and Chief Economist at the Labor Department (1997 to 1998) 
&#8226; Is Dean of the College of Behavioral and Social Sciences at the University of Maryland (2003 to present) 
&#8226; Has PhD in economics from Harvard 
&#8226; In 2008, made $1,200 in political donations, all of which went to Obama&#8217;s presidential campaign. 
&#8226; Wife is the granddaughter of a General Motors worker from Portland, Mich. 
&#8226; Drives a 2000 Lincoln

4. Border Czar * - Alan Bersin

Title: Assistant Secretary for International Affairs and Special Representative for Border Affairs 
Salary: unknown 
Reports to: Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano 
Appointed: April 2009 
Agencies that might have handled similar issues: Customs and Border Protection (CBP) and Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE)

&#8226; Will coordinate all of the department's border security and law-enforcement efforts. 
&#8226; Essentially had the same job under President Clinton; served as Attorney General Janet Reno's special representative on border issues, a job that he held while retaining the position of U.S. attorney for San Diego. 
&#8226; This time, boss will be Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano, who will expect him to handle illegal immigration and drug violence issues along the Mexican-American border 
&#8226; Previous experience: Chairman of the San Diego Regional Airport Authority (2006 to 2009); Secretary of Education for California (2005 to 2006); Superintendent of San Diego Public Schools (1998 to 2005); U.S. Attorney for San Diego (1993 to 1998) 
&#8226; Graduate of Harvard and Yale Law School 
&#8226; Talking about border security shortly before he was named Clinton border czar in 1995, said he wanted to focus on suspected smugglers of both drugs and people and was not interested in prosecuting &#8220;economic migrants.&#8221; 
&#8226; Often tied to the 1994 border policy called &#8220;Operation Gatekeeper.&#8221; The policy shifted the U.S. focus from the arresting of immigrants who actually crossed the border to an increased border presence designed to stop border crossing in the first place. When Bersin left the position in 1998, border arrests were on pace for an 18-year low of just more than 200,000. Latino groups complained that Operation Gatekeeper was immoral, saying the program monitored the border near San Diego but simply forced illegal immigrants to other, more dangerous areas. 
&#8226; Has given more than $50,000 to political campaigns since 1999, almost all of it to Democrats.

5. California Water Czar - David J. Hayes 

Title: Deputy Interior Secretary 
Salary: unknown 
Reports to: Interior Secretary Ken Salazar 
Appointed: June 2009 
Confirmed by Senate (as Deputy Interior Security): May 20, 2009 
Department that might have handled similar issues: Interior

&#8226; Charged with coordinating federal agencies to ease California's water shortage 
&#8226; Graduate of Stanford Law School; clerked for U.S. District Court for the D.C., has been a partner at two big D.C. law firms 
&#8226; Was deputy interior secretary under Bruce Babbitt during Clinton administration 
&#8226; From 1993 to 1995, was chairman of the board at the Environmental Law Institute, a non-profit research center. 
&#8226; As a lobbyist, represented the Southern California Metropolitan Water District in 2001 
&#8226; In August 2008, wrote a policy report while working at the Progressive Policy Institute accusing the Bush administration of leaving a &#8220;damaging legacy&#8221; in their natural resource management policies 
&#8226; Donated $2,300 to Clinton during 2008 campaign; after she withdrew, donated $2,300 to Obama

Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - List of Obama's Czars


----------



## Intense

6. Car Czar - Ron Bloom 

NOTE: on July 13, 2009, Bloom took over as head of the Presidential Task Force on the Auto Industry, replacing Steven Rattner 

Title: Counselor to the Secretary of the Treasury 
Salary: unknown 
Reports to: Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner and National Economic Council head Larry Summers 
Appointed: July 2009 
Department that might have handled similar issues: Treasury

&#8226; A leader of the White House task force overseeing auto company bailouts; worked on restructuring of General Motors and Chrysler LLC. 
&#8226; Was special assistant to president of the United Steelworkers union from 1996-Feb 2009 
&#8226; Has negotiated restructuring deals for more than 50 companies, getting major concessions from unions and companies. 
&#8226; Was raised in New York in a pro-union family, which included a schoolteacher mother and unionized relatives. 
&#8226; After working for the Service Employees International Union, got an MBA from Harvard University because he thought unions lacked business smarts, he said in a 1996 interview in the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette. 
&#8226; From 1985 to 1990, he worked as an investment banker with Lazard Freres & Co., which specializes in mergers, acquisitions and corporate restructuring, before co-founding the investment-banking firm Keilin and Bloom.

7. Central Region Czar - Dennis Ross 

Title: Special Assistant to the President and Senior Director for the Central Region (encompasses the Middle East, the Gulf, Afghanistan, Pakistan and South Asia) 
Salary: unknown 
Reports to: National Security Adviser Gen. James L. Jones 
Appointed: June 2009 
Department that might have handled similar issues: State

&#8226; Spent 12 years in the George H.W. Bush and Clinton administrations trying to create a permanent agreement between the governments of Israel and the Palestinian territories 
&#8226; In 1981, was named to President Ronald Reagan&#8217;s national security staff as the director of Near East and South Asian Affairs. 
&#8226; Was director of the State Department&#8217;s Policy Planning office during President George H. W. Bush&#8217;s term. 
&#8226; 1993: appointed to the position of Middle East coordinator, making him the top negotiator for peace between Israel and Palestinian territories 
&#8226; After he left government in 2000, headed up Washington Institute for Near East Policy, a hawkish think tank with a pro-Israeli bent

8. Climate Czar - Todd Stern 

Title: Special Envoy for Climate Change 
Salary: unknown 
Reports to: Secretary of State Hillary Clinton 
Appointed: January 2009 
Agency or department that might have handled similar issues: Environmental Protection Agency; State

&#8226; Responsible for developing international approaches to reduce the emission of greenhouse gases. 
&#8226; Served in the Clinton White House from 1993 to 1999; Was Head of the Initiative on Global Climate Change (1997 to 1999) and Adviser to the Secretary of the Treasury (1999 to 2001) 
&#8226; As a top aide to President Clinton, helped negotiate the Kyoto and Buenos Aires climate pacts, both of which fell apart partially because of a lack of U.S. support during Bush administration. 
&#8226; After Bush was elected to office, went to the Wilmer Hale law firm, where he is a partner in the regulatory and government affairs division. 
&#8226; Was most recently a Senior Fellow at the Center for American Progress, where he focused on climate change and environmental issues. 
&#8226; Has written extensively on climate change, and has called on the American government and the international community to take a series of steps to reduce the emission of greenhouse gases. 
&#8226; Supports a national cap-and-trade system that would limit carbon emissions and reduce U.S. dependency on foreign oil 
&#8226; Has law degree from Harvard

9. Domestic Violence Czar - Lynn Rosenthal 

Title: White House adviser on Violence Against Women 
Salary: unknown 
Reports to: President Obama and Vice President Biden 
Appointed: June 2009 
Department that might have handled similar issues: Health and Human Services

&#8226; Will advise the President and Vice President on domestic violence and sexual assault issues. 
&#8226; 2000-2006: served as the Executive Director of the National Network to End Domestic Violence 
&#8226; Was an advocate for the reauthorization of the Violence Against Women Act in 2000 and 2005 and has assisted states and local communities with implementation of this federal legislation 
&#8226; Was director of the Florida Coalition Against Domestic Violence

10. Drug Czar * - Gil Kerlikowske 

Title: Director of the Office of National Drug Control Policy 
Salary: unknown 
Reports to: President Obama 
Appointed: March 2009 
Confirmed by Senate: May 7, 2009 
Department that might have handled similar issues: Justice

&#8226; Directs drug-control policy in the U.S.; is expected to shift drug policy to intervention, treatment and a reduction of problem drug use. 
&#8226; Was police chief for the city of Seattle from 2000-2009 
&#8226; Was Deputy Director of the Department of Justice&#8217;s Office of Community Oriented Policing Services (1998 to 2000); Police Chief for the city of Buffalo (1994 to 1998); Police chief of Fort Pierce, Fla. (N/A to 1994) 
&#8226; A strong gun-control advocate, urged both the Washington legislature and the U.S. Congress to pass an assault-weapons ban and has worked to close the loophole that doesn't require background checks at gun shows 
&#8226; 2003: admitted that busting people for personal marijuana possession was not a top priority of the Seattle police department. 
&#8226; As Seattle police chief, assigned an officer full-time to the drug court, which commuted sentences of drug users who complete medical treatment in lieu of going to jail.

Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - List of Obama's Czars


----------



## MarcATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctwqnkWdCJg]YouTube - Glenn Beck threatens to kill Michael Moore[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmHOGYZbhfs&feature=related]YouTube - Glenn Beck Shows Christian Family Values[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHpe2fapREA&feature=related]YouTube - Glenn Beck is a douchebag[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbg604XqPY&feature=related]YouTube - Glenn Beck Showing His Colors[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0tgvWxC_6A&feature=related]YouTube - Glenn Beck Admits That He Is A Racist[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0zUF9-PoA4&feature=related]YouTube - Beck yelling at staff[/ame]

Lets see how you guys will SPIN your heads up your asses on this now.


----------



## JakeStarkey

We are noticing the economy is ever so slightly beginning to get traction.  Remember in a recession that jobs are the last things to come back, and that should be happening in growing numbers by early summer next year.  We can thank the neo-con Pubs for the recession, and the moderate and conservative democrats and moderate pubs for the recovery. 

Bush, Cheney, Rush, Sean, Glenn etc have destroyed the post-Reagan party.  They all have to leave the Party along with their supporters, and we have already begun in many communities across the nation fashioning the new Party.  We will be able to compete by 2016.

Don't get downhearted, fellow pubs.  Politics in America run in cycles and we will have to let this cycle finish.  But always remember that we shot ourselves in the foot, and then only then did the Dems stomp on it.  Get the revolversout of the neo-con/neo-econ fools' hands.


----------



## Intense

MarkATL, Checked out each one Some over the top an inappropriate. Some garbled. I think that he may hate cats. You can probably use that against him. Sexually Inappropriate, on a couple.  Racist, I don't think so.  How many Years does this cover?  All that trouble and still nothing on inciting violence? It took me two tries on google to get past all the smear sites on him to get to his web page.


----------



## jillian

PixieStix said:


> The left is trying to push and prod us to become violent, when we have loud but peaceful demontrations . We are conservatives, not radical leftist bullies like the union thugs



puleeze.... the rightwingnuts have been talking about armed relbellion since they got a black president.

as for the saulaulinsky garbage... the rightwingnuts need to stop creating villians that don't exist.

now go tell that imbecile beck to stop trying to rev up violence.


----------



## HUGGY

Annie said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn hasnt been inciting violence. There is nothing to refute. telling people to have their voice heard in non-violent political action is not inciting violence.
> 
> Trying to shut down those people through thug action is.
> 
> The only violence that has happened has been from the left trying to silence the right. Funny how that is isnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should stick to lying for the LDS.  I have personally heard Beck threaten the life of Moore and inquire if a hitman would be better suited for the job.  You should go back to enslaving the weak minded with your magic plates bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ready for those links at anytime.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctwqnkWdCJg]YouTube - Glenn Beck threatens to kill Michael Moore[/ame]


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> We are noticing the economy is ever so slightly beginning to get traction.  Remember in a recession that jobs are the last things to come back, and that should be happening in growing numbers by early summer next year.  We can thank the neo-con Pubs for the recession, and the moderate and conservative democrats and moderate pubs for the recovery.
> 
> Bush, Cheney, Rush, Sean, Glenn etc have destroyed the post-Reagan party.  They all have to leave the Party along with their supporters, and we have already begun in many communities across the nation fashioning the new Party.  We will be able to compete by 2016.
> 
> Don't get downhearted, fellow pubs.  Politics in America run in cycles and we will have to let this cycle finish.  But always remember that we shot ourselves in the foot, and then only then did the Dems stomp on it.  Get the revolversout of the neo-con/neo-econ fools' hands.



You need to get past the coming tax hikes before you get to next summer.  More people have focused on paying off personal Debt these last few months. Keep it up folks.  Get out from under. Should things go south, you will be all the better off for it.


----------



## Annie

jillian said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left is trying to push and prod us to become violent, when we have loud but peaceful demontrations . We are conservatives, not radical leftist bullies like the union thugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puleeze.... the rightwingnuts have been talking about armed relbellion since they got a black president.
> 
> as for the saulaulinsky garbage... the rightwingnuts need to stop creating villians that don't exist.
> 
> now go tell that imbecile beck to stop trying to rev up violence.
Click to expand...


Pelosi, Durbin, Levin are just as real as Palin and just as easy to demonize.


----------



## Intense

jillian said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left is trying to push and prod us to become violent, when we have loud but peaceful demontrations . We are conservatives, not radical leftist bullies like the union thugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puleeze.... the rightwingnuts have been talking about armed relbellion since they got a black president.
> 
> as for the saulaulinsky garbage... the rightwingnuts need to stop creating villians that don't exist.
> 
> now go tell that imbecile beck to stop trying to rev up violence.
Click to expand...


Got something to back that up like a link?


----------



## HUGGY

Intense said:


> MarkATL, Checked out each one Some over the top an inappropriate. Some garbled. I think that he may hate cats. You can probably use that against him. Sexually Inappropriate, on a couple.  Racist, I don't think so.  How many Years does this cover?  All that trouble and still nothing on inciting violence? It took me two tries on google to get past all the smear sites on him to get to his web page.



Threatening murder and suggesting a hit man isn't inciting violence.  Ya whatever you say


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarkATL, Checked out each one Some over the top an inappropriate. Some garbled. I think that he may hate cats. You can probably use that against him. Sexually Inappropriate, on a couple.  Racist, I don't think so.  How many Years does this cover?  All that trouble and still nothing on inciting violence? It took me two tries on google to get past all the smear sites on him to get to his web page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Threatening murder and suggesting a hit man isn't inciting violence.  Ya whatever you say
Click to expand...


It was irresponsible to threaten Michael Moore, whether real or playing, I do,t justify it, and I won't make excuses for it. It was an attempt of spin on your part to associate it with the claim on this thread, that Glen Beck is Inciting Riot and Violence, at Tea Party's or Town Hall Meetings. Where, in association with Current Events is Glen Beck Inciting Violence?

Provide a Link that will withstand scrutiny?  Page 52?


----------



## elvis

jillian said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left is trying to push and prod us to become violent, when we have loud but peaceful demontrations . We are conservatives, not radical leftist bullies like the union thugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puleeze.... the rightwingnuts have been talking about armed relbellion since they got a black president.
> 
> as for the saulaulinsky garbage... the rightwingnuts need to stop creating villians that don't exist.
> 
> now go tell that imbecile beck to stop trying to rev up violence.
Click to expand...


I don't think they'd be talking "armed rebellion" if Alan Keyes were president.  I think it's the policies of a President who happens to be black that has them talking "armed rebellion".


----------



## Annie

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarkATL, Checked out each one Some over the top an inappropriate. Some garbled. I think that he may hate cats. You can probably use that against him. Sexually Inappropriate, on a couple.  Racist, I don't think so.  How many Years does this cover?  All that trouble and still nothing on inciting violence? It took me two tries on google to get past all the smear sites on him to get to his web page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Threatening murder and suggesting a hit man isn't inciting violence.  Ya whatever you say
Click to expand...


Again, links would go a long way...


----------



## HUGGY

Intense said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarkATL, Checked out each one Some over the top an inappropriate. Some garbled. I think that he may hate cats. You can probably use that against him. Sexually Inappropriate, on a couple.  Racist, I don't think so.  How many Years does this cover?  All that trouble and still nothing on inciting violence? It took me two tries on google to get past all the smear sites on him to get to his web page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Threatening murder and suggesting a hit man isn't inciting violence.  Ya whatever you say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was irresponsible to threaten Michael Moore, whether real or playing, I do,t justify it, and I won't make excuses for it. It was an attempt of spin on your part to associate it with the claim on this thread, that Glen Beck is Inciting Riot and Violence, at Tea Party's or Town Hall Meetings. Where, in association with Current Events is Glen Beck Inciting Violence?
> 
> Provide a Link that will withstand scrutiny?  Page 52?
Click to expand...


This is the title of the thread.

"*Glenn Beck is not fooling around anymore, he is attempting to incite violence *"

The title nor the first sentence specify what violence.  Murder or murder for hire is violence.  You are free to bring any examples of violence Glennn Beck is thought to or guilty of inciting.  I happened to hear the radio broadcast example and was called a liar repeatedly by the usual scum that apologise for the neo cons on this message board because I could not find a copy of it on youtube.

Avatar, Divecunt, Dud....go fuck yourselves...oh ya you too del.  OOPS!...forgot Annie..sorry annie.


----------



## elvis

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threatening murder and suggesting a hit man isn't inciting violence.  Ya whatever you say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was irresponsible to threaten Michael Moore, whether real or playing, I do,t justify it, and I won't make excuses for it. It was an attempt of spin on your part to associate it with the claim on this thread, that Glen Beck is Inciting Riot and Violence, at Tea Party's or Town Hall Meetings. Where, in association with Current Events is Glen Beck Inciting Violence?
> 
> Provide a Link that will withstand scrutiny?  Page 52?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the title of the thread.
> 
> "*Glenn Beck is not fooling around anymore, he is attempting to incite violence *"
> 
> The title nor the first sentence specify what violence.  Murder or murder for hire is violence.  You are free to bring any examples of violence Glennn Beck is thought to or guilty of inciting.  I happened to hear the radio broadcast example and was called a liar repeatedly by the usual scum that apologise for the neo cons on this message board because I could not find a copy of it on youtube.
> 
> Avatar, Divecunt, Dud....go fuck yourselves...oh ya you too del.
Click to expand...


I will give you time to find it.  How would that be?


----------



## del

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threatening murder and suggesting a hit man isn't inciting violence.  Ya whatever you say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was irresponsible to threaten Michael Moore, whether real or playing, I do,t justify it, and I won't make excuses for it. It was an attempt of spin on your part to associate it with the claim on this thread, that Glen Beck is Inciting Riot and Violence, at Tea Party's or Town Hall Meetings. Where, in association with Current Events is Glen Beck Inciting Violence?
> 
> Provide a Link that will withstand scrutiny?  Page 52?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the title of the thread.
> 
> "*Glenn Beck is not fooling around anymore, he is attempting to incite violence *"
> 
> The title nor the first sentence specify what violence.  Murder or murder for hire is violence.  You are free to bring any examples of violence Glennn Beck is thought to or guilty of inciting.  I happened to hear the radio broadcast example and was called a liar repeatedly by the usual scum that apologise for the neo cons on this message board because I could not find a copy of it on youtube.
> 
> Avatar, Divecunt, Dud....go fuck yourselves...oh ya you too del.
Click to expand...


and once again, no proof from the poofter known as huggy.

i'm shocked.


----------



## HUGGY

del said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was irresponsible to threaten Michael Moore, whether real or playing, I do,t justify it, and I won't make excuses for it. It was an attempt of spin on your part to associate it with the claim on this thread, that Glen Beck is Inciting Riot and Violence, at Tea Party's or Town Hall Meetings. Where, in association with Current Events is Glen Beck Inciting Violence?
> 
> Provide a Link that will withstand scrutiny?  Page 52?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the title of the thread.
> 
> "*Glenn Beck is not fooling around anymore, he is attempting to incite violence *"
> 
> The title nor the first sentence specify what violence.  Murder or murder for hire is violence.  You are free to bring any examples of violence Glennn Beck is thought to or guilty of inciting.  I happened to hear the radio broadcast example and was called a liar repeatedly by the usual scum that apologise for the neo cons on this message board because I could not find a copy of it on youtube.
> 
> Avatar, Divecunt, Dud....go fuck yourselves...oh ya you too del.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and once again, no proof from the poofter known as huggy.
> 
> i'm shocked.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctwqnkWdCJg]YouTube - Glenn Beck threatens to kill Michael Moore[/ame]

Out of the horses mouth to you the horses ass.


----------



## del

HUGGY said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the title of the thread.
> 
> "*Glenn Beck is not fooling around anymore, he is attempting to incite violence *"
> 
> The title nor the first sentence specify what violence.  Murder or murder for hire is violence.  You are free to bring any examples of violence Glennn Beck is thought to or guilty of inciting.  I happened to hear the radio broadcast example and was called a liar repeatedly by the usual scum that apologise for the neo cons on this message board because I could not find a copy of it on youtube.
> 
> Avatar, Divecunt, Dud....go fuck yourselves...oh ya you too del.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and once again, no proof from the poofter known as huggy.
> 
> i'm shocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctwqnkWdCJg]YouTube - Glenn Beck threatens to kill Michael Moore[/ame]
> 
> Out of the horses mouth to you the horses ass.
Click to expand...


see, that wasn't so hard was it?

i'll continue not to care.


----------



## elvis

HUGGY said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the title of the thread.
> 
> "*Glenn Beck is not fooling around anymore, he is attempting to incite violence *"
> 
> The title nor the first sentence specify what violence.  Murder or murder for hire is violence.  You are free to bring any examples of violence Glennn Beck is thought to or guilty of inciting.  I happened to hear the radio broadcast example and was called a liar repeatedly by the usual scum that apologise for the neo cons on this message board because I could not find a copy of it on youtube.
> 
> Avatar, Divecunt, Dud....go fuck yourselves...oh ya you too del.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and once again, no proof from the poofter known as huggy.
> 
> i'm shocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctwqnkWdCJg]YouTube - Glenn Beck threatens to kill Michael Moore[/ame]
> 
> Out of the horses mouth to you the horses ass.
Click to expand...


nothing illegal about what he said.  he never encouraged others to do what he was THINKING about doing.


----------



## HUGGY

del said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> and once again, no proof from the poofter known as huggy.
> 
> i'm shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctwqnkWdCJg]YouTube - Glenn Beck threatens to kill Michael Moore[/ame]
> 
> Out of the horses mouth to you the horses ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see, that wasn't so hard was it?
> 
> i'll continue not to care.
Click to expand...


And that is what makes you such a bonus as a moderator and a fellow human being.


----------



## elvis

HUGGY said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck threatens to kill Michael Moore
> 
> Out of the horses mouth to you the horses ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see, that wasn't so hard was it?
> 
> i'll continue not to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is what makes you such a bonus as a moderator and a fellow human being.
Click to expand...


Remember when Bill Maher said we'd be better off if Cheney were dead?  Were you outraged at Bill Maher?  or did you not care?


----------



## HUGGY

elvis3577 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> see, that wasn't so hard was it?
> 
> i'll continue not to care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what makes you such a bonus as a moderator and a fellow human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember when Bill Maher said we'd be better off if Cheney were dead?  Were you outraged at Bill Maher?  or did you not care?
Click to expand...


My outrage is for the lying you assholes perpetrate.

I have no problem with violence...remember my stand on Israel and the churches?

Funny how you forget that I grew up with a rifle in my hands.


----------



## elvis

HUGGY said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what makes you such a bonus as a moderator and a fellow human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Bill Maher said we'd be better off if Cheney were dead?  Were you outraged at Bill Maher?  or did you not care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My outrage is for the lying you assholes perpetrate.
> 
> I have no problem with violence...remember my stand on Israel and the churches?
> 
> Funny how you forget that I grew up with a rifle in my hands.
Click to expand...


So you have no problem with Beck "threatening" to kill Michael Moore in and of itself?


----------



## HUGGY

elvis3577 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Bill Maher said we'd be better off if Cheney were dead?  Were you outraged at Bill Maher?  or did you not care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outrage is for the lying you assholes perpetrate.
> 
> I have no problem with violence...remember my stand on Israel and the churches?
> 
> Funny how you forget that I grew up with a rifle in my hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have no problem with Beck "threatening" to kill Michael Moore in and of itself?
Click to expand...


That is correct.


----------



## jillian

MarcATL said:


> Uhm, I'm a former New Yawker, North Bronx here, White Plains and Gunhill to be specific. Just left in Dec. '07, look it up, or even better...pay the old neighborhood a visit when you get a spare moment.
> 
> I just left in Dec. '07. so I know about the NYC kkklimate. Sean Bell's widow knows about the NYC kkklimate as well, and so does Diallo's and you can bet your bottom-dollar that Abner Louima and his family sure knows about the NYC kkklimate.
> 
> Try that BS some other sucker you schmuck.



If you're a former New Yorker, I'm surprised you don't know more about the facts involved in the Sean Bell case.... as for the kkklimate, that's just really stupid....really stupid.  People need to stop diminishing words and concepts by applying them to totally unrelated things.

BTW, people who do things like kill black guys in their doorway go to trial in NY... if there were really a kkklimate, there wouldn't be any charges brought. But thanks.

*hugs from Sheepshead Bay*


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use the remote control Pecker head. Change the channel.  Reindoctrinate
> with The View, or Wiffle balls (Chris Matthews) , comrade  .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a Reel Tru Amerikkkan.
Click to expand...

ah, you attended the same chuch Obama did


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use the remote control Pecker head. Change the channel.  Reindoctrinate
> with The View, or Wiffle balls (Chris Matthews) , comrade  .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a Reel Tru Amerikkkan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, you attended the same chuch Obama did
Click to expand...


I think he was in the nursery when Wright said God damn America, but he could probably still hear it.


----------



## del

HUGGY said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck threatens to kill Michael Moore
> 
> Out of the horses mouth to you the horses ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see, that wasn't so hard was it?
> 
> i'll continue not to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is what makes you such a bonus as a moderator and a fellow human being.
Click to expand...


i doubt very much that you are a human being, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Oddball

I still fail to see how Beck threatening to do violence himself is, as a matter of course, inciting others to violence...._*ESPECIALLY*_ insofar as it relates to the OP.


----------



## goldcatt

Dude said:


> I still fail to see how Beck threatening to do violence himself is, as a matter of course, inciting others to violence...._*ESPECIALLY*_ insofar as it relates to the OP.



It isn't.


----------



## Avatar4321

Dude said:


> I still fail to see how Beck threatening to do violence himself is, as a matter of course, inciting others to violence...._*ESPECIALLY*_ insofar as it relates to the OP.



Is it he really threatening anyone if he thinks about it and is honest about it?

ive thought about killing that guy who cuts me off while driving. No one is stupid enough to think im actually going to kill the guy.


----------



## Avatar4321

HUGGY said:


> My outrage is for the lying you assholes perpetrate.
> 
> I have no problem with violence...remember my stand on Israel and the churches?
> 
> Funny how you forget that I grew up with a rifle in my hands.



We aren't lying. Glenn is not telling people to get violent. So until you can prove that he is, you are the one lying.


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threatening murder and suggesting a hit man isn't inciting violence.  Ya whatever you say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was irresponsible to threaten Michael Moore, whether real or playing, I do,t justify it, and I won't make excuses for it. It was an attempt of spin on your part to associate it with the claim on this thread, that Glen Beck is Inciting Riot and Violence, at Tea Party's or Town Hall Meetings. Where, in association with Current Events is Glen Beck Inciting Violence?
> 
> Provide a Link that will withstand scrutiny?  Page 52?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the title of the thread.
> 
> "*Glenn Beck is not fooling around anymore, he is attempting to incite violence *"
> 
> The title nor the first sentence specify what violence.  Murder or murder for hire is violence.  You are free to bring any examples of violence Glennn Beck is thought to or guilty of inciting.  I happened to hear the radio broadcast example and was called a liar repeatedly by the usual scum that apologise for the neo cons on this message board because I could not find a copy of it on youtube.
> 
> Avatar, Divecunt, Dud....go fuck yourselves...oh ya you too del.  OOPS!...forgot Annie..sorry annie.
Click to expand...


You have one obscure reference, not even sure if he was dicking around trying to get a rise out on someone, Was it real? Was it a Joke or play? Was he just screwing with heads like yours? You have incited violence on this thread, 10,000% over what you claim he did. 

Again Provide a Legitimate Link where Glenn Incites People to Violence.


----------



## Intense

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a Reel Tru Amerikkkan.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, you attended the same chuch Obama did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he was in the nursery when Wright said God damn America, but he could probably still hear it.
Click to expand...


I think that He would have had to Ignore all those CD's of the Sermons on sale in the Church Store too.  What is real disheartening is that trashing USA, and trashing non-ethnics, is common, in these Churches. It is Protected under Free Speech, Yet that does not mean that it is above Bigotry. It is Bigotry, of a Different Shade. 

Nobody needs to apologize for being born, or whom they are related to. This expectation and blame that We have for others is Bullshit.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Avatar4321 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> My outrage is for the lying you assholes perpetrate.
> 
> I have no problem with violence...remember my stand on Israel and the churches?
> 
> Funny how you forget that I grew up with a rifle in my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't lying. Glenn is not telling people to get violent. So until you can prove that he is, you are the one lying.
Click to expand...


Go consult Skousen, loony.


----------



## Oddball

We already know you have no link to any evidence backing the OP's claim, dickweed.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

yean no crap huh dude.

I've only asked about 10 times already


----------



## Avatar4321

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't lying. Glenn is not telling people to get violent. So until you can prove that he is, you are the one lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go consult Skousen, loony.
Click to expand...


What the hell are you rambling about? speak english.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't lying. Glenn is not telling people to get violent. So until you can prove that he is, you are the one lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go consult Skousen, loony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you rambling about? speak english.
Click to expand...


You follow Skousen, the birchers, the early Benson (disciplined and exiled by the Quorum of Twelve), and Glenn.  Go ahead and admit it.


----------



## JimH52

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man has been proven to be a Hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only presume you speak of Glenn. However, if you do, he is not a hypocrite. A hypocrite is one who pretends to be something he isnt. Glenn is probably the most honest and forthcoming about what he thinks, who he is, and who he is not than any other person Ive ever heard of.
> 
> You may not like what he has to say, but he is hardly a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But recently he said we had the best health care in the world.  After his little uh incident, he is on tape saying how horrible health care is here in America.  Does this make him a hypocrite or a liar?
Click to expand...


No one on the "righteous right" can be either a hypcrite or a liar.  They make the rules, you know?


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't lying. Glenn is not telling people to get violent. So until you can prove that he is, you are the one lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go consult Skousen, loony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you rambling about? speak english.
Click to expand...


*What the hell are you rambling about? *

That is rich coming from a guy that believes in multiple reincarnations of a jewish malcontent...and some "magical" plates.

Lying?...I believe you don't know the difference.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

HUGGY said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what makes you such a bonus as a moderator and a fellow human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Bill Maher said we'd be better off if Cheney were dead?  Were you outraged at Bill Maher?  or did you not care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My outrage is for the lying you assholes perpetrate.
> 
> I have no problem with violence...remember my stand on Israel and the churches?
> 
> Funny how you forget that I grew up with a rifle in my hands.
Click to expand...


You should have grown up with a brain in your head. What good is a rifle when you're too much of a coward to put it to use.


----------



## Intense

JimH52 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only presume you speak of Glenn. However, if you do, he is not a hypocrite. A hypocrite is one who pretends to be something he isnt. Glenn is probably the most honest and forthcoming about what he thinks, who he is, and who he is not than any other person Ive ever heard of.
> 
> You may not like what he has to say, but he is hardly a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But recently he said we had the best health care in the world.  After his little uh incident, he is on tape saying how horrible health care is here in America.  Does this make him a hypocrite or a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one on the "righteous right" can be either a hypcrite or a liar.  They make the rules, you know?
Click to expand...


Sounds like you are the one making unsubstantiated rules and claims.


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go consult Skousen, loony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you rambling about? speak english.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What the hell are you rambling about? *
> 
> That is rich coming from a guy that believes in multiple reincarnations of a jewish malcontent...and some "magical" plates.
> 
> Lying?...I believe you don't know the difference.
Click to expand...


Huggy, Given the chance, would you add Jesus to the hit list with Glenn?  Why Huggy?  What did Jesus ever do to you?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I see no one has yet to try and burn down my strawman claim


----------



## Lonestar_logic

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I see no one has yet to try and burn down my strawman claim



Perhaps the libnuts haven't grasped the concept of fire yet.


----------



## MarcATL

Glen Beck PWNED himself.

*ROTFLMWIAO!!!!*


----------



## HUGGY

Lonestar_logic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Bill Maher said we'd be better off if Cheney were dead?  Were you outraged at Bill Maher?  or did you not care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outrage is for the lying you assholes perpetrate.
> 
> I have no problem with violence...remember my stand on Israel and the churches?
> 
> Funny how you forget that I grew up with a rifle in my hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have grown up with a brain in your head. What good is a rifle when you're too much of a coward to put it to use.
Click to expand...


By gosh by darn...look what the state of texas has produced..a little punk ass bitch that hides behind the internet.  You know who what and where I am.  Don't be shy.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> My outrage is for the lying you assholes perpetrate.
> 
> I have no problem with violence...remember my stand on Israel and the churches?
> 
> Funny how you forget that I grew up with a rifle in my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have grown up with a brain in your head. What good is a rifle when you're too much of a coward to put it to use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By gosh by darn...look what the state of texas has produced..a little punk ass bitch that hides behind the internet.  You know who what and where I am.  Don't be shy.
Click to expand...


You're wrong, as usual. I don't know who, what or where you are. But I do know you won't be in Bonney, Texas any time soon and if you do happen to drop by, you'll be easy enough to spot. You'll be the guy with his ass up around his shoulders. With a population of less than a hundred people, I'm not hard to find either. I'll be the guy thats signing everyones paycheck.


----------



## HUGGY

Lonestar_logic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have grown up with a brain in your head. What good is a rifle when you're too much of a coward to put it to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By gosh by darn...look what the state of texas has produced..a little punk ass bitch that hides behind the internet.  You know who what and where I am.  Don't be shy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong, as usual. I don't know who, what or where you are. But I do know you won't be in Bonney, Texas any time soon and if you do happen to drop by, you'll be easy enough to spot. You'll be the guy with his ass up around his shoulders. With a population of less than a hundred people, I'm not hard to find either. I'll be the guy thats signing everyones paycheck.
Click to expand...


post your picture in your avatar or stfu.  pussy.


----------



## del

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> By gosh by darn...look what the state of texas has produced..a little punk ass bitch that hides behind the internet.  You know who what and where I am.  Don't be shy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong, as usual. I don't know who, what or where you are. But I do know you won't be in Bonney, Texas any time soon and if you do happen to drop by, you'll be easy enough to spot. You'll be the guy with his ass up around his shoulders. With a population of less than a hundred people, I'm not hard to find either. I'll be the guy thats signing everyones paycheck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> post your picture in your avatar or stfu.  pussy.
Click to expand...


*lighten up, francis or you'll be sent to a corner.
*


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

DEL I love you....i want to rep you for the francis referance but i've hit the rep button too many times today and last night.


That was classic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrllCZw8jiM]YouTube - Stripes - Don't Call Me Francis[/ame]


----------



## Lonestar_logic

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> By gosh by darn...look what the state of texas has produced..a little punk ass bitch that hides behind the internet.  You know who what and where I am.  Don't be shy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong, as usual. I don't know who, what or where you are. But I do know you won't be in Bonney, Texas any time soon and if you do happen to drop by, you'll be easy enough to spot. You'll be the guy with his ass up around his shoulders. With a population of less than a hundred people, I'm not hard to find either. I'll be the guy thats signing everyones paycheck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> post your picture in your avatar or stfu.  pussy.
Click to expand...


My picture is on my homepage.


----------



## elvis

del said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong, as usual. I don't know who, what or where you are. But I do know you won't be in Bonney, Texas any time soon and if you do happen to drop by, you'll be easy enough to spot. You'll be the guy with his ass up around his shoulders. With a population of less than a hundred people, I'm not hard to find either. I'll be the guy thats signing everyones paycheck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post your picture in your avatar or stfu.  pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *lighten up, francis or you'll be sent to a corner.
> *
Click to expand...


I've heard he likes chris' corner.


----------



## HUGGY

elvis3577 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> post your picture in your avatar or stfu.  pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lighten up, francis or you'll be sent to a corner.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard he likes chris' corner.
Click to expand...


Someone .. tried to send me to the corner....*once!*


----------



## elvis

HUGGY said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> *lighten up, francis or you'll be sent to a corner.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard he likes chris' corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone .. tried to send me to the corner....*once!*
Click to expand...


Joe Piscopo.


----------



## Life_Long_Dem!

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a partisan hack if you think that's not exactly what he's doing.
> 
> I urge anyone watching this to just watch the video.
> 
> His implications are clear.  He denies he is saying something, then turns right around and says it anyway.
> 
> Just watch it.
> 
> I can't find it on the web yet, I'm sure it will be on there tomorrow.  Here's just a portion of it:
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Starts Crying While Talking "Eugenics"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> says the partisan hack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know DiveCon, maybe you've just seen the progression over such a long amount of time that you've become immune to it.
> 
> But what he's doing is truly unbelievable, and very, very dangerous.
Click to expand...


Divecon is just a completely brainwashed right wing partisan hack who is beyond helping and is lost in the sea of puke and bullshit lies of the right forever.


----------



## MarcATL

Life_Long_Dem! said:


> Divecon is just a completely brainwashed right wing partisan hack who is beyond helping and is lost in the sea of puke and bullshit lies of the right forever.


You got that right jack. Pegged him properly. That boy doesn't have an ounce of sense in that brai...uhm thick skull of his.


----------



## DiveCon

Life_Long_Dem! said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> says the partisan hack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know DiveCon, maybe you've just seen the progression over such a long amount of time that you've become immune to it.
> 
> But what he's doing is truly unbelievable, and very, very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Divecon is just a completely brainwashed right wing partisan hack who is beyond helping and is lost in the sea of puke and bullshit lies of the right forever.
Click to expand...

and you are a fucking moron hack


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> Life_Long_Dem! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Divecon is just a completely brainwashed right wing partisan hack who is beyond helping and is lost in the sea of puke and bullshit lies of the right forever.
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right jack. Pegged him properly. That boy doesn't have an ounce of sense in that brai...uhm thick skull of his.
Click to expand...

another fucking moron chimes in


----------



## Otter_Creek

I think ol' Glenn just hates socialism and loves the first amendment.
I don't watch his show, but I wish more people hated socialism and loved their first amendment right.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Dude said:


> I still fail to see how Beck threatening to do violence himself is, as a matter of course, inciting others to violence...._*ESPECIALLY*_ insofar as it relates to the OP.



Becks problem is he doesn't insist on violence .


----------



## bourne87

I like how he says he isn't for one side or the other. What a joke.


----------



## bourne87

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still fail to see how Beck threatening to do violence himself is, as a matter of course, inciting others to violence...._*ESPECIALLY*_ insofar as it relates to the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becks problem is he doesn't insist on violence .
Click to expand...


What are you trying to say??


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

All this whining from the crowd that applauded books and movies depicting the assisination of the FORMER president as well as personal and vile attacks on a daily basis?

Beck has nothing on you in the hate department.  You guys wrote the book on hateful behavior and lies.


----------



## bourne87

Intense said:


> Glenn's on Vacation for a week. What are you gonna feed on all that time?



Thank God


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

You are reaping what you have sown.


----------



## HUGGY

Otter_Creek said:


> I think ol' Glenn just hates socialism and loves the first amendment.
> I don't watch his show, but I wish more people hated socialism and loved their first amendment right.



You are so right.  We should abolish medicare ...fuck granma in the ass...and those roads we all paid for?  a waste of money...fuck you eisenhower....  vet administration?...soldiers are suckers to enlist... we don't owe em a damn thing... in fact they should pay us for the right to get to kill kids and women.  schip...and public schools?.  why educate the little fuckers they are going to prison anyway...and speaking of prison...why bother...if you don't live in a gaurded gated community you ain't shit.

I'm totally with ya.


----------



## Amanda

Vast LWC said:


> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.



I think the subject line needs some fixing. I'd suggest:

*Glenn Beck is fooling Vast LWC, he is attempting to incite higher ratings*

The sooner the people of this country turn off their TVs the sooner we'll be able to make some real progress.


----------



## Intense

56 Pages of Bullshit and not one supportable link. You sissy boys are a riot.  Girlie Men who secretly crush on Beck.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeRaRi7cbw4]YouTube - Last Man Standing ( Walken )[/ame]

Never Trust a Lib.  Never Turn Your Back.


----------



## bourne87

Intense said:


> 56 Pages of Bullshit and not one supportable link. You sissy boys are a riot.  Girlie Men who secretly crush on Beck.
> 
> YouTube - Last Man Standing ( Walken )
> 
> Never Trust a Lib.  Never Turn Your Back.



You read every single post for 56 pages? 

Your right Glenn Beck is my man crush, I secretly admire his bullshit that is outrageous.


----------



## HUGGY

Intense said:


> 56 Pages of Bullshit and not one supportable link. You sissy boys are a riot.  Girlie Men who secretly crush on Beck.
> 
> YouTube - Last Man Standing ( Walken )
> 
> Never Trust a Lib.  Never Turn Your Back.



The stinking neo con christan fascists are being crushed.  Watching them bleed out is entertaining as they blame everyone but themselves for the conditions they and they alone created since they highjacked the republican party.  They have finally found the enemy and to thier phony suprise it is themselves.

They have found the death panels and lo and behold it is the "beurocrats" that work full time for the insurance corporations to deny and delay coverage hoping the "insured" will die before payment for services.

They have found the poison and it is the McDonalds happy meals that have bloated thier pasty white oversized frames and filled out the fat faces evident at the town hall meetings.

They deny the attempted health regulations and single payer healthcare that might save them from the diabetes and heart attacks that a huge number of them will be knocked out of the human race from.

They have looked hard at our countries condition through the lens of Fox television and Clear Channel radio that produce Beck, Hannity and Limbaugh.  Don't tell them that many of the board members dictating the talking points they cherish interlock with the biggest HMOs and the military industrial complex Eisenhower warned us about in a strangle hold to keep them suicidally fat and stupid.

Yes, they have found the threat to our republic and it is thier own willfull ignorance.


----------



## bourne87

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 56 Pages of Bullshit and not one supportable link. You sissy boys are a riot.  Girlie Men who secretly crush on Beck.
> 
> YouTube - Last Man Standing ( Walken )
> 
> Never Trust a Lib.  Never Turn Your Back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stinking neo con christan fascists are being crushed.  Watching them bleed out is entertaining as they blame everyone but themselves for the conditions they and they alone created since they highjacked the republican party.  They have finally found the enemy and to thier phony suprise it is themselves.
> 
> They have found the death panels and lo and behold it is the "beurocrats" that work full time for the insurance corporations to deny and delay coverage hoping the "insured" will die before payment for services.
> 
> They have found the poison and it is the McDonalds happy meals that have bloated thier pasty white oversized frames and filled out the fat faces evident at the town hall meetings.
> 
> They deny the attempted health regulations and single payer healthcare that might save them from the diabetes and heart attacks that a huge number of them will be knocked out of the human race from.
> 
> They have looked hard at our countries condition through the lens of Fox television and Clear Channel radio that produce Beck, Hannity and Limbaugh.  Don't tell them that many of the board members dictating the talking points they cherish interlock with the biggest HMOs and the military industrial complex Eisenhower warned us about in a strangle hold to keep them suicidally fat and stupid.
> 
> Yes, they have found the threat to our republic and it is thier own willfull ignorance.
Click to expand...


I try to be independant on issues and politics, but listening to Hannity, Beck, and Limbaugh makes me sick. At least try to be sensible. Rather Democrats are crazy and will kill you and your grandparents becuase they hate America and Republicans are the voice of reason and are smart and will save us all. Come on! I'll listen if they don't straight up bash Democrats and make arguments without scare tactics. I understand if they disagree, becuase thats what makes this country great, but try not to be such an asshole about it.


----------



## Avatar4321

HUGGY said:


> The stinking neo con christan fascists are being crushed.  Watching them bleed out is entertaining as they blame everyone but themselves for the conditions they and they alone created since they highjacked the republican party.  They have finally found the enemy and to thier phony suprise it is themselves.



1) There is no such thing as a neo con christian fascist. Neo con is just a derogatory term from the left for a jew who doesnt support them. So introduce me to a jewish christian fascist, and maybe ill believe such a person exists.
2) You seem to think that those who disagree with you are your enemies. If we are, it's simply because you choose to fight us. We are more than willing to let you be free and make your own choices and have your own viewpoints. We only ask for the same.



> They have found the death panels and lo and behold it is the "beurocrats" that work full time for the insurance corporations to deny and delay coverage hoping the "insured" will die before payment for services.



Do you have any evidence that insurance is doing this? People die everyday, Are you honestly claiming that its the insurance companies to blame? because im pretty sure they died alot faster before insurance companies ever existed.

Problem is your so spoiled you dont recognize the reality of the world we live in.



> They have found the poison and it is the McDonalds happy meals that have bloated thier pasty white oversized frames and filled out the fat faces evident at the town hall meetings.



Poison? I havent found poison at McDonalds. and I am pretty sure if you simply ordered a happy meal, you wouldnt be getting that many calories.

Is there something wrong with people being free to eat what they choose? Why do you hate people making choices so much?




> They deny the attempted health regulations and single payer healthcare that might save them from the diabetes and heart attacks that a huge number of them will be knocked out of the human race from.



If we are so evil, wouldnt saving us be bad?

I dont believe government controling health care is going to save me from anything. Quite the opposite. Ive seen what it does in other nations.

And quite frankly, its none of your business. You bitch and moan about abortion being a right to choose because its "her body". Why are you such damn hypocrites when it comes to everything else we do with our bodies? If we dont want to exercise, you dont have the right to force us. If we we want to eat junk food, its our right to do so. You dont have a right to tell us otherwise. We will face the consequences of our actions.

Id rather die free, then live where you think you can tell me what to do.



> They have looked hard at our countries condition through the lens of Fox television and Clear Channel radio that produce Beck, Hannity and Limbaugh.  Don't tell them that many of the board members dictating the talking points they cherish interlock with the biggest HMOs and the military industrial complex Eisenhower warned us about in a strangle hold to keep them suicidally fat and stupid.



You have to be pretty naive if you think any of those guys are going to use talking points. They are going to say whatever the heck they want. Its the left that produces talking points. 



> Yes, they have found the threat to our republic and it is thier own willfull ignorance.



That's a laugh riot coming from you.


----------



## wvpeach

Boycott Fox channels 



   You'll find a lot of good info here about dozens of companies pulling Ads  out of the Glenn Beck program. ....................  Now lets keep it going and have them dump Hannity and Limbaugh too.  

   Remember free speech does not mean we protect liars like Fox pundits.


   Oops apparently I am too newbie here at US message board to post a url yet. 

   Soooo. Just do a search for boycott Fox news and you'll land up at the right place.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Oh, wvpeach, are you going to be popular here.


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stinking neo con christan fascists are being crushed.  Watching them bleed out is entertaining as they blame everyone but themselves for the conditions they and they alone created since they highjacked the republican party.  They have finally found the enemy and to thier phony suprise it is themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) There is no such thing as a neo con christian fascist. Neo con is just a derogatory term from the left for a jew who doesnt support them. So introduce me to a jewish christian fascist, and maybe ill believe such a person exists.
> 2) You seem to think that those who disagree with you are your enemies. If we are, it's simply because you choose to fight us. We are more than willing to let you be free and make your own choices and have your own viewpoints. We only ask for the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have found the death panels and lo and behold it is the "beurocrats" that work full time for the insurance corporations to deny and delay coverage hoping the "insured" will die before payment for services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence that insurance is doing this? People die everyday, Are you honestly claiming that its the insurance companies to blame? because im pretty sure they died alot faster before insurance companies ever existed.
> 
> Problem is your so spoiled you dont recognize the reality of the world we live in.
> 
> 
> 
> Poison? I havent found poison at McDonalds. and I am pretty sure if you simply ordered a happy meal, you wouldnt be getting that many calories.
> 
> Is there something wrong with people being free to eat what they choose? Why do you hate people making choices so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we are so evil, wouldnt saving us be bad?
> 
> I dont believe government controling health care is going to save me from anything. Quite the opposite. Ive seen what it does in other nations.
> 
> And quite frankly, its none of your business. You bitch and moan about abortion being a right to choose because its "her body". Why are you such damn hypocrites when it comes to everything else we do with our bodies? If we dont want to exercise, you dont have the right to force us. If we we want to eat junk food, its our right to do so. You dont have a right to tell us otherwise. We will face the consequences of our actions.
> 
> Id rather die free, then live where you think you can tell me what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have looked hard at our countries condition through the lens of Fox television and Clear Channel radio that produce Beck, Hannity and Limbaugh.  Don't tell them that many of the board members dictating the talking points they cherish interlock with the biggest HMOs and the military industrial complex Eisenhower warned us about in a strangle hold to keep them suicidally fat and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to be pretty naive if you think any of those guys are going to use talking points. They are going to say whatever the heck they want. Its the left that produces talking points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they have found the threat to our republic and it is thier own willfull ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a laugh riot coming from you.
Click to expand...


Thanks for chiming in.  Your own stupidity is displayed as you speak up for the willfully ignorant.

Jewish neo cons?  What playbook did you flush that out of?  *The fundimentalist christians * were the ones that stole the republican party.  

I know ..someone you admire told you that "liberals" are fascists.  You aree sooooooooo stupid.


----------



## Avatar4321

wvpeach said:


> Boycott Fox channels
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find a lot of good info here about dozens of companies pulling Ads  out of the Glenn Beck program. ....................  Now lets keep it going and have them dump Hannity and Limbaugh too.
> 
> Remember free speech does not mean we protect liars like Fox pundits.
> 
> 
> Oops apparently I am too newbie here at US message board to post a url yet.
> 
> Soooo. Just do a search for boycott Fox news and you'll land up at the right place.



You do realize that Rush doesnt have a program on Fox don't you?

You do realize that simply because someone has a different point of view, doesnt mean they are lying right?


----------



## Avatar4321

HUGGY said:


> Thanks for chiming in.  Your own stupidity is displayed as you speak up for the willfully ignorant.
> 
> Jewish neo cons?  What playbook did you flush that out of?  *The fundimentalist christians * were the ones that stole the republican party.
> 
> I know ..someone you admire told you that "liberals" are fascists.  You aree sooooooooo stupid.



Oh wow, you think Im stupid? I am sooooo hurt by that.

Neo-con is merely code for Jew. You would be surprised what you can learn when you actually know the origin of the term.

And the fundamentalist christians have stolen the Republican party? That's why John McCain was the nominee right? Because he was the fundamentalist candidate. What is so evil about fundamentalist Christians? They have a different point of view from you... oooh they are so evil! Why are they not allowed to vote, or speak out, or have any sort of say in how the government works? Why do you hate people for their faith?

communist/fascist/socialist, it's all the same. You can call a totalitarian by any name, and their view points are still going to lead to death, destruction, oppression etc. And I dont care what party you are a part of, if you are a totalitarian, I am going to oppose you. Because i like being free.


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> wvpeach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott Fox channels
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find a lot of good info here about dozens of companies pulling Ads  out of the Glenn Beck program. ....................  Now lets keep it going and have them dump Hannity and Limbaugh too.
> 
> Remember free speech does not mean we protect liars like Fox pundits.
> 
> 
> Oops apparently I am too newbie here at US message board to post a url yet.
> 
> Soooo. Just do a search for boycott Fox news and you'll land up at the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that Rush doesnt have a program on Fox don't you?
> 
> *You do realize that simply because someone has a different point of view, doesnt mean they are lying right?*
Click to expand...


You do realize that lying is lying...Right?


----------



## MarcATL

Avatar...are you a self-proclaimed fundamentalist Christian?


----------



## Avatar4321

MarcATL said:


> Avatar...are you a self-proclaimed fundamentalist Christian?



Do you people ever pay attention?

No im not a fundamentalist Christian. I just think your demonizing of them is ridiculous. They arent evil people. They arent some demonic force trying to enslave mankind. They are merely people who want to have their voices count just like everyone else. They are people who want to be able to freely exercise their religion without government telling them what they can and cant do.

I know you want to hate these people, but thats your problem, not theirs.


----------



## Avatar4321

HUGGY said:


> You do realize that lying is lying...Right?



You keep using that word lying. I dont think it means what you seem to think it means.

Having a different point of view from you is not lying. Just because you cant believe it doesnt mean that others dont.


----------



## Otter_Creek

HUGGY said:


> Otter_Creek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think ol' Glenn just hates socialism and loves the first amendment.
> I don't watch his show, but I wish more people hated socialism and loved their first amendment right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right.  We should abolish medicare ...fuck granma in the ass...and those roads we all paid for?  a waste of money...fuck you eisenhower....  vet administration?...soldiers are suckers to enlist... we don't owe em a damn thing... in fact they should pay us for the right to get to kill kids and women.  schip...and public schools?.  why educate the little fuckers they are going to prison anyway...and speaking of prison...why bother...if you don't live in a gaurded gated community you ain't shit.
> 
> I'm totally with ya.
Click to expand...


Well, you've always been an idiot, so why should your idiotic retort be any surprise?
Close! I'll tell ya that, but then we had to understand it was you that posted that asinine rant, and that's always par for the course with you..
My gates were stolen years ago and I never replaced them.


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that lying is lying...Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep using that word lying. I dont think it means what you seem to think it means.
> 
> Having a different point of view from you is not lying. Just because you cant believe it doesnt mean that others dont.
Click to expand...


*Just because you cant believe it doesnt mean that others dont. 
*

So you *don't * believe lying is lying.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar...are you a self-proclaimed fundamentalist Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you people ever pay attention?
> 
> No im not a fundamentalist Christian. I just think your demonizing of them is ridiculous. They arent evil people. They arent some demonic force trying to enslave mankind. They are merely people who want to have their voices count just like everyone else. They are people who want to be able to freely exercise their religion without government telling them what they can and cant do.
> 
> I know you want to hate these people, but thats your problem, not theirs.
Click to expand...


Avi is not a fundamentalist Christian.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Are people still talking about this "Beck inciting Violence" strawman?

Really?

Anyone actually post a video of this that legitimately shows how he is inciting violence in your average american?

I haven't read the pages since my last post and might have missed the opportunity to be educated by an actual example of how Beck is doing this.


----------



## elvis

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Are people still talking about this "Beck inciting Violence" strawman?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Anyone actually post a video of this that legitimately shows how he is inciting violence in your average american?
> 
> I haven't read the pages since my last post and might have missed the opportunity to be educated by an actual example of how Beck is doing this.



He said he was thinking of killing Michael Moore. Were he really inciting violence, you would think the NYC police department would have arrested him by now.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

elvis3577 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are people still talking about this "Beck inciting Violence" strawman?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Anyone actually post a video of this that legitimately shows how he is inciting violence in your average american?
> 
> I haven't read the pages since my last post and might have missed the opportunity to be educated by an actual example of how Beck is doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he was thinking of killing Michael Moore. Were he really inciting violence, you would think the NYC police department would have arrested him by now.
Click to expand...


And I'm thinking....oh wait....can't say that online.


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 56 Pages of Bullshit and not one supportable link. You sissy boys are a riot.  Girlie Men who secretly crush on Beck.
> 
> YouTube - Last Man Standing ( Walken )
> 
> Never Trust a Lib.  Never Turn Your Back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stinking neo con christan fascists are being crushed.  Watching them bleed out is entertaining as they blame everyone but themselves for the conditions they and they alone created since they highjacked the republican party.  They have finally found the enemy and to thier phony suprise it is themselves.
> 
> They have found the death panels and lo and behold it is the "beurocrats" that work full time for the insurance corporations to deny and delay coverage hoping the "insured" will die before payment for services.
> 
> They have found the poison and it is the McDonalds happy meals that have bloated thier pasty white oversized frames and filled out the fat faces evident at the town hall meetings.
> 
> They deny the attempted health regulations and single payer healthcare that might save them from the diabetes and heart attacks that a huge number of them will be knocked out of the human race from.
> 
> They have looked hard at our countries condition through the lens of Fox television and Clear Channel radio that produce Beck, Hannity and Limbaugh.  Don't tell them that many of the board members dictating the talking points they cherish interlock with the biggest HMOs and the military industrial complex Eisenhower warned us about in a strangle hold to keep them suicidally fat and stupid.
> 
> Yes, they have found the threat to our republic and it is thier own willfull ignorance.
Click to expand...


Are you running for public executioner?  Did you leave anyone off your list?  Candy Stripers? Girl Scouts?  Sam's Club?  Seniors?  Little League?   Elk's Club?  

Working to make the world safe for union workers. There's your platform.


----------



## Intense

Turn up the volume on this one.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4-18Y3IcSs]YouTube - Last Man Standing[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Huggy's Senior Health Care Proposal. 

Huggy and Obama Kill old People.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSnLU9nyFSA]YouTube - Logan's Run[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Intense said:


> Turn up the volume on this one.
> 
> YouTube - Last Man Standing



Damn Beck DOES make people go crazy


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Intense said:


> Huggy's Senior Health Care Proposal.
> 
> Huggy and Obama Kill old People.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Logan's Run



I KNEW the current congress and presidential administration reminded me of something....this was the one i meant to rep you on >


----------



## noose4

i am not going to search this thread its kind of long but i am wondering if anybody posted the video from the john stewart show where he shows glenn beck saying that u.s. healthcare is the greatest and then he shows the video of beck from a few short years ago where he was damning u.s. healthcare after receiving treatment? this guy is a loon.


----------



## noose4

screw it here's the video, very funny:

Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central


----------



## DiveCon

noose4 said:


> screw it here's the video, very funny:
> 
> Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central


and that matters to the claim of "inciting to violence" how?


----------



## noose4

DiveCon said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> screw it here's the video, very funny:
> 
> Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central
> 
> 
> 
> and that matters to the claim of "inciting to violence" how?
Click to expand...


and i mentioned him inciting violence where?


----------



## DiveCon

noose4 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> screw it here's the video, very funny:
> 
> Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central
> 
> 
> 
> and that matters to the claim of "inciting to violence" how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and i mentioned him inciting violence where?
Click to expand...

that is the topic of the thread
so your post makes no sense in this thread
beck could be a complete asshole and a moron, and still not make it him inciting violence


----------



## noose4

DiveCon said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that matters to the claim of "inciting to violence" how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i mentioned him inciting violence where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is the topic of the thread
> so your post makes no sense in this thread
> beck could be a complete asshole and a moron, and still not make it him inciting violence
Click to expand...


thank you for informing me of that officer you perform your duty as the thread policeman in an exemplary manner.


----------



## DiveCon

noose4 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i mentioned him inciting violence where?
> 
> 
> 
> that is the topic of the thread
> so your post makes no sense in this thread
> beck could be a complete asshole and a moron, and still not make it him inciting violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for informing me of that officer you perform your duty as the thread policeman in an exemplary manner.
Click to expand...

oh hell :rollseys:
nevermind
just post any unrelated bullshit you wish


----------



## DiveCon

hey, glen beck wears sneakers


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

That daily show video is nothing compared to Colbert's "Doom Bunker" episode  


Oh and i REALLY want a video that does show how he incites violence....i've seen what is posted and the explainations but its just not convincing to me.   I dont see how, even with the explainations given, an average person would turn violent after watching Glenn Beck's entertainment/news program.


----------



## Oddball

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 56 Pages of Bullshit and not one supportable link. You sissy boys are a riot.  Girlie Men who secretly crush on Beck.
> 
> YouTube - Last Man Standing ( Walken )
> 
> Never Trust a Lib.  Never Turn Your Back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stinking neo con christan fascists are being crushed.  Watching them bleed out is entertaining as they blame everyone but themselves for the conditions they and they alone created since they highjacked the republican party.  They have finally found the enemy and to thier phony suprise it is themselves.
> 
> They have found the death panels and lo and behold it is the "beurocrats" that work full time for the insurance corporations to deny and delay coverage hoping the "insured" will die before payment for services.
> 
> They have found the poison and it is the McDonalds happy meals that have bloated thier pasty white oversized frames and filled out the fat faces evident at the town hall meetings.
> 
> They deny the attempted health regulations and single payer healthcare that might save them from the diabetes and heart attacks that a huge number of them will be knocked out of the human race from.
> 
> They have looked hard at our countries condition through the lens of Fox television and Clear Channel radio that produce Beck, Hannity and Limbaugh.  Don't tell them that many of the board members dictating the talking points they cherish interlock with the biggest HMOs and the military industrial complex Eisenhower warned us about in a strangle hold to keep them suicidally fat and stupid.
> 
> Yes, they have found the threat to our republic and it is thier own willfull ignorance.
Click to expand...

Nice sallybooboo impersonation!! 

Next time, try taking your Paxil 1/2 hour before posting.


----------



## MarcATL

Avatar4321 said:


> Do you people ever pay attention?
> 
> No im not a fundamentalist Christian. I just think your demonizing of them is ridiculous. They arent evil people. They arent some demonic force trying to enslave mankind. They are merely people who want to have their voices count just like everyone else. They are people who want to be able to freely exercise their religion without government telling them what they can and cant do.
> 
> I know you want to hate these people, but thats your problem, not theirs.


Calm yourself Avatar, no need to be so dramatic.

I simply asked a question. No one is trying to demonize anyone, however, the scripture says "by their fruits ye shall know them."

Ok, so you're not a fundamentalist Christian. Are you Christian?

And BTW, who are "you people?"


----------



## Intense

noose4 said:


> screw it here's the video, very funny:
> 
> Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central



Great Link. I Truly enjoyed it. Off Topic, Yet True Glenn.

Where does Glenn  Beck get his Inspiration?    Here is a part of it, i relation to Character.    

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTN3s2iVKKI]YouTube - Network[/ame]


----------



## Intense

There is sadness to this.   It's not the character. What do you think it is? 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMBZDwf9dok&feature=related]YouTube - Mad As Hell ...[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Were mad as hell and not gonna take it anymore     Classic video.

Still waiting for one of these people who truly believes the talking point that beck incites violence to show me the video that actually would incite violence in the average american.

Anyone?   Anyone?   

I thought I found it but after spending 8 min watching it i found out that he Wasn't calling for any violence.  Skip up to 6 min if you can't stand 8 min of beck.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTBwMPqQNR8]YouTube - The Traitorous Glenn Beck Thinks It's Ok For Him to Call for Violent Revolution, but That's It[/ame]


----------



## Intense

58 Pages. Not one credible claim.  Where's the Beef?   





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug75diEyiA0]YouTube - Where's the Beef[/ame]


----------



## Vast LWC

Hello.  Back again.



PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Were mad as hell and not gonna take it anymore     Classic video.
> 
> Still waiting for one of these people who truly believes the talking point that beck incites violence to show me the video that actually would incite violence in the average american.
> 
> Anyone?   Anyone?
> 
> I thought I found it but after spending 8 min watching it i found out that he Wasn't calling for any violence.  Skip up to 6 min if you can't stand 8 min of beck.



Yeah, sure, I'll lay it out for you in a logcial step-by-step progression.

First of all, who said anything about the "average American"?  I was talking about the 1 percent of 1 percent of the most rabid of the Glenn Beck faithful.  

Since he has about 2 million faithful viewers, that's still a whole lot of people.

Now let me explain my reasoning, in depth. I thought it would be obvious, but I guess it's not.

The average extreme viewer, whether on the left, right, or martian, hears what they want to hear from a broadcast, and then proceeds to disregard anything that contradicts what they want to hear.  

There have been MANY studies done on this subject.  If you want me to link one, I'm sure I can, but, more importantly, as regular posters on message boards, (where many of these folks come to roost) we all know this to be true.

So, in this particular instance, Beck exacerbates this effect by showing a long string of images and storylines clearly "tying" Mr Obama and the Democrats to Hitler and the Nazis.

Now, Mr Beck, as an intelligent (if a bit insane) person, realizes that these images, by themselves, are clearly inflammatory, and, without some kind of denial immediately following, would get him in big trouble.

So, after each long inflammatory tirade, he denies his assertions in short statements.  Tying it off with a call to make any demonstrations "peaceful".

Now.  To the average person, they see the entire piece and say, "But Mr Obama isn't really trying to kill my grandmother" and "peaceful protests are every American's right, so maybe I should go to one".  That is a logical and normal reaction.

But then we have the non-average extremist.  There are those on the left-wing, certainly, but here we are referring to those on the right-wing.

This is the type of person who joined the local "militia", has 20 automatic weapons, piles of canned goods and a rocket launcher in his basement (loaded and ready to go) and looks forward to "the coming revolution".  These people may be 1 in 10,000, but they are out there, and a great many of them watch extremist right-wing shows like Glenn Beck.

When this type of person watches a show like this one, they watch all the Nazi parts, and then when he gets to the part where he says "Obama's not going to kill your grandmother" they yell "yes he is!!!" at the screen.  They imagine Beck's fingers crossed behind his back when beck says "peaceful protest".  *People like this see a "peaceful protest" as a good place to bring their gun and try to pick a fight.*

*Beck knows these people are out there.*  There are plenty of examples, like the Unibomber, Tim McVeigh, that guy who recently killed Tiller.

*What happens if one of these people kills someone important?  *This may lead to reprisals by extremists on the other end of the spectrum setting off a tit for tat violence effect.  *And there are a LOT of angry people out there right now after all the partisanship of the past 8 years.*

Worst case scenario: *an escalating series of violent events*.

What I am suggesting in this thread, is that Mr Beck may want to tone down his rhetoric to avoid inflaming some of the crazier elements in our society.

I am also suggesting that people send him a message to do so, by contacting his advertisers, since he has been escalating his rhetoric non-stop for some time now, with no sign of stopping.

What I am *not* suggesting is that the government interfere with Mr Beck's free-speech rights.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> 58 Pages. Not one credible claim.  Where's the Beef?



Perhaps not "credible" to you or your fellow right-wing friends, who are fans Beck, but quite credible to many others.

This board is filled with extremists from both ends of the spectrum.  Many of whom see Beck as a hero of sorts, and would not think ill of him.

You are most probably one of these.


----------



## Vast LWC

And, the piece itself has been linked multiple times, there is no need for further links, unless you have the attention span of a gnat, and need to have things handed to you in small sound bites...


----------



## Vast LWC

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Were mad as hell and not gonna take it anymore     Classic video.
> 
> Still waiting for one of these people who truly believes the talking point that beck incites violence to show me the video that actually would incite violence in the average american.
> 
> Anyone?   Anyone?
> 
> I thought I found it but after spending 8 min watching it i found out that he Wasn't calling for any violence.  Skip up to 6 min if you can't stand 8 min of beck.



Do you deny that Beck spent much of the program making direct comparisons between Obama and Hitler, in an attempt to show that a Public Health plan is very much like Nazi Eugenics?

Oh, and that clip is quite interesting.  

He shows a book of Propaganda from some crazy communist group in France, and attempts to link it to American liberals.

Then, ignoring all the crazy right-wing propaganda out there, he brings up a book calling for peaceful revolution as a prime example of what right-wing extremists write.

Me, I know that there are violent "random nutjobs" (as he says) on both sides.  I'm sure he knows this too.

Creating this impression, in fact, makes right-wing extremists even* more *likely to take up arms and react violently to events, as they are afraid left-wing extremists will "act-first" and try to violently take over the world.

Again, he takes about 5 seconds of his 8 minute tirade to deny that *he* is in fact calling for violence, and then goes right back to the inflammatory statements he was making.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Vast LWC said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were mad as hell and not gonna take it anymore     Classic video.
> 
> Still waiting for one of these people who truly believes the talking point that beck incites violence to show me the video that actually would incite violence in the average american.
> 
> Anyone?   Anyone?
> 
> I thought I found it but after spending 8 min watching it i found out that he Wasn't calling for any violence.  Skip up to 6 min if you can't stand 8 min of beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny that Beck spent much of the program making direct comparisons between Obama and Hitler, in an attempt to show that a Public Health plan is very much like Nazi Eugenics?
Click to expand...


show me the link, i'll watch the video, then tell you if i deny it or not.  I'm not a regular beck watcher and i dont trust all of the party line talking point places you seem to quote across various threads.   Just show me the link and i'll watch and tell you what i think.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Vast LWC said:


> Hello.  Back again.
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were mad as hell and not gonna take it anymore     Classic video.
> 
> Still waiting for one of these people who truly believes the talking point that beck incites violence to show me the video that actually would incite violence in the average american.
> 
> Anyone?   Anyone?
> 
> I thought I found it but after spending 8 min watching it i found out that he Wasn't calling for any violence.  Skip up to 6 min if you can't stand 8 min of beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, I'll lay it out for you in a logcial step-by-step progression.
> 
> First of all, who said anything about the "average American"?  I was talking about the 1 percent of 1 percent of the most rabid of the Glenn Beck faithful.
> Since he has about 2 million faithful viewers, that's still a whole lot of people.
> 
> Now let me explain my reasoning, in depth. I thought it would be obvious, but I guess it's not.
> 
> The average extreme viewer, whether on the left, right, or martian, hears what they want to hear from a broadcast, and then proceeds to disregard anything that contradicts what they want to hear.
> 
> There have been MANY studies done on this subject.  If you want me to link one, I'm sure I can, but, more importantly, as regular posters on message boards, (where many of these folks come to roost) we all know this to be true.
> 
> So, in this particular instance, Beck exacerbates this effect by showing a long string of images and storylines clearly "tying" Mr Obama and the Democrats to Hitler and the Nazis.
> 
> Now, Mr Beck, as an intelligent (if a bit insane) person, realizes that these images, by themselves, are clearly inflammatory, and, without some kind of denial immediately following, would get him in big trouble.
> 
> So, after each long inflammatory tirade, he denies his assertions in short statements.  Tying it off with a call to make any demonstrations "peaceful".
> 
> Now.  To the average person, they see the entire piece and say, "But Mr Obama isn't really trying to kill my grandmother" and "peaceful protests are every American's right, so maybe I should go to one".  That is a logical and normal reaction.
> 
> But then we have the non-average extremist.  There are those on the left-wing, certainly, but here we are referring to those on the right-wing.
> 
> This is the type of person who joined the local "militia", has 20 automatic weapons, piles of canned goods and a rocket launcher in his basement (loaded and ready to go) and looks forward to "the coming revolution".  These people may be 1 in 10,000, but they are out there, and a great many of them watch extremist right-wing shows like Glenn Beck.
> 
> When this type of person watches a show like this one, they watch all the Nazi parts, and then when he gets to the part where he says "Obama's not going to kill your grandmother" they yell "yes he is!!!" at the screen.  They imagine Beck's fingers crossed behind his back when beck says "peaceful protest".  *People like this see a "peaceful protest" as a good place to bring their gun and try to pick a fight.*
> 
> *Beck knows these people are out there.*  There are plenty of examples, like the Unibomber, Tim McVeigh, that guy who recently killed Tiller.
> 
> *What happens if one of these people kills someone important?  *This may lead to reprisals by extremists on the other end of the spectrum setting off a tit for tat violence effect.  *And there are a LOT of angry people out there right now after all the partisanship of the past 8 years.*
> 
> Worst case scenario: *an escalating series of violent events*.
> 
> What I am suggesting in this thread, is that Mr Beck may want to tone down his rhetoric to avoid inflaming some of the crazier elements in our society.
> 
> I am also suggesting that people send him a message to do so, by contacting his advertisers, since he has been escalating his rhetoric non-stop for some time now, with no sign of stopping.
> 
> What I am *not* suggesting is that the government interfere with Mr Beck's free-speech rights.
> 
> I hope this helps.
Click to expand...


hey ingore my earlier post...i didn't see this one...let me read it and i'll edit this post

EDIT:   I understand your premise much better now.

We just disagree, i dont even think his 2 million viewers (that does seem like a lot), would get violent after watching anything i've seen myself or been shown by others.  Even his rabid fans, in my opinion, are not going to go out and get violent after watching anything i've seen.

You made an earlier post about the video being linked multiple times, i hate to be a douche but can you just link it one more time.....it just may get me to STFU for you    or i'll can be lazy and just keep pressing anyone to post/prove it.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Another B.S. demagogue thread.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

> What happens if one of these people kills someone important?



Oh... *IMPORTANT*????  WTF???


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Geeze.. I have to drop a Pelosi like a mo fo.


----------



## Vast LWC

Soggy in NOLA said:


> What happens if one of these people kills someone important?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... *IMPORTANT*????  WTF???
Click to expand...


Yes, as in somone people consider important enough of a leader to consider a martyr for their cause.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> Yes, as in somone people consider important enough of a leader to consider a martyr for their cause.



i get it. Kill the Pleabs all you want. Someone important dies, then its a problem.


----------



## Vast LWC

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey ingore my earlier post...i didn't see this one...let me read it and i'll edit this post
> 
> EDIT:   I understand your premise much better now.
> 
> We just disagree, i dont even think his 2 million viewers (that does seem like a lot), would get violent after watching anything i've seen myself or been shown by others.  Even his rabid fans, in my opinion, are not going to go out and get violent after watching anything i've seen.
> 
> You made an earlier post about the video being linked multiple times, i hate to be a douche but can you just link it one more time.....it just may get me to STFU for you    or i'll can be lazy and just keep pressing anyone to post/prove it.
Click to expand...


Sure, here you go:

The One Thing: 8/11 - FOXNews.com

Strangely enough, I don't watch him all that often, and this is not even the worst of some of what he says, apparently...


----------



## Vast LWC

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as in somone people consider important enough of a leader to consider a martyr for their cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i get it. Kill the Pleabs all you want. Someone important dies, then its a problem.
Click to expand...


Killing an average citizen generally does not create the same effect that killing a popular leader does.

Historically this is true.  Do you disagree?


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens if one of these people kills someone important?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... *IMPORTANT*????  WTF???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, as in somone people consider important enough of a leader to consider a martyr for their cause.
Click to expand...

yeah, because it would be ok if it wasnt someone IMPORTANT that was killed


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey ingore my earlier post...i didn't see this one...let me read it and i'll edit this post
> 
> EDIT:   I understand your premise much better now.
> 
> We just disagree, i dont even think his 2 million viewers (that does seem like a lot), would get violent after watching anything i've seen myself or been shown by others.  Even his rabid fans, in my opinion, are not going to go out and get violent after watching anything i've seen.
> 
> You made an earlier post about the video being linked multiple times, i hate to be a douche but can you just link it one more time.....it just may get me to STFU for you    or i'll can be lazy and just keep pressing anyone to post/prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, here you go:
> 
> The One Thing: 8/11 - FOXNews.com
> 
> Strangely enough, I don't watch him all that often, and this is not even the worst of some of what he says, apparently...
Click to expand...

and he had YOU pegged in the first 20 seconds of it


----------



## Vast LWC

Again, as I have stated, I believe that there are random nutjobs on both sides.

Which is why I thought "Farenheit 9/11", Michael Moore's insane rant against Mr Bush, was just as f-ed up.

Of course there wasn't too much I could do about that in terms of talking to advertisers.


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> and he had YOU pegged in the first 20 seconds of it



Yes, claiming your political opponents are "over-reacting" before going into a bit of hyperbolized rhetoric is in fact a well-used tactic.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

i'm watching it now


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and he had YOU pegged in the first 20 seconds of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, claiming your political opponents are "over-reacting" before going into a bit of hyperbolized rhetoric is in fact a well-used tactic.
Click to expand...

LOL
yeah sure
you ARE over reaching


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I'm 4:12 seconds into it and he is getting into talking about what the nazi's do.

No violence incitement yet.   Ok back to the video, i needed a break it plays all choppy on my computer.

EDIT:  Ok i finished watching it.  I can see how it might make someone on the far left very angry but i think his viewers would find comfort and not violence in his broadcast.  They would find it a comfort because their concerns and suspicions are being discussed by somone on national television.   

I dont think it would drive someone to violence, i dont see him calling obama a nazi, i see/hear him imploring people to have an honest and respectful debate and to not be violent.

I can see how it could make people feel angry after watching though.


Any other video?  or transcripts, i liked the transcript on the bottom of that one.


----------



## Vast LWC

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I'm 4:12 seconds into it and he is getting into talking about what the nazi's do.
> 
> No violence incitement yet.   Ok back to the video, i needed a break it plays all choppy on my computer.
> 
> EDIT:  Ok i finished watching it.  I can see how it might make someone on the far left very angry but i think his viewers would find comfort and not violence in his broadcast.  They would find it a comfort because their concerns and suspicions are being discussed by somone on national television.
> 
> I dont think it would drive someone to violence, i dont see him calling obama a nazi, i see/hear him imploring people to have an honest and respectful debate and to not be violent.
> 
> I can see how it could make people feel angry after watching though.
> 
> 
> Any other video?  or transcripts, i liked the transcript on the bottom of that one.



See, now, that's an answer I can respect.  I may not agree, but I respect it.

Someone has a different opinion of something, but instead of personally attacking the person with the alternative opinion, you reply in a logical rebuttal and give your honest opinion.  Some other aggro posters could learn from you.

I've seen some other Beck episodes that have really made me concerned, I'll try and remember what they were and find them.  As I said, I don't watch him too often, I just try and catch an episode here and there of all the talking heads to check in and get a feel for the debates, and the propaganda, of the day.

I have to say, I am really starting to dislike the talking heads on both sides of the fence.

Matthews and O'Reilly, for instance, are very similar in style, if not opinion.  They both talk loudly, have condescending attitudes, and try to drown out their guests if they don't like an answer.


----------



## Vast LWC

I equate Beck to Rachel Maddow.  I can't stand to watch Maddow for more than a few minutes at a time.

She really just annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> I equate Beck to Rachel Maddow. I can't stand to watch Maddow for more than a few minutes at a time.
> 
> She really just annoys the crap out of me.


meh, i would rather watch Maddow, at least shes a little bit cute
batshit crazy, but beck is ugly
LOL



btw, i dont watch EITHER on a regular basis


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I equate Beck to Rachel Maddow. I can't stand to watch Maddow for more than a few minutes at a time.
> 
> She really just annoys the crap out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> meh, i would rather watch Maddow, at least shes a little bit cute
> batshit crazy, but beck is ugly
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> btw, i dont watch EITHER on a regular basis
Click to expand...


LOL, true, but Maddow's a Lesbian.

"Not that there's anything wrong with that", as Seinfeld might say, but she's unattainable, as well as annoying.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I equate Beck to Rachel Maddow. I can't stand to watch Maddow for more than a few minutes at a time.
> 
> She really just annoys the crap out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> meh, i would rather watch Maddow, at least shes a little bit cute
> batshit crazy, but beck is ugly
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> btw, i dont watch EITHER on a regular basis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, true, but Maddow's a Lesbian.
> 
> "Not that there's anything wrong with that", as Seinfeld might say, but she's unattainable, as well as annoying.
Click to expand...

the point wasnt that i would try to attain
people on TV are not really attainable as a general rule(well, they generally look on people that try as stalkers)
and i already have someon
and shes more than enough for me


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 58 Pages. Not one credible claim.  Where's the Beef?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not "credible" to you or your fellow right-wing friends, who are fans Beck, but quite credible to many others.
> 
> This board is filled with extremists from both ends of the spectrum.  Many of whom see Beck as a hero of sorts, and would not think ill of him.
> 
> You are most probably one of these.
Click to expand...


Sounds like you are drinking the Kool-Aid while passing it out.  Do you sleep with your aluminum foil admiral's hat on?  Do you shower in it?  Tell Elvis I said Hi!

59 Pages of Reading between the lines of bullshit piled on bullshit. Support your claim with a link or try a new argument. A Link either is or isn't ATL.  It is not relative.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Dive....It's good to have a woman who loves you isn't it? My wife is so good to me and I LOVE my inlaws.


----------



## DiveCon

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Dive....It's good to have a woman who loves you isn't it? My wife is so good to me and I LOVE my inlaws.


yes, it is


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Indeed it is. ~BH


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> meh, i would rather watch Maddow, at least shes a little bit cute
> batshit crazy, but beck is ugly
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> btw, i dont watch EITHER on a regular basis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, true, but Maddow's a Lesbian.
> 
> "Not that there's anything wrong with that", as Seinfeld might say, but she's unattainable, as well as annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the point wasnt that i would try to attain
> people on TV are not really attainable as a general rule(well, they generally look on people that try as stalkers)
> and i already have someon
> and shes more than enough for me
Click to expand...



Yeah, my wife wouldn't approve either, lol, but the un-attainable part kind of detracts from the attraction for me.


----------



## KittenKoder

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> i'm watching it now



Well, now he has two new viewers, I'm checking out his web shows.

He'll be happy with all this free advertising.


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm watching it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now he has two new viewers, I'm checking out his web shows.
> 
> He'll be happy with all this free advertising.
Click to expand...

yeah, i hardly ever watched him, didnt like his style, too much drama
but because of all this bullshit i have watched the show several times
still too much drama for my tastes
if i want to watch drama, i can find better in other shows


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm watching it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now he has two new viewers, I'm checking out his web shows.
> 
> He'll be happy with all this free advertising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i hardly ever watched him, didnt like his style, too much drama
> but because of all this bullshit i have watched the show several times
> still too much drama for my tastes
> if i want to watch drama, i can find better in other shows
Click to expand...


keeping up with the kardashians.  lol


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now he has two new viewers, I'm checking out his web shows.
> 
> He'll be happy with all this free advertising.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i hardly ever watched him, didnt like his style, too much drama
> but because of all this bullshit i have watched the show several times
> still too much drama for my tastes
> if i want to watch drama, i can find better in other shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> keeping up with the kardashians.  lol
Click to expand...

i hate you now

you made me have to actually look that up


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i hardly ever watched him, didnt like his style, too much drama
> but because of all this bullshit i have watched the show several times
> still too much drama for my tastes
> if i want to watch drama, i can find better in other shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keeping up with the kardashians.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hate you now
> 
> you made me have to actually look that up
Click to expand...


my wife watches those bitches.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> keeping up with the kardashians. lol
> 
> 
> 
> i hate you now
> 
> you made me have to actually look that up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my wife watches those bitches.
Click to expand...

dont get me wrong, i love some reality shows
but not the ones that are some famous assholes that just want to make more money
i really dont care about those ones
but "the colony" on discovery is great
and i have been watching the real world for years
i think its funny how these kids go on and make total fools out of themselves


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hate you now
> 
> you made me have to actually look that up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wife watches those bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont get me wrong, i love some reality shows
> but not the ones that are some famous assholes that just want to make more money
> i really dont care about those ones
> but "the colony" on discovery is great
> and i have been watching the real world for years
> i think its funny how these kids go on and make total fools out of themselves
Click to expand...


since I am tortured frequently with having to hear those idiots, I had to torture you with it.


----------



## Intense

I just finished a 5 day marathon doing 3 seasons of Dexter.  I never before thought that I would have a favorite Serial Killer, yet now I strangely find that I do.  Help me ... Someone...


----------



## anna

Puppet boy aka barry hussein soetoro is the biggest racist in history. Spent twenty long years in a hate whitey and hate jew church. His beard aka mitch is a usa hater and long time friend of the nation of islam,another hate whitey and  hate jew group!! Barry is the puppet for communisim,the real president is axelrod the commie and the vp  is rambo the shitcago thug!!  Wake up people!!!! A usa hater and  muslim non citizen is sitting in our whitehouse, that is when he's not touring the world on our dime!!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm watching it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now he has two new viewers, I'm checking out his web shows.
> 
> He'll be happy with all this free advertising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i hardly ever watched him, didnt like his style, too much drama
> but because of all this bullshit i have watched the show several times
> still too much drama for my tastes
> if i want to watch drama, i can find better in other shows
Click to expand...


That was my opinion too.

I'm starting to enjoy watching web clips, half the stuff that comes out of his mouth has me .

I'm sitting here going "OMFG did he just say that" 




Anyone have any other video of him inciting violence? I'm slow at work today and have time to watch and analyze again.


----------



## HUGGY

anna said:


> Puppet boy aka barry hussein soetoro is the biggest racist in history. Spent twenty long years in a hate whitey and hate jew church. His beard aka mitch is a usa hater and long time friend of the nation of islam,another hate whitey and  hate jew group!! Barry is the puppet for communisim,the real president is axelrod the commie and the vp  is rambo the shitcago thug!!  Wake up people!!!! A usa hater and  muslim non citizen is sitting in our whitehouse, that is when he's not touring the world on our dime!!



So do you or don't you like Obama?


----------



## JimH52

anna said:


> Puppet boy aka barry hussein soetoro is the biggest racist in history. Spent twenty long years in a hate whitey and hate jew church. His beard aka mitch is a usa hater and long time friend of the nation of islam,another hate whitey and  hate jew group!! Barry is the puppet for communisim,the real president is axelrod the commie and the vp  is rambo the shitcago thug!!  Wake up people!!!! A usa hater and  muslim non citizen is sitting in our whitehouse, that is when he's not touring the world on our dime!!




Is this you, Mrs. Beck?


----------



## Avatar4321

JimH52 said:


> Is this you, Mrs. Beck?



Wow. Didnt think you guys could sink to a new level. But you cant deal with Glenn so you are mocking his wife... brilliant arguments. Cant imagine why you guys dont get respect here.


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> Sounds like you are drinking the Kool-Aid while passing it out.  Do you sleep with your aluminum foil admiral's hat on?  Do you shower in it?  Tell Elvis I said Hi!
> 
> 59 Pages of Reading between the lines of bullshit piled on bullshit. Support your claim with a link or try a new argument. A Link either is or isn't ATL.  It is not relative.



I have supported my claim.  Whether or not you agree with my opinion is another matter altogether.

The source material has been linked several times, and then discussed.  Perhaps you missed that?

What kind of "link" would you like?  Someone else's opinion on what Beck said?

And as far as "the Kool Aid" goes, *I'm not the one comparing the current administration to the Nazis.  *

*That would be your buddy, Glenn Beck, with the conspiracy theories.  *I'm just pointing out that he's using the media to spread his crazy-assed conspiracy theories.


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are drinking the Kool-Aid while passing it out.  Do you sleep with your aluminum foil admiral's hat on?  Do you shower in it?  Tell Elvis I said Hi!
> 
> 59 Pages of Reading between the lines of bullshit piled on bullshit. Support your claim with a link or try a new argument. A Link either is or isn't ATL.  It is not relative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have supported my claim.  Whether or not you agree with my opinion is another matter altogether.
> 
> The source material has been linked several times, and then discussed.  Perhaps you missed that?
> 
> What kind of "link" would you like?  Someone else's opinion on what Beck said?
> 
> And as far as "the Kool Aid" goes, *I'm not the one comparing the current administration to the Nazis.  *
> 
> *That would be your buddy, Glenn Beck, with the conspiracy theories.  *I'm just pointing out that he's using the media to spread his crazy-assed conspiracy theories.
Click to expand...


First, comparing an administration is not a conspiracy theory, it's a comparison ... 

Second, you have shown nothing but a lack of knowledge about how media works.


----------



## Vast LWC

Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - Glenn Beck: Washington Vampires Out for Blood

Note the part at the end:

_



			These vampires are not going to be satisfied by just sucking the blood of GM's top guy, the AIG executives or any other business or businessperson.

Their thirst for power and control is unquenchable and there are only two ways for this to end: Either the economy becomes like the walking dead or *you drive a stake through the heart of the bloodsuckers*.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - Glenn Beck: Washington Vampires Out for Blood
> 
> Note the part at the end:
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> These vampires are not going to be satisfied by just sucking the blood of GM's top guy, the AIG executives or any other business or businessperson.
> 
> Their thirst for power and control is unquenchable and there are only two ways for this to end: Either the economy becomes like the walking dead or *you drive a stake through the heart of the bloodsuckers*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _



*yawn* With all the new viewers he is getting from this "outrage" the prices for advertising is likely to go up, so yeah, leaking the number he "lost" is a good media ploy that is only helping his career.


----------



## KittenKoder

The only way to truly hurt a show is to not talk about it, bury it's publicity under the rug, the more people talk about something, the stronger that show's ratings are. If they really wanted to end his show, they wouldn't mention it, ever.


----------



## Vast LWC

The New York Post reports a Long Island single mother of three was arrested Thursday for &#8220;scouting out and taking pictures&#8221; of an Air National Guard base, with an assault rifle, a shotgun and 500 rounds of ammunition in her car.

Turns out this woman is Nancy Genovese, whose MySpace page (which has since been set to private) has an embedded clip from Beck&#8217;s June 17 program and a post calling for others to re-post it.  Here is an excerpt from the clip:



> We are coming. We will be heard. We will be represented. You think that we are so busy with our lives that we will never come for you. And we were. But now you&#8217;ve gone and done it. We are the formally silent majority, all of us. Quietly work, pay our taxes, obey the laws, vote, save money, keep our noses to the grindstone &#8211; now looking up at you. You have awakened us, and a patriotic spirit so strong and so powerful. It had been sleeping too long. You have pushed us too far.


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are drinking the Kool-Aid while passing it out.  Do you sleep with your aluminum foil admiral's hat on?  Do you shower in it?  Tell Elvis I said Hi!
> 
> 59 Pages of Reading between the lines of bullshit piled on bullshit. Support your claim with a link or try a new argument. A Link either is or isn't ATL.  It is not relative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have supported my claim.  Whether or not you agree with my opinion is another matter altogether.
> 
> The source material has been linked several times, and then discussed.  Perhaps you missed that?
> 
> What kind of "link" would you like?  Someone else's opinion on what Beck said?
> 
> And as far as "the Kool Aid" goes, *I'm not the one comparing the current administration to the Nazis.  *
> 
> *That would be your buddy, Glenn Beck, with the conspiracy theories.  *I'm just pointing out that he's using the media to spread his crazy-assed conspiracy theories.
Click to expand...


The only thing that you are lacking is a Single Credible Link. And Yes I have read every post on this thread.   

Where Does Glen Beck Incite Violence?

Where does Glen Beck Encourage Others to Do so? 

Where Are The Arrest Reports?

Where Are The Hospital Reports?

10 Links? A+

5 Links?  B+

3 Links? C+

1 Link? C

0 Links 59 Pages? U Incomplete


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - Glenn Beck: Washington Vampires Out for Blood
> 
> Note the part at the end:
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> These vampires are not going to be satisfied by just sucking the blood of GM's top guy, the AIG executives or any other business or businessperson.
> 
> Their thirst for power and control is unquenchable and there are only two ways for this to end: Either the economy becomes like the walking dead or *you drive a stake through the heart of the bloodsuckers*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _


you don't understand a metaphor?


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> The New York Post reports a Long Island single mother of three was arrested Thursday for scouting out and taking pictures of an Air National Guard base, with an assault rifle, a shotgun and 500 rounds of ammunition in her car.
> 
> Turns out this woman is Nancy Genovese, whose MySpace page (which has since been set to private) has an embedded clip from Becks June 17 program and a post calling for others to re-post it.  Here is an excerpt from the clip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are coming. We will be heard. We will be represented. You think that we are so busy with our lives that we will never come for you. And we were. But now youve gone and done it. We are the formally silent majority, all of us. Quietly work, pay our taxes, obey the laws, vote, save money, keep our noses to the grindstone  now looking up at you. You have awakened us, and a patriotic spirit so strong and so powerful. It had been sleeping too long. You have pushed us too far.
Click to expand...


Even more publicity for Beck! More viewers! Higher ratings! More money from advertisers.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> The New York Post reports a Long Island single mother of three was arrested Thursday for &#8220;scouting out and taking pictures&#8221; of an Air National Guard base, with an assault rifle, a shotgun and 500 rounds of ammunition in her car.
> 
> Turns out this woman is Nancy Genovese, whose MySpace page (which has since been set to private) has an embedded clip from Beck&#8217;s June 17 program and a post calling for others to re-post it.  Here is an excerpt from the clip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are coming. We will be heard. We will be represented. You think that we are so busy with our lives that we will never come for you. And we were. But now you&#8217;ve gone and done it. We are the formally silent majority, all of us. Quietly work, pay our taxes, obey the laws, vote, save money, keep our noses to the grindstone &#8211; now looking up at you. You have awakened us, and a patriotic spirit so strong and so powerful. It had been sleeping too long. You have pushed us too far.
Click to expand...

again, prove anything beck said has anything to do with that


----------



## Vast LWC

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8La5xLYo2-s]YouTube - War Room: "Bubba Effect" - Martial Law, Looting, Hyperinflation, Depression, Chaos, America Implodes[/ame]



> At the 5:00 mark, in Beck and FOX's "light scenario"&#8230;.Glenn asks, "I don't think we would head for an American revolution, we'd head for a French Revolution." Beck's guest, at the 5:50 mark, references the second amendment (militia gun ownership rights), "weaponry to defend themselves, as a last resort, against a tyrannical government." "A tyranny of incompetence&#8230;.I think that, ultimately, is what our country is facing." Beck adds, "don't get me wrong, I am against the government,&#8230;and I do think they have been betraying the principles of our Founders." "Do the soldiers come in, and do they fight with the people? What does the Army, what does the military do?" Guest, Michael Scheurer, "I don't think the military is going to shoot on the American people." Beck&#8230;"People are training for civil unrest all over this country."


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Post reports a Long Island single mother of three was arrested Thursday for scouting out and taking pictures of an Air National Guard base, with an assault rifle, a shotgun and 500 rounds of ammunition in her car.
> 
> Turns out this woman is Nancy Genovese, whose MySpace page (which has since been set to private) has an embedded clip from Becks June 17 program and a post calling for others to re-post it.  Here is an excerpt from the clip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are coming. We will be heard. We will be represented. You think that we are so busy with our lives that we will never come for you. And we were. But now youve gone and done it. We are the formally silent majority, all of us. Quietly work, pay our taxes, obey the laws, vote, save money, keep our noses to the grindstone  now looking up at you. You have awakened us, and a patriotic spirit so strong and so powerful. It had been sleeping too long. You have pushed us too far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, prove anything beck said has anything to do with that
Click to expand...


That is in beck's words I saw it in one of those videos

So you (VASTLWC) think that it is becks fault that some lady was taking pictures of military might while having guns and ammo in her car?   Maybe she likes guns, as the post describes her as a "gun nut".   

Where do you see the biggest and baddest guns?  At a military base.  

Do you think she was going to try and go after the base?  I personally dont know what she was doing but my assumption, unlike yours, is that she likes guns and wanted to get some cool pics of the biggest ones she could find.    I could be wrong, but then again so could you.


IF she was going to get violent, based on the verbage you quoted from her webpage, it would be against the representatives in congress that were spoken of in it.

again this is my interpretation/opinion.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Vast LWC said:


> YouTube - War Room: "Bubba Effect" - Martial Law, Looting, Hyperinflation, Depression, Chaos, America Implodes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the 5:00 mark, in Beck and FOX's "light scenario"&#8230;.Glenn asks, "I don't think we would head for an American revolution, we'd head for a French Revolution." Beck's guest, at the 5:50 mark, references the second amendment (militia gun ownership rights), "weaponry to defend themselves, as a last resort, against a tyrannical government." "A tyranny of incompetence&#8230;.I think that, ultimately, is what our country is facing." Beck adds, "don't get me wrong, I am against the government,&#8230;and I do think they have been betraying the principles of our Founders." "Do the soldiers come in, and do they fight with the people? What does the Army, what does the military do?" Guest, Michael Scheurer, "I don't think the military is going to shoot on the American people." Beck&#8230;"People are training for civil unrest all over this country."
Click to expand...


Good...new video for me to watch...i will watch and tell you what i think now.

EDIT:  Watching now, its a scenario segment...a bunch of "what if/well thens"   Its the "doom bunker" episode that colbert did a hillarious segment about.   

Its stretching a lot to say that 10 min incites violence.   They do describe violent "what if...then" scenerios, but they aren't telling people to stock up on guns and ammo then go mow down your representatives.


----------



## DiveCon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Post reports a Long Island single mother of three was arrested Thursday for scouting out and taking pictures of an Air National Guard base, with an assault rifle, a shotgun and 500 rounds of ammunition in her car.
> 
> Turns out this woman is Nancy Genovese, whose MySpace page (which has since been set to private) has an embedded clip from Becks June 17 program and a post calling for others to re-post it.  Here is an excerpt from the clip:
> 
> 
> 
> again, prove anything beck said has anything to do with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is in beck's words I saw it in one of those videos
> 
> So you (VASTLWC) think that it is becks fault that some lady was taking pictures of military might while having guns and ammo in her car?   Maybe she likes guns, as the post describes her as a "gun nut".
> 
> Where do you see the biggest and baddest guns?  At a military base.
> 
> Do you think she was going to try and go after the base?  I personally dont know what she was doing but my assumption, unlike yours, is that she likes guns and wanted to get some cool pics of the biggest ones she could find.    I could be wrong, but then again so could you.
> 
> 
> IF she was going to get violent, based on the verbage you quoted from her webpage, it would be against the representatives in congress that were spoken of in it.
> 
> again this is my interpretation/opinion.
Click to expand...

ah, my bad


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> again, prove anything beck said has anything to do with that



See, now you people are just delusional now.

The woman had his call to arms posted on her web page.

I'm beginning to believe that perhaps you all are just being intentionally dumb now.  I know you're all a bit smarter than this.


----------



## Vast LWC

The point is that if Beck comes right out and says "Revolt against the government!" or "Shoot your Senator", he's going to get into a whole lot of trouble, First Amendment be damned.

So he pussy-foots around the point and makes hundreds of implications that, when taken together, send a message.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, prove anything beck said has anything to do with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, now you people are just delusional now.
> 
> The woman had his call to arms posted on her web page.
> 
> I'm beginning to believe that perhaps you all are just being intentionally dumb now.  I know you're all a bit smarter than this.
Click to expand...


So if she'd had mickey mouse on her web page you'd be blaming Walt Disney for her actions?


----------



## Vast LWC

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, prove anything beck said has anything to do with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, now you people are just delusional now.
> 
> The woman had his call to arms posted on her web page.
> 
> I'm beginning to believe that perhaps you all are just being intentionally dumb now.  I know you're all a bit smarter than this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if she'd had mickey mouse on her web page you'd be blaming Walt Disney for her actions?
Click to expand...


If "Mickey" was implying that she go kill people in the clip, I would in fact blame the artist.

Though it probably wouldn't be Disney, as he's been dead quite a long time.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Vast LWC said:


> The point is that if Beck comes right out and says "Revolt against the government!" or "Shoot your Senator", he's going to get into a whole lot of trouble, First Amendment be damned.
> 
> So he pussy-foots around the point and makes hundreds of implications that, when taken together, send a message.



I think that if you and I keep going we are gonna get dizzy.

To you that is enough to incite violence, to me it isn't.   I'm not arguing what you're saying beck is doing, I'm just disagreeing with your perceived impact of what he is doing.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, now you people are just delusional now.
> 
> The woman had his call to arms posted on her web page.
> 
> I'm beginning to believe that perhaps you all are just being intentionally dumb now.  I know you're all a bit smarter than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if she'd had mickey mouse on her web page you'd be blaming Walt Disney for her actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If "Mickey" was implying that she go kill people in the clip, I would in fact blame the artist.
> 
> Though it probably wouldn't be Disney, as he's been dead quite a long time.
Click to expand...

except beck didnt tell anyone to "go kill people"


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> YouTube - War Room: "Bubba Effect" - Martial Law, Looting, Hyperinflation, Depression, Chaos, America Implodes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the 5:00 mark, in Beck and FOX's "light scenario"&#8230;.Glenn asks, "I don't think we would head for an American revolution, we'd head for a French Revolution." Beck's guest, at the 5:50 mark, references the second amendment (militia gun ownership rights), "weaponry to defend themselves, as a last resort, against a tyrannical government." "A tyranny of incompetence&#8230;.I think that, ultimately, is what our country is facing." Beck adds, "don't get me wrong, I am against the government,&#8230;and I do think they have been betraying the principles of our Founders." "Do the soldiers come in, and do they fight with the people? What does the Army, what does the military do?" Guest, Michael Scheurer, "I don't think the military is going to shoot on the American people." Beck&#8230;"People are training for civil unrest all over this country."
Click to expand...


The problem


&#8226;Normally under the Fourth Amendment of the U.S. Constitution, the American people are not generally subject to random and arbitrary stops and searches.  
&#8226;The border, however, has always been an exception.  There, the longstanding view is that the normal rules do not apply.  For example the authorities do not need a warrant or probable cause to conduct a &#8220;routine search.&#8221;  
&#8226;But what is &#8220;the border&#8221;?  According to the government, it  is a 100-mile wide strip that wraps around the &#8220;external boundary&#8221; of the United States.  
&#8226;As a result of this claimed authority, individuals who are far away from the border, American citizens traveling from one place in America to another, are being stopped and harassed in ways that our Constitution does not permit. 
&#8226;Border Patrol has been setting up checkpoints inland &#8212; on highways in states such as California, Texas and Arizona, and at ferry terminals in Washington State. Typically, the agents ask drivers and passengers about their citizenship.  Unfortunately, our courts so far have permitted these kinds of checkpoints &#8211; legally speaking, they are &#8220;administrative&#8221; stops that are permitted only for the specific purpose of protecting the nation&#8217;s borders.  They cannot become general drug-search or other law enforcement efforts.  
&#8226;However, these stops by Border Patrol agents are not remaining confined to that border security purpose.  On the roads of California and elsewhere in the nation &#8211; places far removed from the actual border &#8211; agents are stopping, interrogating, and searching Americans on an everyday basis with absolutely no suspicion of wrongdoing. 
&#8226;The bottom line is that the extraordinary authorities that the government possesses at the border are spilling into regular American streets.  
Much of U.S. population affected


&#8226;Many Americans and Washington policymakers believe that this is a problem confined to the San Diego-Tijuana border or the dusty sands of Arizona or Texas, but these powers stretch far inland across the United States.  
&#8226;To calculate what proportion of the U.S. population is affected by these powers, the ACLU created a map and spreadsheet showing the population and population centers that lie within 100 miles of any &#8220;external boundary&#8221; of the United States.  
&#8226;The population estimates were calculated by examining the most recent US census numbers for all counties within 100 miles of these borders.  Using numbers from the Population Distribution Branch of the US Census Bureau, we were able to estimate both the total number and a state-by-state population breakdown.  The custom map was created with help from a map expert at World Sites Atlas. 
&#8226;What we found is that fully TWO-THIRDS of the United States&#8217; population lives within this Constitution-free or Constitution-lite Zone.   That&#8217;s 197.4 million people who live within 100 miles of the US land and coastal borders.  
&#8226;Nine of the top 10 largest metropolitan areas as determined by the 2000 census, fall within the Constitution-free Zone.  (The only exception is #9, Dallas-Fort Worth.) Some states are considered to lie completely within the zone: Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Hawaii, Maine, Massachusetts, Michigan, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Rhode Island and Vermont.

American Civil Liberties Union : Fact Sheet on U.S. "Constitution Free Zone"



I guess my big problem with the French Revolution was the Blood Lust.  It lost any relation with Justice early on.  I side with Mark Levin, and the Concept of Structured Liberty, Reform, preferred to Revolution. 

Prez. Needs to abandon his wayward ways, before he starts hurting and killing innocents.  His Radical Ideas may very well get us all killed.

Not to imply that the Prez. is the source of the Link, this predates him.  Statist Creed, does too, though he does serve allegiance to it.


----------



## JimH52

Avatar4321 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this you, Mrs. Beck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Didnt think you guys could sink to a new level. But you cant deal with Glenn so you are mocking his wife... brilliant arguments. Cant imagine why you guys dont get respect here.
Click to expand...


Oh get a sense of humor will you?  Go watch a Three Stooges short and chill out...


----------



## JimH52

You're defending this guy?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDqyVObDOzA]YouTube - Glenn Beck Armed with Gun at Movie Theater! - Give a Boy a Gun and see what he does[/ame]


----------



## Vast LWC

JimH52 said:


> You're defending this guy?
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Armed with Gun at Movie Theater! - Give a Boy a Gun and see what he does




Holy crap, Glenn Beck has a Concealed Carry permit???

Now that's disturbing.


----------



## KittenKoder

Simpsons endorses child abuse.

Family Guy does to, as well as murder and a ton of other things.

South Park endorses children misbehaving, and fighting back against tyranny.

Penn and Teller support gun rights.

Disney Corp endorses bestiality, child porn, and many other things. (Hannah Montana and their twisted versions of fairy tales)

Are all these to blame for the woes in our society as well?


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're defending this guy?
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Armed with Gun at Movie Theater! - Give a Boy a Gun and see what he does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, Glenn Beck has a Concealed Carry permit???
> 
> Now that's disturbing.
Click to expand...

it should be
to people like you that are accusing him of things he didnt do and thus calling for exactly what you claim he is calling for to happen to him


----------



## Vast LWC

*LOL, and you people accuse ME of "Drinking the Kool-Aid".*

Alrighty, I've made my case.  It's all here on this thread in black and white for anyone who wants to read it.

I'm obviously never going to convince you folks, so I'm going to stop trying, and move on to other threads.

But just know that disagreeing with me doesn't prove me wrong.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> *LOL, and you people accuse ME of "Drinking the Kool-Aid".*
> 
> Alrighty, I've made my case.  It's all here on this thread in black and white for anyone who wants to read it.
> 
> I'm obviously never going to convince you folks, so I'm going to stop trying, and move on to other threads.
> 
> But just know that disagreeing with me doesn't prove me wrong.


you ARE drinking the koolaid


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL, and you people accuse ME of "Drinking the Kool-Aid".*
> 
> Alrighty, I've made my case.  It's all here on this thread in black and white for anyone who wants to read it.
> 
> I'm obviously never going to convince you folks, so I'm going to stop trying, and move on to other threads.
> 
> But just know that disagreeing with me doesn't prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> you ARE drinking the koolaid
Click to expand...


At this point, I'd say they are snorting it.


----------



## Avatar4321

Here is Glenn inciting more riots... not

Glenn Beck - Beck Talks


----------



## Roberts_The_Man

Vast LWC said:


> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.



Did you attempt to follow the steps he was taking to establish why he was able to make the statements he made?

Or did the "Oh Barry can't be for that!" wall come up before he got another  word out of his mouth?


Glenn Beck is saying Barry is not concerned for your grandma at all , the plug won't be connected in the first place, so it won't have to be pulled and he can say that because of what  he points out about who Barry has chosen to surround himself with, what they have said in their own words and why that is important.

If he couldn't demonstrate any of the above from statements , etc.  I'd say you might have a point.

Barry has shown his compassion for his fellow human beings by voting no on a bill that would have allowed medical treatment for babies that survive an abortion , only to be left struggling for life w/o any attempt to help them.

If he doesn't care for a baby under thos ecircumstances ....

I don't see where he is going to be any more concerned about my granny that costing the 
state run option grundles of money and thus want to make sure she gets hooked up in the first place.

BTW - Glenn was castigated for telling his viewers to be polite at the town halls by a contributor on O Reilly !

So Glenn is not inciting treason or riots...

That's what Barry is personally doing by wrecking the economy and nationalizing everything he can.


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> *LOL, and you people accuse ME of "Drinking the Kool-Aid".*
> 
> Alrighty, I've made my case.  It's all here on this thread in black and white for anyone who wants to read it.
> 
> I'm obviously never going to convince you folks, so I'm going to stop trying, and move on to other threads.
> 
> But just know that disagreeing with me doesn't prove me wrong.



Not being able to provide a credible link does suggest just that.

Why not mellow out with some Pizza?

American Civil Liberties Union :


----------



## Vast LWC

Psst, hey Roberts, it was your boy "Curious George II" that "wrecked the economy", not "Barry".  It was also Bushie-Boy who gave out the bank bailouts.

And Glenn Beck was one of George's biggest fans, only being slightly critical of him at the very end, when it helped the political agenda of the Republican party to be critical of him.

As to your other points?  If the premise is BS (ex:  Obama's advisor is a "Nazi Eugenicist") then the conclusion from the BS Premise is also BS.  Abortion scare tactics?  Seen too much BS Propaganda from both sides of that issue, and not really interested in it at all.


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> Psst, hey Roberts, it was your boy *"Curious George II" that "wrecked the economy", not "Barry"*.  It was also Bushie-Boy who gave out the bank bailouts.
> 
> And Glenn Beck was one of George's biggest fans, only being slightly critical of him at the very end, when it helped the political agenda of the Republican party to be critical of him.
> 
> As to your other points?  If the premise is BS (ex:  Obama's advisor is a "Nazi Eugenicist") then the conclusion from the BS Premise is also BS.  Abortion scare tactics?  Seen too much BS Propaganda from both sides of that issue, and not really interested in it at all.



You are both right and wrong, to use Obama's logic, Bush inherited the mess.


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psst, hey Roberts, it was your boy *"Curious George II" that "wrecked the economy", not "Barry"*.  It was also Bushie-Boy who gave out the bank bailouts.
> 
> And Glenn Beck was one of George's biggest fans, only being slightly critical of him at the very end, when it helped the political agenda of the Republican party to be critical of him.
> 
> As to your other points?  If the premise is BS (ex:  Obama's advisor is a "Nazi Eugenicist") then the conclusion from the BS Premise is also BS.  Abortion scare tactics?  Seen too much BS Propaganda from both sides of that issue, and not really interested in it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are both right and wrong, to use Obama's logic, Bush inherited the mess.
Click to expand...

and he's also forgetting that Obama WAS a senator for that last 2 years
so he contributed to it


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> Not being able to provide a credible link does suggest just that.
> 
> Why not mellow out with some Pizza?
> 
> American Civil Liberties Union :




Perhaps you missed the recent fine examples I just posted.

And, again, it was good old Bushie Boy who strengthened the government's ability to check on your every move.  Do you think all the information in that ACLU ad is not available to the government right now through credit card tracking, computer surveillance, etc?


----------



## Vast LWC

KittenKoder said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psst, hey Roberts, it was your boy *"Curious George II" that "wrecked the economy", not "Barry"*.  It was also Bushie-Boy who gave out the bank bailouts.
> 
> And Glenn Beck was one of George's biggest fans, only being slightly critical of him at the very end, when it helped the political agenda of the Republican party to be critical of him.
> 
> As to your other points?  If the premise is BS (ex:  Obama's advisor is a "Nazi Eugenicist") then the conclusion from the BS Premise is also BS.  Abortion scare tactics?  Seen too much BS Propaganda from both sides of that issue, and not really interested in it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are both right and wrong, to use Obama's logic, Bush inherited the mess.
Click to expand...


Even if that were true, and I'm not saying Clinton was faultless in that, certainly Bush I and Reagan had a lot to do with it....

He had 8 years to fix it, and did NADA, unless you count doubling the size of the national debt.  Yet Glenn Beck supported him right up until close to the end of those 8 years.

Meanwhile Obama's been in office for 7 months, and the man has done nothing but criticize Mr Obama, call him a racist and compare him to Hitler.


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psst, hey Roberts, it was your boy *"Curious George II" that "wrecked the economy", not "Barry"*.  It was also Bushie-Boy who gave out the bank bailouts.
> 
> And Glenn Beck was one of George's biggest fans, only being slightly critical of him at the very end, when it helped the political agenda of the Republican party to be critical of him.
> 
> As to your other points?  If the premise is BS (ex:  Obama's advisor is a "Nazi Eugenicist") then the conclusion from the BS Premise is also BS.  Abortion scare tactics?  Seen too much BS Propaganda from both sides of that issue, and not really interested in it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are both right and wrong, to use Obama's logic, Bush inherited the mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if that were true, and I'm not saying Clinton was faultless in that, certainly Bush I and Reagan had a lot to do with it....
> 
> He had 8 years to fix it, and did NADA, unless you count doubling the size of the national debt, yet Glenn Beck supported him right up until close to the end of those 8 years.
> 
> Meanwhile Obama's been in office for 7 months, and the man has done nothing but criticize Mr Obama, call him a racist and compare him to Hitler.
Click to expand...


No, Bush tried, oddly, with the same policies Obama is using. Bush failed, but he did try, Obama isn't very smart for using techniques that failed the first time.


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psst, hey Roberts, it was your boy *"Curious George II" that "wrecked the economy", not "Barry"*.  It was also Bushie-Boy who gave out the bank bailouts.
> 
> And Glenn Beck was one of George's biggest fans, only being slightly critical of him at the very end, when it helped the political agenda of the Republican party to be critical of him.
> 
> As to your other points?  If the premise is BS (ex:  Obama's advisor is a "Nazi Eugenicist") then the conclusion from the BS Premise is also BS.  Abortion scare tactics?  Seen too much BS Propaganda from both sides of that issue, and not really interested in it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are both right and wrong, to use Obama's logic, Bush inherited the mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and he's also forgetting that Obama WAS a senator for that last 2 years
> so he contributed to it
Click to expand...


Well, let's see, Obama was one of 535 people in a big old legislature.  A junior member at that, as you people were so fond of pointing out, again, and again during campaign season.

Now that you can blame him for something, you're trying to say he was making the decisions all along?  That's rich.


----------



## Vast LWC

KittenKoder said:


> No, Bush tried, oddly, with the same policies Obama is using. Bush failed, but he did try, Obama isn't very smart for using techniques that failed the first time.




Tried WHAT?  Lowering taxes?

Yeah, that was pretty effective, especially during wartime, wasn't it?

He was really trying to reign in all that extra military spending with his pile of crap Iraq invasion, wasn't he?  Oh and all those times he vetoed the Republican-Controlled congress on their spending budgets!  LOL!


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are both right and wrong, to use Obama's logic, Bush inherited the mess.
> 
> 
> 
> and he's also forgetting that Obama WAS a senator for that last 2 years
> so he contributed to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, let's see, Obama was one of 535 people in a big old legislature.  A junior member at that, as you people were so fond of poionting out, again, and again.
> 
> Now that you can blame him for something, you're trying to say he was making the decisions all along?  That's rich.
Click to expand...


Are you suggesting that Obama was and is unqualified?  How many times did he stick his neck out and vote present?  Real set of balls.  How much did that Senate Seat cost him?


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Bush tried, oddly, with the same policies Obama is using. Bush failed, but he did try, Obama isn't very smart for using techniques that failed the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried WHAT?  Lowering taxes?
> 
> Yeah, that was pretty effective, especially during wartime, wasn't it?
> 
> He was really trying to reign in all that extra military spending with his pile of crap Iraq invasion, wasn't he?  Oh and all those times he vetoed the Republican-Controlled congress on their spending budgets!  LOL!
Click to expand...


I think that Obama is in Afghanistan for Oil and Poppy.  American Lives at risk to protect the Heroin trade?  Where is the outrage from the left? ... Still shooting up?


----------



## Vast LWC

LOL, you can think what you want, we KNOW that Bush was in Iraq for "Oil and Poppy".

After all, all the other reasons he gave us turned out to be BS.


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> Are you suggesting that Obama was and is unqualified?  How many times did he stick his neck out and vote present?  Real set of balls.  How much did that Senate Seat cost him?




I'm suggesting that as a member of the legislative branch, Obama had 1/535 of the power that Bush had at the time.

Do you disagree?

But hey, I guess I could have chosen someone that was an alcoholic, ran 3 businesses into the ground, and was AWOL during 'nam instead.  That kind of choice seemed to work well for you guys.


----------



## KittenKoder

Wow .. Vast, you really don't see it? You really don't understand what's going on? That's a shame really.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are both right and wrong, to use Obama's logic, Bush inherited the mess.
> 
> 
> 
> and he's also forgetting that Obama WAS a senator for that last 2 years
> so he contributed to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, let's see, Obama was one of 535 people in a big old legislature.  A junior member at that, as you people were so fond of pointing out, again, and again during campaign season.
> 
> Now that you can blame him for something, you're trying to say he was making the decisions all along?  That's rich.
Click to expand...

i said he was a PART of it
there is nothing untrue in that statement


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> LOL, you can think what you want, we KNOW that Bush was in Iraq for "Oil and Poppy".
> 
> After all, all the other reasons he gave us turned out to be BS.


yeah, keep drinking that koolaid


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you can think what you want, we KNOW that Bush was in Iraq for "Oil and Poppy".
> 
> After all, all the other reasons he gave us turned out to be BS.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, keep drinking that koolaid
Click to expand...


"Poppy" being his nick-name for his father.  Try and keep up son, you're falling behind!


----------



## Vast LWC

KittenKoder said:


> Wow .. Vast, you really don't see it? You really don't understand what's going on? That's a shame really.



Sorry, I'm just not drinking the Kool-Aid.

So explain it to me in little, easy-to-understand words.


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow .. Vast, you really don't see it? You really don't understand what's going on? That's a shame really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm just not drinking the Kool-Aid.
> 
> So explain it to me in little, easy-to-understand words.
Click to expand...


The president actually has about the same amount of power as each member of both the House and Congress ... 

If you can't figure it out by that, then you are a lost cause.


----------



## Vast LWC

KittenKoder said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow .. Vast, you really don't see it? You really don't understand what's going on? That's a shame really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm just not drinking the Kool-Aid.
> 
> So explain it to me in little, easy-to-understand words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president actually has about the same amount of power as each member of both the House and Congress ...
> 
> If you can't figure it out by that, then you are a lost cause.
Click to expand...


No, no no.

Now, I see where you are coming from, but, the president has the power of the Veto, and now the power of the Line-Item-Veto.  He has much more power than each individual member of congress, as any decision they make individually can be negated by the decisions of any of the other 535 members of congress.


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm just not drinking the Kool-Aid.
> 
> So explain it to me in little, easy-to-understand words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president actually has about the same amount of power as each member of both the House and Congress ...
> 
> If you can't figure it out by that, then you are a lost cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no no.
> 
> Now, I see where you are coming from, but, the president has the power of the Veto, and now the power of the Line-Item-Veto.  He has much more power than each individual member of congress, as any decision they make individually can be negated by the decisions of any of the other 535 members of congress.
Click to expand...


Congress and the House can also overturn that as well ...


----------



## Vast LWC

But an individual member cannot.


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> But an individual member cannot.



But they can stop presidential policies.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you can think what you want, we KNOW that Bush was in Iraq for "Oil and Poppy".
> 
> After all, all the other reasons he gave us turned out to be BS.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, keep drinking that koolaid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Poppy" being his nick-name for his father.  Try and keep up son, you're falling behind!
Click to expand...

i knew that was what you meant
it still wasnt

and it looks like its YOU that needs to keep up
stop swilling all that koolaid


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm just not drinking the Kool-Aid.
> 
> So explain it to me in little, easy-to-understand words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president actually has about the same amount of power as each member of both the House and Congress ...
> 
> If you can't figure it out by that, then you are a lost cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no no.
> 
> Now, I see where you are coming from, but, the president has the power of the Veto, and now the power of the Line-Item-Veto.  He has much more power than each individual member of congress, as any decision they make individually can be negated by the decisions of any of the other 535 members of congress.
Click to expand...

uh, line item veto(the way it was done) was ruled unconstutional by SCOTUS and removed


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> Psst, hey Roberts, it was your boy "Curious George II" that "wrecked the economy", not "Barry".  It was also Bushie-Boy who gave out the bank bailouts.
> 
> And Glenn Beck was one of George's biggest fans, only being slightly critical of him at the very end, when it helped the political agenda of the Republican party to be critical of him.
> 
> As to your other points?  If the premise is BS (ex:  Obama's advisor is a "Nazi Eugenicist") then the conclusion from the BS Premise is also BS.  Abortion scare tactics?  Seen too much BS Propaganda from both sides of that issue, and not really interested in it at all.



Glenn spent all 8 years of the administration ripping President Bush a new one when he disagreed with him. Youd know this if you actually bothered to pay attention to what he said.

He is also more than straight forward about trusting Bush longer than he should have. And never wanting to do that again. Yet you expect him to blindly follow Obama now simply because he has a D next to his name. How sane is that?


----------



## MarcATL

Avatar4321 said:


> *Glenn spent all 8 years of the administration ripping President Bush a new one when he disagreed with him.* Youd know this if you actually bothered to pay attention to what he said.
> 
> He is also more than straight forward about trusting Bush longer than he should have. And never wanting to do that again. Yet you expect him to blindly follow Obama now simply because he has a D next to his name. How sane is that?


I'd like to see some proof of this.


----------



## elvis

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn spent all 8 years of the administration ripping President Bush a new one when he disagreed with him.* Youd know this if you actually bothered to pay attention to what he said.
> 
> He is also more than straight forward about trusting Bush longer than he should have. And never wanting to do that again. Yet you expect him to blindly follow Obama now simply because he has a D next to his name. How sane is that?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see some proof of this.
Click to expand...


Oh you mean they never showed that on Olberfuhrer's program?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn spent all 8 years of the administration ripping President Bush a new one when he disagreed with him.* Youd know this if you actually bothered to pay attention to what he said.
> 
> He is also more than straight forward about trusting Bush longer than he should have. And never wanting to do that again. Yet you expect him to blindly follow Obama now simply because he has a D next to his name. How sane is that?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see some proof of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you mean they never showed that on Olberfuhrer's program?
Click to expand...

meh, i googled >glen beck rips bush< and got nothing other than other people ripping bush, so then i tried >Glen Beck "rips bush"<

so i kinda doubt it happened
and would like to see the proof


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see some proof of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean they never showed that on Olberfuhrer's program?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, i googled >glen beck rips bush< and got nothing other than other people ripping bush, so then i tried >Glen Beck "rips bush"<
> 
> so i kinda doubt it happened
> and would like to see the proof
Click to expand...


well, I'm sure he never "ripped" Bush.  but he may have disagreed with his overspending.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean they never showed that on Olberfuhrer's program?
> 
> 
> 
> meh, i googled >glen beck rips bush< and got nothing other than other people ripping bush, so then i tried >Glen Beck "rips bush"<
> 
> so i kinda doubt it happened
> and would like to see the proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, I'm sure he never "ripped" Bush.  but he may have disagreed with his overspending.
Click to expand...

oh, of that i'm sure
and i highly doubt Beck supported the PA
or TARP
or most of the other crazy spending that was done
but i dont have any proof


----------



## KittenKoder

You know, even after all this, I still haven't seen anything showing Beck called for people to physically assault anyone.


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> You know, even after all this, I still haven't seen anything showing Beck called for people to physically assault anyone.


i think that has been fairly well debunked
he never did


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, even after all this, I still haven't seen anything showing Beck called for people to physically assault anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> i think that has been fairly well debunked
> he never did
Click to expand...


I figured as much ... just wondering if anyone even thinks he did at this point.


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, even after all this, I still haven't seen anything showing Beck called for people to physically assault anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> i think that has been fairly well debunked
> he never did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I figured as much ... just wondering if anyone even thinks he did at this point.
Click to expand...

I'm sure the morons still think so
but then that is a forgone conclusion


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that Obama was and is unqualified?  How many times did he stick his neck out and vote present?  Real set of balls.  How much did that Senate Seat cost him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting that as a member of the legislative branch, Obama had 1/535 of the power that Bush had at the time.
> 
> Do you disagree?
> 
> But hey, I guess I could have chosen someone that was an alcoholic, ran 3 businesses into the ground, and was AWOL during 'nam instead.  That kind of choice seemed to work well for you guys.
Click to expand...


Thats 1/100 in the Senate. He did pay allot of money to be in that seat, after all, to be in that seat, show some respect.  After loosing out to Al Pacino in the role for Scar Face.

Pacino out performed him on reading from the teleprompter, this was recorded on that fateful day.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-v69OK3EVE]YouTube - Al Pacino as Scarface reads Dr Seuss![/ame]


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president actually has about the same amount of power as each member of both the House and Congress ...
> 
> If you can't figure it out by that, then you are a lost cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no no.
> 
> Now, I see where you are coming from, but, the president has the power of the Veto, and now the power of the Line-Item-Veto.  He has much more power than each individual member of congress, as any decision they make individually can be negated by the decisions of any of the other 535 members of congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, line item veto(the way it was done) was ruled unconstutional by SCOTUS and removed
Click to expand...


Except that Bush effectively revived it in *Executive Order *13457, "Protecting American Taxpayers From Government Spending on Wasteful Earmarks".

Check it out here:

Executive Order 13457 - Wikisource


----------



## Vast LWC

Avatar4321 said:


> Glenn spent all 8 years of the administration ripping President Bush a new one *when he disagreed with him*. Youd know this if you actually bothered to pay attention to what he said.



Bold and Italics added by me, to point out the obvious.



> He is also more than straight forward about trusting Bush longer than he should have. And never wanting to do that again. Yet you expect him to blindly follow Obama now simply because he has a D next to his name. How sane is that?



Yep, conveniently stating this for the record right *after it became politically expedient to do so*.  As I stated earlier.

Right about the same time all the other Republicans started moving away from Bush, letting him take the heat for the Bank Bailouts, etc.  Pretty convenient altogether, wasn't it?


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> Thats 1/100 in the Senate.




And the Senate is only part of the Legislative branch, is it not?


----------



## Vast LWC

elvis3577 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn spent all 8 years of the administration ripping President Bush a new one when he disagreed with him.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean they never showed that on Olberfuhrer's program?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he means they never showed that on BECK's program.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> oh, of that i'm sure
> and i highly doubt Beck supported the PA
> or TARP
> or most of the other crazy spending that was done
> but i dont have any proof



Which is the reason the Republicans conveniently got Bush to take all the blame for those programs.

He was already unpopular, and on his way out.  It was easy for republicans to distance themselves from Bush after the fact.

And you thought no-one noticed....  LOL.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no no.
> 
> Now, I see where you are coming from, but, the president has the power of the Veto, and now the power of the Line-Item-Veto.  He has much more power than each individual member of congress, as any decision they make individually can be negated by the decisions of any of the other 535 members of congress.
> 
> 
> 
> uh, line item veto(the way it was done) was ruled unconstutional by SCOTUS and removed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that Bush effectively revived it in *Executive Order *13457, "Protecting American Taxpayers From Government Spending on Wasteful Earmarks".
> 
> Check it out here:
> 
> Executive Order 13457 - Wikisource
Click to expand...

that doesnt look like a line item veto to me
more like the executive refusing to spend earmarked money


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, even after all this, I still haven't seen anything showing Beck called for people to physically assault anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> i think that has been fairly well debunked
> he never did
Click to expand...


Yep, in whatever bizarro world you live in where I actually said Beck said "Go Physically assault someone".

Of course, you all know exactly what I mean in this thread, you're just being willfully dense to protect your boy Beck.  I understand.  Lot's of people did it for Clinton back in the day too.

"Party over country", right?

I mean, I'm not that kind of guy, but I see you all are.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, of that i'm sure
> and i highly doubt Beck supported the PA
> or TARP
> or most of the other crazy spending that was done
> but i dont have any proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the reason the Republicans conveniently got Bush to take all the blame for those programs.
> 
> He was already unpopular, and on his way out.  It was easy for republicans to distance themselves from Bush after the fact.
> 
> And you thought no-one noticed....  LOL.
Click to expand...

actually, there were a lot of republicans that had issues with those programs BEFORE they were passed
myself included


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, line item veto(the way it was done) was ruled unconstutional by SCOTUS and removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Bush effectively revived it in *Executive Order *13457, "Protecting American Taxpayers From Government Spending on Wasteful Earmarks".
> 
> Check it out here:
> 
> Executive Order 13457 - Wikisource
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that doesnt look like a line item veto to me
> more like the executive refusing to spend earmarked money
Click to expand...


Do you know what a "Line-Item-Veto" is?


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, even after all this, I still haven't seen anything showing Beck called for people to physically assault anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> i think that has been fairly well debunked
> he never did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, in whatever bizarro world you live in where I actually said Beck said "Go Physically assault someone".
> 
> Of course, you all know exactly what I mean in this thread, you're just being willfully dense to protect your boy Beck.  I understand.  Lot's of people did it for Clinton back in the day too.
> 
> "Party over country", right?
> 
> I mean, I'm not that kind of guy, but I see you all are.
Click to expand...

no, you have shown that you ARE that guy
you dont have ANY problems with what the dems are doing right now


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Bush effectively revived it in *Executive Order *13457, "Protecting American Taxpayers From Government Spending on Wasteful Earmarks".
> 
> Check it out here:
> 
> Executive Order 13457 - Wikisource
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt look like a line item veto to me
> more like the executive refusing to spend earmarked money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what a "Line-Item-Veto" is?
Click to expand...

yes
its actually vetoing the actual item not just refusing to spend the money approprriated


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> no, you have shown that you ARE that guy
> you dont have ANY problems with what the dems are doing right now



And I didn't have any problems with it when they *told people they were going to do these things during the campaign *either.

Haven't changed one iota.  I support a public health care option now, for instance, just like I supported it when they made campaign promises to make it happen.



> yes
> its actually vetoing the actual item not just refusing to spend the money approprriated




You say tomato, I say line-item-veto...

In the end, it's the exact same thing.


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats 1/100 in the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Senate is only part of the Legislative branch, is it not?
Click to expand...


So is the Supreme Court, outside of their Enumerated Powers.


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> actually, there were a lot of republicans that had issues with those programs BEFORE they were passed
> myself included



Yet, surprisingly, all of it went through, with Bush leading the way.  

And true to form, all the Republicans, including the presidential candidate, then tried to distance themselves from an unpopular president, pointing out the programs in question.

And so did Glenn Beck.

Thus my point.  He only turned on President Bush when it was politically expedient to do so, along with all the rest of his right-wing buddies.


----------



## HUGGY

Intense said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats 1/100 in the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Senate is only part of the Legislative branch, is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is the Supreme Court, outside of their Enumerated Powers.
Click to expand...


They gave us a Bush presidency..that was sweet!


----------



## Vast LWC

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Senate is only part of the Legislative branch, is it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is the Supreme Court, outside of their Enumerated Powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They gave us a Bush presidency..that was sweet!
Click to expand...



Which certainly was NOT part of their "Enumerated Powers".  

I'm still trying to figure out how all the conservative "traditionalists" rationalized that little gem as being "Constitutional".

Talk about "Activist Judges"!


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is the Supreme Court, outside of their Enumerated Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They gave us a Bush presidency..that was sweet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which certainly was NOT part of their "Enumerated Powers".
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how all the conservative "traditionalists" rationalized that little gem as being "Constitutional".
> 
> Talk about "Activist Judges"!
Click to expand...


You appear like a blind man throwing stones. Gotta get past that hate.


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Senate is only part of the Legislative branch, is it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is the Supreme Court, outside of their Enumerated Powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They gave us a Bush presidency..that was sweet!
Click to expand...


No they didn't. 

Florida Votes were counted how many times?

The Constitution would have put the decision to the House, Bush would have carried that.

The Florida Supreme Court over stepped it's powers, even it's own chief justice opposing it. 

Your days of obtaining concession by whining are done.  We are paying attention now. 


Glen is doing a great job today, huh... Radio show went well this morning, TV show going great as we speak.  I think that his tie clashes with his suit though. Tie stripes and suit stripes clash. Do you think that there might be a subliminal message inciting violence there?  Michele Malkin is hot huh.


----------



## HUGGY

Intense said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is the Supreme Court, outside of their Enumerated Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They gave us a Bush presidency..that was sweet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they didn't.
> 
> Florida Votes were counted how many times?
> 
> The Constitution would have put the decision to the House, Bush would have carried that.
> 
> The Florida Supreme Court over stepped it's powers, even it's own chief justice opposing it.
> 
> Your days of obtaining concession by whining are done.  We are paying attention now.
> 
> 
> Glen is doing a great job today, huh... Radio show went well this morning, TV show going great as we speak.  I think that his tie clashes with his suit though. Tie stripes and suit stripes clash. Do you think that there might be a subliminal message inciting violence there?  Michele Malkin is hot huh.
Click to expand...


I have known you as a backwards neo con but true to the form of your kind you have exposed what makes me most hateful ...the lying...the baldfaced lying.

Go fuck your self you stinking lying piece of shit.  Now read...

Bush v. Gore
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Bush v. Gore 

Supreme Court of the United States 
Argued December 11, 2000
Decided December 12, 2000 
Full case name George W. Bush and Richard Cheney, Petitioners v. Albert Gore, Jr., et al. 
Docket nos. 00-949 
Citations 531 U.S. 98 (more)
121 S. Ct. 525; 148 L. Ed. 2d 388; 2000 U.S. LEXIS 8430; 69 U.S.L.W. 4029; 2000 Cal. Daily Op. Service 9879; 2000 Colo. J. C.A.R. 6606; 14 Fla. L. Weekly Fed. S 26 
Prior history On writ of certiorari to the Florida Supreme Court 
Subsequent history Florida Supreme Court decision reversed and case remanded to that court 
Argument Oral argument 
Holding 
In the circumstances of this case, any manual recount of votes seeking to meet the December 12 safe harbor deadline would be unconstitutional under the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. 
Court membership 
Chief Justice
William Rehnquist 

Associate Justices
John P. Stevens · Sandra Day O'Connor
Antonin Scalia · Anthony Kennedy
David Souter · Clarence Thomas
Ruth Bader Ginsburg · Stephen Breyer 

Case opinions 
Per curiam. 
Concurrence Rehnquist, joined by Scalia, Thomas 
Dissent Stevens, joined by Ginsburg, Breyer 
Dissent Souter, joined by Breyer; Stevens, Ginsburg (all but part C) 
Dissent Ginsburg, joined by Stevens; Souter, Breyer (part I) 
Dissent Breyer, joined by Stevens, Ginsburg (except part I-A-1); Souter (part I) 
Laws applied 
U.S. Const. art. II, amend. XIV; 3 U.S.C. § 5 
Bush v. Gore, 531 U.S. 98 (2000), is a landmark United States Supreme Court case decided on December 12, 2000. The case effectively resolved the 2000 presidential election in favor of George W. Bush. Only eight days earlier, the United States Supreme Court had unanimously decided the closely related case of Bush v. Palm Beach County Canvassing Board, 531 U.S. 70 (2000), and only three days earlier, had preliminarily halted the recount that was occurring in Florida.

In a per curiam decision, the Court in Bush v. Gore ruled that the Florida Supreme Court's method for recounting ballots was a violation of the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. The Court also ruled that no alternative method could be established within the time limits set by the State of Florida. Three concurring justices also asserted that the Florida Supreme Court had violated Article II, § 1, cl. 2 of the Constitution, by misinterpreting Florida election law that had been enacted by the Florida Legislature.

The decision allowed Florida Secretary of State Katherine Harris's previous certification of George W. Bush as the winner of Florida's electoral votes to stand. Florida's 25 electoral votes gave Bush, the Republican candidate, 271 electoral votes, defeating Democratic candidate Al Gore, who ended up with 266 electoral votes (with one D.C. elector abstaining). A majority (270) of the electoral votes is needed to win the Presidency or Vice Presidency in the Electoral College.

Contents [hide]
1 Background 
2 Stay of the Florida recount 
3 Rapid developments 
4 Relevant law 
5 Issues considered by the Court 
5.1 Equal Protection Clause 
5.2 Remedy 
5.3 Article II 
6 Vote breakdown and opinions 
6.1 Equal Protection Clause 
6.2 Remedy 
6.3 Article II 
7 Commentary 
7.1 Scholarly analyses of the critical remedial issue 
7.2 Scholarly analyses of other aspects of the decision 
7.3 The Dred Scott comparison 
8 See also 
9 Notes and references 
10 External links 



[edit] Background
See also: Electoral College (United States) and United States presidential election, 2000
The Presidential election in question took place November 7, 2000. Under the Electoral College system, each state conducts its own popular election for President and Vice President. The voters are actually voting for a slate of "electors", each of whom pledged to vote for a particular candidate for each office, in the Electoral College. The Constitution (Article 2, Section 1, Clause 2) provides that each state legislature decides how electors are chosen. Early in U.S. history, most state legislatures directly appointed the slate of electors for each of their respective states. Today, state legislatures have enacted laws to provide for the selection of electors by popular vote within each state. While the laws vary between the states, in most states, including Florida, the candidate for either office who receives the most popular votes (not necessarily a majority) in a state receives all of that state's electoral votes for that office (Maine and Nebraska are notable exceptions to this winner-take-all system). A candidate who receives a majority of the electoral votes (270 in the 2000 election) wins the Presidential or Vice Presidential election.

On November 8, 2000, the Florida Division of Elections reported that Bush won with 48.8% of the vote, a margin of victory of 1,784 votes.[1] The margin of victory was less than 0.5% of the votes cast, so a statutorily-mandated[2] automatic machine recount occurred. On November 10, with the machine recount finished in all but one county, Bush's margin of victory had decreased to 327.[3] Florida's election laws[4] allow a candidate to request a county to conduct a manual recount, and Gore requested manual recounts in four Florida counties: Volusia, Palm Beach, Broward and Miami-Dade, which happen to be counties that traditionally vote Democratic and would be expected to garner more votes for Gore. Gore did not, however, request any recounts in counties that traditionally vote Republican. The four counties granted the request and began manual recounts. However, Florida law also required all counties to certify their election returns to the Florida Secretary of State within seven days of the election,[5] and several of the counties conducting manual recounts did not believe they could meet this deadline. On November 14, the statutory deadline, the Florida Circuit Court ruled that the seven-day deadline was mandatory, but that the counties could amend their returns at a later date. The court also ruled that the Secretary, after "considering all attendant facts and circumstances," had discretion to include any late amended returns in the statewide certification.[6] Prior to the 5 p.m. deadline on November 14, Volusia County completed its manual recount and certified its results. At 5 p.m. on November 14, Florida Secretary of State Katherine Harris announced that she was in receipt of the certified returns from all 67 counties, while Palm Beach, Broward, and Miami-Dade counties were still conducting manual recounts.[7]

Harris issued a set of criteria[1] by which she would determine whether to allow late filings, and she required any county seeking to make a late filing to submit to her, by 2 p.m. the following day, a written statement of the facts and circumstances justifying the late filing. Four counties submitted statements, and after reviewing the submissions Harris determined that none justified an extension of the filing deadline. She further announced that after she received the certified returns of the overseas absentee ballots from each county, she would certify the results of the presidential election on Sunday, November 26, 2000.[1] On that date, she certified Bush the winner and litigation ensued.


[edit] Stay of the Florida recount
By December 8, 2000, there had been multiple court decisions regarding the Florida presidential election[8] and on that date the Florida Supreme Court, by a 4-3 vote, ordered a statewide manual recount.[9] On December 9, the U.S. Supreme Court stayed the Florida recount, by a 54 vote, because, according to Justice Scalia:

It suffices to say that the issuance of the stay suggests that a majority of the Court, while not deciding the issues presented, believe that the petitioner has a substantial probability of success. The issue is not, as the dissent puts it, whether "[c]ounting every legally cast vote ca[n] constitute irreparable harm." One of the principal issues in the appeal we have accepted is precisely whether the votes that have been ordered to be counted are, under a reasonable interpretation of Florida law, "legally cast vote." The counting of votes that are of questionable legality does in my view threaten irreparable harm to petitioner Bush, and to the country, by casting a cloud upon what he claims to be the legitimacy of his election. Count first, and rule upon legality afterwards, is not a recipe for producing election results that have the public acceptance democratic stability requires.[10]

The dissenters opined: "Counting every legally cast vote cannot constitute irreparable harm... Preventing the recount from being completed will inevitably cast a cloud on the legitimacy of the election."[11] The four dissenting justices argued that stopping the recount was an "unwise[]" violation of "three venerable rules of judicial restraint", namely respecting the opinions of state supreme courts, cautiously exercising jurisdiction when "another branch of the Federal Government" has a large measure of responsibility to resolve the issue, and avoiding making peremptory conclusions on federal constitution law prior to a full presentation on the issue. 

[edit] Rapid developments
The oral argument in Bush v. Gore occurred on December 11.[12] Theodore Olson, a Washington, D.C. lawyer and future Solicitor General, delivered Bush's oral argument and New York lawyer David Boies argued for Gore.

During the brief period when the U.S. Supreme Court was deliberating Bush v. Gore, the Florida Supreme Court provided clarifications[13] which the U.S. Supreme Court had requested on December 4 in the case of Bush v. Palm Beach County Canvassing Board, 531 U.S. 70 (2000). Because of the extraordinary nature and urgency of the case, the U.S. Supreme Court issued its opinion in Bush v. Gore on December 12, less than a day after hearing oral argument.


[edit] Relevant law
The Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment, on which the decision in Bush v. Gore was based,[14] states:

No State shall ... deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws.

Article II, § 1, cl. 2 specifies the number of electors per state, and, most relevant to this case,[15] specifies the manner in which those electors are selected, stipulating that:

Each State shall appoint, in such Manner as the Legislature thereof may direct, a Number of Electors...

This clause arguably gives power to only one branch of Florida's state government (i.e., the state legislature).

The most important statute in this case was 3 U.S.C. § 5, which regulates the "determination of controversy as to appointment of electors"[16] in Presidential elections. Of particular relevance[15] to this case was the so-called "safe harbor" provision, which allows states to appoint their electors without Congressional interference if done by a specified deadline:

If any State shall have provided ... for its final determination of ... the appointment of all or any of the electors of such State ... at least six days before the time fixed for the meeting of the electors, such determination ... shall be conclusive.[17]

Since the electors were set to meet December 18, the "safe harbor" deadline was December 12, just one day after the Court heard oral arguments in this case.

According to 28 U.S.C. § 1257:

Final judgments or decrees rendered by the highest court of a State in which a decision could be had, may be reviewed by the Supreme Court by writ of certiorari where the validity of a treaty or statute of the United States is drawn in question or where the validity of a statute of any State is drawn in question on the ground of its being repugnant to the Constitution, treaties, or laws of the United States...


[edit] Issues considered by the Court

Theodore Olson represented BushThe Court had to resolve two different questions to fully resolve the case:

Were the recounts, as they were being conducted, constitutional?[18] 
If the recounts were unconstitutional, what is the remedy?[19] 
Three days earlier, the five-Justice majority had ordered the recount stopped[20] and the Court had to decide whether to re-start it.


[edit] Equal Protection Clause
Bush argued that the recounts in Florida violated the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment, because there was no statewide standard that each county board could use to determine whether a given ballot was a legal vote. Each county used its own standard to manually recount each vote, and Bush argued some counties would have more lax standards than other counties. Therefore, two voters could have marked their ballot in an identical manner, but one voter's ballot in one county would be counted while the other voter's ballot in a different county would be rejected, due to the varying standards used for manual recounts.[21]

Gore argued that there was indeed a statewide standard, the "intent of the voter" standard, and that this standard was sufficient under the Equal Protection Clause.[22] Furthermore, Gore argued that the consequence of ruling the Florida recount unconstitutional simply because it treated different voters differently would effectively render every state election unconstitutional[23] and that each method has a different rate of error in counting votes. A voter in a "punch-card" county has a greater chance of having his vote undercounted than a voter in an "optical scanner" county. If Bush wins, Gore argued, every state would have to have one statewide method of recording votes in order to be constitutional.


[edit] Remedy

David Boies represented GoreThis was the most closely decided issue in the case. The arguments presented by counsel did not extensively address what the Court should do, if the Court were to find an Equal Protection violation. However, Gore did argue briefly that the appropriate remedy would be to not cancel all recounts, but rather would be to order a proper recount.[24]


[edit] Article II
Bush also argued that the Florida Supreme Court's ruling violated Article II, § 1, cl. 2 of the U.S. Constitution. Essentially, Bush argued that the Florida Supreme Court's interpretation of Florida law was so erroneous that their ruling had the effect of making new law. Since this "new law" had not been directed by the Florida legislature, it violated Article II. However, Bush argued that Article II gives the federal judiciary the power to interpret state election law for itself to ensure that the intent of the state legislature is followed.[25]

Gore argued that Article II presupposes judicial review and interpretation of state statutes, and that the Florida Supreme Court did nothing more than exercise the routine principles of statutory construction in order to reach its decision.[26]


[edit] Vote breakdown and opinions
In brief, the breakdown of the decisions was:

Seven justices (the five Justice majority plus Breyer and Souter) agreed that there was an Equal Protection Clause violation in using different standards of counting in different counties. 
Five justices agreed that December 12 (the date of the decision) was the deadline Florida had established for recounts (Kennedy, O'Connor, Rehnquist,[27] Scalia and Thomas in support; Breyer,[28] Ginsburg, Souter[29] and Stevens opposed). Justices Breyer and Souter wanted to remand the case to the Florida Supreme Court to permit that court to establish uniform standards of what constituted a legal vote and then manually recount all ballots using those standards. 
Three justices (Rehnquist, Scalia and Thomas) agreed that the Florida Supreme Court had acted contrary to the intent of the Florida legislature. Justices Kennedy and O'Connor did not reach this issue. 

[edit] Equal Protection Clause
The Supreme Court ruled 72 that the Florida Supreme Court's decision, calling for a statewide recount, violated the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. The Court stated that the Equal Protection clause guarantees individuals that their ballots cannot be devalued by "later arbitrary and disparate treatment". Even if the recount was fair in theory, it was unfair in practice. The record suggested that different standards were seemingly applied to the recount from ballot to ballot, precinct to precinct, and county to county.

According to the per curiam opinion, the statewide standard (that a "legal vote" is "one in which there is a 'clear indication of the intent of the voter'"[30]) could not guarantee that each county would count the votes in a constitutionally permissible fashion. The per curiam opinion stated that its applicability was "limited to the present circumstances, for the problem of equal protection in election processes generally presents many complexities."


[edit] Remedy
The Court ruled 54 that no constitutionally valid recount could be completed by a December 12 "safe harbor" deadline. The Court asserted that "the Supreme Court of Florida has said that the legislature intended the State's electors to 'participat[e] fully in the federal electoral process,' as provided in 3 U.S.C. § 5." The Court therefore effectively ended the election, because "the Florida Legislature intended to obtain the safe-harbor benefits of 3 U. S. C. §5."

Four justices (Justices Stevens, Ginsburg, Souter and Breyer) dissented as to stopping the recount. The four dissenters invoked the principle of fairness. The actual counting had ended with the December 9 injunction issued by the same five-justice majority, three days before any deadline.[20] However, two of those four dissenters (i.e. Justices Breyer and Souter) acknowledged that the counting up until December 9 had not conformed with Equal Protection requirements.

The dissenting opinions were notable for their unusually harsh treatment of the majority. Justice Stevens' dissent (joined by Justices Breyer and Ginsburg) concluded as follows:[31]

What must underlie petitioners' entire federal assault on the Florida election procedures is an unstated lack of confidence in the impartiality and capacity of the state judges who would make the critical decisions if the vote count were to proceed. Otherwise, their position is wholly without merit. The endorsement of that position by the majority of this Court can only lend credence to the most cynical appraisal of the work of judges throughout the land. It is confidence in the men and women who administer the judicial system that is the true backbone of the rule of law. Time will one day heal the wound to that confidence that will be inflicted by today's decision. One thing, however, is certain. Although we may never know with complete certainty the identity of the winner of this year's Presidential election, the identity of the loser is perfectly clear. It is the Nation's confidence in the judge as an impartial guardian of the rule of law.

The per curiam opinion in Bush v. Gore did not technically dismiss the case, and instead "remanded for further proceedings not inconsistent with this opinion." Gore's attorneys therefore understood that they could fight on, and could petition the Florida Supreme Court to repudiate the notion that December 12 was final under Florida law.[32] Gore was not optimistic about how the Florida justices would react to further arguments, and in any event "the best Gore could hope for was a slate of disputed electors", as one of his advisers put it.[32] So, Gore dropped the case. On remand, the Florida Supreme Court issued an opinion on December 22, 2000 that did not dispute whether December 12 was the deadline for recounts under state law.[33] 

[edit] Article II
Chief Justice Rehnquist's concurring opinion, joined by Justices Scalia and Thomas, began by emphasizing that this was an unusual case in which the Constitution requires federal courts to assess whether a state supreme court has properly interpreted the will of the state legislature. Usually, federal courts do not make that type of assessment, and indeed the per curiam opinion in this case did not do so. After addressing this aspect of the case, Rehnquist examined and agreed with arguments that had been made by the dissenting justices of the Florida Supreme Court.


[edit] Commentary
Bush v. Gore prompted many strong reactions from scholars, pundits and others over what the Court had done.


[edit] Scholarly analyses of the critical remedial issue
The most closely decided aspect of the case was the key question of what remedy the Court should order, in view of an Equal Protection Clause violation. Gore had argued for a new recount that would pass constitutional muster, but the Court instead chose to end the election, asserting that the Florida Supreme Court has said that the Florida Legislature intended to obtain the safe-harbor benefits of 3 U. S. C. §5. This last assertion by the 54 Bush v. Gore majority has proven very controversial.

Michael W. McConnell has written that the U.S Supreme Court "may have reached the right result for the wrong reason."[34] McConnell points to the Florida Supreme Court's December 11 opinion, which characterized December 12 as an "outside deadline". Here is the pertinent excerpt from the December 11 opinion of the Florida Supreme Court:[13]

What is a reasonable time required for completion will, in part, depend on whether the election is for a statewide office, for a federal office or for presidential electors. In the case of the presidential election, the determination of reasonableness must be circumscribed by the provisions of 3 U.S.C. § 5, which sets December 12, 2000 as the date for final determination of any state's dispute concerning its electors in order for that determination to be given conclusive effect in Congress... As always, it is necessary to read all provisions of the elections code in pari materia. In this case, that comprehensive reading required that there be time for an elections contest pursuant to section 102.168, which all parties had agreed was a necessary component of the statutory scheme and to accommodate the outside deadline set forth in 3 U.S.C. § 5 of December 12, 2000.

On the other hand, according to Nelson Lund, one might argue that the Florida Supreme Court was discussing the "protest provisions of the Florida Election Code, whereas the issues in Bush v. Gore arose under the contest provisions."[35] Likewise, Peter Berkowitz has written that, "Perhaps it would have been more generous for the Court to have asked the Florida court on remand whether 'outside deadline' referred to contest-period as well as protest-period recounts."[36] Abner Green has pointed to evidence that "the Florida Supreme Court thought all manual recounts  whether protest or contest  must be completed no later than December 12."[37] Nevertheless, Greene concluded that, "lack of clarity about the Florida Supreme Courts views on the safe-harbor provision should have resulted in a remand to that court for clarification,"[37] in addition to the remand of December 4.[38] The Court in Bush v. Gore did remand the case instead of dismissing it, but the remand did not include another request for clarification. 

[edit] Scholarly analyses of other aspects of the decision
Part of the reason recounts could not be completed was the various stoppages ordered by the various branches and levels of the judiciary, most notably the Supreme Court itself.[39] Opponents argued that it was improper for the Court (by the same 5 Justices who joined the per curiam opinion) to grant a stay that preliminarily stopped the recounts based on the possibility of irreparable harm and success on the merits.[40] Supporters of the stay  such as Charles Fried  contend that the validity of the stay was vindicated by the ultimate decision on the merits and that the only thing that the stay stayed was a recount "being done in an unconstitutional way."[41]

Some of the decision's critics argued that the Court's decision was a perversion of the Equal Protection Clause,[40] and contrary to the political question doctrine.[42] On the other hand, Geoffrey R. Stone has expressed sympathy with the Court's equal protection reasoning, even though Stone was dismayed by what he saw as the sudden and suspect conversion of Justices Rehnquist, Scalia and Thomas to that equal protection principle. According to Stone, "No one familiar with the jurisprudence of Justices Rehnquist, Scalia and Thomas could possibly have imagined that they would vote to invalidate the Florida recount process on the basis of their own well-developed and oft-invoked approach to the Equal Protection Clause."[43]

The dissent of Justice Stevens was criticized by George Mason University School of Law Professor Nelson Lund.[44] Lund said that "[t]he best known passage, which comes from Justice Stevens' dissent, consists of a rhetorical flourish rather than analysis." Conversely, the majority opinion was criticized by Harvard University law professor Alan Dershowitz, who wrote:

[T]he decision in the Florida election case may be ranked as the single most corrupt decision in Supreme Court history, because it is the only one that I know of where the majority justices decided as they did because of the personal identity and political affiliation of the litigants. This was cheating, and a violation of the judicial oath.[45]

Some critics of the decision argue that the majority seemed to seek refuge from their own logic[46] in the following sentence in the majority opinion: "Our consideration is limited to the present circumstances, for the problem of equal protection in election processes generally presents many complexities."[47] The Court's defenders argued that this was a reasonable precaution against the possibility that the decision might be read over-broadly,[48] arguing that in the short time available it would not be appropriate to attempt to craft language spelling out in greater detail how to apply the holding to other cases. Critics, however, interpreted the sentence as stating that the case did not set precedent in any way and could not be used to justify any future court decision, and some suggested that this was evidence the majority realized its holding was untenable.[49] It has been claimed that only conservative Republican Justices ruled against Gore in this case and did so due to their party affiliation.[45] Law professor Ronald Rotunda has responded as follows:

Not only is that claim inconsistent with the position of Justices Breyer and Souter, it is inconsistent with the position of three of the Florida justices who dissented. No Justice on the Florida Supreme Court was a Republican appointee, but three of them concluded that the recount that Vice President Gore wanted was unconstitutional. Three of the seven Florida Supreme Court justices also found an Equal Protection violation when the manual ballot-counters used different procedures to examine identical ballots and count them differently.[50]

There has also been analysis of whether or not several Justices had a conflict of interest that should have forced them to recuse themselves from the decision. Various ethics experts have asserted that there was no conflict of interest for Clarence Thomas or Antonin Scalia.[51] Also, on several occasions, William Rehnquist had expressed interest in retiring under a Republican administration; one study found that press reports "are equivocal on whether facts existed that would have created a conflict of interest" for Rehnquist.[52] At an election night party, Sandra Day O'Connor became upset when the media initially announced that Gore had won Florida, her husband explaining that they would have to wait another four years before retiring to Arizona.[52] 

[edit] The Dred Scott comparison
Bill Clinton, who was President of the United States when the decision was made, wrote in his autobiography My Life:

If Gore had been ahead in the vote count and Bush behind, there's not a doubt in my mind that the same Supreme Court would have voted 9 to 0 to [re]count the vote and I would have supported the decision... Bush v. Gore will go down in history as one of the worst decisions the Supreme Court ever made, along with the Dred Scott case.[53]

The Reverend Jesse Jackson also compared Bush v. Gore to Dred Scott.[54] However, Congress of Racial Equality chairman Roy Innis responded that Dred Scott should not be hustled and prostituted by Jesse Jackson, while former U.S. Senator Alan K. Simpson (R-WY) called the comparison of Bush v. Gore to Dred Scott hysterical babble.[54] 

[edit] See also
List of United States Supreme Court cases, volume 531 
List of United States presidential elections by Electoral College margin 
Electoral Commission (United States) 
Gore v. Harris (Harris II) 
George W. Bush's first term as President of the United States 
Recount, a 2008 HBO movie about the 2000 presidential election and Bush v. Gore case. 

[edit] Notes and references
^ a b c Palm Beach County Canvassing Bd. v. Harris, 772 So.2d 1220 (November 21, 2000). Late-filing criteria are at note 5. See The American Presidency Project for other documents related to the 2000 election dispute. 
^ See Fla. Stat. § 102.141(4). "The 2000 Florida Statutes, Title IX, Chapter 102, Section 141". statutes->View Statutes->2000->Ch0102->Section 141: Online Sunshine.  (This archived version of the Florida statute is dated July 2, 2001 and is from Archive.org.) 
^ "Election 2000 Timeline". PG Publishing Co., Inc.. December 17, 2000. Election 2000 Timeline. Retrieved October 28 2006.  
^ See Fla. Stat. § 102.166. "The 2000 Florida Statutes, Title IX, Chapter 102, Section 166". statutes->View Statutes->2000->Ch0102->Section 166: Online Sunshine.  (This archived version of the Florida statute is dated July 2, 2001 and is from Archive.org.) 
^ See Fla. Stat. § 102.112. "The 2000 Florida Statutes, Title IX, Chapter 102, Section 112". statutes->View Statutes->2000->Ch0102->Section 112: Online Sunshine.  (This archived version of the Florida statute is dated April 21, 2001 and is from Archive.org.) 
^ "Leon County Judge Rules on Certification" (PDF). http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/docs/florida2000/11-14_leonruling.pdf. Retrieved October 28 2006.  
^ "Text: Florida Recount Results". Documents Related to the 2000 Election Dispute. Retrieved October 28 2006.  
^ For example, the concurring opinion in Bush v. Gore cited the December 6, 2000, decision in Touchston v. McDermott, 234 F.3d 1130 (11th Cir. 2000) 
^ Gore v. Harris, 772 S2d 1243 (December 8, 2000) 
^ Bush v. Gore on Application for Stay, 531 U.S 1047 (December 9, 2000) 
^ Bush v. Gore/Certiorari/Dissent. (2009, April 13). In Wikisource, The Free Library. Retrieved 10:46, May 1, 2009, from Bush v. Gore/Certiorari/Dissent - Wikisource 
^ Transcript and audio of oral arguments in Bush v. Gore, via Oyez.org. Retrieved 2008-06-05 
^ a b Palm Beach County Canvassing Board v. Harris, 772 S2d 1273 (Fla December 11, 2000). 
^ "Bush v. Gore, US Supreme Court Opinion". BUSH v. GORE. "The petition presents the following questions: ... and whether the use of standardless manual recounts violates the Equal Protection and Due Process Clauses. With respect to the equal protection question, we find a violation of the Equal Protection Clause."  Last paragraph in Part I 
^ a b "Bush v. Gore, US Supreme Court Opinion". BUSH v. GORE. "The petition presents the following questions: whether the Florida Supreme Court established new standards for resolving Presidential election contests, thereby violating Art. II, §1, cl. 2, of the United States Constitution and failing to comply with 3 U.S.C. § 5 ..."  Last paragraph in Part I. 
^ "US CODE: Title 3,5. Determination of controversy as to appointment of electors". US CODE: Title 3,5. Determination of controversy as to appointment of electors.  The quote is the title of Section 5, Title 3. 
^ "US CODE: Title 3,5. Determination of controversy as to appointment of electors". US CODE: Title 3,5. Determination of controversy as to appointment of electors.  
^ Id. "Seven Justices of the Court agree that there are constitutional problems with the recount ordered by the Florida Supreme Court that demand a remedy." Last paragraph in Part II 
^ Id. "The only disagreement is as to the remedy." Last paragraph in Part II 
^ a b "Scalia and Stevens clash over recount stay in Bush v. Gore". CNN. 2000-12-11. CNN.com - Scalia and Stevens clash over recount stay in Bush v. Gore - December 10, 2000.  
^ "Bush v. Gore, Brief for Petitioners" (PDF). http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/docs/florida2000/12-10_bushbrief.pdf.  "The Equal Protection Clause prohibits government officials from implementing an electoral system that gives the votes of similarly situated voters different effect based on the happenstance of the county or district in which those voters live." Paragraph 2 in Argument, Part III-A. 
^ "Bush v. Gore, Brief of Respondent" (PDF). http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/docs/florida2000/12-10_gorebrief.pdf.  "The court below was quite insistent that the counting of ballots must be governed by a single uniform standard: the intent of the voter must control." Paragraph 3 in Argument, Part III-A 
^ Id. "...if petitioners mean to say that all votes must be tabulated under a fixed and mechanical standard (e.g., the two-corner chad rule), their approach would render unconstitutional the laws of States that hinge the meaning of the ballot on the intent of the voter..." Paragraph 3 in Argument, Part III-A 
^ "Bush v. Gore, Brief of Respondent" (PDF). http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/docs/florida2000/12-10_gorebrief.pdf.  [T]he appropriate remedy for either an Equal Protection Clause or Due Process Clause violation would not be to cancel all recounts, but rather to order that the recounts be undertaken under a uniform standard. Footnote 28. 
^ "Bush v. Gore, Brief for Petitioners" (PDF). http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/docs/florida2000/12-10_bushbrief.pdf.  "By rewriting that statutory schemethus arrogating to itself the power to decide the manner in which Floridas electors are chosenthe Florida Supreme Court substituted its judgment for that of the legislature in violation of Article II. Such a usurpation of constitutionally delegated power defies the Framers plan." Paragraph 2 in Argument, Part I 
^ "Bush v. Gore, Brief of Respondent" (PDF). http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/docs/florida2000/12-10_gorebrief.pdf.  "Even apart from the absurd theory that McPherson requires everything relevant to a states process for choosing electors to be packed into a specialized presidential electoral code, the very premise of petitioners argument is fatally flawed because the Florida Legislature re-enacted the contest statute in 1999 against the settled background rule that decisions of circuit courts in contest actions are subject to appellate review." Paragraph 5 in Argument, Part I 
^ "Bush v. Gore, Concurrence, Rehnquist". BUSH v. GORE.  
^ "Bush v. Gore, Dissent, Breyer". BUSH v. GORE.  
^ "Bush v. Gore, Dissent, Souter". BUSH v. GORE.  
^ "Bush v. Gore, US Supreme Court Opinion". BUSH v. GORE.  Id. 5th paragraph in Part I 
^ "Bush v. Gore, Dissent, Stevens". BUSH v. GORE.  
^ a b Political Staff of the Washington Post, Deadlock: The Inside Story of America's Closest Election, pages 230-234 (Public Affairs 2001). Via Google Books. 
^ Gore v. Harris, 773 So. 2d 524 (December 22, 2000). Only Florida Supreme Court Justice Leander Shaw, in a concurring opinion, disputed that December 12 was the deadline for recounts under state law. 
^ McConnell, Michael. Two-And-A-Half Cheers for Bush v. Gore in The Vote: Bush, Gore, and the Supreme Court, page 118 (University of Chicago Press, Cass Sunstein and Richard Epstein Eds. 2001). Via Google Books. 
^ Lund, Nelson. The Unbearable Rightness of Bush v. Gore in The Longest Night: Polemics and Perspectives on Election 2000, page 176 (University of California Press, Arthur Jacobson and Michel Rosenfeld, eds. 2002). 
^ Berkowitz, Peter and Wittes, Benjamin. The Lawfulness of the Election Decision: A Reply to Professor Tribe, Villanova Law Review, Vol. 49, No. 3, 2004. 
^ a b Greene, Abner. Is There a First Amendment Defense for Bush v. Gore?, 80 Notre Dame L. Rev. 1643 (2005). Greene points to footnotes 21 and 22 in Gore v. Harris, 772 S2d 1243 (December 8, 2000), as evidence that the Florida Supreme Court thought all recounts had to be completed by December 12, 2008. 
^ Bush v. Palm Beach County Canvassing, 531 U.S. 70 (December 4, 2000) 
^ "Bush v. Gore, On Application for Stay, Majority Opinion" (PDF). http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/docs/florida2000/12-09_ussupreme_staygranted_majority.pdf.  2nd last paragraph of Scalia's concurrence. 
^ a b Raskin, Jamin (March 2001). "Bandits in Black Robes". Washington Monthly. "Bandits in Black Robes" by Jamin Raskin. Retrieved October 28 2006. "But in Bush v. Gore, the Rehnquist majority did not even ask, much less explain, how Bush was personally injured by the hypothetical possibility that anonymous third-party citizens might have their ballots counted differently in Florida's presidential election."  
^ Fried, Charles. "An Unreasonable Reaction to a Reasonable Decision" in Bush V. Gore: The Question of Legitimacy, page 12 (Yale University Press, Bruce Ackerman ed. 2002): The outrage against the stay by 673 law professors is, to say the least, overwrought. If the decision on the merits was justified, the stay becomes irrelevant. Yes, it did shut down the counting three and a half days earlier, but by hypothesis that counting was being done in an unconstitutional way. 
^ Tribe, Laurence H., "The Unbearable Wrongness of Bush v. Gore". George Mason Law & Economics Research Paper No. 03-33; Harvard Law School, Public Law Working Paper No. 72. Available at SSRN: http://ssrn.com/abstract=431080 
^ Stone, Geoffrey R. (2001). "Equal Protection? The Supreme Court's Decision in Bush v. Gore". Equal Protection? The Supreme Court's Decision in Bush v. Gore.  
^ Lund, Nelson. "The Unbearable Rightness of Bush v. Gore". http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=267874.  
^ a b Dershowitz, Alan. Supreme Injustice: How the High Court Hijacked Election 2000, pages 174 and 198 (Oxford U. Press 2001). 
^ Fliter, John. "Review of The Rehnquist Court: Judicial Activism on the Right". THE REHNQUIST COURT: JUDICIAL ACTIVISM ON THE RIGHT.  
^ "Bush v. Gore, US Supreme Court Opinion". BUSH v. GORE.  (6th paragraph from end of Part II-B) 
^ Lund, Nelson. "The Unbearable Rightness of Bush v. Gore" (PDF). http://www.cardozo.yu.edu/cardlrev/pdf/234lund.pdf. "... its important to remember that overly broad holdings can be worse than those that are too narrow. Broad holdings may effectively decide future cases that are factually dissimilar in ways that should be legally distinguished."  
^ Spillenger, Clyde. "Supreme court fails to argue recount ruling". UCLA Today. http://www.today.ucla.edu/2001/010117recount.html. Retrieved October 28 2006. "This observation is the very antithesis of the rule of law."  
^ Rotunda, Ronald. Yet Another Article on Bush v. Gore, Ohio State Law Journal, Volume 64, page 283 (2003). 
^ Jackson, Brooks (2000-12-12). "Ethics experts say Scalia, Thomas connections not conflicts of interest". CNN. CNN.com - Ethics experts say Scalia, Thomas connections not conflicts of interest - December 12, 2000.  
^ a b Neumann, Richard K., Jr. (2003). "Conflicts of interest in Bush v. Gore: Did some justices vote illegally?". The Georgetown Journal of Legal Ethics. Conflicts of interest in Bush v. Gore: Did some justices vote illegally? | Georgetown Journal of Legal Ethics, The | Find Articles at BNET.  
^ Hirschkorn, Phil. "Crowds line up for Clinton book". CNN. CNN.com - Crowds line up for Clinton book - Jun 22, 2004. Retrieved February 2 2008.  
^ a b Cannon, Carl. "After All the Acrimony, the Election Ends on Grace Notes", National Journal (2000-12-16) 

[edit] External links
 Wikisource has original text related to this article: 
Bush v. Gore 
Tony Sutin: Presidential Election Law 
Peter Berkowitz & Benjamin Wittes: "The Lawfulness of the Election Decision" 
Vincent Bugliosi: "None Dare Call It Treason" 
Adam Cohen: "Has Bush v. Gore Become the Case That Must Not Be Named?", Editorial Observer, The New York Times, August 15, 2006. 
Complete text and Audio of USSC Oral Arguments -- Bush v. Gore 
[hide]v  d  eUnited States presidential election, 2000 

General election results · State results · Florida results 

Democratic Party 2000 Democratic National Convention · Primaries 

Candidates Bill Bradley  · Al Gore (presidential campaign) 

VP candidate Joe Lieberman 

Republican Party 2000 Republican National Convention · Primaries 

Candidates Lamar Alexander  · Gary Bauer · George W. Bush (presidential campaign) · Elizabeth Dole · Steve Forbes  · Orrin Hatch · Alan Keyes · John McCain · Dan Quayle 

VP candidate Dick Cheney 

Additional key figures Katherine Harris · Jeb Bush · David Boies · Theodore Olson · James Baker · Ron Klain · Warren Christopher · Michael Whouley · Benjamin Ginsberg · Bob Butterworth · Joe Allbaugh · Mac Stipanovic · Craig Waters · Theresa LePore · Carol Roberts · 

Election Day Florida Central Voter File (scrub list) · Volusia error · Chad · Butterfly ballot 

Aftermath and
legal proceedings Florida election recount · Brooks Brothers riot · Palm Beach County Canvassing Board v. Harris (Harris I) · Gore v. Harris (Harris II) · Bush v. Gore 

Films Recount (2008)  · Unprecedented: The 2000 Presidential Election (2002) 


Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bush_v._Gore"
Categories: Equal protection cases | United States presidential election, 2000 | 2000 in law | George W. Bush | Al Gore | United States Supreme Court cases | United States elections case law
Hidden categories: Articles containing Latin language textViewsArticle Discussion Edit this page History Personal toolsTry Beta Log in / create account Navigation
Main page 
Contents 
Featured content 
Current events 
Random article 
Search
     Interaction
About Wikipedia 
Community portal 
Recent changes 
Contact Wikipedia 
Donate to Wikipedia 
Help 
Toolbox
What links here 
Related changes 
Upload file 
Special pages 
Printable version 
Permanent link
Cite this page 
Languages
Deutsch 
Français 
Italiano 
&#26085;&#26412;&#35486; 
&#8234;Norsk (bokmål)&#8236; 

This page was last modified on 17 August 2009 at 19:40. Text is available under the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License; additional terms may apply. See Terms of Use for details.
Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a non-profit organization. Privacy policy About Wikipedia Disclaimers 

Bush v. Gore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Intense

If Wikipedia said it, it must be true?   LOL.


Huggy don't start melting down on us now. 

Gore's greatest achievement was distancing himself from Clinton in 02. Had he carried his home state he would have been pres. 

Gore's second greatest achievment was kissing his wife on SNL. 

Gores third greatest achievement he was named for at the Academy Awards. He did get busted for plagiarism on that one though.


----------



## HUGGY

Intense said:


> If Wikipedia said it, it must be true?   LOL.
> 
> 
> Huggy don't start melting down on us now.
> 
> Gore's greatest achievement was distancing himself from Clinton in 02. Had he carried his home state he would have been pres.
> 
> Gore's second greatest achievment was kissing his wife on SNL.
> 
> Gores third greatest achievement he was named for at the Academy Awards. He did get busted for plagiarism on that one though.



That was a straight forward piece.  You know it but just don't have the nut sack to admit it.  Here is the kicker littledicker..I voted for Bush in that election.  I just plain don't like ...can't abide by.....liars.

Was Ike a LIAR? no!  Was Barry Goldwater  liar? no!  Every republican since Nixon was a fucking Liar but I still voted for both Bushs' That is except Bush2's 2nd term.  All that terror bullshit got real stale.   I like picking my own enemies..thank you very much!

I think for myself and recommend it for everyone.


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Wikipedia said it, it must be true?   LOL.
> 
> 
> Huggy don't start melting down on us now.
> 
> Gore's greatest achievement was distancing himself from Clinton in 02. Had he carried his home state he would have been pres.
> 
> Gore's second greatest achievment was kissing his wife on SNL.
> 
> Gores third greatest achievement he was named for at the Academy Awards. He did get busted for plagiarism on that one though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a straight forward piece.  You know it but just don't have the nut sack to admit it.  Here is the kicker littledicker..I voted for Bush in that election.  I just plain don't like ...can't abide by.....liars.
> 
> Was Ike a LIAR? no!  Was Barry Goldwater  liar? no!  Every republican since Nixon was a fucking Liar but I still voted for both Bushs' That is except Bush2's 2nd term.  All that terror bullshit got real stale.   I like picking my own enemies..thank you very much!
> 
> I think for myself and recommend it for everyone.
Click to expand...


This thread is not about the 2000 election.  Be it that important, start a millionth thread on the topic.  that said, My favorite Bush is Jeb.  It's sad that GWB messed it up for him. GWB has issues, he did both good and bad. Beating Gore was not bad. Falling down in conflict, and refusing to respond is bad.  
Do yourself a favor and avoid Wikipedia. Use it to find links, fine, play Winston Smith with the editing, not fine.  It is not reputable.


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> Florida Votes were counted how many times?



in Recounts? 0 Times.  The recounting was violently blocked by mobs of right-wing "protestors".  Hmm, now why does that sound familiar?

And this:  



> You appear like a blind man throwing stones. Gotta get past that hate.



Is _RICH_, coming from a member of the *party* of hate.

You people hate on Obama about *EVERYTHING*.  From the littlest thing to the biggest.  I've heard you people rag on him for everything from drinking budweiser to taking his wife out on the town for a date.

It's pitiful really.  Haters all over the place.


----------



## del

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Votes were counted how many times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Recounts? 0 Times.  The recounting was violently blocked by mobs of right-wing "protestors".  Hmm, now why does that sound familiar?
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You appear like a blind man throwing stones. Gotta get past that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is _RICH_, coming from a member of the *party* of hate.
> 
> You people hate on Obama about *EVERYTHING*.  From the littlest thing to the biggest.  I've heard you people rag on him for everything from drinking budweiser to taking his wife out on the town for a date.
> 
> It's pitiful really.  Haters all over the place.
Click to expand...








wanker


----------



## HUGGY

Intense said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Wikipedia said it, it must be true?   LOL.
> 
> 
> Huggy don't start melting down on us now.
> 
> Gore's greatest achievement was distancing himself from Clinton in 02. Had he carried his home state he would have been pres.
> 
> Gore's second greatest achievment was kissing his wife on SNL.
> 
> Gores third greatest achievement he was named for at the Academy Awards. He did get busted for plagiarism on that one though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a straight forward piece.  You know it but just don't have the nut sack to admit it.  Here is the kicker littledicker..I voted for Bush in that election.  I just plain don't like ...can't abide by.....liars.
> 
> Was Ike a LIAR? no!  Was Barry Goldwater  liar? no!  Every republican since Nixon was a fucking Liar but I still voted for both Bushs' That is except Bush2's 2nd term.  All that terror bullshit got real stale.   I like picking my own enemies..thank you very much!
> 
> I think for myself and recommend it for everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about the 2000 election.  Be it that important, start a millionth thread on the topic.  that said, My favorite Bush is Jeb.  It's sad that GWB messed it up for him. GWB has issues, he did both good and bad. Beating Gore was not bad. Falling down in conflict, and refusing to respond is bad.
> Do yourself a favor and avoid Wikipedia. Use it to find links, fine, play Winston Smith with the editing, not fine.  It is not reputable.
Click to expand...


Why are you telling me what the topic is or isn't?

Who posted this?  *So is the Supreme Court, outside of their Enumerated Powers.  
*

I don't like pussys either unless it's on a woman.  If you read the piece you know it is straight up truthfull and factual with a zillion refferences.  Info is info unless proven false by its obvious nature or researched.  The facts were there and you just start flippin wise.  From now on you are a pussy and a liar in my book...have a nice day.

PS if you want a thread to stay on topic don't be the one to derail it then start pointing fingers...asshole.


----------



## Vast LWC

del said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Votes were counted how many times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Recounts? 0 Times.  The recounting was violently blocked by mobs of right-wing "protestors".  Hmm, now why does that sound familiar?
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You appear like a blind man throwing stones. Gotta get past that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is _RICH_, coming from a member of the *party* of hate.
> 
> You people hate on Obama about *EVERYTHING*.  From the littlest thing to the biggest.  I've heard you people rag on him for everything from drinking budweiser to taking his wife out on the town for a date.
> 
> It's pitiful really.  Haters all over the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanker
Click to expand...


What's the matter Del, did I strike too close to home?

I think that there have been as many negative comments from the right-wing fringe in the 7 months of Obama's Presidency as there were in the 8 years of the Bush presidency.  

Of course most of them we just about complete nonsense.  I think I heard Hannity insulting the *style of Obama's jeans *at a baseball game the other day!

I'm thinking the haters better choose their battles, because this whole "criticize everything possible, no matter how inconsequential" plan is really not going to cut it for much longer.


----------



## Intense

Florida Recounts Would Have Favored Bush
But Study Finds Gore Might Have Won Statewide Tally of All Uncounted Ballots

By Dan Keating and Dan Balz
Washington Post Staff Writers
Monday, November 12, 2001; Page A01 

In all likelihood, George W. Bush still would have won Florida and the presidency last year if either of two limited recounts -- one requested by Al Gore, the other ordered by the Florida Supreme Court -- had been completed, according to a study commissioned by The Washington Post and other news organizations. 

But if Gore had found a way to trigger a statewide recount of all disputed ballots, or if the courts had required it, the result likely would have been different. An examination of uncounted ballots throughout Florida found enough where voter intent was clear to give Gore the narrowest of margins. 

The study showed that if the two limited recounts had not been short-circuited -- the first by Florida county and state election officials and the second by the U.S. Supreme Court -- Bush would have held his lead over Gore, with margins ranging from 225 to 493 votes, depending on the standard. But the study also found that whether dimples are counted or amore restrictive standard is used, a statewide tally favored Gore by 60 to 171 votes. 

Gore's narrow margin in the statewide count was the result of a windfall in overvotes. Those ballots -- on which a voter may have marked a candidate's name and also written it in -- were rejected by machines as a double vote on Election Day and most also would not have been included in either of the limited recounts. 

The study by The Post and other media groups, an unprecedented effort that involved examining 175,010 ballots in 67 counties, underscores what began to be apparent as soon as the polls closed in the nation's third most populous state Nov. 7, 2000: that no one can say with certainty who actually won Florida. Under every scenario used in the study, the winning margin remains less than 500 votes out of almost 6 million cast. 

For 36 days after the election, the results in Florida remained in doubt, and so did the winner of the presidency. Bush emerged victorious when the U.S. Supreme Court, in a 5 to 4 ruling, agreed with his lawyers' contention that the counting should end. Since then, many Gore partisans have accused the court of unfairly aborting a process that would have put their candidate ahead. 

But an examination of the disputed ballots suggests that in hindsight the battalions of lawyers and election experts who descended on Florida pursued strategies that ended up working against the interests of their candidates. 

The study indicates, for example, that Bush had less to fear from the recounts underway than he thought. Under any standard used to judge the ballots in the four counties where Gore lawyers had sought a recount -- Palm Beach, Broward, Miami-Dade and Volusia -- Bush still ended up with more votes than Gore, according to the study. Bush also would have had more votes if the limited statewide recount ordered by the Florida Supreme Court and then stopped by the U.S. Supreme Court had been carried through. 

Had Bush not been party to short-circuiting those recounts, he might have escaped criticism that his victory hinged on legal maneuvering rather than on counting the votes. 

In Gore's case, the decision to ask for recounts in four counties rather than seek a statewide recount ultimately had far greater impact. But in the chaos of the early days of the recount battle, when Gore needed additional votes as quickly as possible and recounts in the four heavily Democratic counties offered him that possibility, that was not so obvious. 

Nor was there any guarantee that Gore could have succeeded in getting a statewide recount. Florida law provided no mechanism to ask for a statewide recount, only county-by-county recounts. And although he did at one point call on Bush to join him in asking for a statewide recount, it was with the condition that Bush renounce all further legal action. Bush dismissed the offer, calling it a public relations gesture by his opponent, and Gore never took any further steps toward that goal. 

White House press secretary Ari Fleischer, responding to the study, said, "The voters settled this election last fall, and the nation moved on a long time ago. The White House isn't focused on this; the voters aren't focused on it." Fleischer called the results "superfluous." 

Gore, in a written statement, did not respond directly to the study. "As I said on Dec. 13th of last year, we are a nation of laws and the presidential election of 2000 is over," he said. "And of course, right now our country faces a great challenge as we seek to successfully combat terrorism. I fully support President Bush's efforts to achieve that goal." 

Gore said he remained appreciative of the support he received last year and "proud of the values and ideals for which we fought." 

Florida Recounts Would Have Favored Bush (washingtonpost.com)


----------



## Intense

Florida Recounts Would Have Favored Bush


Discerning Voter Intent

Conducted by the National Opinion Research Center, an organization based at the University of Chicago, the study examined all ballots that were initially rejected by voting machines. This included those that contained no discernible vote for president, known as "undervotes," and those that registered votes for more than one candidate, the "overvotes." 

Last year's recount battles largely focused on about 61,000 undervote ballots. In the recounts, Gore advisers pushed for the most liberal interpretation of voter intent, giving rise to heated disputes and legal wrangling over whether "dimpled chads" on punch-card ballots should be counted as votes. 

But in another twist clear only now, the study found that where Gore had the greatest opportunity to pick up votes was not in those undervote ballots but in the approximately 114,000 overvote ballots, particularly 25,000 overvote ballots read by optical scanning machines. 

Using the most inclusive standards, Bush actually gained more votes than Gore -- about 300 net -- from the examination of the undervote ballots. But Gore picked up 885 more votes than Bush from the examination of overvote ballots, 662 of those from optical scan ballots. 

The study did not credit Gore with the thousands of votes lost as a result of the infamous butterfly ballot in Palm Beach County. Many voters using the ballot became confused by the listing of presidential candidates on two facing pages and punched Gore's name and one of the candidates next to him, nullifying their vote. 

An examination of the Senate choices on those ballots indicates the mistakes were made overwhelmingly by Democrats and suggests that Gore lost about 8,000 votes because of the confusion. The Post study did not award those overvotes to Gore because no clear voter intent could be determined on a ballot where two candidates were marked. A similar analysis of the two-page presidential ballot in Duval County showed Gore lost about 7,000 votes, which also could not be given to Gore in the study. 

Gore never pushed hard for the kind of full recount that might have brought overvotes into play. And the Florida Supreme Court, which on Dec. 8 ordered a statewide manual recount -- halted in midstream the next day by the U.S. Supreme Court -- focused on undervotes and required only that undervotes be retabulated. 

Ironically, it was Bush's lawyers who argued that recounting only the undervotes violated the constitutional guarantee to equal protection. And the U.S. Supreme Court, in its Dec. 12 ruling that ended the dispute, also questioned whether the Florida court should have limited a statewide recount only to undervotes. 

Had the high court acted on that, and had there been enough time left for the Florida Supreme Court to require yet another statewide recount, Gore's chances would have been dramatically improved. But there are too many variables in any effort to reexamine the ballots -- from varying standards in judging ballots in the counties to problems of getting an exact replication of the overvote and undervote ballots -- to be able to say with absolute certainty what might have happened in Florida. 

"In my opinion, it's too close to call," said Kirk Wolter, senior vice president of NORC. "If we take it as given that two major candidates were separated by perhaps a few hundred or fewer ballots, it may be that we'll never know the exact vote total." 

Historical Record

Designed to provide a historical record for one of the most remarkable presidential elections in U.S. history, the ballot study was launched early this year by a consortium of news organizations and originally was to have been completed by last spring. Consortium members, in addition to The Post, included the New York Times, the Associated Press, CNN, the Los Angeles Times, the Wall Street Journal and four Florida newspapers: the Orlando Sentinel, the Palm Beach Post, the South Florida Sun-Sentinel in Fort Lauderdale and the St. Petersburg Times. 

"We joined the consortium to obtain an accurate, nonpartisan assessment of the uncounted ballots in Florida to determine how the people of Florida voted and why their voting systems did not work better," said Post Executive Editor Leonard Downie Jr. "The results shed light on the actions of the players in the constitutional drama in Florida. They also provide information that can help the federal and state governments improve voting systems nationwide. And they will help historians better analyze a unique and important event in American history." 

Various technical problems delayed the study, including the difficulty county officials had in separating the disputed ballots into undervotes and overvotes. The events of Sept. 11 set back publication further because news organizations were devoting all their resources to coverage of the terrorist attacks and subsequent events. 

The project used impartial observers hired by NORC to examine the ballots and considered many possible alternatives for tallying the votes. But no study of this type can accurately recreate Election Day 2000 or predict what might have emerged from individual battles over more than 6 million votes in Florida's 67 counties. 

Florida Recounts Would Have Favored Bush (washingtonpost.com)


----------



## del

Vast LWC said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> in Recounts? 0 Times.  The recounting was violently blocked by mobs of right-wing "protestors".  Hmm, now why does that sound familiar?
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> Is _RICH_, coming from a member of the *party* of hate.
> 
> You people hate on Obama about *EVERYTHING*.  From the littlest thing to the biggest.  I've heard you people rag on him for everything from drinking budweiser to taking his wife out on the town for a date.
> 
> It's pitiful really.  Haters all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter Del, did I strike too close to home?
> 
> I think that there have been as many negative comments from the right-wing fringe in the 7 months of Obama's Presidency as there were in the 8 years of the Bush presidency.
> 
> Of course most of them we just about complete nonsense.  *I think I heard Hannity* insulting the *style of Obama's jeans *at a baseball game the other day!
> 
> I'm thinking the haters better choose their battles, because this whole "criticize everything possible, no matter how inconsequential" plan is really not going to cut it for much longer.
Click to expand...


you're not even in the same zip code, let alone close to home, son.

you're just the other side of the same coin that you're whining about.

don't forget to clean your brush

oh, and only an idiot would listen to hannity


----------



## Intense

Results from the first Florida Recount 2002.



Breaking News
Election 2000: Bush Leads Gore in Florida Recount; Challenges Continue
Aired November 10, 2000 - 7:01 a.m. ET 
THIS IS A RUSH TRANSCRIPT. THIS COPY MAY NOT BE IN ITS FINAL FORM AND MAY BE UPDATED.

CAROL LIN, CNN ANCHOR: Well, we begin in Florida where the recount is over. Less than two hours ago, we got the final unofficial tally. The Associated Press reports George W. Bush leads Al Gore by 327 votes in Florida with all counties reporting. However, this count has not been officially certified since state officials haven't received all county reports yet. But remember this, we are still days away from final results, that's because overseas ballots have not been counted yet in Florida.

Meanwhile, a ballot protest is going on in Palm Beach County. Lawsuits have been filed and there are calls for a revote due to problems with some voters -- they found their ballot on Tuesday. Tomorrow, county officials plan to recount the votes by machine and by hand.

With the first Florida recount numbers in, the Bush campaign says his victory is confirmed. Bush aides are now calling for the Gore campaign to reconsider the ideas of lawsuits and more recounts. The Gore campaign says it has no intention of conceding now. Gore aides tell CNN the county recount is just the beginning of a process which includes tabulation of the ballots overseas.

STEPHEN FRASIER, CNN ANCHOR: Ground zero for the floor recount is the Secretary of State's office in Tallahassee, and that's where county vote totals are being processed.

LIN: That's right, and CNN's Bill Hemmer is there. 

Bill, do -- have they receive yet any of these overseas ballots? Do they know how many there are so far?

CNN Transcript - Breaking News: Election 2000: Bush Leads Gore in Florida Recount; Challenges Continue - November 10, 2000


----------



## Intense

Only an Ass would ignore the message because he could not handle the messenger.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wow... how sad. you guys still arent past 2000 are you? Bush won. He won every recount. He even won the recounts done by the media using Al Gore's methods. Get the hell over it. It's 2009.


----------



## Avatar4321

Intense said:


> Only an Ass would ignore the message because he could not handle the messenger.



or pretend the messenger is inciting violence because he tells people to question the government.


----------



## HUGGY

Intense said:


> Only an Ass would ignore the message because he could not handle the messenger.



Oh guess what ya lyin pussy?  I saved best for last.  We were talking about judicial activism weren't we?  Judge Roberts was there in Florida, having been flown in, pretending to be one of the concerned floridian residents pounding on the windows trying to disrupt the recounts just as you fake assholes try to fuck up the debate on health care.

Now THAT's Judicial activism!


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a straight forward piece.  You know it but just don't have the nut sack to admit it.  Here is the kicker littledicker..I voted for Bush in that election.  I just plain don't like ...can't abide by.....liars.
> 
> Was Ike a LIAR? no!  Was Barry Goldwater  liar? no!  Every republican since Nixon was a fucking Liar but I still voted for both Bushs' That is except Bush2's 2nd term.  All that terror bullshit got real stale.   I like picking my own enemies..thank you very much!
> 
> I think for myself and recommend it for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about the 2000 election.  Be it that important, start a millionth thread on the topic.  that said, My favorite Bush is Jeb.  It's sad that GWB messed it up for him. GWB has issues, he did both good and bad. Beating Gore was not bad. Falling down in conflict, and refusing to respond is bad.
> Do yourself a favor and avoid Wikipedia. Use it to find links, fine, play Winston Smith with the editing, not fine.  It is not reputable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you telling me what the topic is or isn't?
> 
> Who posted this?  *So is the Supreme Court, outside of their Enumerated Powers.
> *
> 
> I don't like pussys either unless it's on a woman.  If you read the piece you know it is straight up truthfull and factual with a zillion refferences.  Info is info unless proven false by its obvious nature or researched.  The facts were there and you just start flippin wise.  From now on you are a pussy and a liar in my book...have a nice day.
> 
> PS if you want a thread to stay on topic don't be the one to derail it then start pointing fingers...asshole.
Click to expand...



Why are you telling me what the topic is or isn't? 

Because your blood sugar seems low.

Who posted this?  *So is the Supreme Court, outside of their Enumerated Powers.  
*

Why ask Questions you already know the answer to?

I don't like pussys either unless it's on a woman.  If you read the piece you know it is straight up truthfull and factual with a zillion refferences.  Info is info unless proven false by its obvious nature or researched.  The facts were there and you just start flippin wise.  From now on you are a pussy and a liar in my book...have a nice day.

 So what color panties are ya wearing today Huggy?

Maybe you can check out those links I posted earlier,that confirm both the results of the first recount in 2000, and the outcome of the election.


----------



## del

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only an Ass would ignore the message because he could not handle the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh guess what ya lyin pussy?  I saved best for last.  We were talking about judicial activism weren't we?  Judge Roberts was there in Florida, having been flown in, pretending to be one of the concerned floridian residents pounding on the windows trying to disrupt the recounts just as you fake assholes try to fuck up the debate on health care.
> 
> Now THAT's Judicial activism!
Click to expand...


and yet if al's neighbors in TN had thought he was worth voting for, florida wouldn't have mattered. go figure, huh?

this one's for you, seanie

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EsCyC1dZiN8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EsCyC1dZiN8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Vast LWC

I'm sorry, I must have missed the part where I took the bait, and started saying that Gore won.

All I did was say that the Supreme Court had no right to decide the election, constitutionally, and point out that mobs of people very simliar to the ones at town halls today stopped the recounts.

2000 is spilt milk, I'm over it.  Bush was a disaster as a president, and it was all your people's fault.

I would like to know why you all *whine *about every little detail of Obama's life though.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Vast LWC

Oh, and Del, if I was a real "wanker", I'd start crying fake tears and use my daughter to try and prove a BS political point on National television.

That's the definition of a wanker.


----------



## del

Vast LWC said:


> Oh, and Del, if I was a real "wanker", I'd start crying fake tears and use my daughter to try and prove a BS political point on National television.
> 
> That's the definition of a wanker.



so you're a phoney wanker? whatever.
the rest of your post makes no sense.

clean your brush.


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> I'm sorry, I must have missed the part where I took the bait, and started saying that Gore won.
> 
> All I did was say that the Supreme Court had no right to decide the election, constitutionally, and point out that mobs of people very simliar to the ones at town halls today stopped the recounts.
> 
> 2000 is spilt milk, I'm over it.  Bush was a disaster as a president, and it was all your people's fault.
> 
> I would like to know why you all *whine *about every little detail of Obama's life though.
> 
> Any thoughts?



The tide is changing for the worse. Own up to your own part in the current clown show.

For the record Two Democrats I respect.  

Leon Panetta and Jerry Brown.


----------



## Vast LWC

del said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Del, if I was a real "wanker", I'd start crying fake tears and use my daughter to try and prove a BS political point on National television.
> 
> That's the definition of a wanker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you're a phoney wanker? whatever.
> the rest of your post makes no sense.
> 
> clean your brush.
Click to expand...


I was referring to Glenn Beck, and it would make sense if you had read the thread.

But I guess you're too busy making obscure "brush" references to pay attention.


----------



## Sinatra

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only an Ass would ignore the message because he could not handle the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh guess what ya lyin pussy?  I saved best for last.  We were talking about judicial activism weren't we?  Judge Roberts was there in Florida, having been flown in, pretending to be one of the concerned floridian residents pounding on the windows trying to disrupt the recounts just as you fake assholes try to fuck up the debate on health care.
> 
> Now THAT's Judicial activism!
Click to expand...



Link?


----------



## del

Vast LWC said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Del, if I was a real "wanker", I'd start crying fake tears and use my daughter to try and prove a BS political point on National television.
> 
> That's the definition of a wanker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you're a phoney wanker? whatever.
> the rest of your post makes no sense.
> 
> clean your brush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to Glenn Beck, and it would make sense if you had read the thread.
> 
> But I guess you're too busy making obscure "brush" references to pay attention.
Click to expand...


no, i'm too intelligent to waste time on glen beck.

you should try it.

remember to use turps if you're using oil based, and dispose of it responsibly.


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I must have missed the part where I took the bait, and started saying that Gore won.
> 
> All I did was say that the Supreme Court had no right to decide the election, constitutionally, and point out that mobs of people very simliar to the ones at town halls today stopped the recounts.
> 
> 2000 is spilt milk, I'm over it.  Bush was a disaster as a president, and it was all your people's fault.
> 
> I would like to know why you all *whine *about every little detail of Obama's life though.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tide is changing for the worse. Own up to your own part in the current clown show.
> 
> For the record Two Democrats I respect.
> 
> Leon Panetta and Jerry Brown.
Click to expand...


There's a whole load of republicans I respect.

Olympia Snowe, John McCain (when he's not selling out to the religious right), Kay Baily Hutchinson, Barry Goldwater...

I got a lot of respect for Ron Paul.

Just because I disagree with someone doesn't mean I don't have respect for them, and generally, when I respect someone, I make sure not to dismiss what they say out of hand.

I just happen to *not* respect _talking heads _at all, on the left or the right.  I do happen to dislike the ones on the right a bit more, of course, but I can't stand watching any of those bastards anymore, I have to force myself to do it.

Except maybe Stewart and Colbert, but only because they admit they're messed up.


----------



## Vast LWC

I've even found myself respecting Trent Lott at times.  

Never Lindsey Graham though.  That guy changes colors more than a chameleon on a "Twister" mat.


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I must have missed the part where I took the bait, and started saying that Gore won.
> 
> All I did was say that the Supreme Court had no right to decide the election, constitutionally, and point out that mobs of people very simliar to the ones at town halls today stopped the recounts.
> 
> 2000 is spilt milk, I'm over it.  Bush was a disaster as a president, and it was all your people's fault.
> 
> I would like to know why you all *whine *about every little detail of Obama's life though.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tide is changing for the worse. Own up to your own part in the current clown show.
> 
> For the record Two Democrats I respect.
> 
> Leon Panetta and Jerry Brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a whole load of republicans I respect.
> 
> Olympia Snowe, John McCain (when he's not selling out to the religious right), Kay Baily Hutchinson, Barry Goldwater...
> 
> I got a lot of respect for Ron Paul.
> 
> Just because I disagree with someone doesn't mean I don't have respect for them, and generally, when I respect someone, I make sure not to dismiss what they say out of hand.
> 
> I just happen to *not* respect _talking heads _at all, on the left or the right.  I do happen to dislike the ones on the right a bit more, of course, but I can't stand watching any of those bastards anymore, I have to force myself to do it.
> 
> Except maybe Stewart and Colbert, but only because they admit they're messed up.
Click to expand...


McCain I can do without, Specter, Graham. 

Heads sometimes speak to relevance.  When you overload tune them out. I don't know if you are open to Craig Ferguson. Give him a try.

Ferguson Speaks From The Heart
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bbaRyDLMvA]YouTube - Ferguson Speaks From The Heart[/ame]

Craig Ferguson on McCain suspending his Campaign
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DT3Dest47U]YouTube - Craig Ferguson on McCain suspending his Campaign[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there were a lot of republicans that had issues with those programs BEFORE they were passed
> myself included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, surprisingly, all of it went through, with Bush leading the way.
> 
> And true to form, all the Republicans, including the presidential candidate, then tried to distance themselves from an unpopular president, pointing out the programs in question.
> 
> And so did Glenn Beck.
> 
> Thus my point.  He only turned on President Bush when it was politically expedient to do so, along with all the rest of his right-wing buddies.
Click to expand...

and with DEM support


----------



## Intense

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there were a lot of republicans that had issues with those programs BEFORE they were passed
> myself included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, surprisingly, all of it went through, with Bush leading the way.
> 
> And true to form, all the Republicans, including the presidential candidate, then tried to distance themselves from an unpopular president, pointing out the programs in question.
> 
> And so did Glenn Beck.
> 
> Thus my point.  He only turned on President Bush when it was politically expedient to do so, along with all the rest of his right-wing buddies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and with DEM support
Click to expand...


Eight Years of Rudderless Republicans following in the foot steps of sightless Dem's, trying to be populist.  Spending like drunken sailors, trying to impress the angry mob.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Who ever started this thread has never listened to Beck,


----------



## HUGGY

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Who ever started this thread has never listened to Beck,



That's a bad thing?


----------



## PixieStix

HUGGY said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever started this thread has never listened to Beck,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad thing?
Click to expand...

 
Not if you are comforable with denial and love the lies the government is spoonfeeding you

Go ahead and ignore the obvious, and go sign up for a new government program. Maybe you can join Van Jones in his quest for a communist state


----------



## HUGGY

PixieStix said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever started this thread has never listened to Beck,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you are comforable with denial and love the lies the government is spoonfeeding you
> 
> Go ahead and ignore the obvious, and go sign up for a new government program. Maybe you can join Van Jones in his quest for a communist state
Click to expand...


Woah! Somebody woke up a little cranky and disoriented.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

PixieStix said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever started this thread has never listened to Beck,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you are comforable with denial and love the lies the government is spoonfeeding you
> 
> Go ahead and ignore the obvious, and go sign up for a new government program. Maybe you can join Van Jones in his quest for a communist state
Click to expand...

Bigotry  and ignorance are  the banner of progressivism.
Why would you want to get your mind all dirtied up with facts?


----------



## HUGGY

Mr.Fitnah said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you are comforable with denial and love the lies the government is spoonfeeding you
> 
> Go ahead and ignore the obvious, and go sign up for a new government program. Maybe you can join Van Jones in his quest for a communist state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bigotry  and ignorance are  the banner of progressivism.
> Why would you want to get your mind all dirtied up with facts?
Click to expand...


Sorry to reign you up short sport but I'll choose my own facts.

Some programs are worthy and obviously beneficial.  Ikes interstate highways comes to mind.  Hoover Dam..another.  The Tennesse Valley Authority saved thousands of lives and uncountable millions in property, crops....

If you think all social endeavors are wrong you and I will never agree on anything.  I don't get my facts from morons.

Our current debate on Health Care Reform is real and needed.  If we pass legislation that provides all americans affordable health care it will benefit my companies enormously.

I can't decide if those that go to the forums for the purpose of disruption are ignorantly selfish, stupid or so poor that they need the money they get from the HMO's and Pharms to show up.  

If a social program by its very nature is wrong then we had better remove the roads we share...fire the police and fire departments... take away medicare...social security..

If that is the america you envision as desirable then we may as well take this to the streets and let the best shots win.  I am crack and will not be on your side.


----------



## Vast LWC

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Who ever started this thread has never listened to Beck,



I started the thread, and if you actually read what I wrote, you would see that I have indeed watched beck's program from time to time.


----------



## WillowTree

Don't ever watch Beck. Or Fox News! Ever! You will get shingles.


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever started this thread has never listened to Beck,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad thing?
Click to expand...


As in Rebel without a clue. Yes, it's a bad thing.


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever started this thread has never listened to Beck,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started the thread, and if you actually read what I wrote, you would see that I have indeed watched beck's program from time to time.
Click to expand...


That's very acceptable, and understandable.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Vast LWC said:


> I've even found myself respecting Trent Lott at times.



Wow, We can finally agree on something Vast. However Lott is a Sell out Liberal Republican.  



> Never Lindsey Graham though.  That guy changes colors more than a chameleon on a "Twister" mat.



Yep, That turn coat voted to appoint that nutcase, Anti-Constitutional lunatic racist Sotomayor. ~BH


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vast LWC said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever started this thread has never listened to Beck,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started the thread, and if you actually read what I wrote, you would see that I have indeed watched beck's program from time to time.
Click to expand...

He states frequently that violence is not the answer  and that the progressives are trying to cause  Americans to use violence as a trigger for Government action .He warns against falling into that trap.
He says it several times a day on the radio.


----------



## DiveCon

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever started this thread has never listened to Beck,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started the thread, and if you actually read what I wrote, you would see that I have indeed watched beck's program from time to time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He states frequently that violence is not the answer  and that the progressives are trying to cause  Americans to use violence as a trigger for Government action .He warns against falling into that trap.
> He says it several times a day on the radio.
Click to expand...

as he did several times throughout the show in question
and he also said *left wing extremmists* would tell you that he was


----------



## KittenKoder

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever started this thread has never listened to Beck,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started the thread, and if you actually read what I wrote, you would see that I have indeed watched beck's program from time to time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He states frequently that violence is not the answer  and that* the progressives are trying to cause  Americans to use violence as a trigger for Government action .He warns against falling into that trap.*
> He says it several times a day on the radio.
Click to expand...


The scary thing is that he may just be right about that.


----------



## ba1614

KittenKoder said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started the thread, and if you actually read what I wrote, you would see that I have indeed watched beck's program from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> He states frequently that violence is not the answer  and that* the progressives are trying to cause  Americans to use violence as a trigger for Government action .He warns against falling into that trap.*
> He says it several times a day on the radio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The scary thing is that he may just be right about that.
Click to expand...


I don't think there's any doubt that it's going to happen, eventually.


----------



## Intense

ba1614 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> He states frequently that violence is not the answer  and that* the progressives are trying to cause  Americans to use violence as a trigger for Government action .He warns against falling into that trap.*
> He says it several times a day on the radio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scary thing is that he may just be right about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think there's any doubt that it's going to happen, eventually.
Click to expand...


Most things are inevitable, given time and circumstance.  Should it happen, document what you can, protect what you can, and remain passive as best as you can. 

The opposition want's bad things to happen because it believes it will gain advantage.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Intense said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scary thing is that he may just be right about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's any doubt that it's going to happen, eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most things are inevitable, given time and circumstance.  Should it happen, document what you can, protect what you can, and remain passive as best as you can.
> 
> The opposition want's bad things to happen because it believes it will gain advantage.
Click to expand...


Totalitarian control.


----------



## Vast LWC

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever started this thread has never listened to Beck,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started the thread, and if you actually read what I wrote, you would see that I have indeed watched beck's program from time to time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He states frequently that violence is not the answer  and that the progressives are trying to cause  Americans to use violence as a trigger for Government action .He warns against falling into that trap.
> He says it several times a day on the radio.
Click to expand...



And just about every time he does, he also includes comments that encourage people to "be ready to defend themselves", predicting that "leftists", "socialists" and "statists" are more than ready to start the armed conflict to come.

He states that he abhors violence, but his "cautionary tales" are driving people in his audience closer and closer to feeling that some sort of "first strike" is necessary.

Let me give you a simplified example:

*What if I told you that your nextdoor neighbor, whom you really never got along with, was going to kill your wife and family? 

Then what if I presented you with some trumped-up "evidence" that he was in fact going to do so?

Then what if I told you to go buy a gun, but to "be sure not to commit any violence"?*

*Do you think this behavior would make a violent encounter more or less likely to happen?*

That is just about EXACTLY what Glenn Beck is doing.  He is talking out both sides of his mouth.

On one side he is indirectly inciting people to commit violent acts, and providing "proof" that if they don't there will be dire consequences....

...And then on the other side he is making many short denials of his calls for violence, telling people to be peaceful in the face of all the threats he has just finished pointing out.


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> as he did several times throughout the show in question
> and he also said *left wing extremmists* would tell you that he was



He also has pointed out, many times, including in the clip that Pilgrim kindly provided a while back, that "left-wing extremists" as supposedly "plotting violence on a mass scale".

As to why that matters, see my last post.


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scary thing is that he may just be right about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's any doubt that it's going to happen, eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most things are inevitable, given time and circumstance.  Should it happen, document what you can, protect what you can, and remain passive as best as you can.
> 
> The opposition want's bad things to happen because it believes it will gain advantage.
Click to expand...


*Look how your own posts prove my point!!!

He's got you all thinking that "Progressives" are planning some violent coup d'tat!*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Glen  Beck incited Maurice Schwenkler


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's any doubt that it's going to happen, eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most things are inevitable, given time and circumstance.  Should it happen, document what you can, protect what you can, and remain passive as best as you can.
> 
> The opposition want's bad things to happen because it believes it will gain advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Look how your own posts prove my point!!!
> 
> He's got you all thinking that "Progressives" are planning some violent coup d'tat!*
Click to expand...


First the Left must disarm us. ... You forgot that part... skipped over it.... neglected to mention it..... sort of an oversight......I'm sure you just spaced it.....Remember only bad guys, gangs, criminals, and the Privileged "More Equal Class" get to stay armed.  

Progressives are going to round us all up and suck out our brains. LWC has inside knowledge.  It's in the grits the drug, the poison.......

I did it. I fought off the poison and survived. Don't eat Jello, It's in that too.  ATL abducted me and made me eat it.  They made me listen to Celine Dion CD's until I puked, and that's what saved me. It allowed my system to clear and I escaped. I can't stay long because they implanted a tracking device which activates every time I sneeze. 


That just goes to prove my point.


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most things are inevitable, given time and circumstance.  Should it happen, document what you can, protect what you can, and remain passive as best as you can.
> 
> The opposition want's bad things to happen because it believes it will gain advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look how your own posts prove my point!!!
> 
> He's got you all thinking that "Progressives" are planning some violent coup d'tat!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First the Left must disarm us. ... You forgot that part... skipped over it.... neglected to mention it..... sort of an oversight......I'm sure you just spaced it.....Remember only bad guys, gangs, criminals, and the Privileged "More Equal Class" get to stay armed.
> 
> Progressives are going to round us all up and suck out our brains. LWC has inside knowledge.  It's in the grits the drug, the poison.......
> 
> I did it. I fought off the poison and survived. Don't eat Jello, It's in that too.  ATL abducted me and made me eat it.  They made me listen to Celine Dion CD's until I puked, and that's what saved me. It allowed my system to clear and I escaped. I can't stay long because they implanted a tracking device which activates every time I sneeze.
> 
> 
> That just goes to prove my point.
Click to expand...


ROFL.  That was beautiful.


----------



## Intense

LWC, in all seriousness, which ever side of an issue you are on, Play Safely, and watch your back, and watch others. There are always unexpected things happening.  When violent things start happening, collateral damage is a given. Contingency, Always.


----------



## Intense

70 Pages and not one Credible Link. Break out the Tequila.

Not saying Glenn doesn't touch on Psycho or Drama Queen, just that You all picked the wrong skirmish, got on the wrong train, plane, off on the wrong floor, the doc. removed the wrong leg.


----------



## Meister

The left seemed to think that all of Glenn Beck sponsors have left.  They thought he would have been gaffed. Is he still on the air?  Does he still have sponsors?
Don't bother answering...it was a couple of rhetorical questions.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Part 1 Obamas new shirts, Dont know  what color they will be.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhslBXCx70U]YouTube - Obama Civilian Security :Obamas New Shirts 1[/ame]
Part 2 Obamas new shirts, Dont know  what color they will be.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abaj1EUBtOI]YouTube - Obama Civilian Security :Obamas New Shirts 2[/ame]
Part 3 Obamas new shirts, Dont know  what color they will be.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9qWkyuAjGE]YouTube - Obama Civilian Security :Obamas New Shirts 3[/ame]
Part 4 Obamas new shirts, Dont know  what color they will be.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNQ1jDjrxzc]YouTube - Obama Civilian Security :Obamas New Shirts 4[/ame]
Part 5 Obamas new shirts, Dont know  what color they will be.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lhxs7WYlXtE]YouTube - Obama Civilian Security :Obamas New Shirts 5[/ame]

Another day another chance for becks detractors to make their case.


----------



## oldcutlas

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Beck is a half retarded psychopath.



FULLY RETARDED not half!!!!!


----------



## ba1614

oldcutlas said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is a half retarded psychopath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULLY RETARDED not half!!!!!
Click to expand...


 and still no honest attempts by anyone to answer the "half/fully retarded psychopath's" very reasonable questions.


----------



## KittenKoder

ba1614 said:


> oldcutlas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is a half retarded psychopath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULLY RETARDED not half!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and still no honest attempts by anyone to answer the "half/fully retarded psychopath's" very reasonable questions.
Click to expand...


There's a simple reason, if they did then their whole plan to gain more government control would be too easy to see ... it's like facing ones own reflection, it shatters your world when you realize you are backing people who are really against your own ideals.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started the thread, and if you actually read what I wrote, you would see that I have indeed watched beck's program from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> He states frequently that violence is not the answer  and that the progressives are trying to cause  Americans to use violence as a trigger for Government action .He warns against falling into that trap.
> He says it several times a day on the radio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And just about every time he does, he also includes comments that encourage people to "be ready to defend themselves", predicting that "leftists", "socialists" and "statists" are more than ready to start the armed conflict to come.
> 
> He states that he abhors violence, but his "cautionary tales" are driving people in his audience closer and closer to feeling that some sort of "first strike" is necessary.
> 
> Let me give you a simplified example:
> 
> *What if I told you that your nextdoor neighbor, whom you really never got along with, was going to kill your wife and family?
> 
> Then what if I presented you with some trumped-up "evidence" that he was in fact going to do so?
> 
> Then what if I told you to go buy a gun, but to "be sure not to commit any violence"?*
> 
> *Do you think this behavior would make a violent encounter more or less likely to happen?*
> 
> That is just about EXACTLY what Glenn Beck is doing.  He is talking out both sides of his mouth.
> 
> On one side he is indirectly inciting people to commit violent acts, and providing "proof" that if they don't there will be dire consequences....
> 
> ...And then on the other side he is making many short denials of his calls for violence, telling people to be peaceful in the face of all the threats he has just finished pointing out.
Click to expand...


You have got to be one of the dumbest idiots on here.  In the "what if" scenario, he asked would buying a gun to protect yourself and/or your family make a violent encounter more or less likely?  The answer depends on the neighbor, if he attempts to harm your family then of course he will face a violent encounter, if he doesn't then no violent encounter would take place.  In other words, arming yourself for protection or defense does not mean you will be more violent, but it does mean that those that wish you harm will be met with violence. 

 Indirectly inciting violence? What a fucking joke!! Either he's inciting violence or he's not, what he's inciting is the right to defend liberty against statism, socialism and the like.


----------



## Oddball

Intense said:


> 70 Pages and not one Credible Link. Break out the Tequila.
> 
> Not saying Glenn doesn't touch on Psycho or Drama Queen, just that You all picked the wrong skirmish, got on the wrong train, plane, off on the wrong floor, the doc. removed the wrong leg.


Now_* there's*_ something we don't see every day!


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> LWC, in all seriousness, which ever side of an issue you are on, Play Safely, and watch your back, and watch others. There are always unexpected things happening.  When violent things start happening, collateral damage is a given. Contingency, Always.



This is a truism.  I'm always prepared for the worst.

I'm just not going to go scaring people via national television.


----------



## Vast LWC

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> He states frequently that violence is not the answer  and that the progressives are trying to cause  Americans to use violence as a trigger for Government action .He warns against falling into that trap.
> He says it several times a day on the radio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just about every time he does, he also includes comments that encourage people to "be ready to defend themselves", predicting that "leftists", "socialists" and "statists" are more than ready to start the armed conflict to come.
> 
> He states that he abhors violence, but his "cautionary tales" are driving people in his audience closer and closer to feeling that some sort of "first strike" is necessary.
> 
> Let me give you a simplified example:
> 
> *What if I told you that your nextdoor neighbor, whom you really never got along with, was going to kill your wife and family?
> 
> Then what if I presented you with some trumped-up "evidence" that he was in fact going to do so?
> 
> Then what if I told you to go buy a gun, but to "be sure not to commit any violence"?*
> 
> *Do you think this behavior would make a violent encounter more or less likely to happen?*
> 
> That is just about EXACTLY what Glenn Beck is doing.  He is talking out both sides of his mouth.
> 
> On one side he is indirectly inciting people to commit violent acts, and providing "proof" that if they don't there will be dire consequences....
> 
> ...And then on the other side he is making many short denials of his calls for violence, telling people to be peaceful in the face of all the threats he has just finished pointing out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be one of the dumbest idiots on here.  In the "what if" scenario, he asked would buying a gun to protect yourself and/or your family make a violent encounter more or less likely?  The answer depends on the neighbor, if he attempts to harm your family then of course he will face a violent encounter, if he doesn't then no violent encounter would take place.  In other words, arming yourself for protection or defense does not mean you will be more violent, but it does mean that those that wish you harm will be met with violence.
> 
> Indirectly inciting violence? What a fucking joke!! Either he's inciting violence or he's not, what he's inciting is the right to defend liberty against statism, socialism and the like.
Click to expand...


Sigh, you just don't get it, do you?

It wasn't the gun part that was the issue.  It was the planting of the idea in your head that your neighbor was dangerous and could kill your family at any moment.

Let's say your neighbor gets locked out of his house in the middle of the night, and comes over to knock on your door.  You see him passing by your window at 3:00 in the morning.

You don't see any problem with this scenario?  No likelihood that you might shoot your neighbor because this idea that he was dangerous to your family was planted in your head?

Seriously, you don't see what I'm getting at here?  Or are you just playing dumb?


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> 70 Pages and not one Credible Link. Break out the Tequila.
> 
> Not saying Glenn doesn't touch on Psycho or Drama Queen, just that You all picked the wrong skirmish, got on the wrong train, plane, off on the wrong floor, the doc. removed the wrong leg.



Yeah, you know that ignoring what other people say in the thread does not prove your point, right?


----------



## Vast LWC

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Another day another chance for becks detractors to make their case.



A "_Thugocracy_"?  *More* fearmongering?  Seriously, you want me to watch this garbage?  I really don't think I can stomach it right now....

Maybe later.


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> LWC, in all seriousness, which ever side of an issue you are on, Play Safely, and watch your back, and watch others. There are always unexpected things happening.  When violent things start happening, collateral damage is a given. Contingency, Always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a truism.  I'm always prepared for the worst.
> 
> I'm just not going to go scaring people via national television.
Click to expand...


Now there is a reasonable and credible Thread Topic.


----------



## Vast LWC

Oh, and by the way, 36 advertisers have now pulled their spots on Glenn Beck's show, including *AT&T,* Airware Inc. (maker of Brez anti-snoring aids), Allergan (maker of Restasis), Ally Bank (unit of GMAC Financial Services), Ancestry.com, *Best Buy*, Blaine Labs Inc. (maker of Dr. Blaine's brand skin treatment products), Broadview Security (Brink's Home Security), *CVS*, Campbell Soup Company, *Clorox,* ConAgra (maker of Healthy Choice brand foods), Ditech, The Elations Company (maker of Elations nutritional supplement), Experian (FreeCreditReport.com), *Farmers Insurance Group, GEICO, Johnson & Johnson, Lawyers.com, Lowe's, Men's Wearhouse,* NutriSystem, *Procter & Gamble, Progressive Insurance, RadioShack*, Re-Bath, Roche (make of Boniva), SC Johnson (makers of Ziploc, Off!, Pledge, and other products), Sanofi-Aventis (maker of Ambien), Sargento Cheese, *Sprint, State Farm Insurance, Travelocity, The UPS Sto re, Verizon Wireless, and Wal-Mart*. 

These are not small advertisers, they are major players.


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 70 Pages and not one Credible Link. Break out the Tequila.
> 
> Not saying Glenn doesn't touch on Psycho or Drama Queen, just that You all picked the wrong skirmish, got on the wrong train, plane, off on the wrong floor, the doc. removed the wrong leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you know that ignoring what other people say in the thread does not prove your point, right?
Click to expand...


I've read every post on this thread.  One Questionable reference, at best, yet off point.


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Oh, and by the way, 36 advertisers have now pulled their spots on Glenn Beck's show, including AT&T, Airware Inc. (maker of Brez anti-snoring aids), Allergan (maker of Restasis), Ally Bank (unit of GMAC Financial Services), Ancestry.com, Best Buy, Blaine Labs Inc. (maker of Dr. Blaine's brand skin treatment products), Broadview Security (Brink's Home Security), CVS, Campbell Soup Company, Clorox, ConAgra (maker of Healthy Choice brand foods), Ditech, The Elations Company (maker of Elations nutritional supplement), Experian (FreeCreditReport.com), Farmers Insurance Group, GEICO, Johnson & Johnson, Lawyers.com, Lowe's, Men's Wearhouse, NutriSystem, Procter & Gamble, Progressive Insurance, RadioShack, Re-Bath, Roche (make of Boniva), SC Johnson (makers of Ziploc, Off!, Pledge, and other products), Sanofi-Aventis (maker of Ambien), Sargento Cheese, Sprint, State Farm Insurance, Travelocity, The UPS Sto re, Verizon Wireless, and Wal-Mart.
> 
> These are not small advertisers, they are major players.



Should this become the norm, that is intimidating advertisers, it will boil down to them choosing sides in a 50/50 split, risking the loss of half of their customer base which ever side they choose.  It seems a pretty stupid tactic, when you see it from a clear perspective. Then again, the Left is rarely concerned to Producing Income, in Relation to just Spending other Peoples Money.  Keep beating on the Golden Goose. You will end up penniless and homeless. You have no credible alternative.


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> Oh, and by the way, 36 advertisers have now pulled their spots on Glenn Beck's show, including *AT&T,* Airware Inc. (maker of Brez anti-snoring aids), Allergan (maker of Restasis), Ally Bank (unit of GMAC Financial Services), Ancestry.com, *Best Buy*, Blaine Labs Inc. (maker of Dr. Blaine's brand skin treatment products), Broadview Security (Brink's Home Security), *CVS*, Campbell Soup Company, *Clorox,* ConAgra (maker of Healthy Choice brand foods), Ditech, The Elations Company (maker of Elations nutritional supplement), Experian (FreeCreditReport.com), *Farmers Insurance Group, GEICO, Johnson & Johnson, Lawyers.com, Lowe's, Men's Wearhouse,* NutriSystem, *Procter & Gamble, Progressive Insurance, RadioShack*, Re-Bath, Roche (make of Boniva), SC Johnson (makers of Ziploc, Off!, Pledge, and other products), Sanofi-Aventis (maker of Ambien), Sargento Cheese, *Sprint, State Farm Insurance, Travelocity, The UPS Sto re, Verizon Wireless, and Wal-Mart*.
> 
> These are not small advertisers, they are major players.



So ... where is the list of advertisers currently spending money on those time slots that are still full? Oh wait ... if they leaked that information out then this outrage which is boosting his ratings would deflate.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just about every time he does, he also includes comments that encourage people to "be ready to defend themselves", predicting that "leftists", "socialists" and "statists" are more than ready to start the armed conflict to come.
> 
> He states that he abhors violence, but his "cautionary tales" are driving people in his audience closer and closer to feeling that some sort of "first strike" is necessary.
> 
> Let me give you a simplified example:
> 
> *What if I told you that your nextdoor neighbor, whom you really never got along with, was going to kill your wife and family?
> 
> Then what if I presented you with some trumped-up "evidence" that he was in fact going to do so?
> 
> Then what if I told you to go buy a gun, but to "be sure not to commit any violence"?*
> 
> *Do you think this behavior would make a violent encounter more or less likely to happen?*
> 
> That is just about EXACTLY what Glenn Beck is doing.  He is talking out both sides of his mouth.
> 
> On one side he is indirectly inciting people to commit violent acts, and providing "proof" that if they don't there will be dire consequences....
> 
> ...And then on the other side he is making many short denials of his calls for violence, telling people to be peaceful in the face of all the threats he has just finished pointing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be one of the dumbest idiots on here.  In the "what if" scenario, he asked would buying a gun to protect yourself and/or your family make a violent encounter more or less likely?  The answer depends on the neighbor, if he attempts to harm your family then of course he will face a violent encounter, if he doesn't then no violent encounter would take place.  In other words, arming yourself for protection or defense does not mean you will be more violent, but it does mean that those that wish you harm will be met with violence.
> 
> Indirectly inciting violence? What a fucking joke!! Either he's inciting violence or he's not, what he's inciting is the right to defend liberty against statism, socialism and the like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh, you just don't get it, do you?
> 
> It wasn't the gun part that was the issue.  It was the planting of the idea in your head that your neighbor was dangerous and could kill your family at any moment.
> 
> Let's say your neighbor gets locked out of his house in the middle of the night, and comes over to knock on your door.  You see him passing by your window at 3:00 in the morning.
> 
> You don't see any problem with this scenario?  No likelihood that you might shoot your neighbor because this idea that he was dangerous to your family was planted in your head?
> 
> Seriously, you don't see what I'm getting at here?  Or are you just playing dumb?
Click to expand...


No one in their right mind would pass by a neighbors window at three a.m... not in Texas anyhow!!  The fact is there are some that want to make this country into a socialist country and there will be those (like me) who will fight to protect the liberties of this nation. You're trying to say that just by mentioning the people that have a socialist and/or statist point of view, Beck is somehow inciting violence towards them. That is about as absurd a thing as I've ever heard. 

If I tell you a rapist or murderer was loose in your neighborhood and you should take measures to ensure your safety, would that be inciting violence? Of course not. Would you shoot every stranger that you see in the neighborhood? Of course not. And that's what Beck is doing, letting American citizens know that there are those that are jeapordizing our liberties and we should be prepared to defend them.

And to answer your scenario, if I happen to see my neighbor, who I believe wants to harm my family, out my window at three in the morning, me being armed to the teeth and knowing that I have every right to defend (with deadly force) myself, my family and my property, I would shoot first and ask questions later. But I would do that no matter who it was outside my window at three in the morning.


----------



## KittenKoder

Well, here's some of those still airing in his time slot ... well all of them, because that's all the airtime allocated to advertising. 

JOSEPH A. BANK CLOTHIERS
SMART BALANCE.COM
REGIONS BANK
NATIONAL REVIEW
UNHCR(U.N. Refugee Agency)
CARBONITE
TD AMERITRADE
META STOCK (EQIS)
WALL STREET JOURNAL
ZERO WATER

You see, this is the average sized list for advertising. You really need to learn how media works, I just can't say that enough.


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh, his ratings are still climbing, even though this is from the Examiner, the chart is accurate:
Left-wing boycott FAIL: Whole Food profits way up, Glenn Beck ratings way up (SEE SLIDESHOW)







Even these publications agree:
Fox News' Glenn Beck strikes ratings gold by challenging Barack Obama - Los Angeles Times
UPDATED: As boycott continues, Glenn Beck's audience swells | Show Tracker | Los Angeles Times
Glenn Beckâs ratings make mockery of boycott, Fox News kills competition | I Hate the Media - Fun with Liberal Media Bias

The hard data:
Big Beck: Goes over 3 million viewers, beats O&#8217;Reilly in demo: Cable News Ratings for Wednesday, August 26, 2009 - TV Ratings, Nielsen Ratings, Television Show Ratings | TVbytheNumbers.com


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, 36 advertisers have now pulled their spots on Glenn Beck's show, including AT&T, Airware Inc. (maker of Brez anti-snoring aids), Allergan (maker of Restasis), Ally Bank (unit of GMAC Financial Services), Ancestry.com, Best Buy, Blaine Labs Inc. (maker of Dr. Blaine's brand skin treatment products), Broadview Security (Brink's Home Security), CVS, Campbell Soup Company, Clorox, ConAgra (maker of Healthy Choice brand foods), Ditech, The Elations Company (maker of Elations nutritional supplement), Experian (FreeCreditReport.com), Farmers Insurance Group, GEICO, Johnson & Johnson, Lawyers.com, Lowe's, Men's Wearhouse, NutriSystem, Procter & Gamble, Progressive Insurance, RadioShack, Re-Bath, Roche (make of Boniva), SC Johnson (makers of Ziploc, Off!, Pledge, and other products), Sanofi-Aventis (maker of Ambien), Sargento Cheese, Sprint, State Farm Insurance, Travelocity, The UPS Sto re, Verizon Wireless, and Wal-Mart.
> 
> These are not small advertisers, they are major players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should this become the norm, that is intimidating advertisers, it will boil down to them choosing sides in a 50/50 split, risking the loss of half of their customer base which ever side they choose.  It seems a pretty stupid tactic, when you see it from a clear perspective. Then again, the Left is rarely concerned to Producing Income, in Relation to just Spending other Peoples Money.  Keep beating on the Golden Goose. You will end up penniless and homeless. You have no credible alternative.
Click to expand...


This tactic is rarely used by the left.  It was in fact popularized by the right.

Apparently we're making an exception with Beck.


----------



## KittenKoder

So basically, for all you idiots who think they are hurting him with a stupid "boycott", this is how media works. The ratings determine how expensive a 30 second commercial timeslot is, 60 second spots cost a bit more. Most commercials now run about 30 seconds, and often an ad agency will purchase two or three per show for one product or service, to ensure maximum coverage. Now, target audiences come into play with which ones purchase the times (at least smart agencies look at that). The station will sometimes mess up, there have been a lot of stories of this happening, and the agency will complain so they don't have to pay the extra for that mistake and often work out a deal for discounts on those slots they actually did pay for (which is one thing that happened during Beck's show but got claimed to be "pulling"). The ratings determine how many in the target audience are likely to see the ad, thus the ratings control *everything*. The leaking of those products and services which were moved (notice, no real reason was actually given for most) then creates a stir and people talk about the show more. Often raising interest of those looking for an argument. Which is why finding that information out is always easier than finding the list of new advertisers. Those new viewers (even if they are looking for a reason to not like the show) count as an increase in ratings, advertisers don't care why you are watching that time slot, they only care that you *are* watching.

If that's not simple enough for you to understand, then look it up.


----------



## Vast LWC

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be one of the dumbest idiots on here.  In the "what if" scenario, he asked would buying a gun to protect yourself and/or your family make a violent encounter more or less likely?  The answer depends on the neighbor, if he attempts to harm your family then of course he will face a violent encounter, if he doesn't then no violent encounter would take place.  In other words, arming yourself for protection or defense does not mean you will be more violent, but it does mean that those that wish you harm will be met with violence.
> 
> Indirectly inciting violence? What a fucking joke!! Either he's inciting violence or he's not, what he's inciting is the right to defend liberty against statism, socialism and the like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, you just don't get it, do you?
> 
> It wasn't the gun part that was the issue.  It was the planting of the idea in your head that your neighbor was dangerous and could kill your family at any moment.
> 
> Let's say your neighbor gets locked out of his house in the middle of the night, and comes over to knock on your door.  You see him passing by your window at 3:00 in the morning.
> 
> You don't see any problem with this scenario?  No likelihood that you might shoot your neighbor because this idea that he was dangerous to your family was planted in your head?
> 
> Seriously, you don't see what I'm getting at here?  Or are you just playing dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind would pass by a neighbors window at three a.m... not in Texas anyhow!!  The fact is there are some that want to make this country into a socialist country and there will be those (like me) who will fight to protect the liberties of this nation. You're trying to say that just by mentioning the people that have a socialist and/or statist point of view, Beck is somehow inciting violence towards them. That is about as absurd a thing as I've ever heard.
> 
> If I tell you a rapist or murderer was loose in your neighborhood and you should take measures to ensure your safety, would that be inciting violence? Of course not. Would you shoot every stranger that you see in the neighborhood? Of course not. And that's what Beck is doing, letting American citizens know that there are those that are jeapordizing our liberties and we should be prepared to defend them.
> 
> And to answer your scenario, if I happen to see my neighbor, who I believe wants to harm my family, out my window at three in the morning, me being armed to the teeth and knowing that I have every right to defend (with deadly force) myself, my family and my property, I would shoot first and ask questions later. But I would do that no matter who it was outside my window at three in the morning.
Click to expand...


Great, so I guess if your neighbor has any kind of trouble in the middle of the night, they shouldn't come asking for help at your house.  Sheesh.

And here is the main problem:

You people are clearly under the impression that folks on the left are not trying to do the right thing for their country, which is what they are doing.

We care deeply for our country, and our democracy, and are trying to do things to help average Americans, like lower the cost of health care.

But because of people like Glenn Beck, you and your buddies have been convinced that everything people on the left do is because of some sort of evil conspiracy that they are hatching.

Which makes you and people who think like you, crazy right-wing, black-helicopter conspiracy-theorist extremists.

Even at the worst times of the Bush administration, I still believed Mr Bush thought he was doing what he believed was right for the country.  I questioned his methods, not his motivations.  I questioned his competency, and his honesty, but I always thought he was doing what he thought was right, even if the means did not justify the ends.

Sure there were some extremists that believed everything that Bush did was based on some crazy evil motive, but that's what made them *extremists.*  And that's what you are, a right-wing extremist, just like Glenn Beck.

I'm sorry to be the one to tell you this, but you're both bat-shit crazy, seeing conspiracies in everything that people who aren't of your particular political persuasion do.

So, of course you don't have a problem with what Glenn Beck is saying, *because he's just like you.*

Let me explain a few things to you, though I'm sure it won't make a difference:


People on the left DON'T want a totalitarian government, they *love* their democracy, and will not EVER suffer a dictator.

When we come up with plans like a public option for health care, we are NOT doing it to "destroy capitalism", we are doing it because we truly believe that people will get cheaper, better health care, and we see this as a good thing.

Mr Obama is NOT trying to take over the country and turn it into a socialist state.  With the car companies, he was just trying to save them.  Really he was.  And the Bank Bailouts were Bush's, not Obama's.

I'm sure you won't believe me, and you'll just continue to listen to crazy conspiracy theories because that's what you want to hear.  But hey, it's worth a try.


----------



## Meister

Vast LWC said:


> Oh, and by the way, 36 advertisers have now pulled their spots on Glenn Beck's show, including *AT&T,* Airware Inc. (maker of Brez anti-snoring aids), Allergan (maker of Restasis), Ally Bank (unit of GMAC Financial Services), Ancestry.com, *Best Buy*, Blaine Labs Inc. (maker of Dr. Blaine's brand skin treatment products), Broadview Security (Brink's Home Security), *CVS*, Campbell Soup Company, *Clorox,* ConAgra (maker of Healthy Choice brand foods), Ditech, The Elations Company (maker of Elations nutritional supplement), Experian (FreeCreditReport.com), *Farmers Insurance Group, GEICO, Johnson & Johnson, Lawyers.com, Lowe's, Men's Wearhouse,* NutriSystem, *Procter & Gamble, Progressive Insurance, RadioShack*, Re-Bath, Roche (make of Boniva), SC Johnson (makers of Ziploc, Off!, Pledge, and other products), Sanofi-Aventis (maker of Ambien), Sargento Cheese, *Sprint, State Farm Insurance, Travelocity, The UPS Sto re, Verizon Wireless, and Wal-Mart*.
> 
> These are not small advertisers, they are major players.



BFD....He's got new sponsors, that are paying as much if not more for the time in his time slot.  My point was, and always has been that he will always have sponsors and he will have his time slot.  The left was saying his days are numbered and no sponsors will want their commercials on his slot.  What a bunch of idiots.
So a bunch of sponsors were scared of by the likes of ACORN, but ones with balls   weren't going to be intimidated came aboard.


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, you just don't get it, do you?
> 
> It wasn't the gun part that was the issue.  It was the planting of the idea in your head that your neighbor was dangerous and could kill your family at any moment.
> 
> Let's say your neighbor gets locked out of his house in the middle of the night, and comes over to knock on your door.  You see him passing by your window at 3:00 in the morning.
> 
> You don't see any problem with this scenario?  No likelihood that you might shoot your neighbor because this idea that he was dangerous to your family was planted in your head?
> 
> Seriously, you don't see what I'm getting at here?  Or are you just playing dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind would pass by a neighbors window at three a.m... not in Texas anyhow!!  The fact is there are some that want to make this country into a socialist country and there will be those (like me) who will fight to protect the liberties of this nation. You're trying to say that just by mentioning the people that have a socialist and/or statist point of view, Beck is somehow inciting violence towards them. That is about as absurd a thing as I've ever heard.
> 
> If I tell you a rapist or murderer was loose in your neighborhood and you should take measures to ensure your safety, would that be inciting violence? Of course not. Would you shoot every stranger that you see in the neighborhood? Of course not. And that's what Beck is doing, letting American citizens know that there are those that are jeapordizing our liberties and we should be prepared to defend them.
> 
> And to answer your scenario, if I happen to see my neighbor, who I believe wants to harm my family, out my window at three in the morning, me being armed to the teeth and knowing that I have every right to defend (with deadly force) myself, my family and my property, I would shoot first and ask questions later. But I would do that no matter who it was outside my window at three in the morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, so I guess if your neighbor has any kind of trouble in the middle of the night, they shouldn't come asking for help at your house.  Sheesh.
> 
> And here is the main problem:
> 
> You people are clearly under the impression that folks on the left are not trying to do the right thing for their country, which is what they are doing.
> 
> We care deeply for our country, and our democracy, and are trying to do things to help average Americans, like lower the cost of health care.
> 
> But because of people like Glenn Beck, you and your buddies have been convinced that everything people on the left do is because of some sort of evil conspiracy that they are hatching.
> 
> Which makes you and people who think like you, crazy right-wing, black-helicopter conspiracy-theorist extremists.
> 
> Even at the worst times of the Bush administration, I still believed Mr Bush thought he was doing what he believed was right for the country.  I questioned his methods, not his motivations.  I questioned his competency, and his honesty, but I always thought he was doing what he thought was right, even if the means did not justify the ends.
> 
> Sure there were some extremists that believed everything that Bush did was based on some crazy evil motive, but that's what made them *extremists.*  And that's what you are, a right-wing extremist, just like Glenn Beck.
> 
> I'm sorry to be the one to tell you this, but you're both bat-shit crazy, seeing conspiracies in everything that people who aren't of your particular political persuasion do.
> 
> So, of course you don't have a problem with what Glenn Beck is saying, *because he's just like you.*
> 
> Let me explain a few things to you, though I'm sure it won't make a difference:
> 
> 
> People on the left DON'T want a totalitarian government, they *love* their democracy, and will not EVER suffer a dictator.
> 
> When we come up with plans like a public option for health care, we are NOT doing it to "destroy capitalism", we are doing it because we truly believe that people will get cheaper, better health care, and we see this as a good thing.
> 
> Mr Obama is NOT trying to take over the country and turn it into a socialist state.  With the car companies, he was just trying to save them.  Really he was.  And the Bank Bailouts were Bush's, not Obama's.
> 
> I'm sure you won't believe me, and you'll just continue to listen to crazy conspiracy theories because that's what you want to hear.  But hey, it's worth a try.
Click to expand...


If neolefties love democracy so much, then why is Obama playing like Bush and ignoring what the people say?


----------



## Vast LWC

KittenKoder said:


> Well, here's some of those still airing in his time slot ... well all of them, because that's all the airtime allocated to advertising.
> 
> JOSEPH A. BANK CLOTHIERS
> SMART BALANCE.COM
> REGIONS BANK
> NATIONAL REVIEW
> UNHCR(U.N. Refugee Agency)
> CARBONITE
> TD AMERITRADE
> META STOCK (EQIS)
> WALL STREET JOURNAL
> ZERO WATER
> 
> You see, this is the average sized list for advertising. You really need to learn how media works, I just can't say that enough.



The National review?  Big shock there.

The Wall Street Journal is part of the same company, News Corp.

And hey, 8 other advertisers.  Wow.


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's some of those still airing in his time slot ... well all of them, because that's all the airtime allocated to advertising.
> 
> JOSEPH A. BANK CLOTHIERS
> SMART BALANCE.COM
> REGIONS BANK
> NATIONAL REVIEW
> UNHCR(U.N. Refugee Agency)
> CARBONITE
> TD AMERITRADE
> META STOCK (EQIS)
> WALL STREET JOURNAL
> ZERO WATER
> 
> You see, this is the average sized list for advertising. You really need to learn how media works, I just can't say that enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The National review?  Big shock there.
> 
> The Wall Street Journal is part of the same company, News Corp.
> 
> And hey, 8 other advertisers.  Wow.
Click to expand...


You think shows ever have more than that? You know less about media than I thought.


----------



## Meister

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 70 Pages and not one Credible Link. Break out the Tequila.
> 
> Not saying Glenn doesn't touch on Psycho or Drama Queen, just that You all picked the wrong skirmish, got on the wrong train, plane, off on the wrong floor, the doc. removed the wrong leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you know that ignoring what other people say in the thread does not prove your point, right?
Click to expand...


VLWC...I tend to ignore shit except when I step in it.


----------



## Vast LWC

KittenKoder said:


> Oh, his ratings are still climbing, even though this is from the Examiner, the chart is accurate:
> Left-wing boycott FAIL: Whole Food profits way up, Glenn Beck ratings way up (SEE SLIDESHOW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even these publications agree:
> Fox News' Glenn Beck strikes ratings gold by challenging Barack Obama - Los Angeles Times
> UPDATED: As boycott continues, Glenn Beck's audience swells | Show Tracker | Los Angeles Times
> Glenn Beckâs ratings make mockery of boycott, Fox News kills competition | I Hate the Media - Fun with Liberal Media Bias
> 
> The hard data:
> Big Beck: Goes over 3 million viewers, beats OReilly in demo: Cable News Ratings for Wednesday, August 26, 2009 - TV Ratings, Nielsen Ratings, Television Show Ratings | TVbytheNumbers.com



And yes, this is a common phenomenon.  Media that is speaking against the government almost always gets ratings boosts.  That's why MSNBC did so well when the Republicans were in charge.

Which is why we are working on individual advertisers, rather than trying to stop people from watching.

My thought on the next step?  

Petition Cable providers to allow users to choose which channels they get in their cable packages.

That way, they can choose to get a cable package that doesn't have FoxNews in it.


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, his ratings are still climbing, even though this is from the Examiner, the chart is accurate:
> Left-wing boycott FAIL: Whole Food profits way up, Glenn Beck ratings way up (SEE SLIDESHOW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even these publications agree:
> Fox News' Glenn Beck strikes ratings gold by challenging Barack Obama - Los Angeles Times
> UPDATED: As boycott continues, Glenn Beck's audience swells | Show Tracker | Los Angeles Times
> Glenn Beckâs ratings make mockery of boycott, Fox News kills competition | I Hate the Media - Fun with Liberal Media Bias
> 
> The hard data:
> Big Beck: Goes over 3 million viewers, beats OReilly in demo: Cable News Ratings for Wednesday, August 26, 2009 - TV Ratings, Nielsen Ratings, Television Show Ratings | TVbytheNumbers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, this is a common phenomenon.  Media that is speaking against the government almost always gets ratings boosts.  That's why MSNBC did so well when the Republicans were in charge.
> 
> Which is why we are working on individual advertisers, rather than trying to stop people from watching.
> 
> My thought on the next step?
> 
> Petition Cable providers to allow users to choose which channels they get in their cable packages.
> 
> That way, they can choose to get a cable package that doesn't have FoxNews in it.
Click to expand...


Wow ... so you are attacking people trying to earn an honest living just because you disagree with the host of a show they need to advertise during in order to make that honest living, you are as crooked as a thief.


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh, and by the way, you can choose what to watch on TV, so if you don't like it, don't watch it. Vast, you really are clueless.


----------



## Meister

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, his ratings are still climbing, even though this is from the Examiner, the chart is accurate:
> Left-wing boycott FAIL: Whole Food profits way up, Glenn Beck ratings way up (SEE SLIDESHOW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even these publications agree:
> Fox News' Glenn Beck strikes ratings gold by challenging Barack Obama - Los Angeles Times
> UPDATED: As boycott continues, Glenn Beck's audience swells | Show Tracker | Los Angeles Times
> Glenn Beckâs ratings make mockery of boycott, Fox News kills competition | I Hate the Media - Fun with Liberal Media Bias
> 
> The hard data:
> Big Beck: Goes over 3 million viewers, beats OReilly in demo: Cable News Ratings for Wednesday, August 26, 2009 - TV Ratings, Nielsen Ratings, Television Show Ratings | TVbytheNumbers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, this is a common phenomenon.  Media that is speaking against the government almost always gets ratings boosts.  That's why MSNBC did so well when the Republicans were in charge.
> 
> Which is why we are working on individual advertisers, rather than trying to stop people from watching.
> 
> My thought on the next step?
> 
> *Petition Cable providers to allow users to choose which channels they get in their cable packages.
> 
> That way, they can choose to get a cable package that doesn't have FoxNews in it.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That is funny.  Do you understand that a lot of democrats watch Fox News?  I bet you don't understand that....which is even funnier.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vast LWC

KittenKoder said:


> If neolefties love democracy so much, then why is Obama playing like Bush and ignoring what the people say?



Obama ran on a platform that prominently included a Public Health plan.  

He never hid it, he put it right out there in the open, as one of his primary campaign promises.

People voted for him by an overwhelming margin.

Up until the current anti-health-care-reform blitz by the corporate right-wing media, *and a whole bunch of lies circulated by the same*, the numbers in support of a public options were overwhelming.

*Now you feel that Mr Obama should suddenly change his entire platform because a massive media campaign, and a massive disinformation campaign has temporarily swayed the public in the opposite direction by a small margin?*

And you call this "ignoring what the people say"?

Seems to me like he's paying a lot of attention to what the people say, and he's trying to change their mind back to what it was before all this BS propaganda started.

But of course FoxNews will tell you that the whole country is "up in arms" and that Obama is "ignoring the will of the people", which is just more of their usual BS.


----------



## Vast LWC

Meister said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, his ratings are still climbing, even though this is from the Examiner, the chart is accurate:
> Left-wing boycott FAIL: Whole Food profits way up, Glenn Beck ratings way up (SEE SLIDESHOW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even these publications agree:
> Fox News' Glenn Beck strikes ratings gold by challenging Barack Obama - Los Angeles Times
> UPDATED: As boycott continues, Glenn Beck's audience swells | Show Tracker | Los Angeles Times
> Glenn Beckâs ratings make mockery of boycott, Fox News kills competition | I Hate the Media - Fun with Liberal Media Bias
> 
> The hard data:
> Big Beck: Goes over 3 million viewers, beats OReilly in demo: Cable News Ratings for Wednesday, August 26, 2009 - TV Ratings, Nielsen Ratings, Television Show Ratings | TVbytheNumbers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, this is a common phenomenon.  Media that is speaking against the government almost always gets ratings boosts.  That's why MSNBC did so well when the Republicans were in charge.
> 
> Which is why we are working on individual advertisers, rather than trying to stop people from watching.
> 
> My thought on the next step?
> 
> *Petition Cable providers to allow users to choose which channels they get in their cable packages.
> 
> That way, they can choose to get a cable package that doesn't have FoxNews in it.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That is funny.  Do you understand that a lot of democrats watch Fox News?  I bet you don't understand that....which is even funnier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I do understand that.  I also understand WHY they watch FoxNews, and I think they will all understand the point of such a boycott.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vast LWC

KittenKoder said:


> Wow ... so you are attacking people trying to earn an honest living just because you disagree with the host of a show they need to advertise during in order to make that honest living, you are as crooked as a thief.



That doesn't even make sense.  There are lots of other places, and time slots, to advertise in.


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... so you are attacking people trying to earn an honest living just because you disagree with the host of a show they need to advertise during in order to make that honest living, you are as crooked as a thief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even make sense.  There are lots of other places, and time slots, to advertise in.
Click to expand...


Um ... okay ... now I need to wipe off my computer monitor. You are such an idiot that now you have to try to change the subject? Or do you think there are some magical time slots during a show that no one sees which exist out of time and space?


----------



## Meister

Vast LWC said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, this is a common phenomenon.  Media that is speaking against the government almost always gets ratings boosts.  That's why MSNBC did so well when the Republicans were in charge.
> 
> Which is why we are working on individual advertisers, rather than trying to stop people from watching.
> 
> My thought on the next step?
> 
> *Petition Cable providers to allow users to choose which channels they get in their cable packages.
> 
> That way, they can choose to get a cable package that doesn't have FoxNews in it.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That is funny.  Do you understand that a lot of democrats watch Fox News?  I bet you don't understand that....which is even funnier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do understand that.  I also understand WHY they watch FoxNews, and I think they will all understand the point of such a boycott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that most democrats don't consider themselves as liberal, but as moderates don't you?  This is why they wouldn't boycott Fox News.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, you just don't get it, do you?
> 
> It wasn't the gun part that was the issue.  It was the planting of the idea in your head that your neighbor was dangerous and could kill your family at any moment.
> 
> Let's say your neighbor gets locked out of his house in the middle of the night, and comes over to knock on your door.  You see him passing by your window at 3:00 in the morning.
> 
> You don't see any problem with this scenario?  No likelihood that you might shoot your neighbor because this idea that he was dangerous to your family was planted in your head?
> 
> Seriously, you don't see what I'm getting at here?  Or are you just playing dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind would pass by a neighbors window at three a.m... not in Texas anyhow!!  The fact is there are some that want to make this country into a socialist country and there will be those (like me) who will fight to protect the liberties of this nation. You're trying to say that just by mentioning the people that have a socialist and/or statist point of view, Beck is somehow inciting violence towards them. That is about as absurd a thing as I've ever heard.
> 
> If I tell you a rapist or murderer was loose in your neighborhood and you should take measures to ensure your safety, would that be inciting violence? Of course not. Would you shoot every stranger that you see in the neighborhood? Of course not. And that's what Beck is doing, letting American citizens know that there are those that are jeapordizing our liberties and we should be prepared to defend them.
> 
> And to answer your scenario, if I happen to see my neighbor, who I believe wants to harm my family, out my window at three in the morning, me being armed to the teeth and knowing that I have every right to defend (with deadly force) myself, my family and my property, I would shoot first and ask questions later. But I would do that no matter who it was outside my window at three in the morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, so I guess if your neighbor has any kind of trouble in the middle of the night, they shouldn't come asking for help at your house.  Sheesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, my neighbors would not coming knocking at my door at 3 am without calling.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are clearly under the impression that folks on the left are not trying to do the right thing for their country, which is what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right folks on the left are trying to do what's they percieve as right. even though they are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> We care deeply for our country, and our democracy, and are trying to do things to help average Americans, like lower the cost of health care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By socializing our healthcare system which the majority of Americans, most of which identify themselves as conservative, is against.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> But because of people like Glenn Beck, you and your buddies have been convinced that everything people on the left do is because of some sort of evil conspiracy that they are hatching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you looked at any of Obama's advisors? Van Jones - A self admitted communist,  John Holdren - Wants forced Abortions for population control and compulsory sterilization, Cass Sunstein - Wants bans on Hunting and Eating meat, thinks a dog should get an attorney in court and wants to regulate the internet media so only leftist media is allowed,  Carol Browner - Part of a socialist group who wants global government, Ezekiel Emmanuel - Places value of someone's life depending on their age. Obama himself has said, "If you want to know what my policies will be like, just look at the
> people I surround myself with." And that's just five af the many that are advising Obama. I should have mentione Mark Lloyd, but I think I covered him in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes you and people who think like you, crazy right-wing, black-helicopter conspiracy-theorist extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it you can dismiss or ignore the people that Obama has surrounded himself with? Either you agree with their philosophy or you're just a sheep following your shephard. If you share their POV then you are an enemy to everything this country stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even at the worst times of the Bush administration, I still believed Mr Bush thought he was doing what he believed was right for the country.  I questioned his methods, not his motivations.  I questioned his competency, and his honesty, but I always thought he was doing what he thought was right, even if the means did not justify the ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave Obama a chance and he blew it.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there were some extremists that believed everything that Bush did was based on some crazy evil motive, but that's what made them *extremists.*  And that's what you are, a right-wing extremist, just like Glenn Beck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother, just because I can see the direction that bama wants to take this country and I happen to think it's a fucked up way to go. I'm an extremist. Ok, I'm an extremist.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to be the one to tell you this, but you're both bat-shit crazy, seeing conspiracies in everything that people who aren't of your particular political persuasion do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conspiracy in my opinion means that something illegal is being done and I don't think that's the case, but again I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> because he's just like you.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me one thing that Beck has stated as a matter fact, that was simply untrue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> [*]People on the left DON'T want a totalitarian government, they *love* their democracy, and will not EVER suffer a dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then they're a bunch of idiots because that's exactly where Obama is trying to take us.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> [*]When we come up with plans like a public option for health care, we are NOT doing it to "destroy capitalism", we are doing it because we truly believe that people will get cheaper, better health care, and we see this as a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are any ways to reduce cost without "public option" and I think congress is finally realizing it. They are taling about taking public option off the table. And show me how public option would not destroy private companies. And please don't give me that crap about bringing competition, there is plenty of competition already.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> [*]Mr Obama is NOT trying to take over the country and turn it into a socialist state.  With the car companies, he was just trying to save them.  Really he was.  And the Bank Bailouts were Bush's, not Obama's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bush fucked up by bailing out the banks, I guess in your opinion that makes it ok for Obama to continue down the same path. No one should have been bailed out.
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you won't believe me, and you'll just continue to listen to crazy conspiracy theories because that's what you want to hear.  But hey, it's worth a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you're a left wing loon, I also believe you think your delusions are right. Now show me one thing that Beck has said that was untrue?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If neolefties love democracy so much, then why is Obama playing like Bush and ignoring what the people say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama ran on a platform that prominently included a Public Health plan.
> 
> He never hid it, he put it right out there in the open, as one of his primary campaign promises.
> 
> People voted for him by an overwhelming margin.
> 
> Up until the current anti-health-care-reform blitz by the corporate right-wing media, *and a whole bunch of lies circulated by the same*, the numbers in support of a public options were overwhelming.
> 
> *Now you feel that Mr Obama should suddenly change his entire platform because a massive media campaign, and a massive disinformation campaign has temporarily swayed the public in the opposite direction by a small margin?*
> 
> And you call this "ignoring what the people say"?
> 
> Seems to me like he's paying a lot of attention to what the people say, and he's trying to change their mind back to what it was before all this BS propaganda started.
> 
> But of course FoxNews will tell you that the whole country is "up in arms" and that Obama is "ignoring the will of the people", which is just more of their usual BS.
Click to expand...


Overwhelming margin?!?!?!? You just lost what little credibilty you had.


----------



## Vast LWC

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If neolefties love democracy so much, then why is Obama playing like Bush and ignoring what the people say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama ran on a platform that prominently included a Public Health plan.
> 
> He never hid it, he put it right out there in the open, as one of his primary campaign promises.
> 
> People voted for him by an overwhelming margin.
> 
> Up until the current anti-health-care-reform blitz by the corporate right-wing media, *and a whole bunch of lies circulated by the same*, the numbers in support of a public options were overwhelming.
> 
> *Now you feel that Mr Obama should suddenly change his entire platform because a massive media campaign, and a massive disinformation campaign has temporarily swayed the public in the opposite direction by a small margin?*
> 
> And you call this "ignoring what the people say"?
> 
> Seems to me like he's paying a lot of attention to what the people say, and he's trying to change their mind back to what it was before all this BS propaganda started.
> 
> But of course FoxNews will tell you that the whole country is "up in arms" and that Obama is "ignoring the will of the people", which is just more of their usual BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Overwhelming margin?!?!?!? You just lost what little credibilty you had.
Click to expand...


7% is a big one in a presidential election.  I would describe that as an "overwhelming margin", you may have your own opinion.

Remember that Mr Bush described his less than 2% margin as being large enough to provide him with lots of "political capital".


----------



## Vast LWC

Lonestar_logic said:


> I believe you're a left wing loon, I also believe you think your delusions are right. Now show me one thing that Beck has said that was untrue?



See, but that's not what I said.

Beck is too media savvy to come straight out and LIE.

He *implies* falsehoods, and pretends to allow people to make their own decisions about it, without stating it right out himself.  

He uses terms like _"some say"_ and _"many say" _to divert blame for implications from himself.

That is what propaganda looks like when done well, and Beck, for all his faults, is a skilled manipulator of propaganda.

It is also known as the "We Report, You Decide" approach to projecting false information through the media.


----------



## Vast LWC

KittenKoder said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... so you are attacking people trying to earn an honest living just because you disagree with the host of a show they need to advertise during in order to make that honest living, you are as crooked as a thief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even make sense.  There are lots of other places, and time slots, to advertise in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... okay ... now I need to wipe off my computer monitor. You are such an idiot that now you have to try to change the subject? Or do you think there are some magical time slots during a show that no one sees which exist out of time and space?
Click to expand...


I guess I'm really not seeing what you are trying to convey...

Asking advertisers not to pay a media source money because you feel the media source is dangerous and dishonest is in some way criminal?


----------



## Vast LWC

Meister said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do understand that.  I also understand WHY they watch FoxNews, and I think they will all understand the point of such a boycott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that most democrats don't consider themselves as liberal, but as moderates don't you?  This is why they wouldn't boycott Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's really hardly anyone that considers themselves to be in the extreme groups.
> 
> *Almost everyone, if you ask them, will claim to be "moderate", even the actual extremists.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama ran on a platform that prominently included a Public Health plan.
> 
> He never hid it, he put it right out there in the open, as one of his primary campaign promises.
> 
> People voted for him by an overwhelming margin.
> 
> Up until the current anti-health-care-reform blitz by the corporate right-wing media, *and a whole bunch of lies circulated by the same*, the numbers in support of a public options were overwhelming.
> 
> *Now you feel that Mr Obama should suddenly change his entire platform because a massive media campaign, and a massive disinformation campaign has temporarily swayed the public in the opposite direction by a small margin?*
> 
> And you call this "ignoring what the people say"?
> 
> Seems to me like he's paying a lot of attention to what the people say, and he's trying to change their mind back to what it was before all this BS propaganda started.
> 
> But of course FoxNews will tell you that the whole country is "up in arms" and that Obama is "ignoring the will of the people", which is just more of their usual BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelming margin?!?!?!? You just lost what little credibilty you had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7% is a big one in a presidential election.  I would describe that as an "overwhelming margin", you may have your own opinion.
> 
> Remember that Mr Bush described his less than 2% margin as being large enough to provide him with lots of "political capital".
Click to expand...


Can't you left wing losers ever defend an issue without mentioning Bush?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're a left wing loon, I also believe you think your delusions are right. Now show me one thing that Beck has said that was untrue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, but that's not what I said.
> 
> Beck is too media savvy to come straight out and LIE.
> 
> He *implies* falsehoods, and pretends to allow people to make their own decisions about it, without stating it right out himself.
> 
> He uses terms like _"some say"_ and _"many say" _to divert blame for implications from himself.
> 
> That is what propaganda looks like when done well, and Beck, for all his faults, is a skilled manipulator of propaganda.
> 
> It is also known as the "We Report, You Decide" approach to projecting false information through the media.
Click to expand...


So you admit that Beck is telling the truth about all the advisors that Obama has and how far left their agenda is?


----------



## Zoom-boing

So the thread bashing Beck has nearly 1,100 replies and over 6,000 views.

The thread discussing the ISSUES Beck brings up has 92 replies and just over 600 views.

Interesting.


----------



## Vast LWC

Lonestar_logic said:


> So you admit that Beck is telling the truth about all the advisors that Obama has and how far left their agenda is?



No, Mr Beck is stating his _opinion_ (or what he says if his opinion anyway) about the Obama administration.

That is not necessarily the same as telling the truth, or lying.

Besides "How far left" an agenda is is a completely subjective thing.

He is _implying _things that are false however.  For instance, when he implies that Mr Obama's agenda is the same as Hitler's agenda where health care is concerned, that is a false implication.


----------



## Vast LWC

Zoom-boing said:


> So the thread bashing Beck has nearly 1,100 replies and over 6,000 views.
> 
> The thread discussing the ISSUES Beck brings up has 92 replies and just over 600 views.
> 
> Interesting.



It's only natural.

When someone is clearly insane, and goes off on paranoid rants, people talk about how insane he is, not the merits of the rants.


----------



## KittenKoder

Vast LWC said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the thread bashing Beck has nearly 1,100 replies and over 6,000 views.
> 
> The thread discussing the ISSUES Beck brings up has 92 replies and just over 600 views.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only natural.
> 
> When someone is clearly insane, and goes off on paranoid rants, people talk about how insane he is, not the merits of the rants.
Click to expand...


... and yet, you can't see this as nothing but a ploy to bring in more viewers and higher ratings ... odd ... really it's odd.


----------



## HUGGY

KittenKoder said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the thread bashing Beck has nearly 1,100 replies and over 6,000 views.
> 
> The thread discussing the ISSUES Beck brings up has 92 replies and just over 600 views.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only natural.
> 
> When someone is clearly insane, and goes off on paranoid rants, people talk about how insane he is, not the merits of the rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... and yet, you can't see this as nothing but a ploy to bring in more viewers and higher ratings ... odd ... really it's odd.
Click to expand...


Glenn Beck does not call the shots.  Rupert Murdoch sells distraction and lies and in return gets the big advertisement money and who knows what else.  He will never fire Beck.  The truly stupid are very loyal to him.


----------



## Meister

Vast LWC said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the thread bashing Beck has nearly 1,100 replies and over 6,000 views.
> 
> The thread discussing the ISSUES Beck brings up has 92 replies and just over 600 views.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only natural.
> 
> When someone is clearly insane, and goes off on paranoid rants, people talk about how insane he is, not the merits of the rants.
Click to expand...


Clearly insane?  Really?  What is your definition of insane...is it the defintion as what a court would declare insane, *or is this just your opinion?*


----------



## Vast LWC

Meister said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly insane?  Really?  What is your definition of insane...is it the defintion as what a court would declare insane, *or is this just your opinion?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matters not, it's the perception I was referring to.
Click to expand...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

this thread is still alive?!?!?

DO i dare go back and read the 20 pages since my last post?

Nah i'm done with beck this week


----------



## Meister

Vast LWC said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly insane?  Really?  What is your definition of insane...is it the defintion as what a court would declare insane, *or is this just your opinion?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matters not, it's the perception I was referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is where I post my: I tend to ignore shit except when I step in it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> It's only natural.
> 
> When someone is clearly insane, and goes off on paranoid rants, people talk about how insane he is, not the merits of the rants.



You have a very odd definition of clearly insane. I deal with insane people all the time for work. I deal with people full of rage with no control who are completely nuts. Nothing Glenn says or does indicates that he is anywhere near insane.

He's quirky, no doubt. But insane? You need to actually meet some crazy people.


----------



## Vast LWC

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> this thread is still alive?!?!?
> 
> DO i dare go back and read the 20 pages since my last post?
> 
> Nah i'm done with beck this week



You know what, you're right, I'm done with Beck too.

If Fox wants to keep a near-sociopath paranoid in their line-up, and if there's enough people of like mind out there to keep him on the air, well then I guess that's the way it is.

From this point on, I'll just reply to any reference to Beck with a "LOL, that psycho?".


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Vast LWC said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is still alive?!?!?
> 
> DO i dare go back and read the 20 pages since my last post?
> 
> Nah i'm done with beck this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, you're right, I'm done with Beck too.
> 
> If Fox wants to keep a near-sociopath paranoid in their line-up, and if there's enough people of like mind out there to keep him on the air, well then I guess that's the way it is.
> 
> From this point on, I'll just reply to any reference to Beck with a "LOL, that psycho?".
Click to expand...


Half the time i defend him because I like being on the underdog side of a debate....i just dont have the juice to do it anymore, he doesn't really mean much to me so its hard to keep on keeping on about him. 

Now if it was HR3200


----------



## Vast LWC

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only natural.
> 
> When someone is clearly insane, and goes off on paranoid rants, people talk about how insane he is, not the merits of the rants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very odd definition of clearly insane. I deal with insane people all the time for work. I deal with people full of rage with no control who are completely nuts. Nothing Glenn says or does indicates that he is anywhere near insane.
> 
> He's quirky, no doubt. But insane? You need to actually meet some crazy people.
Click to expand...


There are clearly various categories of "insane".  Would you agree that not all people who are considered clinically "insane" are necessarily violent?

Glenn Beck's insanity is a paranoid delusion concerning perceived global conspiracies that are "out to get him".

And, as promised, I will now say, "Beck?  LOL, that psycho?"


----------



## Meister

Vast LWC said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only natural.
> 
> When someone is clearly insane, and goes off on paranoid rants, people talk about how insane he is, not the merits of the rants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very odd definition of clearly insane. I deal with insane people all the time for work. I deal with people full of rage with no control who are completely nuts. Nothing Glenn says or does indicates that he is anywhere near insane.
> 
> He's quirky, no doubt. But insane? You need to actually meet some crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are clearly various categories of "insane".  Would you agree that not all people who are considered clinically "insane" are necessarily violent?
> 
> Glenn Beck's insanity is a paranoid delusion concerning perceived global conspiracies that are "out to get him".
> 
> And, as promised, I will now say, "Beck?  LOL, that psycho?"
Click to expand...


Beck would not be defined as insane by any defintion clinically, or legally.


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, 36 advertisers have now pulled their spots on Glenn Beck's show, including AT&T, Airware Inc. (maker of Brez anti-snoring aids), Allergan (maker of Restasis), Ally Bank (unit of GMAC Financial Services), Ancestry.com, Best Buy, Blaine Labs Inc. (maker of Dr. Blaine's brand skin treatment products), Broadview Security (Brink's Home Security), CVS, Campbell Soup Company, Clorox, ConAgra (maker of Healthy Choice brand foods), Ditech, The Elations Company (maker of Elations nutritional supplement), Experian (FreeCreditReport.com), Farmers Insurance Group, GEICO, Johnson & Johnson, Lawyers.com, Lowe's, Men's Wearhouse, NutriSystem, Procter & Gamble, Progressive Insurance, RadioShack, Re-Bath, Roche (make of Boniva), SC Johnson (makers of Ziploc, Off!, Pledge, and other products), Sanofi-Aventis (maker of Ambien), Sargento Cheese, Sprint, State Farm Insurance, Travelocity, The UPS Sto re, Verizon Wireless, and Wal-Mart.
> 
> These are not small advertisers, they are major players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should this become the norm, that is intimidating advertisers, it will boil down to them choosing sides in a 50/50 split, risking the loss of half of their customer base which ever side they choose.  It seems a pretty stupid tactic, when you see it from a clear perspective. Then again, the Left is rarely concerned to Producing Income, in Relation to just Spending other Peoples Money.  Keep beating on the Golden Goose. You will end up penniless and homeless. You have no credible alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This tactic is rarely used by the left.  It was in fact popularized by the right.
> 
> Apparently we're making an exception with Beck.
Click to expand...


The tactic has made Jesse Jackson very rich.


----------



## Vast LWC

Meister said:


> Beck would not be defined as insane by any defintion clinically, or legally.



"Insanity" is subjective and is entirely dependent upon definitions of what the "norm" is.

I feel Beck's paranoid delusions put him significantly outside the norm.  Enough so that I would say he is in fact "insane".

Many, many people, after hearing his wild rant all through this week, would agree with me.

He is a raving lunatic.


----------



## KittenKoder

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> this thread is still alive?!?!?
> *
> DO i dare go back and read the 20 pages since my last post?*
> 
> Nah i'm done with beck this week



No need to, same rhetoric.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, his ratings are still climbing, even though this is from the Examiner, the chart is accurate:
> Left-wing boycott FAIL: Whole Food profits way up, Glenn Beck ratings way up (SEE SLIDESHOW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even these publications agree:
> Fox News' Glenn Beck strikes ratings gold by challenging Barack Obama - Los Angeles Times
> UPDATED: As boycott continues, Glenn Beck's audience swells | Show Tracker | Los Angeles Times
> Glenn Beckâs ratings make mockery of boycott, Fox News kills competition | I Hate the Media - Fun with Liberal Media Bias
> 
> The hard data:
> Big Beck: Goes over 3 million viewers, beats OReilly in demo: Cable News Ratings for Wednesday, August 26, 2009 - TV Ratings, Nielsen Ratings, Television Show Ratings | TVbytheNumbers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, this is a common phenomenon.  Media that is speaking against the government almost always gets ratings boosts.  That's why MSNBC did so well when the Republicans were in charge.
> 
> Which is why we are working on individual advertisers, rather than trying to stop people from watching.
> 
> My thought on the next step?
> 
> Petition Cable providers to allow users to choose which channels they get in their cable packages.
> 
> That way, they can choose to get a cable package that doesn't have FoxNews in it.
Click to expand...

LOL when has PMSNBC had good ratings?
Fox News has consistantly kicked their ass


----------



## Avatar4321

Insanity is subjective? Then why the heck do psychologists get paid if anyone can diagnose them?


----------



## Meister

Vast LWC said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck would not be defined as insane by any defintion clinically, or legally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Insanity" is subjective and is entirely dependent upon definitions of what the "norm" is.
> 
> I feel Beck's paranoid delusions put him significantly outside the norm.  Enough so that I would say he is in fact "insane".
> 
> Many, many people, after hearing his wild rant all through this week, would agree with me.
> 
> He is a raving lunatic.
Click to expand...


And your a moron....subjectively speaking of course.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama ran on a platform that prominently included a Public Health plan.
> 
> He never hid it, he put it right out there in the open, as one of his primary campaign promises.
> 
> People voted for him by an overwhelming margin.
> 
> Up until the current anti-health-care-reform blitz by the corporate right-wing media, *and a whole bunch of lies circulated by the same*, the numbers in support of a public options were overwhelming.
> 
> *Now you feel that Mr Obama should suddenly change his entire platform because a massive media campaign, and a massive disinformation campaign has temporarily swayed the public in the opposite direction by a small margin?*
> 
> And you call this "ignoring what the people say"?
> 
> Seems to me like he's paying a lot of attention to what the people say, and he's trying to change their mind back to what it was before all this BS propaganda started.
> 
> But of course FoxNews will tell you that the whole country is "up in arms" and that Obama is "ignoring the will of the people", which is just more of their usual BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelming margin?!?!?!? You just lost what little credibilty you had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7% is a big one in a presidential election.  I would describe that as an "overwhelming margin", you may have your own opinion.
> 
> Remember that Mr Bush described his less than 2% margin as being large enough to provide him with lots of "political capital".
Click to expand...

except it wasnt 7%


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

i actually watched the show tonight!!!! I tivo'd it, i never actually watch the show i usually just watch youtube clips.

He was on fire tonight.

At the beginning it was pretty funny, he was caught making a spelling error yesterday and the way he did the correction was freaking hillarious.

Oh i left out C when i spelt oligarch  i spelled it oligarh and the left wing blogs made fun of me for it.

Hmmm  what did i forget...oh yeah Czars!!!!   Thats what I forgot 


That was a good one.  I dont like czars BTW.   I think he either did it on purpose (spelling error) knowing people would say something or he was real slick in admitting his mistake.


----------



## DiveCon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> i actually watched the show tonight!!!! I tivo'd it, i never actually watch the show i usually just watch youtube clips.
> 
> He was on fire tonight.
> 
> At the beginning it was pretty funny, he was caught making a spelling error yesterday and the way he did the correction was freaking hillarious.
> 
> Oh i left out C when i spelt oligarch i spelled it oligarh and the left wing blogs made fun of me for it.
> 
> Hmmm what did i forget...oh yeah Czars!!!! Thats what I forgot
> 
> 
> That was a good one. I dont like czars BTW. I think he either did it on purpose (spelling error) knowing people would say something or he was *real slick in admitting his mistake*.


 thats what i would say
lol


----------



## Intense

PMSNBC  has one show going for it.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFSAcFLAwsM&feature=response_watch]YouTube - Joe Scarborough Furious! OVER GENERAL MOTORS! It's Frightening![/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> i actually watched the show tonight!!!! I tivo'd it, i never actually watch the show i usually just watch youtube clips.
> 
> He was on fire tonight.
> 
> At the beginning it was pretty funny, he was caught making a spelling error yesterday and the way he did the correction was freaking hillarious.
> 
> Oh i left out C when i spelt oligarch  i spelled it oligarh and the left wing blogs made fun of me for it.
> 
> Hmmm  what did i forget...oh yeah Czars!!!!   Thats what I forgot
> 
> 
> That was a good one.  I dont like czars BTW.   I think he either did it on purpose (spelling error) knowing people would say something or he was real slick in admitting his mistake.




He did it on purpose.  He did it to emphasize that with these czars in place the control falls outside the norm and into murky waters.  

The people that Obama has appointed are czars. There was no verification process, they do not have to appear in front of the congress,  they answer to no one but Obama, there are no checks and balances.  The name czar fits them.  

czar
&#8194;noun
1. 	an emperor or king.
2. 	(often initial capital letter) the former emperor of Russia.
3. 	an autocratic ruler or leader.
4. 	*any person exercising great authority or power in a particular field*: a czar of  industry. 

How much power and influence do these czars hold?  I'd like Obama to answer that question, among many others.

Obama doesn't like that they're called czars.  Watch, he'll change the name to something else.


----------



## DiveCon

Zoom-boing said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> i actually watched the show tonight!!!! I tivo'd it, i never actually watch the show i usually just watch youtube clips.
> 
> He was on fire tonight.
> 
> At the beginning it was pretty funny, he was caught making a spelling error yesterday and the way he did the correction was freaking hillarious.
> 
> Oh i left out C when i spelt oligarch  i spelled it oligarh and the left wing blogs made fun of me for it.
> 
> Hmmm  what did i forget...oh yeah Czars!!!!   Thats what I forgot
> 
> 
> That was a good one.  I dont like czars BTW.   I think he either did it on purpose (spelling error) knowing people would say something or he was real slick in admitting his mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did it on purpose.  He did it to emphasize that with these czars in place the control falls outside the norm and into murky waters.
> 
> The people that Obama has appointed are czars. There was no verification process, they do not have to appear in front of the congress,  they answer to no one but Obama, there are no checks and balances.  The name czar fits them.
> 
> czar
> &#8194;noun
> 1. 	an emperor or king.
> 2. 	(often initial capital letter) the former emperor of Russia.
> 3. 	an autocratic ruler or leader.
> 4. 	*any person exercising great authority or power in a particular field*: a czar of  industry.
> 
> How much power and influence do these czars hold?  I'd like Obama to answer that question, among many others.
> 
> Obama doesn't like that they're called czars.  Watch, he'll change the name to something else.
Click to expand...

isnt he already calling them "special advisors" now?


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.



75 Pages of searching under every bed, inside every bathroom stall.  We have searched every mountain, every valley.  It is Time My Brothers and Sisters To Proclaim or Pronounce Judgement.  Bring the Links! ... where are the links?... There are no links? ... How can this be?


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelming margin?!?!?!? You just lost what little credibilty you had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7% is a big one in a presidential election.  I would describe that as an "overwhelming margin", you may have your own opinion.
> 
> Remember that Mr Bush described his less than 2% margin as being large enough to provide him with lots of "political capital".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except it wasnt 7%
Click to expand...


Oh, you're right:


Obama:  69,456,897    52.9% 
McCain:  59,934,814    45.7% 

Difference:                   *7.2%*

It was MORE than 7%.  My bad.

LOL


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> 75 Pages of searching under every bed, inside every bathroom stall.  We have searched every mountain, every valley.  It is Time My Brothers and Sisters To Proclaim or Pronounce Judgement.  Bring the Links! ... where are the links?... There are no links? ... How can this be?




The links, the conclusions, the proof of the conclusions and the steps to reach said conclusions have been explained, in detail.

Denying the existence of something doesn't make it not so.


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> LOL when has PMSNBC had good ratings?
> Fox News has consistantly kicked their ass



MSNBC has ALWAYS had pretty good ratings.  It just doesn't have the rabid, bury their heads in the sand audience that Fox does.

People who watch MSNBC generally also pay attention to other news sources.

While people who watch Fox refuse to admit that there are any other valid points of view.

If 15% of the population are rabidly conservative, and only watch FoxNews because they're afraid of what they might hear if they listen to other media sources, that's still 45+ million viewers.


----------



## Vast LWC

Meister said:


> And your a moron....subjectively speaking of course.



But intellect is quantifiable, and therefore not subjective.


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 Pages of searching under every bed, inside every bathroom stall.  We have searched every mountain, every valley.  It is Time My Brothers and Sisters To Proclaim or Pronounce Judgement.  Bring the Links! ... where are the links?... There are no links? ... How can this be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The links, the conclusions, the proof of the conclusions and the steps to reach said conclusions have been explained, in detail.
> 
> Denying the existence of something doesn't make it not so.
Click to expand...


The Conclusions?    

Your Conclusions are not proof.    

Your Conclusions are not even Conclusions.  

I Truly love the attempt though. Let me help you reach people better if I may.  You left out the Instructions.

Start Here). The Links... Are Conclusions  

Next Move) Read Instruction Sheet to follow the Steps to reach the Conclusions Which have been explained in detail, and that is the Proof. 


What happens if I skip a step? 

What happens if I Mix up the order of the Steps?

Well that explains everything. It's clear now.  I really want to thank You for this Post. You have made my day. Even though I disagree with You I'm gonna Rep You For Creative Genius.


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> The Conclusions?
> 
> Your Conclusions are not proof.
> 
> Your Conclusions are not even Conclusions.
> 
> I Truly love the attempt though. Let me help you reach people better if I may.  You left out the Instructions.
> 
> Start Here). The Links... Are Conclusions
> 
> Next Move) Read Instruction Sheet to follow the Steps to reach the Conclusions Which have been explained in detail, and that is the Proof.
> 
> 
> What happens if I skip a step?
> 
> What happens if I Mix up the order of the Steps?
> 
> Well that explains everything. It's clear now.  I really want to thank You for this Post. You have made my day. Even though I disagree with You I'm gonna Rep You For Creative Genius.



Whatever friend, you can play semantics and ignore all the rest of the thread, (except the points where you jump in and pretend the rest of it doesn't exist) all you want, it doesn't change anything.


----------



## Intense

It doesn't change wishful thinking into proof.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Conclusions?
> 
> Your Conclusions are not proof.
> 
> Your Conclusions are not even Conclusions.
> 
> I Truly love the attempt though. Let me help you reach people better if I may. You left out the Instructions.
> 
> Start Here). The Links... Are Conclusions
> 
> Next Move) Read Instruction Sheet to follow the Steps to reach the Conclusions Which have been explained in detail, and that is the Proof.
> 
> 
> What happens if I skip a step?
> 
> What happens if I Mix up the order of the Steps?
> 
> Well that explains everything. It's clear now. I really want to thank You for this Post. You have made my day. Even though I disagree with You I'm gonna Rep You For Creative Genius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever friend, you can play semantics and ignore all the rest of the thread, (except the points where you jump in and pretend the rest of it doesn't exist) all you want, it doesn't change anything.
Click to expand...

yeah, because beck telling people not to go to violence is somehow inciting violence


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> It doesn't change wishful thinking into proof.



When I present what I believe to be supporting facts for my argument, these are "proof".

Just because they don't constitute "proof" to you does not change the fact that I used them as "proof".

I believe your confusing "presenting proof of your argument" with "proving your argument".


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Conclusions?
> 
> Your Conclusions are not proof.
> 
> Your Conclusions are not even Conclusions.
> 
> I Truly love the attempt though. Let me help you reach people better if I may. You left out the Instructions.
> 
> Start Here). The Links... Are Conclusions
> 
> Next Move) Read Instruction Sheet to follow the Steps to reach the Conclusions Which have been explained in detail, and that is the Proof.
> 
> 
> What happens if I skip a step?
> 
> What happens if I Mix up the order of the Steps?
> 
> Well that explains everything. It's clear now. I really want to thank You for this Post. You have made my day. Even though I disagree with You I'm gonna Rep You For Creative Genius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever friend, you can play semantics and ignore all the rest of the thread, (except the points where you jump in and pretend the rest of it doesn't exist) all you want, it doesn't change anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, because beck telling people not to go to violence is somehow inciting violence
Click to expand...


And back to point 1 in an unending circular argument.


Sigh, It's like beating my head against a wall...


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever friend, you can play semantics and ignore all the rest of the thread, (except the points where you jump in and pretend the rest of it doesn't exist) all you want, it doesn't change anything.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, because beck telling people not to go to violence is somehow inciting violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And back to point 1 in an unending circular argument.
> 
> 
> Sigh, It's like beating my head against a wall...
Click to expand...

your the one beating your head
LOL
he did not incite violence
no matter how many times you make the claim


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't change wishful thinking into proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I present what I believe to be supporting facts for my argument, these are "proof".
> 
> Just because they don't constitute "proof" to you does not change the fact that I used them as "proof".
> 
> I believe your confusing "presenting proof of your argument" with "proving your argument".
Click to expand...


Thats Supporting Argument for Your Argument.


----------



## Vast LWC

Let me explain to you all why this is a circular argument.

1.  I posit an opinion, in this case, that Glenn Beck may incite violence due to the type of rhetoric he is spewing.

2.  I present several examples of Glenn Beck's broadcasts that were questionable.

3.  I explain my line of reasoning, and present examples of simliar related situations.  I consider this to be "proof" of my argument.  Some people may or may not agree.

4.  You write a post that says, "yeah but where's the proof?  Where's the link?"
As if the first three things never happened.

That's a circular argument.  Of course you knew all knew that.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> Let me explain to you all why this is a circular argument.
> 
> 1.  I posit an opinion, in this case, that Glenn Beck may incite violence due to the type of rhetoric he is spewing.
> 
> 2.  I present several examples of Glenn Beck's broadcasts that were questionable.
> 
> 3.  I explain my line of reasoning, and present examples of simliar related situations.  I consider this to be "proof" of my argument.  Some people may or may not agree.
> 
> 4.  You write a post that says, "yeah but where's the proof?  Where's the link?"
> As if the first three things never happened.
> 
> That's a circular argument.  Of course you knew all knew that.


but nothing you posted supports your opinion
none of them showed him "inciting violence"


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> but nothing you posted supports your opinion
> none of them showed him "inciting violence"



And back to step 1.

See the preceding 75 pages.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but nothing you posted supports your opinion
> none of them showed him "inciting violence"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back to step 1.
> 
> See the preceding 75 pages.
Click to expand...

i have been in this thread since your OP
you have not once shown proof that beck was inciting violence
NOT ONCE


----------



## DiveCon

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm watching the replay right now
> and you are completely full of shit
Click to expand...

case in point


----------



## Yurt

divecon is right.....there is zero evidence of any attempt to incite violence....

how this thread got to be so long is amazing


----------



## goldcatt

You guys still at this?


----------



## JimH52

Dive and the other bush hold overs.  YOU LOST.  GET OVER IT.  Now you are beginning to see how the rest of the world felt for 8 years under Little Boy Blue.

Beck, FOX, Limbaugh, Cheney, and all the other hold overs are instilling fear, discention, confusion, and falsehoods in a grand attempt to take Obama down,  So...JUST GET OVER IT!


----------



## DiveCon

JimH52 said:


> Dive and the other bush hold overs.  YOU LOST.  GET OVER IT.  Now you are beginning to see how the rest of the world felt for 8 years under Little Boy Blue.
> 
> Beck, FOX, Limbaugh, Cheney, and all the other hold overs are instilling fear, discention, confusion, and falsehoods in a grand attempt to take Obama down,  So...JUST GET OVER IT!


jim, i'm already over it
never had IT actually

please point out what you call actual "inciting to violence" 
which is the topic of this thread and so far, there has been no proof of any


----------



## Intense

Vast LWC said:


> Tonight I watched Glenn Beck utter some of the most hateful propaganda I have ever seen.
> 
> If he was on any other station, he would have been fired.  Hell, if this had been someone talking about the Bush administration, they would have been jailed.
> 
> First he ran a segment equating public health care to Nazi Eugenics.  He actually used his own disabled daughter to back up his lies at one point, implying that public health care would kill her.
> 
> Every other sentence was "I'm not saying the Democrats are going to kill your grandmother" or something to that effect, but it was always followed with a "but" and then an explanation of how the Democrats are in fact going to try and kill your grandmother.
> 
> This is clearly the equivalent to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.
> 
> He is specifically trying to incite an uprising against the Obama administration.
> 
> Glenn Beck has become a truly dangerous individual and a traitor.  This is not "partisanship" anymore, this is clearly an attempt to incite insurrection against the government of the United States.
> 
> I ask all of you, if you don't want to see a violent coup d'tat attempt in this country, to call FoxNews *and all of their advertisers *calling for the immediate removal of Glenn Beck from the air.



Maybe You could point out where you even implied the word "May", honestly you did come on a little strong.  There is so much that you could legitimately criticize Glenn on, you really didn't need to fabricate.


----------



## Intense

JimH52 said:


> Dive and the other bush hold overs.  YOU LOST.  GET OVER IT.  Now you are beginning to see how the rest of the world felt for 8 years under Little Boy Blue.
> 
> Beck, FOX, Limbaugh, Cheney, and all the other hold overs are instilling fear, discention, confusion, and falsehoods in a grand attempt to take Obama down,  So...JUST GET OVER IT!



The example you set has come back to haunt you. Get over yourself. CNN and MSNBC don't have a monopoly on those strategies, are you going to sue over trade mark violations Sparky? You guys lost the Iraq War before the first shot was fired. You partnered up with Al-Jezeera not us.  Make up your mind  Road Kill.  Obama's first Budget has not even gone into effect yet, You're still in the bottom of the First Inning, with a walk on First Base.  Charlie Rangel is warming up, Barney Franks is sneaking around the locker room, leaving little notes. Grow a Spine, You have a team to Run, the least you can do is keep their names off of the Police Blotter..


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> i'm watching the replay right now
> and you are completely full of shit
> 
> case in point



But that's not an argument.  That's just a denial.  And then you just turn around and pretend that there was never a point to begin with.

That's more denial.


----------



## Vast LWC

Intense said:


> Maybe You could point out where you even implied the word "May", honestly you did come on a little strong.  There is so much that you could legitimately criticize Glenn on, you really didn't need to fabricate.



Alright, that may be true, I did come on strong.  I was also trying to make a point.

In addition, an old army buddy of mine hangs on Mr Beck's every word, and seeing Beck make such inflammatory statements, and then hearing my friend's reaction, was very sobering, which caused me to be a bit upset, I must say.

However, none of that makes my original point completely invalid, and I did in fact provide supporting data for my argument.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm watching the replay right now
> and you are completely full of shit
> 
> case in point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's not an argument.  That's just a denial.  And then you just turn around and pretend that there was never a point to begin with.
> 
> That's more denial.
Click to expand...

the point being you still havent shown Beck "inciting violence" and in fact its been show he was doing the exact opposite


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe You could point out where you even implied the word "May", honestly you did come on a little strong.  There is so much that you could legitimately criticize Glenn on, you really didn't need to fabricate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, that may be true, I did come on strong.  I was also trying to make a point.
> 
> In addition, an old army buddy of mine hangs on Mr Beck's every word, and seeing Beck make such inflammatory statements, and then hearing my friend's reaction, was very sobering, which caused me to be a bit upset, I must say.
> 
> However, none of that makes my original point completely invalid, and I did in fact provide supporting data for my argument.
Click to expand...

then maybe its your buddy that has a problem since Beck did nothing of the sort


----------



## Meister

Glenn Beck....is he still on the airways?  I thought that all the sponsors left, and they canned his ass?  Is this so?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Meister said:


> Glenn Beck....is he still on the airways?  I thought that all the sponsors left, and they canned his ass?  Is this so?



Not only is he still on the airwaves, his rating are going through the roof! The last show I watched of his had some revealing facts about the National Endowments for the Arts. It seems that the Obama administration is looking to them to gin up propaganda to silence the opposition. 

Little do they know that the opposition cannot be silenced!

Is National Endowment for the Arts Pushing Obama Administration's Agenda? - Glenn Beck - FOXNews.com

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqYwIPWrvzM]YouTube - Obama uses NEA to Push his Agenda - National Endowment for the Arts = Obama's Propaganda Machine[/ame]


----------



## JimH52

Lonestar_logic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck....is he still on the airways?  I thought that all the sponsors left, and they canned his ass?  Is this so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is he still on the airwaves, his rating are going through the roof! The last show I watched of his had some revealing facts about the National Endowments for the Arts. It seems that the Obama administration is looking to them to gin up propaganda to silence the opposition.
> 
> Little do they know that the opposition cannot be silenced!
> 
> Is National Endowment for the Arts Pushing Obama Administration's Agenda? - Glenn Beck - FOXNews.com
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqYwIPWrvzM]YouTube - Obama uses NEA to Push his Agenda - National Endowment for the Arts = Obama's Propaganda Machine[/ame]
Click to expand...


So, did he cry?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JimH52 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck....is he still on the airways?  I thought that all the sponsors left, and they canned his ass?  Is this so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is he still on the airwaves, his rating are going through the roof! The last show I watched of his had some revealing facts about the National Endowments for the Arts. It seems that the Obama administration is looking to them to gin up propaganda to silence the opposition.
> 
> Little do they know that the opposition cannot be silenced!
> 
> Is National Endowment for the Arts Pushing Obama Administration's Agenda? - Glenn Beck - FOXNews.com
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqYwIPWrvzM]YouTube - Obama uses NEA to Push his Agenda - National Endowment for the Arts = Obama's Propaganda Machine[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, did he cry?
Click to expand...


Watch the video and educate youself.


----------

